#lubuntu 2011-01-17
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<bioterror> did you get that key ring thingie now
<bioterror> :D
<ChrisDruif> Hai bioterror :)
<bioterror> kristian is not a good answerer
<kristian-aalborg> hi again all
<kristian-aalborg> bioterror: sorry I didn't answer, I did not see your reply - no, I left it at default
<bioterror> why?
<kristian-aalborg> no dialogue pops of when I click "edit this connection"
<bioterror> you need to tap that "available to all users"
<bioterror> for that wlan connection
<kristian-aalborg> sorry, "edit connections"
<kristian-aalborg> yes, but nothing happens
<bioterror> did you go to wireless tab
<bioterror> and choose your current connection and press edi
<bioterror> edit
<kristian-aalborg> I right-click the nm-applet icon... then "edit connections"
<bioterror> then wireless tab
<kristian-aalborg> nothing turns up
<bioterror> then you click your connection to blue
<bioterror> and you click edit...
<bioterror> now you should find that checkbox
<kristian-aalborg> this is by way of the icon in the right corner of the panel?
<bioterror> are you a troll?
<kristian-aalborg> by no means
#lubuntu 2011-01-18
<maverick_> hi i have something weird that keeps flashing when i start up. after i log in this program keeps flashing on and off really fast. when im able to catch it.. it says "username" in a small box
<head_victim> Well either my lubuntu is broken or I have hardware failure. Continual rebooting just after it gets out of bios.
<head_victim> It's ok, I found the problem. Memory test has 100k errors and counting
<bioterror> :D
<head_victim> It's all DDR ram, fingers crossed I only loose 1 stick as this stuff is expensive :/
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> I can tell you: RAM is almost free if it's not RDRAM or something else rare stuff
<bioterror> but DDR is almost free
<head_victim> bioterror: how so? The only source for it I have is ebay
<tzanger> good morning... just trying out lubuntu but I'm having trouble finding where to configure the taskbar settings; the font used is *huge*
<head_victim> tzanger: I'd tell you but my ram died this afternoon in my Lubuntu machine. It should be something like right clicking it and going into settings though.
<tzanger> yeah I'm poking around... so far no dice
<tzanger> same with assigning a shortcut to an application, in KDE it was the system menu where this was done
<head_victim> What sort of shortcut
<tzanger> well I typically assign alt-` to bringing up konsole
<tzanger> oh
<tzanger> it still works
<tzanger> I wonder what happened, it wasn't working when I started the system
<head_victim> So is this a fresh Lubuntu or lxde over another installation
<tzanger> it's kubuntu with lubuntu-desktop installed and set as default
<head_victim> Ah ok, I'm not exactly sure how Lubuntu handles shortcuts though
<MrChrisDruif> Better Mkaysi?
<Mkaysi> Yes MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> :D
<MrChrisDruif> I'll kick my other account...
<Mkaysi> msg ChanServ ghost ?
<tzanger> I see the font thing is done this way on purpose (auto-scaling)
<tzanger> it's an option in a new version (not out yet)
<MrChrisDruif> so /msg ChanServ ghost with my other account?
<MrChrisDruif> Mkaysi: ^
<Mkaysi> ?
<MrChrisDruif> Mkaysi: so /msg ChanServ ghost with my other account? To release the other name?
<Mkaysi> MrChrisDruif: To kick your other account out of network /msg nickserv ghost ChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Alright....need to switch a few more channels to the new name :P
<tzanger> is there any magic involved in kopete's notifications animating its system tray entry/highlighting the taskbar item like with plasma?
<tzanger> nothing animates, I see no notification of incoming messages
<tzanger> kopete's still set to do what it always did, but nothing in the system tray animates
<MrChrisDruif> You are using Lubuntu, right?
<MrChrisDruif> tzanger: ^
<tzanger> MrChrisDruif: correct
<MrChrisDruif> Just making sure, seeing Kopete is KDE's messenger...
<MrChrisDruif> But you see no notification at all or just no animation?
<MrChrisDruif> gtg, sorry tzanger :)
<Ormie> hello
<Ormie> goodbye
<andy> hello
<andy> I need some help with logging in, anyone available to give an hand please?
<andy> anyone, please?
<mark76> Logging in to what?
<bioterror> probably livecd doesnt boot into desktop
<bioterror> and doesnt accept any passwords
<andy> I cannot log in from the splash screen anymore on my Lubuntu 10.04 installation
<mark76> Can you log into another desktop session?
<andy> I insert username and pwd, a grey screen appears and then back to the splash screen
<andy> no
<andy> I tried all desktop session
<andy> the failsafe command line startup still works
<mark76> Have you tried deleting .Xauthority from a tty?
<andy> mmmm
<andy> I would I do that?
<mark76> That's in the home directory
<mark76> Good question
<mark76> I don't know the command for delete
<mark76> Is is del?
<andy> ok I'll have a look and come back to you
<andy> I'll try from the command line
<bioterror> rm is command
<mark76> That's the one :D
<andy> rm -f
<andy> no?
<mark76> Yeah
<andy> :)
<andy> ok I'll try now
<mark76> rm -f ~/.Xauthority
<andy> I cancelled Xauthority but still unable to log in
<mark76> Weird
<mark76> Which DM are you using?
<andy> sorry, what do you mean by DM?
<andy> ah desktop manager, sure
<andy> eheheh
<mark76> GDM?.. KDM?.. LXDM?..
<mark76> SLiM?.. LightDM?..
<andy> LXDE
<mark76> Are you using LXDM?
<andy> yes
<mark76> That's when you log in
<andy> yes, it's LXDM, just made a quick search
<mark76> Hmm. I'm using that as well
<mark76> What session options do you have?
<andy> Lubuntu, Lubuntu Netbook, Openbox, KDE/Openbox, GNOME/Openbox
<mark76> And the Openbox sessions don't work?
<andy> no
<andy> none of them
<mark76> Weird
<mark76> Try installing GDM and using that
<andy> ok
<andy> although the weird thing is that the installation has always worked flawlessly until today
<mark76> Well at least if you install GDM you can see if it's the session/desktop manager that's at fault
<andy> ok
<andy> any idea on how I could install it from command line?
<mark76> sudo apt-get install gdm
<andy> ok I'll have to try with my LAN cable
<mark76> Okay
<andy> can't do that now unfortunately
<andy> one question
<andy> I see there's a Xauthority in the /root folderm, too
<andy> will it make a big difference to delete it?
<mark76> Might do
<mark76> Try it
<andy> just tried, and deleted the new Xauthority in the home folder, too, but to no avail
<bioterror> hmmmm
<mark76> Okay try deleting .xsessions
<andy> oki will do
<bioterror> hey
<bioterror> before you continue installling removing anything
<bioterror> would you check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bioterror> if there's any errors
<andy> oki
<bioterror> !pastebin | andy
<ubot5> andy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<andy> which command shall I use?
<bioterror> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bioterror> or less
<bioterror> which one suits you
<andy> (I don't have any .xsessions, just searched with find -name)
<mark76> I'm going to have dinner
<mark76> BBL
<andy> ok
<andy> thanks a lot
<andy> for your time and help
<andy> the log is extremely long
<andy> and I can't copy and paste
<andy> anything in particular I should look for?
<bioterror> is there any errors
<tzanger> anyone encounter lxpanel not animating systray icons? kopete and dropbox's icons animate, but not in lxdm
<andy> no
<andy> no error
<tzanger> (this is on a kubunutu 10.10 desktop that I installed lubuntu-desktop on, then rebooted to use lxdm)
<bioterror> andy, sudo cat /var/log/lxdm.log    is there anything?
<andy> no it looks fine
<bioterror> can you log in from the safe mode and use internet?
<andy> no
<bioterror> found posting with same problem
<andy> interesting
<bioterror> your passowrd doesnt have any spaces?
<bioterror> password
<andy> no
<andy> no spaces
<bioterror> cat ~/.xsession-errors
<bioterror> does that say something
<andy> it's empty
<bioterror> hi gilir, we are having a problem with login. right after inputting username and password it flashes grey screen and returns to lxdm login screen
<gilir> bioterror, I know, it's actually 2 bugs
<bioterror> on 10.04?
<gilir> no, on 11.04
<bioterror> this is on 10.04
<gilir> since when ?
<andy> since today
<andy> yesterday was working fine
<andy> and I've never had any problem with the installation
<andy> I didn't install any package yesterday, either
<bioterror> andy cat /etc/lxdm/default.conf
<bioterror> is the session line /usr/bin/startlubuntu
<andy> yes it's there
<andy> if it means anything
<andy> there's nothing under [server]
<bioterror> well it's commented off
<andy> ok
<gnewb> Hello, I am a returning LXDE user, just installed Lubuntu, 10.04, it is very nice.
<bioterror> gilir, do you get anything in mind. xorg.0.log seems to not tell us nothing, .xsession-errors is empty
<bioterror> one thing is to install gdm to solve this problem, but it wont fix the lxdm
<gilir> check the /var/log/auth.log
<andy> eveything seems to be fine
<andy> in auth.log
<bioterror> gotta put kids to bed, bbl
<andy> thanks bioterror
<andy> does it make any sense at all?
<andy> is it possible that the problem is going on because I ran out of space on the partition?
<mark76> Is it working yet?
<andy> no mark76
<mark76> Ah
<mark76> How many partitions have you got?
<andy> two
<andy> win and lubuntu
<andy> the lubuntu one is basically full
<mark76> Could you make it bigger?
<andy> no but I could get rid of some stuff
<andy> ok last try before I go
<mark76> Okay
<andy> yeah!!!
<andy> just worked by freeing up some space on the partition
<andy> I saw that in auth.log there was a mention about the system being unable on keyring because of disk being full
<andy> being unable to write
<andy> ok
<andy> thanks a lot to everyone for the help and the time
<andy> I really appreciated it
<andy> keep up with the fab work on the distro!!!
<andy> bye bye
<mark76> Someone needs a bigger hard drive
<mark76> ;)
<MichealH> What size? :P
<MichealH> 40 mB?? :P
 * MichealH has the hard drive space of a nibble :P
 * MichealH hides
<mark76> How would I know?
<MichealH> mark76: Cos it runs windows 2.0 :P
<mark76> Does it?
<MichealH> haah
<MichealH> No! :P
<MichealH> Of course the Hard drive of a nibble runs worm :P
<MichealH> Bad joke :P
 * MichealH shuts up
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> gotta remember, full hd
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<gnewb> I have a Netgear/Marvel wireless card, do I need the Windows 2000 drivers for it ? it is the 833reva one.
<kristian-aalborg> I removed the superflous language packs and a few apps, plus the modem stuff... is there something else I can safely lose to save a few megs?
<bioterror> kristian-aalborg, rm -rf /usr/share/man/* :D
<bioterror> you get easily 22MB ;D
<bioterror> you dont need man pages, as long as you got IRC
<bioterror> ":D"
<gnewb> I have a PCI Marvell Technology Grp. Ltd. 88w835 [Libertas] 802.11 b/g Wireless (rev 03) device , is there a compatible or working driver for it ?
<gnewb> Lubuntu 10.04
<bioterror> does lspci or lsusb see it?
<gnewb> bioterror: It did, once
<gnewb> lspci , it is a PCI dongle
<bioterror> sudo lshw -c network
<gnewb> Thank you.
<bioterror> can we see it
<gnewb> bioterror: Is there a pastebin for this channel?
<bioterror> !pastebin | gnewb
<ubot5> gnewb: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gnewb> bioterror: http://paste.ubuntu.com/555513/
<bioterror> unclaimed :o
<gnewb> I am hardwired now, could not get it to locate the wifi earlier.
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/mrv8k it's ndiswrapper case
<gnewb> bioterror: Thank you.
<bioterror> not a bad case at all
<gnewb> All I need is the inf?
<bioterror> seems so
<bioterror> niiiiiiiiiiiiice
<bioterror> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
<bioterror> thanks for teh broken link
<bioterror> http://people.freebsd.org/~wpaul/marvell/mrv8335.inf
<gnewb> On pastebin?
<bioterror> I was checking that guide
<bioterror> wget that .inf
<gnewb> That does make better sense, I was uncertain if it was in the repos or not.
<gnewb> Let me install and play with this old Wireless card...Thank you kindly for the assistance.
<kristian-aalborg> I was actually thinking of removing some documentation/examples,
<kristian-aalborg> oops, sitting in an awkward angle to keyboard... end of sentence was "but all man pages seems a bit too much"
<kristian-aalborg> I have 60 megs or so left now of the 2 gigs... leaves very little space for the end user... it's not that lubuntu is big at all by modern standards
<phillw> kristian-aalborg: you *can* fit lubuntu onto 2GB, but you are really pushing the limits of even lubuntu. The live install as per a usb device would leave a bit more space for user space, but with price of hard drives and usb sticks these days - a little bit more is better :)
<phillw> kristian-aalborg: I have a 2GB usb stick, and it leaves me a reasonable abount of free space with lubuntu on it
<phillw> it is known, with ubuntu as 2.3GB hell, fortunately lubuntu is a slimmer than ubuntu is.
<phillw> kristian-aalborg: on my 2GB stick, I have 1.2GB of user space
<bioterror> are you running lubuntu?
<bioterror> or what
<kristian-aalborg> yes, lubuntu 10.10
<kristian-aalborg> phillw: strange thing is, the installation failed so I had to do some creative things to start and clean up the install - then it ran fine
<kristian-aalborg> I think it is awesome to give a complete system, with multimedia players and everything, in that amount of space
<phillw> kristian-aalborg: the golden rule is md5 checksum the install media https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/CheckCD Else you can yourself up the creek without a paddle.
<phillw> *you can  find yourself*
<kristian-aalborg> I did that, it was fine
<kristian-aalborg> or to be specific, I md5'd the ISO, then used unetbootin to put it on the usb
<phillw> kristian-aalborg: did you then check the usb?
<kristian-aalborg> no, don't know how to do that
<kristian-aalborg> just md5sum /media/usb ?
<phillw> kristian-aalborg: give me a moment...
<phillw> dd if=/dev/cdrom bs=2048 count=279303 | md5sum Is the one for cd's, you would replace the /dev/cdrom with where your usb is mounted
<phillw> but you should have 'check the cd' available on a usb boot.
<phillw> that runs okay with 10.10
<kristian-aalborg> ah, of course... did not think that far
<kristian-aalborg> doing that now...
<kristian-aalborg> "check disk for defects", that is
<kristian-aalborg> no errors found, yay
<phillw> kristian-aalborg: it's why checking the install media is SO important :)
<kristian-aalborg> yes, I've had it go wrong on me dozens of times... I can heartily recommend K3B for cd
<phillw> kristian-aalborg: as you have a working system, we can catch up later - I'm being called to other teams, ping me if you get stuck and I'll return, but there are people more into the inside of lubuntu than I am.
<phillw> kristian-aalborg: Hi, (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/phillw) is an admin person, wiki stuff, tidying up stuff creating new entries. Passionate about Lubuntu (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu), Accessibility (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibility/Team) and UBT (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam) Also familiar with LAMP and web stuff.
<phillw> kristian-aalborg: if drop into #ubuntu-offtopic you can have a general chat about stuff.
<phillw> I sent you an invite earlier
 * phillw #lubuntu-offtopic !!!!
<kristian-aalborg> I'm off to bed anyway, so no prob phillw
<kristian-aalborg> thanks for helping out, see y'all later
#lubuntu 2011-01-19
<gnewb> I could find no fix or resolution to the Marvel PCI card, getting old I guess.
<linuxman410> does lubuntu run good on asus eeepc 701
<gnewb> Hello linuxman410. this channel is not near as full as the main one. but I put it on my Brothers Asus and it screems.
<linuxman410> is his a 701
<gnewb> linuxman410: Yes it is.
<linuxman410> only 512 ram
<gnewb> linuxman410: It outperformed !#
<linuxman410> cool
<gnewb> I had to do a few twaeks, to lighten it a bit more, took all of 15 minutes.
<gnewb> *tweaks
<gnewb> linuxman410: I am running Lubuntu on a 256 Desktop with an older Celeron, no tweaks or anything, and no sluggish at all.
<rtdos> 2 questions: what happened to xdm and is there a desktop similar to the one on MacOS?
<kristian-aalborg> hi all - I guess I could delete ubiquity?
<kristian-aalborg> and the ndiswrapper stuff....?
<marwy> is there an easy way to remap some keys in lubuntu? i need to change the apps key to control
<jettero> just edit the rc file in .config/openbox/
<jettero> it's very straightforward
<marwy> but i don't want to change keybindings, i want to remap apps key to control
<head_victim>  http://blip.tv/file/get/Llelectronics-LubuntuAD901.mp4
<Ormie> Hello
<Timo_> head_victim: nice vid
<head_victim> One of the people on the list made it for me to use.
<Timo_> ye I saw
<head_victim> Oh and my Thursday 20/01 just started so that means it's Lubuntu Documentation Day!
* head_victim changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Lubuntu 10.10 has been released || Please use the Bit-Torrent to download at http://j.mp/lu-10-10 || Off-topic discussion in #lubuntu-offtopic || Documentation can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu || Lubuntu Documentation Day! Thursday 20/01 - details at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/SubTeams/DocumentationSubTeam
<head_victim> First documentation update - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/KeepLubuntuUptoDate
<ochosi> hi everyone
<head_victim> Gday ochosi
<ochosi> i just wanted to pop in and ask whether the lubuntu artwork guy is around
<ochosi> or the person working on "ozone"
<head_victim> Ah I think there are a few I'm not sure of their nicks though
<ochosi> k
<ochosi> are you involved in lubuntu?
<kosaidpo_> hello guys again ic cant export to wod format with abiword
<kosaidpo_> anyone can help ?
<head_victim> ochosi: I help with documentation and some support stuffs.
<head_victim> kosaidpo_: can't say I've tried it before and unfortunately my Lubuntu machine has ram issues at the moment
<kosaidpo_> guys is libreoffice way heavy fo lubuntu ??
<ochosi> head_victim: i see. maybe i'll just post what i have to say in the wiki then (since it seems there is no lubuntu-dev channel)
<head_victim> ochosi: the mailing list is a good place to catch everyone
<ochosi> head_victim: is it closed or open? (meaning: do i have to register)
<head_victim> ochosi: good question, I don't mod that list so hang on I'll have a look
<ochosi> hx
<ochosi> +t
<ochosi> thx
<head_victim> https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop
<head_victim> That's the page that has the details. I states you ahve to be a team member to subscribe doesn't say anything about sending
<ochosi> k, thanks
<Ormie> Hello
<Ormie> Is there anyone here?
<mark76> Yeah
<Ormie> Hi
<mark76> Hello
<Ormie> Why is it so quiet?
<mark76> We're a Trappist community
<mark76> Whoops
<Ormie> Si
<Ormie> I want lubuntu netbook edition
<Ormie> on my EEE
<mark76> Is that an original EEEEEEEEE?
<Ormie> ASUS EEE PC
<Ormie> :(
<Ormie> Where can i get it from?
<mark76> Have you tried the Lubuntu website?
<Ormie> yes
<mark76> NO joy?
<Ormie> no netbook edition
<Ormie> New now know how
<mark76> Well I have the netbook edition. I suspect you have to install the full desktop edition and then choose the netbook version during the log in
<Ormie> ok
<Ormie> Your name is cool
<Ormie> New now know how
<bioterror> that's correct mark76
<Ormie> :D
<Ormie> Got to go now
<bioterror> you can choose drop the dropbox in lxdm login screen
<mark76> K
<bioterror> root, once again :G
<head_victim> phillw: looked at the other issues on the doc page there but I don't ahve a running pc with Lubuntu atm (ram died) so don't want to tinker too much because I can't confirm stuff for now.
<head_victim> I'll be back in a few hours after some sleep so if other stuff gets added I'll look at it then.l
<mark76> I'm attempting to steam new potatoes, broccoli florets, French beans and trout fillet
<mark76> Whoops. Wrong one
<dan____> hello. I'm interested in trying lubuntu on a ppc mac mini.I couldn't find an ISO for this hardware.  I already have ubuntu 10.04 on it but would like something lighter. Do I have to start from square 1?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> grab ubuntu mini for ppc and install lubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/maverick/release/
<bioterror> or
<bioterror> you can install lubuntu-desktop (if there's one for the PPC ;)
<bioterror> and then make pure lxde
<bioterror> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde
<dan____> hey, thanks.
<bioterror> dan, check first
<bioterror> apt-cache show lubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> if you repositories have that meta package
<bioterror> your
<bioterror> otherwise it's going to be a pain in the ass
<dan____> ok
<dan____> I'd do it this minute, except it's tied up currently with a job
<bioterror> :)
<bioterror> I'm a little sceptic about this
<dan____> why skeptical?
<bioterror> maverick (metapackages): Lubuntu Desktop environment [multiverse]
<bioterror> 0.18: amd64 i386
<bioterror> well, packages search doesnt give much info for ubuntu-desktop neither
<bioterror> and that should exist
<dan____> @bioterror: so I think my first step should be downloading the latest ISO and seeing whether lubuntu is a desktop option.
<meetingology> dan____: Error: "bioterror:" is not a valid command.
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> if you're running ubuntu atm.
<bioterror> you can try to search from the repos first
<bioterror> but lubuntu developers are using i686 (i585 too ;) and AMD64
<dan____> thanks for your imput.
<bioterror> can you confirm that
<bioterror> I would like to know
<bioterror> dan, but you can try http://www.morphos-team.net/downloads.html MorphOS ;)
<dan____> yes, I will try. Sorry, not doing a good job of multitasking
<bioterror> not a problem
<dan____> bio, are you around often? I'm downloading morphos now. Gonna bill some hours but can get back with you on progress if you'd like.
<bioterror> did you find that lubuntu-desktop package
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> MorphOS is operating system of it's own
<dan____> right
<bioterror> but can you find a lubuntu-desktop package from your ubuntu
<bioterror> and I'm here often
<dan____> ok. I'm gonna have to jet. will check back
<dan____> thanks again.
<bioterror> you never said
<bioterror> is there a lubuntu-desktop package in your PowerPC repositories
<dan____> right. the machine is tied up currently. can't check this minute
<dan____> sorry.
<kosaidpo_> hello guys
<kosaidpo_> anyone know any tool to convert fom abw to doc ?
<bioterror> why my lubuntu installation is installing kde stuff
<mark76> No idea
<bioterror> what they have added to natty
<mark76> What kind of KDE stuff?
<bioterror> I saw oxygen and plasma
<mark76> That is strange
<bioterror> Setting up kdelibs-bin (4:4.5.95-0ubuntu1) ...
<bioterror> Setting up oxygen-icon-theme (4:4.5.95-0ubuntu1) ...
<mark76> Hmm
<mark76> Maybe the Lubuntu developers/packagers know
<bioterror> Setting up kdelibs5-data (4:4.5.95-0ubuntu1) ...
<bioterror> Setting up kubuntu-debug-installer (11.04ubuntu1) ...
<mark76> Are you sure you're not installing Kubuntu?
<bioterror> I am
<bioterror> I did dist-upgrade ;)
<mark76> Hmm
<bioterror> yeah, gilir shall explain something ;)
<bioterror> well, let's reboot, this laptop has been on for 11d 9h ;)
<mark76> Tethered on batteries?
<mark76> Tethered or batteries?
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> lxdm is broken :D
<bioterror> blinks just texts and doesnt show lubuntu logo at all :D
<mark76> Yay!
<pip__> is there a reason why doing a dist upgrade chandes my keyboard layout from UK to US?
<pip__> ^changes, even
<pip__> 10.10 to 1.04
<pip__> ^11.04 even
<bioterror> changen mine too
<bioterror> changed
 * pip__ learns to type
<bioterror> I made a xorg.conf
<pip__> bioterror: that sounds scary
<mark76> Sounds like upgrading to Natty isn't a good idea right now
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> it's an adventure
<pip__> yeah, I shudda left well alone
<pip__> everything was fine, then I had to prod stuff
<bioterror> not a big thing to run Xorg -configure and add few lines :)
<pip__> when you put it like that it doesn't sound so scary
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> well
<pip__> I have no idea what that means though :)
<bioterror> there's another way too
<bioterror> put "setxkbmap uk" to autostart
<pip__> I'm open to anything
<pip__> aha
<pip__> which do you think is the mor elegant solution?
<pip__> ^more
<pip__> bearing in mind, you are dealing with a newb
<bioterror> why a newb is running alpha?-)
<pip__> haha, it's an adventure
<pip__> As an average or less than average user I thought if I found broken stuff it may help
<pip__> oops, borked lubuntu.  I'll try again tomorrow
<bioterror> hi gilir, seems like new theme is using some kde iconsets?
<gilir> hi bioterror, I don't think so, where do you see it ?
<bioterror> I made upgrade on natty and this downloaded some kde stuff
<bioterror> and I am sure I have not installed anything related to KDE
<gilir> could you try to remove them and see what is removed ? Maybe it's relative to unity-2d which install some QT depends
<bioterror> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<bioterror>   apturl-kde kdebase-runtime kdepim-runtime kdesudo kubuntu-debug-installer
<bioterror>   oxygen-icon-theme python-kde4 qapt-batch software-properties-kde
<bioterror> I put oxygen-icon-theme for removal
<bioterror> ahahahaha
<gilir> hum, oxygen-icon-theme should not be pull by lubuntu
<bioterror> thjis is
<bioterror> gotta pastebin
<bioterror> http://paste.ubuntu.com/555945/
<bioterror> :D
<gilir> bioterror, you have a lot of useless stuff ;)
<bioterror> I would like to know where did all those come from
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> removing theme
<bioterror> them
<bioterror> and oh gilir
<bioterror> if I do "dist-upgrade", I get those
<bioterror> if I do just upgrade, nothing
<TylerR> So how is everyone today in the world of Lubuntu?
<Timo_> TylerR: #lubuntu-offtopic for offtopic chatting! :D
<Timo_> and I'm fine :)
<dan_> bioterror, I have results to report on ppc mac
<bioterror> dan_, did you have lubuntu-desktop?-)
<dan_> It said that chromium couldn't be installed.
<dan_> however, I was able to add core
<dan_> lubuntu-core, etc
<bioterror> nice
<dan_> so had some success
<bioterror> lubuntu-artwork?
<dan_> Not sure why chromium couldn't be installed.
<dan_> any ideas
<dan_> I just did something stupid and I don't know how to get out of it.
<dan_> I logged on using the xbox desktop I think? get nothing but a blank screen
<dan_> by the way, yes to artwork.
<bioterror> xbox?
<bioterror> you mean Openbox?
<dan_> yes, openbox
<dan_> sorry
<dan_> can I reset my default desktop from the command line?
<dan_> then reboot?
<bioterror> can you explain a little more
<dan_> looks like I have auto login set to yes.  I wanted to see what openbox, so set it as my environment (I thought temporarily).
<dan_> after logging in, got nothing, so went to another terminal and rebooted
<dan_> of course, it's now booting directly into openbox and I don't have the slightest clue how to get out of this environment
<dan_> I'm gonna owe you a beer by the end of the day. :-)
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> you can run lxpanel on top of the Openbox
<bioterror> seems like you're still missing lots of lubuntu settings
<dan_> I agree.... missing a lot. I don't even have any chrome frames.... literally a blank screen with a mouse.
<bioterror> you're missing Gtk2-themes and stuff like that
<dan_> yup
<bioterror> or decorations
<bioterror> hard to say
<dan_> so how can I get this to not auto login?
<dan_> is there a command line answer?
<szczur> dan_, try to install lxde-common first
<szczur> and then reboot
<szczur> and say if it changed anything
<dan_> ok
<szczur> hi bioterror
<bioterror> hi sz
<bioterror> nice to have some backups in here :D
<szczur> :)
<bioterror> I havent set-up lxde from scratch
<dan_> done. still mouse only
<szczur> does it show any error messages? anything?
<dan_> no errors
<bioterror> dan, do you have in .xinitrc "exec startlxde"
<bioterror> found some documents saying it could be okay
<dan_> I think I understood.  when I ran that command, it got back a message that "a window manager is already running on screen 0"
<dan_> Look, I'm willing to pursue this in the interest of science, but I don't want this to be a time suck.
<bioterror> hmm
<dan_> I have nothing of importance on this machine yet
<bioterror> can you say in terminal "sudo apt-get install lxde"
<dan_> I can pull the cord at any time.
<dan_> doing that now, bio
<dan_> I assume I should reboot when finished, right?
<bioterror> or logout and login
<bioterror> if you installed alot of stuff
<dan_> rebooted. same. mouse only.
<dan_> Look, I don't think this is worth our collective time.
<szczur> dan_, can you tell me the content of /etc/xdg/lxsession/LXDE/desktop.conf
<szczur> the window_manager line
<szczur> just do cat /etc/xdg/lxsession/LXDE/desktop.conf
<bioterror> I think it's close to empty ;)
<dan_> window_manager=openbox-lxde
<szczur> and make sure that in /etc/lxdm/lxdm.conf file in "session" line, you have /usr/bin/startlxde entry (and it is uncommented)
<szczur> hmm, same for me
<dan_> note, this is the only line under [session[
<dan_> [session]
<szczur> yeah, i know
<szczur> check the /etc/lxdm/lxdm.conf file. if it says /usr/bin/startlxde in session then i'm out of ideas
 * szczur keeps finding himself on searching for filename autocompletion feature in IRC clients :P
<bioterror> weechat can complete... ;)
<dan_> all I have in the /etc/lxdm directory is a "default.conf" file
<szczur> so check contents of this file
<dan_> sz, not sure what I'm looking for in this file. it's another short one
<szczur> there should be line looking like this > #session=/usr/bin/startlxde
<szczur> uncomment it of course :)
<dan_> the session line reads : "session=/usr/bin/startlubuntu"
<szczur> change it to /usr/bin/startlxde (just testing something)
<szczur> if it change anything in behaviour
<szczur> i hope for it
<szczur> bioterror, maybe i'll cast weechat someday :)
<phil> Hello all. Just wondering if I'm the only one that has this kinda luck... 10.04... Awesome... 10.10...  A few pooey glitches every now and then....
<dan_> sz, I think I'm gonna bail. Just not worth everyone's time.
<dan_> thanks for the help bioterror
<dan_> if you're ever in the MSP, I'll buy you that beer
<dan_> later.
<bioterror> haha
<bioterror> we have lots of time ^__^
<phil> <')))-<
<bioterror> szczur, you should
<bioterror> szczur, you can be my wingman anytime! ;D
<szczur> ^^
<dan_> I'm out.  thanks again szczur and bioterror. you rock!
<bioterror> no problem
<bioterror> dan_, if you get bored, play with morphos ;)
<dan_> will do
<bioterror> it should be FAAAST
<bioterror> but remember, it's Amiga ;)
<dan_> later
<gnewb> Hello, got the Marvel card to work, but is pitifully poor, so I ordered a Star Tech/?
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know?
<MrChrisDruif> Anyways, I'm off....ttyl
<gnewb> okee dokee
<gnewb> Hello
#lubuntu 2011-01-20
<UndiFineD> oh wonderful
<UndiFineD> grep: warning: ./.wine/dosdevices/z:/sys/devices/platform/pcspkr/subsystem/devices/i8042/serio0/subsystem/devices/serio1/input/input8/subsystem/input0/device/subsystem/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:00/physical_node/subsystem/devices/0000:00:1c.0/pci_bus/0000:04/subsystem/0000:00/device/0000:00:1d.0/driver/0000:00:1d.1/usbmon/usbmon2/subsystem/usbmon3/device/usb3/subsystem/devices/usb1/driver/3-1/3-1:1.0/host2/s
<UndiFineD> ubsystem/devices/host0/scsi_host/host0/subsystem/host1/device/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0/scsi_disk/1:0:0:0/subsystem/2:0:0:0/device/block/sdb/subsystem/ram11/bdi/subsystem/1:5/subsystem: recursive directory loop
<bioterror> UndiFineD, wine sucks ,)
<UndiFineD> its needed, taxes application
<ecc> i have an eee t101mt, how do you load the touchscreen calibration tool from commandline? i'm using lubuntu
<head_victim> UndiFineD: I just do mine on paper
<UndiFineD> no, that is the thing .. they do not work with paper anymore
<jmarsden> UndiFineD: If your government *mandates* the use of Windows, there is probably an anti-monopoly law they are breaking...
<head_victim> I'd tell them they can't get my tax money until they develop and operating system independent reporting system (browser based even)
<UndiFineD> no, they do provide linux tax tools as well, but they are not that properly working yet
<head_victim> They only have windows programs here but at least they let you still do paper
<bioterror> I just call my tax % if I need it changed, they send me new papers and I send them to my employer
<bioterror> no probs
<bioterror> I just call to tax office, if i need to change my tax %
<bioterror> :D
<UndiFineD> over here your employer does not do your taxes
<bioterror> makes more sense
<ecc> how do you click on something in the details window in synaptic? installing ttf-mscorefonts and cant continue
<ecc> n/m
<head_victim> phillw: the wiki update looks good
<head_victim> ecc: get it sorted?
<ecc> yea i figured it out
<ecc> are there more options for mouse configuration?
<ecc> i want to disable certain things on this touchpad
<head_victim> ecc: I had a quick look and coudn't see much on it. Unfortunatley I broke some RAM in my Lubuntu machine in a storm the other night so I can't go hunting for it either at the moment.
<ecc> i understand, thanks
<head_victim> If you're having problems though the mailing list might be of assistance
<head_victim> Details are at https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop
<kristian-aalborg> good evening
<kristian-aalborg> trying to make a menu entry that runs a script in a terminal
<MrChrisDruif> kristian-aalborg: Cool?
<kristian-aalborg> this is what I got: "exec /usr/bin/ubucleaner" - when I click it, a terminal opens, but nothing happens in it
<kristian-aalborg> I also chose "Terminal=true"
<topgun21> does anyone wknow of the latest version of gcc and hplip
<kristian-aalborg> topgun21: you can see that on their launchpad page perhaps?
<kristian-aalborg> http://pastebin.com/dUMPwkSj - this is the .desktop file
<bioterror> just my two cents, gksudo
<kristian-aalborg> same result
<kosaidpo_> hello guys
<kosaidpo_> anyone know any iphone emulator for linux ??
<haddiman> Hi, I'm using Lubuntu to recover some files from a broken Windows install. I put all the files I need into a folder. PCManFM reports the "Total Size of Files" as 1.7GB and the "Size on Disk" as 13.5GB. What is the difference? How do I know if the files will fit on my 8GB flash drive?
<bioterror> you can tar gunzip it?
<charliemac> What is the difference between #lubuntu and #lubuntu-offtopic?
<charliemac> Nevermind i see it...
<haddiman> bioterror, Nevermind, I just used "du- hs" in the command line and it reported 1.6G. I'm currently copying it to the flash drive with no issues.
<charliemac> Ok, so I think I've chosen Lubuntu for my notebook, which previously used WinXP.  Any wise words before my maiden voyage?
<bioterror> charliemac, no encryption for home folder
<phillw> charliemac: have a read of the help pages is always a good thing.
<phillw> charliemac: and don't use a space in your password, seems to be causing problems.
<phillw> charliemac: that and accept the invite to #lubuntu-offtopic :)
<charliemac> Can I install Lubuntu over the old Hard Drive without burning a CD?  How can I use a flash drive instead?
<bioterror> unetbootin
<bioterror> gilir, I did purge kde\* and I got rid of some kde libraries and audacious and aqualung ;)
<bioterror> probably one of those had some dependencies
<MrChrisDruif> Also no capital letter in username :)
<gilir> bioterror, and if you re-install audacious, you have still the kde depends ?
<bioterror> gilir, well I closed my laptop already for today
<gilir> ok
<bioterror> I listen this song and I can check it :D
<bioterror> and then hit bed
<gilir> I tried on my virtualbox system, still no kde depends ;)
<bioterror> my lxdm is messedup :D
<bioterror> blinks stuff :D
<bioterror> bu lemme see this audacious
<bioterror> weird, not at all
<bioterror> I still cant figure out which has drawn these kde packages
<bioterror> I think I had something installed and I did dist-upgrade and it got some mystical dependencies
<MrChrisDruif> That are the best dependencies :)
<bioterror> what's Akonadi :D
<bioterror> looks KDE ;D
<bioterror> and I'm 100% sure I've never installed anything like that
<MrChrisDruif> That's what YOU think :P
<charliemac> What is the difference between 32-bit and 64-bit?  Does Lubuntu have such options?
<bioterror> nope, lubuntu has 32bit
<bioterror> you have to use mini-iso and install lubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> if you want 64bit
<charliemac> What would be the advantages?
<bioterror> depends your computer
<bioterror> there's also misadvantages
<bioterror> on your...
<charliemac> Gateway, pentium 4
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<bioterror> pentium 4 is a 32bit
<MrChrisDruif> Pentium 4 doesn't even run 64 I believe...only special cases
<bioterror> gilir,  lubuntu-desktop : Depends: osmo but it is not going to be installed
<bioterror> E: Broken packages
<gilir> ah yes, I need to fix this also ....
<charliemac> F and 5x1 series Pentium 4 using the "Prescott" core is listed as having 64-bit support @ <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit>
<bioterror> gn
<Guest83107> Hi I just installed lubuntu with an encrypted home directory but it doesn't automount after login. Is this a known issue?
<Guest83107> And is there a way to fix this?
#lubuntu 2011-01-21
<szh> I just installed Lubuntu, and I love it so far. The only problem is that the volume is way too loud, even when I set it to about 1%.
<Timo_> szh: can you go to the terminal and then to
<Timo_> 'alsamixer', then try to lower the volume thetre
<szh> Timo: Which column should I change?
<szh> "Master" is already low
<szh> Timo: I lowered "Master M" and now it works! Thanks a lot!
<Timo_> no problem! Enjoy Lubuntu ;)
<Timo_> if I may make a suggestion (or call it advertising / propaganda :D) if you want a fully featured and powerful music player
<Timo_> try Gnome Music Player Client (it's not dependent on gnome) www.gmpclient.org
<Timo_> it's really good \ using less resources than the standard music player in lubuntu but has way more functionality :)
<szh> Okay. I'll try that out. Music helps me work better.
<Timo_> hehe - I'm also playing music now, I loveit :)
<Timo_> oh and if you like a chat, #lubuntu-offtopic is a great channel to hang out. A lot of nice guys who help you out with all sorts of things + are nice chasp to have a chat with
<hajour> W:Failed to fetch https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/beta/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  The requested URL returned error: 404
<hajour> , W:Failed to fetch https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/beta/dists/maverick/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  The requested URL returned error: 404
<hajour> , W:Failed to fetch https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/beta/dists/maverick/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz  The requested URL returned error: 404
<hajour> , W:Failed to fetch https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/beta/dists/maverick/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  The requested URL returned error: 404
<Timo_> people* (ladies/gentlemen!)
<hajour> , E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Timo_> hajour: try pastebin next time :P
<hajour> i cant
<hajour> i just said
<Timo_> oh ye sorry, *facepalm*
<hajour> i cant use webbrowser
<hajour> this is what i get see lines above ^^
<hajour> and then its staying nagging about something from perl every time
<Timo_> well I guess the chromium repo is down. Which is why you can't update
<Timo_> but your webbrowser is not working as well, I assume you are using Chromium as webbrowser?
<hajour> i already have this 12 days
<hajour> yes
<hajour> but i also noot can use firefox
<hajour> noot=not
<hajour> screen freeze then
<Timo_> mmm that;s odd
<Timo_> maybe send an e-amil to the lubuntu list?
<hajour> mm how
<hajour> i cant use webbrowser
<Timo_> well I personally use an e-mail client to send emails :P
<Timo_> doesn't UndiFineD know how to solve it:?
<hajour> he just started new job 13 hurs away in day he then eat ans then sleep
<hajour> hours
<Timo_> aah he has a new job! That's great news!
<Timo_> aah I now read it in his wiki :)
<Timo_> that must be a great relief! :)
<hajour> well  i just go on this way and then hold crost fingers the eeepc wl hold long enough but anyway thanks for looking Timo_  :)
<hajour> yes it is :)
<Timo_> hajour: can't you try to sudo apt-get install opera ?
<Timo_> opera is quite a nice browser ;D
<hajour> i can try if the package manager will download because thats 1 of the problems
<Timo_> well if your package manager doens't work and your brower doesn't work
<Timo_> you're system must be quite borked :P
<hajour> tell me about it
<hajour> i already have reinstall 2 times
<bencahill> hey guys, after doing updates on a fresh install of 10.10, my install will not boot :( it hangs after /scripts/init-bottom (or fsck after that if it was last shutdown hard) any ideas?
<ecc> i have an eee t101mt, is there a site you recommend for addons, upgrades? a site you can mail it to where they work on it?
<Lord_Rahl> I just install lubuntu 10.04. for some resaon the volume setting is grayed out
<Lord_Rahl> anyone know what that program is?
<Lord_Rahl> guess not :(
<ecc> i wish i knew the program name for touchscreen calibrater
<gnewb> Hello
<gnewb> Hello
 * KM0201 is interested in this solution :)
<gnewb> Have you tried the Alternate install?
<bencahill> gnewb: yep
<bencahill> KM0201: lol :)
<gnewb> OK, have you tried !#?
<KM0201> crunchbang?... lol, thats your solution
<KM0201> lol
<gnewb> Is a hardware test thing
<KM0201> gnewb: if it has faild on ubuntu, and lubuntu.. i'd say the chance of failure w/ crunchbang, which runs on the ubuntu kernel, is a near certainty.
<gnewb> Just to see if the hardware is correct. I run !# and Lubuntu on my old Desktop, is flawless and the responce times are amazing.
<gnewb> No, !# is now on the Debian kernel.
<KM0201> gnewb: now that i wasn't aware of.
<gnewb> Statler 10
<KM0201> i still don't think thats the way to go about this though...
<KM0201> i think he's doing the right thing by downloading Fedor
<KM0201> *fedora
<gnewb> Fedora or PC-BSD
<gnewb> They are both rather heavy weights.
<bencahill> KM0201: i suppose if fedora works, then i'll get experience with it as well, always a good thing :)
<KM0201> bencahill: fedora is OK if you like the RH side of things
<bencahill> KM0201: i'm still very new to linux (used win all my life), so i don't really have much of an opinion either way...my brother is a rhce, and he still installed ubuntu on our proxy server (over fc, which is what it was back then)
<gnewb> CentOS is a good distro, there are many lightweight ones, I only suggested PC-BSD because of its almost no translation in the switch.
<gnewb> I like this Lubuntu, am liking it more every day.
<charliemac> How does Ubuntu/Lubuntu compare with Knoppix, RedHat, DSL (DamSmalLinux), and Mint?
<bioterror> you tell us
<bioterror> lubuntu works really closely with LXDE, so we have a advantage
<charliemac> I
<charliemac> I've never tried any of these, I just want it both very efficient and very basic, with plenty of room to expand/enhance/develop with more capabilities as I decide I want it to do more.
<bioterror> charliemac, you have to try those and choose which one is best for your usage
<bioterror> I like mcfeast, someone likes whopper and another one likes bigmac
<bioterror> and fourth one likes quarter pounder with cheese :D
<head_victim> I use dsl for pc's older than P4s, I use Lubuntu on P4s and Gnome Ubuntu on newer than P4s.
<charliemac> Mobile Intel® Pentium® 4 Processor 532 supporting HT Technology  (1M Cache, 3.06 GHz, 533 MHz FSB) is the processer on my notebook.
<head_victim> Well that would do great on Lubuntu
<charliemac> 32 bit or 64 bit?
<head_victim> Depends, is the CPU 32 or 64 bit? If the cpu is 64 bit then no reason not to use it.
<charliemac> Can Pentium 4 532 HT support the 64-bit ubuntu?
<head_victim> Not sure sorry mate, I will have to google it.
<head_victim> According to http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=27368 it's only 32bit
<charliemac> That's true...  But <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit> seems to suggest that a Pentium 4 "Prescott" works...
<charliemac> How does OpenSUSE with LXDE compare with Lubuntu?
<head_victim> charliemac: well try it, if it doesn't work then it's definitely 32
<charliemac> head_victim:  Thanks, that makes sense ;)
<charliemac> Well since I've already downloaded the 32, is there any way to double check the processor's identity within the OS/DE?
<head_victim> Go to a terminal and type "lshw -class cpu" without the " and look for what it says beside width
<Ak1ra> ok so i'm pretty sure lxdm won't allow for switching between multiple runnign sessions between users, but can lxdm be setup similar to xdm in taht you might create as many login screens on different VT's as you want? :)
<Ak1ra> if you answer me, PLEASE message vivaceious instead as my non-sleeping computer is on irc on that name, but NOT in #lubuntu :-/
<head_victim> So how do I put an icon on the Lubuntu panel so that when it's clicked it runs a bash script?
<charliemac_> can I install Lubuntu in such a way that It overwrites windows through some sort of boot disk??
<head_victim> charliemac_: it depends what option you choose when you're installing Lubuntu. If you haven't done it before and want to get rid of everything when it asks about partitioning choose "guided, use entire disk" but only if you're sure you don't need ANYTHING on that drive EVER again
<charliemac_> How do I get to that point where it will let me choose?
<bioterror> install
<bioterror> you will see :D
<charliemac_> I'm not sure how to begin the installation... Currently my laptop is setting up windows xp - detecting and installing devices such as keyboard and mouse, something I don't want it to.
<head_victim> charliemac_: some info at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation has links to the alternate installer informatino as well
<head_victim> bioterror: any idea on the panel icon to launch a bash script?
<bioterror> put that script into /usr/local/bin
<bioterror> and point .desktop -file to it
<bioterror> ?
<bioterror> does it make any sense? :D
<head_victim> Is that on the panel or desktop though
<bioterror> depends
<bioterror> you can put it to panel?
<head_victim> I don't get what you're saying theer
<head_victim> there*
<charliemac_> I somehow began restoring WinXP on my laptop, whereas I wanted to reformat the hard drive using Lubuntu.  Is there any way I can abort this proccess ("Application Installer" currently underway...)
<bioterror> put that script into /usr/local/bin/
<bioterror> and make a foooo.desktop to /usr/share/applications/
<head_victim> charliemac_: if you're trying to install Lubuntu you should have the Lubuntu CD in the drive not the windows one
<head_victim> bioterror: OOHHH and then add the application launcher?
<charliemac_> I have no CD's in the drive, it was supposed to load from the "Restoration" HD partition
<bioterror> head_victim, yeah
<bioterror> head_victim, that's what i would try to do :P
<charliemac_> lol, sorry to interrupt!  ;)
<head_victim> Ah ok sounded like a bit of hassle but if it's the only way that's cool I'll give it a shot
<bioterror> but I've been too lazy to add my urxvt to panel
<head_victim> charliemac_: no dramas I'm trying to set up this Lubuntu for my wife
<JoeMaverickSett> do you guys experience change of workspace when you use scroll buton on the mouse even when you're in a window and trying to scroll that application?
<head_victim> JoeMaverickSett: I did for AGES, no idea what fixed it.
<head_victim> I played around with a few rc settings and it's gone
<JoeMaverickSett> head_victim: :|
<head_victim> I cannot for the life of me remember what I changed though
<JoeMaverickSett> head_victim: i thought you're the documenter? :P
<bioterror> :D
<head_victim> JoeMaverickSett: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=46836 is in my favourites though so it might be useful
<charliemac_> No dramas here, just being polite
<JoeMaverickSett> head_victim: hehe, ok. i'll check. :D
<JoeMaverickSett> charliemac: insert the lubuntu CD, restart the pc, press F12, boot from CD ROM. install Lubuntu, use the whole partition if you don't need Win XP. :D
<charliemac> What if I'm trying to install ubuntu from the previously external hard drive which now has Lubuntu's ISO unpacked as the contents of the recovery partition?
<charliemac> with no CD rom?
<head_victim> bioterror: so I copy foo.sh to /usr/local/bin/ and then make a foo.desktop file in /usr/share/applications ?
<head_victim> bioterror: what do I do to make it actually execute :/
<head_victim> I have the icon there now but whenever I click it nothing happens
<head_victim> I have tried various forms in the Exec= line but can't get it to work (also no idea how to give it a proper icon)
<bioterror> head_victim, sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/script
<head_victim> bioterror: got it working but no icon
<head_victim> I can live without that for now
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> you can specify icon
<bioterror> :D
<head_victim> Is it just in the foo.desktop and if so is it like "Icon=/path/to/icon" or is that too easy
<bioterror> Icon=lxterminal
<head_victim> Can I specify any file as the icon?
<bioterror> what ever you like
<head_victim> so if I just put the part to the icon in the "Icon=/path/to/icon" it should work?
<bioterror> hmmm
<head_victim> or does it specify a place already and I just have to pick one of them or add my icon to that location??
<bioterror> if you look other .desktop files
<bioterror> it doesnt specify a path
<head_victim> nope but I tried "Icon=/path/to/icon" and it works
<head_victim> I'm awesome or something :D
<head_victim> All this is exciting because it means my wife will be using Lubuntu (I've been trying for 5 years or more to get her to use anything *buntu but she has resisted)
<JoeMaverickSett> head_victim: yay! :D /me can't convert my sis or friends. :|
<bioterror> my wife has een using ubuntu since 2005
<bioterror> :D
<head_victim> Yeah but her dad is a HUGE windows man so it's taken a while
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: lucky you. :D
<bioterror> JoeMaverickSett, well, it wasnt that hard
<szh> In Gnome MPlayer, I changed the default mixer to "Master Mono,0", and after that the volume is much lower, even when I changed it back to "Master,0".
<bioterror> szh, try alsamixer
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: hard for me. they think it's for geeks. :D
<bioterror> and change settings
<bioterror> JoeMaverickSett, tell them that it's like OS X with being a... ;D
<JoeMaverickSett> haha :D
<szh> The sound is much quieter, but it's at the same level as it was before.
<szh> I need to make it much louder for it to be even a normal volume.
<szh> Also, how can I change the default channel on the volume control in the bottom right of the screen to Master Mono?
<head_victim> To me linux is about being able to fiddle with stuff until it's how I like it. My wife just doesn't care about playing with it all.
<bioterror> for me linux is just fixing broken things :D
<JoeMaverickSett> :D
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: linux is both for me. :P
<JoeMaverickSett> fixing and fiddling. :D
<bioterror> always something broken and trying to find a solution or round that problem somehow
<bioterror> duct tape and iron wire :D
<bioterror> szh, I'm not really that much into sound cards and stuff like that, but mono sounds like you like your sounds without stereo
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: how is the FAQ doc comming along? did you add the how to make the search box in synaptics come back? ;D
<bioterror> been lazy as the wiki is slow
<bioterror> so is forum
<JoeMaverickSett> haha :D
<bioterror> poorly working websites just makes me loose my motivation
<bioterror> but other wise the faq is okay
<bioterror> I just should add more stuff but, lazy
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: should i do it for ya? with my overly slow internet? :P
<bioterror> well, if two slow things meets each other, they might transpond to something fast
<JoeMaverickSett> yeah. :D
<bioterror> I can dig the url for you
<bioterror> before I go-go :D
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ
<bioterror> but I'm off to see doctah
<bioterror> laters ;)
<charliemac> Is there any way to install Lubuntu without a CD rom or large-capacity USB flash drive?
<head_v> charliemac: just use a usb thumb drive, only needs to be about 1gb
<charliemac> head_victim: I do have a 1 gb thumb drive.  How can I confrim the ISO before loading it onto the thumb drive through windows os, or is that necessary?
<charliemac> Is UNetbootin better than VirtualCloneDrive?
<szh> Is there a way to make Ctrl + Alt + T open the terminal like in the regular Ubuntu?
<head_victim> charliemac: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#From%20Windows
<bioterror> szh, sure you can bind it
<head_victim> szh: mine does, not sure if I made it do that or not
<head_victim> Or is it control shift t?
<bioterror> szh, edit lubuntu.rc
<szh> Where's the file located?
<bioterror> .config/openbox or somrthing like that
<bioterror> cant check it for you as im sitting in a car atm
<szh> Is it possible to change the volume control channel?
<bioterror> szh, use alsamixer for that :D
<szh> That's too bad. It's much more convenient to just click mixer icon. Oh well :(
<bioterror> hmm
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> tweak it so that others are maximumor somrthing and the icon on systray is the one that changes output level
<bioterror> :D
<szh> Whenever a program tries to open a folder, it opens with Google Chrome (my default browser). How can I set it to open with the file manager?
<bioterror> check my faq
<bioterror> i pasted it earlier
<bioterror> theres a tweak for using pcmanfm
<JoeMaverickSett> szh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ
<bioterror> that chrome section
<szh> Thanks! That worked
<bioterror> szh, http://www.ihighfive.com/
<szh> Lubuntu is great! :)
<bioterror> yeah when you get it tweaked fine
<szh> Yup
<bioterror> you dont look at other buntus anymoar
<szh> Linux => Debian => Ubutnu => Lubuntu --- It's a long chain
<charliemac> How can I boot from a flash usb when the drive shows up in neither my BIOS nor boot menus?
<bioterror> you can boot from bios
<bioterror> if your computer supports
<charliemac> The only options listed are CD-ROM, Floppy, Hard disk, and Network...
<bioterror> youre the only one who knows this situation and who can boot it up
<bioterror> check your bios
<charliemac> That
<szh> How old is your computer?
<charliemac> is in bios, whereas in boot menu only cd-rom and hard disk are availible options.  I bought this computer in 2006, and it has only run winxp, so far...
<szh> Why don't you boot from a CD?
<head_victim> JoeMaverickSett: who's the documentor NOW huh!
<JoeMaverickSett> head_victim: actually it's not me who wrote that. i just said that i'd correct it. ;D
<head_victim> JoeMaverickSett: we'll make you a wiki guru yet
<JoeMaverickSett> head_victim: aye sir! been waiting for that day. :P
<head_victim> Hah all it takes is time doing stuff
<head_victim> And knowing who you can pester to get information you need
<JoeMaverickSett> head_victim: but mind you, i'm lazy. :P
<head_victim> Heh me to
<JoeMaverickSett> hehe :D
<joris> Is there somebody here who is using a encrypted home directory with lubuntu?
<head_victim> joris: I'm not but I've heard others with issues
<joris> Ok thanks for your response
<joris> It is strange, because it is working when I log out and log in
<joris> but it fails when I reboot and login
<joris> I can then login from the command line, but this is inconvenient
<head_victim> Ah I think I read something on the forums about that a while ago
<charliemac> Szh: Looks like my computer is from 2005 <http://reviews.cnet.com/laptops/gateway-7330gz-mobile-pentium/1707-3121_7-31477979.html>.  I don't want to boot from a cd because I don't know how to confirm the downloaded ISO in the first place, I am a little confused by the description in the documentation <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/CheckCD>...
<head_victim> I have to head off for a while myself but I'd search the forum
<head_victim> charliemac: booting from a CD is the same as booting from the USB it's just a different medium
<charliemac> How can I check the ISO through windows vista?
<JoeMaverickSett> charliemac: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<JoeMaverickSett> charliemac: that guide includes how to check MD5SUM on Windows
<joris> head_victim ubuntu forums?
<JoeMaverickSett> joris: you could probably search the forum, located at ubuntuforums.org :)
<joris> yeah i
<joris> I already did that
<charliemac> JoeMaverickSett:  Would I need to burn the CD without checking the ISO first and then check them both through checking the CD after its finished burning?
<JoeMaverickSett> charliemac: check it before you burn it that way you could download another if it's wrong and saves you a CD. :)
<charliemac> Agreed :)
<szh> How can I add items to the Main Menu?
<joris> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1660425&highlight=encrypted+home exactly my issue except there is no solution :/
<JoeMaverickSett> szh: try this post; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=896355
<szh> Thanks
<JoeMaverickSett> szh: this wiki also does it, i think; http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Main_Menu
<charliemac> Where do I find the correct  data required to run the Md5Sum on the Lubuntu 10.10 ISO?
<joris> I am amazed this encryption home directory issue is not an issue for more people. Lubuntu seems perfect for netbooks and an encrypted home directory makes so much sense
<JoeMaverickSett> charliemac: do you mean the md5sum of the lubuntu ISO? if so it's at; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/CheckCD
<JoeMaverickSett> charliemac: according to the guide on how to check the md5sum earlier, key in the md5sum from the site i gave you above in "compare" box i believe.
<charliemac> I downloaded the Lubuntu ISO from Lubuntu.net, but when I sent that to WinMd5Sum, it gave me a different value than the 098254aeb0153b10bcfce948c43a0df6 which is listed on the site to which you referred me.
<JoeMaverickSett> charliemac: look at the above link i gave you, if you downloded 10.10, i believe it's same, i could even match yours and the one on the website.
<vivaceious> is it possible to set lxdm up in such a way that would mimic the functioning of xdm in starting login sessions on multiple VT's ?
<charliemac> JoeMaverickSett:  I looked at both of the links you shared with me <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM>, and <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/CheckCD>, but I must be oversimplifying things because when I sent the ISO that i got from lubuntu.net to winmd5sum the answer was "fef33677921f6cb8969147fb4d034af8"
<JoeMaverickSett> charliemac: hhmm, okie i read the above sum as yours, sorry.
<charliemac> Which would be the correct sum?  I haven't been able to locate the correct value as a means of comparison/confirmation.
<JoeMaverickSett> charliemac: where did you download that iso from?
<charliemac> This was right at <Lubuntu.net>
<charliemac> And it took around an hour to download completely, is that typical?
<charliemac> I got my ISO striagt from Lubuntu.net, and it's not a match to the corresponding md5sum at <http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/md5sum.txt>...  :[
<phillw> charliemac: you are always better using the torrent link. I have nothing to do with lubuntu.net, so have no idea what link they have. The torrent link is pretty darn quick, my server is the secondary source - but that is somewhat throttled as it is a shared server.
<joris> I asked this already earlier but since I don't get it fixed. Are there people here running lubuntu with an encrypted home directory?
<MrChrisDruif> joris: I believe there is a mention about that on either the wiki or lubuntu's site :)
<MrChrisDruif> It's was one of lubuntu known bugs afaik...
<joris> oh really.. I didn't see that, thanks!
<joris> That rules out the possibility of me doing something wrong then...
<phillw> bug 1
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<cphuntington97> so I installed lubuntu recently...
<cphuntington97> all around amazing release
<cphuntington97> just one catch... I installed to "use entire disk" on sdc
<cphuntington97> and yet, bootloader was installed on sda
<cphuntington97> I was not prompted or anything - is this normal behavior?
<cphuntington97> and if so ,what is an appropriate way to voice my disapproval?
<cphuntington97> anyone?
<kristian-aalborg> cphuntington97: I don't know if it's default behaviour, but I think you can salvage it from a live cd?
<cphuntington97> it's fine...
<cphuntington97> but I just don't think it's good behavior
<kristian-aalborg> I've had grub act weird as well
<cphuntington97> I've been trying tons of distros, and each one has explicitly asked where to put the bootloader
<cphuntington97> this is the first time I wasn't asked, warned, nothing... it just went right to sda
<kristian-aalborg> I'm not a developer, so I can't really comment on what's a feature and what's a bug :)
<cphuntington97> one of the catches is, on my netbook, grub is in rescue mode when the linux boot partition (which is on an sd card) is not in the machine. this was formally an xp partition but the bootloader was overwritten. it will still boot with grub so long as the sd card with linux is in the machine. it's minor inconvenience - I'll run fixboot and fixmbr on it, and it'll be back to normal. but my main gripe is not so much with grub's be
<cphuntington97> it was a big surprise to have sda overwritten after an install to sdc
<cphuntington97> should I file a bug report? it's probably not meant to be a bug, it's probably meant to help clueless users... but in my opinion the installer has overstepped its bounds
<cphuntington97> but thanks for responding kristian-aalborg
<kristian-aalborg> cphuntington97: I guess you could post it on ubuntuforums?
<kristian-aalborg> phillw: ping?
#lubuntu 2011-01-22
<cphuntington97> I didn't know if that would be appropriate for lubuntu... I will post on ubuntuforums
<kristian-aalborg> I think so, but I'm not suer
<kristian-aalborg> *sure
<gnewb> Hello
<cphuntington97> hi gnewb
<gnewb> Hiya
<gnewb> Are you a real Captain?
<cphuntington97> no actually my sn stands for Collis Potter
<cphuntington97> he was a railroad baron
<gnewb> Neato
<gnewb> I sail boats and am actually a Captain.
<cphuntington97> welcome aboard :-)
<gnewb> Use to pilot smaller ships and vessels, now I sail a very small boat, is fun.
<gnewb> Thank you.
<gnewb> I love this new Lubuntu spin.
<cphuntington97> ditto... all my favorite apps out of the box
<cphuntington97> chromium, pidgin, lxde, etc.
<gnewb> I hop around distros alot, I am a big proponent of the Debian DSFG stuff, but I also like the BSD styles of licensing  schemas.
<gnewb> I added Skype the other day.
<gnewb> I am running this on an older home built desktop with 512 RAM and a P$
<gnewb> P4
<gnewb> I forgot, was Tomboy installed by default?
<cphuntington97> I think it's XPad
<gnewb> Okee dokee, Thank you
<gnewb> I added Gnote to this one.
<cphuntington97> I also appreciate that tap to click was turned on by default
<gnewb> Yes, I test systems on my Nieces Laptop, this Lubuntu is in a very close spectrum with !# now.
<cphuntington97> #! was a little too barebones for me
<gnewb> I agree, it has its purposes, and it fills them well.
<gnewb> I also tested the LXDE Debian, that one was blinding fast with a few tweaks.
<gnewb> Now I am testing on Older Hardware boxes/systems, OLPC sorta stuff.
<head_victim> Ah how does it go on an OLPC?
<head_victim> (I'm going to a conference where there will be an OLPC representation)
<cphuntington97> I'm running it on a netbook... 1.6ghz atom / 1gig ram
<cphuntington97> performance is fine
<gnewb> With Sugar it rocks, zap sugar out and run new Statler it screams.
<cphuntington97> I just like I can have lubuntu running almost immediately
<cphuntington97> debian takes time to set up
<cphuntington97> aight I must eat! thanks everyone for your thoughts
<gnewb> As you stated, !# is more for educational or programming than fun eye candy stuff. There is always a fine middle ground that can be found.
<gnewb> I lub the LXDE
<charliemac> Is it safe to run a 32 bit program/OS through a 64-bit processer?
<charliemac> How can I use Unntbootin to reformat my WinXP computer with #lubuntu ?
<charliemac> *Unetbootin
<head_victim> charliemac: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net is a good page
<head_victim> For Lubuntu you will have to download the Lubuntu ISO file (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#Download) and use the option of "using an ISO file you've already downloaded"
<IAmNotThatGuy> !lxde | charliemac
<IAmNotThatGuy> awwh the bot has no answers
<IAmNotThatGuy> charliemac, you just try to ask in any one channel. and that will be better to answer
<IAmNotThatGuy> charliemac, its just the environment and you can install any
<mmaksimov> Hi. Does any release schedule exist for 11.04? Is it available on lubuntu wiki?
<charliemac> Is LXDE over Xubuntu as light and zippy as Lubuntu?
<charliemac> (With SLiM)
<charliemac> I have the md5sum confirmed lubuntu10.10 iso as well as unetbootin in seperate thumb drives on the target machine, which runs winXP.  Can I use UNetbootin to overwrite the C:\ with the Lubuntu ISO on said computer?
<head_victim> charliemac: if you have the usb thumb drive installed correctly via the unetbootin then all you need to do is plug it in, reboot the machine and make sure the bios is set to boot from USB as the first option.
<head_victim> It will then ask you questions on how to install it or try it out
<charliemac> Target machine will not boot from USB or CD-ROM
<charliemac> It doesn't have a floppy drive and currently isn't networked.
<charliemac> Nevermind, i guess it is networked!
<head_victim> Well if it won't boot from CD or USB how did you get the current OS installed?
<head_victim> I would double check your BIOS settings because it usually just needs to change the boot order for it to work
<howoriginalAU> Hi everyone :)
<howoriginalAU> Just installed Lubuntu 10.04 for the first time
<howoriginalAU> Quite a good distribution!
<charliemac> The current OS got there before the CD-rom died.  :[
<charliemac> I double checked BIOS and the USB doesn't show up in the boot menu
<howoriginalAU> That's odd, the USB not showing up at all
<howoriginalAU> Have you tried plugging it into a different USB port?
<howoriginalAU> I had the same problem where it wouldn't show up (a couple of months back) - I just restarted in a different USB port and it recognised it fine
<charliemac> Ok, I will try that.
<howoriginalAU> charliemac: I hope it works! :)
<charliemac> :)
<charliemac> Same here lol
<howoriginalAU> If you're using a USB hub (external USB device that has more ports, if you didn't know) they often don't have enough power if all of the available USB ports are full
<howoriginalAU> I've had a *ridiculous* amount of problems just because of that reason - ranging from glitchy headphones to external hard drive dropping out midway through a very important backup....
<charliemac> This is a stripped down notebook with 4 built-in USB ports, and it seems none of them are showing up in my BIOS or boot screens
<MrChrisDruif> Some (if not most) BIOS don't have the ability to boot from USB
<bioterror> how about burning that iso to a CD-R
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed, if USB doesn't work just go old-fashion and use CD
<charliemac> The CD Rom drive doesn
<charliemac> t work anymore either
<charliemac> (*Not sure if USB ever showed up in boot menus)
<howoriginalAU> Isn't there like a 'Press F12 for boot menu' or something on all laptops / netbooks?
<howoriginalAU> It should have 'Boot from USB, Boot from CD' etc etc
<charliemac> Yes but when I got there, the only three selectoins offered were CD, Broadcom MBA, and hard disk...
<howoriginalAU> So the CD drive just doesn't open?
<charliemac> I already tried booting from two different CDs of the unpacked ISO, with md5sum confirmed, created through two different ISO reading image writers
<howoriginalAU> and what happened?
<howoriginalAU> I'm thinking the problem here is the words 'unpacked iso'
<howoriginalAU> but did they boot at all?
<charliemac> It sounds like the drive is bad,  no full speed reading cycles took place
<howoriginalAU> Hmm okay
<howoriginalAU> what's the exact process you took to burn those CD's, starting from after you downloaded the iso?
<charliemac> I used winMd5Sum to compare the ISO with the hash listed here: < http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/md5sum.txt>, then
<charliemac> Then I ran infra recorder.  When I tried to confirm the disc, the drive failed, apparently.  Since I couldn't be sure it was a bad disc (what are the chances of that happening, anyway?) I decided to make another disk from
<howoriginalAU> Chances of that happening are actually higher than you might think :)
<howoriginalAU> but continue
<charliemac> the same iso which was confirmed earlier, this time using
<joris> I am still trying to setup an encrypted home folder in lubuntu, but it doesn't work out yet. There is something about it in the release notes, but I can't figure out how to use this...
<joris> Any ideas?
<howoriginalAU> joris: are you using a desktop or laptop?
<joris> I am trying now on a desktop but if it works than I want to install lubuntu on my netbook
<charliemac> ISO Recorder
<howoriginalAU> don't have any ideas for the desktop, but for the netbook - shut the lid, drill a hole all the way through and then padlock it shut :D
<howoriginalAU> haha I'm sorry, I'm afraid I'm not sure!
<howoriginalAU> charliemac: what OS are you using, XP or Vista or 7?
<MrChrisDruif> howoriginalAU: Not funny ;)
<howoriginalAU> MrChrisDruif: I know, because it happened to me as a practical joke
<joris> ah well I don't care
<charliemac> The source machine runs VISTA
<joris> ;)
<charliemac> the target has XP
<howoriginalAU> Try this charliemac: try burning the cd at a slower speed (about halfway down the list of available burn speeds)
<joris> I know lubuntu will fly on my netbook that's why I would like to make this work. Now it is running ubuntu and it's ok but I like speed
<howoriginalAU> we'll just try and find out whether or not it's the cd drive or just the cd's themselves
<howoriginalAU> joris: I'm not sure if this is just on the normal Ubuntu install, but isn't there an option to have an encrypted home folder in the actual installation?
<charliemac> Ok, I'll try using an audio cd in windows media player or something
<howoriginalAU> charliemac: that's not what I meant, but that's actually a good idea
<joris> No or yes but you need to mount it manually after you boot to it
<howoriginalAU> joris: yeah I'm guessing it asks you for a password in text mode?
<joris> Yeah you need to mount on the terminal
<joris> after login
<howoriginalAU> alright fair enough
<howoriginalAU> Does it recognise the partition at least?
<joris> Is possible but I use my netbook to check stuff online
<joris> fas
<joris> t
<charliemac> ;)
<joris> So mounting my home from the cli everytime I boot is inconvenient
<howoriginalAU> Ah I get what you mean - you just want it to automount, ask for your password and then go
<joris> my home is not on a seperate partition
<joris> howoriginalAU yes
<howoriginalAU> Hmm, does it work in file manager? surely it must show up
<howoriginalAU> because if it does, you could just have file manager load on startup. Then you can click on the drive, type in the password and away you go
<joris> No that is not how it works
<joris> The filemanager shows a link to access your private desktop
<joris> an a readme with the command to type in the cli to mount the home folder
<charliemac> Falling asleep; thanks all!
<head_victim> Oh my, another Australian! And I missed him :.
<MrChrisDruif> head_victim: I have a feeling that he'll be around :)
<head_victim> Cool, going to have to show him th eloco as well :D
<craigbass1976> I spent the majority of yesterday on a windows 7 box.  Hoping to feel better when I got back to this box today (I'l be a few days recovering from MS) I realize that the shortcut to /home/me on my desktop is call My Documents.  How do I change that?  It's giving me the heebie jeebies
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<bioterror> what
<MrChrisDruif> That craigbass1976 needs to recover from a Windows session, I thought that was (just a bit) funny :)
<craigbass1976> MrChrisDruif, 13 hours dude...  I'm still toast today.
<MrChrisDruif> I see Windows as a necessary means to get certain things done (updating my Android e.g.)
<MrChrisDruif> I don't really play any Windows games anymore and for the rest I can use Linux, so I'm completely converted to Linux :)
<MrChrisDruif> I'll ask it in the "official" area: how would I go about to install Lubuntu 64 bit?
<head_victim> I run windows in a VM for updating my GPS for the car but other than that, I'm completely windows free :)
<head_victim> And why do you have to run windows to update an android? How does that even make sense (I don't own an android mind you)
<MrChrisDruif> I've got a Samsung Galaxy S and in order to update it (new Android version like 2.1 > 2.2) you need to run Samsung's Kies (don't know it's English name, prolly Choose) software <_<" And you can't run that in Wine or VM Windows <_<"
<head_victim> Really? That sucks. I would have thought a vm would have done it
<MrChrisDruif> Apparently it will say it's running another process...just what I've read on the interwebs...
<craigbass1976> So, is there a way ot rename this abonimation on my dektop?
<MrChrisDruif> On the Windows Machine? :-/
<craigbass1976> MrChrisDruif, no, on this lubuntu box.
<MrChrisDruif> You can't right-click it? :-/
<craigbass1976> In a totally other vein...  /etc/hosts : I cna put in an ip and give it a name, but can I give it a name and then give it another, shorter name?  Someone is using dyndns.org and the host name is wicked long.  I was hoping to be able to do something like ssh blah rather than ssh blahblahbalhblabh
<craigbass1976> MrChrisDruif, can't change the name when I do that.  And ls Desktop doesn't show it (so I can't just mv it)
<MrChrisDruif> craigbass1976: Sorry man, can't help you. Maybe someone else knows :)
<bioterror> !alias | craigbass1976
<bioterror> argh
<bioterror> well, make alias to your .shellrc
<bioterror> what ever you are using
<bioterror> for that ssh
<retku> hey, does lubuntu use the same network manager than ubuntu?
<bioterror> retku, gnome network-manager
<retku> is it same that ubuntu uses?
<bioterror> seems so
<MrChrisDruif> LXDE uses gnome-network-manager? =-O *mind == blown*
<bioterror> MrChrisDruif, tbh it's better than wicd
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, but that it uses gnome stuff :)
<bioterror> ...
<bioterror> pcmanfm uses gvfs
<bioterror> guess what the g stands for
<MrChrisDruif> I think I can guess that ;)
<retku> So how do I install lubuntu if I already have ubuntu?
<Mkaysi> retku: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> Mkaysi, you forgot something
<Mkaysi> bioterror: ?
<bioterror> --no-install-recommends
<Mkaysi> * sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop ?
<Mkaysi> Ah, OK.
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> removing ubuntu-desktop removes just a meta package :D
<Mkaysi> MrChrisDruif: Lubuntu also uses gnome-system-tools
<retku> i dont want to remove ubuntu
<Mkaysi> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends
<retku> and how do I remove lubuntu? (I just test it with this computer for to see if I install it to old computer)
<bioterror> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<retku> ok thanks, I'll try it out
<Henflin> hi
<mark76> Hello
<Henflin> Is Xfceburn a good burning device or would you recommend me to use Nero burning ROM ?
<mark76> Speak your brains
<Henflin> thx mark76
<mark76> What do you want to burn?
<Henflin> Depends
<Henflin> Mostly Data CD's , but sometimes some avi videos too
<mark76> Yeah, it works well enough for data CDs
<mark76> Dunno about video. Never had reason to do that
<Henflin> Which archiv formats do Linux users mostly use? In windows I used mostly Zip or Rar formats.
<Henflin> k thx
<Kurdistan> henflin you can use rar/zip you name it
<mark76> And tar
<mark76> Lots of tar
<mark76> Lots and lots of tar
<Henflin> ah I see
<Henflin> :)
<Henflin> Why tar
<Kurdistan> xarchiver do it for you but I need to install extra things
<Henflin> DOes it have an advantage or is it just used too
<Henflin> *to
<mark76> It's just the default for Lubuntu
<Henflin> I see
<mark76> You could use file roller or Squeeze if you like
<Henflin> well I think xarchivier is alread preinstalled in lubuntu 10.10
<Henflin> that is why I stick on xarchivier
<Kurdistan> there is a smaler bug in lubuntu 10.10 with xarchiver.
<Kurdistan> I think to 11.04 they will replace it with file-roller
<Henflin> what kind of bug
<Kurdistan> henflin you can test it right away by extract i file you will understand. :)
<Henflin> hehe
<Henflin> I dont use chat messengers would you recommend me to deinstal Pidgin  ?
<Kurdistan> I never use pidgin but I now many linux user love it.
<Henflin> Can I deinstall the preinstalled Pidging throught the package manager synaptic?
<Kurdistan> normaly I use gmail to chat/mail.
<Henflin> I jsut use IRC
<Henflin> :)
<Kurdistan> but if I will use my old hotmail to chat I use aMSN.
<Henflin> i use only email and irc :)
<Kurdistan> irc rocks
<Henflin> but pidgin is awesome for people who use different messengers
<Henflin> yes
<Kurdistan> henflin thats true.
<Henflin> irc is the most competent chat
<mark76> I use Chatzilla with BitlBee
<Henflin> ye firefox addons are always fine
<Henflin> does xpad support .txt files ?
<Henflin> is mplayer sufficient for nice movies to watch . Which video player do you guys use ?
<Kurdistan> I use vlc
<Kurdistan> :P
<Henflin> hehe
<Kurdistan> mplayer from terminal is kind geeky but the best.
<Henflin> did you deinstall mplayer or kept it kurdistan
<Kurdistan> you me reinstall?
<Henflin> why didnt you keep it when you think it is the best
<Henflin> no deinstallation
<Kurdistan> :) I have mplayer installed.
<Henflin> why two players ?
<Henflin> One is sufficient ^^
<Kurdistan> :) I use ubuntu and lubuntu-core desktop.
<Kurdistan> switch to both of them.
<Kurdistan> I got tired of some things with clean installation of lubuntu 10.10
<Henflin> what do you mean with clean installation?
<Kurdistan> :) installation from lubuntu iso image.
<Henflin> kurdistan
<Kurdistan> thats me. :)
<Henflin> but once you installed all programs you need there is no difference between ubuntu and lubuntu
<Henflin> isnt?
<Henflin> :)
<Kurdistan> yes there is...
<Henflin> Why ?
<Henflin> Kurdistan so you have two linux distru on your hdd ?
<Kurdistan> :) no need to say it again the devs know it.
<Henflin> kurdistan does the preinstalled mplayer have all necessary formats like avi etc ?
<Henflin> but I dont know it due iam not a dev :)
<Henflin> Iam a newcomer to linux
<Henflin> right now iam on a windows
<Kurdistan> you can say it like that. If I want to use lubuntu-core (minimal lubuntu installation) I only log out and choose lubuntu desktop.
<Kurdistan> I hate windows. not the right person to talk windows with. :)
<Henflin> I see so you installed Lxga
<Henflin> hehe
<Henflin> why do you keep vlc? Only because of usabilty not format reasons?
<Kurdistan> vlc <<--- format reason and plays well with sopcast
<Kurdistan> veetle
<Henflin> mark76 do you use evince or adobe reader?
<Kurdistan> I need vlc to be installed to use sopcast/veetle
<Kurdistan> evince.
<mark76> I use the other one
<Henflin> kurdistan why dont you deinstall mplayer then? One video/audio player is enough ?!
<mark76> ePDFviewer
<Henflin> why do you prefer ePDFviewer mark76?
<Kurdistan> it comes with lubuntu
<Kurdistan> :)
<mark76> Because I do
<Henflin> here it says evince comes with lubuntu
<Henflin> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu#Applications
<Kurdistan> ePDFviewer is good. both is right now beter then adope bloated reader.
<mark76> I don't really look at all that many pdfs
<Henflin> kurdistan you said ePDFviewer comes with Lubuntu, but my source says different . Pls check the wikipedia article
<Kurdistan> henflin sorry my bad.
<Henflin> can mplayer play music files too?
<Henflin> Because there is another programm called Aqualung on LUbuntu
<mark76> Mplayer can play music files
<Kurdistan> I dont like aqualung
<Henflin> So there is no need for Aqualung
<Henflin> I will deinstall it
<mark76> I'm surprised that Scrot is listed as the screenshot tool. It doesn't even have a graphical  front end
<Kurdistan> http://code.google.com/p/clementine-player/  much better compare to ugly aqualung
<Kurdistan> it is amarok based
<Henflin> can you recommend me a TOol similar to MS Paint ?
<mark76> No
<Henflin> Kurdistan For what do I need Clementine when Mplayer can Play music files too?
<mark76> I'm going to watch Primeval
<mark76> BBL
<Kurdistan> there is also ppa for clementine
<Henflin> what is ppa
<Henflin> ?
<Kurdistan> :) I can look to movie with shotwell to with the new version
<Kurdistan> why I have totem then
<Kurdistan> ?
<Henflin> ah ok
<Kurdistan> :) I want it.
<Henflin> I dont need the music listings
<Henflin> ^^
<Kurdistan> I have space for it.
<Henflin> it is like itunes
<Kurdistan> and clementine rocks compare to aqualung
<Henflin> ye sure
<Henflin> Can Xpad export .TXT files ??
<Henflin> (LIke IN MS windows)
<Henflin> *Notepad
<Kurdistan> but with ubuntu I have the regular one. rhytmbox.
<Henflin> what about notebpad
<Henflin> do you have?
<Henflin> Which graphic editor do you use?
<pip__> Henflin: leafpad
<Henflin> pip__ does leafpad support .txt files?
<Henflin> ( i dont know which format is used in linux)
<pip__> I think so. Its closer to notepad than xpad is
<Henflin> I see
<Henflin> Why do they put 3 notepads in Lubuntu?
<pip__> you may have to add the .txt extension by hand
<Henflin> ok that is np
<Henflin> there is abiword , xword and leafpad
<Henflin> Can I just deinstall abiword and xword pip__ ??
<pip__> I see no reason not to
<pip__> i find xpad useful though
<Henflin> ok perfect
<Henflin> I think for me one word editor is enough
<Henflin> thx
<pip__> abiword is more like MS word
<pip__> whereas leafpad is like wordpad or notepad
<Henflin> 1I see
<Henflin> I think I will keep abiword and notepad
<Henflin> but
<Henflin> would you say
<Henflin> Openoffice is ahead of abiword?
<Kurdistan> henflin you mean leafpad?
<pip__> yes I believe it is a little more powerful
<Henflin> nah abiword
<Henflin> Ok
<Kurdistan> henflin the new libreoffice will kick ass.
<Henflin> then I will deinstall abiword and install openoffice
<pip__> but abiword will do all the basics
<Henflin> Openoffice isnt preinstalled in Lubuntu 10.10 yesss??
<Kurdistan> much faster then openoffice
<Henflin> I see
<pip__> correct
<Henflin> hmm
<Henflin> same formats?
<pip__> Open Off is in synaptic so its easy to install
<Kurdistan> you mean libreoffice?
<Kurdistan> yes it is a openoffice fork.
<pip__> I mean Open, is Libre available now?
<Kurdistan> libre have there own ppa also
<pip__> oh yeah it's in there
<Kurdistan> but it is rc version
<pip__> I may try that out myself
<Henflin> I mean Openoffice
<pip__> I'm running alpha anyway so.............
<Henflin> so you would say openoffice is ahead of abiword but abiword is little faster
<Henflin> yee
<Henflin> ?
<pip__> I don't know.  I do my stuff with Open
<pip__> It works well for me
<Henflin> open = openoffice?
<pip__> yes
<Henflin> ah ok
<Henflin> I think I do the same
<Kurdistan> henflin openoffice is more complete but abiword is good.
<Henflin> and will deinsall abiword
<Kurdistan> fast and light
<Henflin> yes
<Henflin> hnm
<Henflin> Open Office isnt preinstalled in Lubuntu ??
<Kurdistan> but the need of abiword will be much smaler when libreoffice stable release
<Henflin> sudo apt-get Openoffice ?
<Kurdistan> kick ass fast
<pip__> nope, but it's in synaptic
<Henflin> It is within synatpic ??
<Kurdistan> sudo apt-get install openoffice
<pip__> oh yeah, or apt-get
<Henflin> Do I need to install the package or is it installed with synaptic??
<pip__> open synaptic & search for open office
<Henflin> good
<Henflin> thx
<pip__> click its checkbox
<Henflin> ergo it is preinstalled ye
<pip__> mark for install & accept any other stuff it needs
<Henflin> AH ok
<Henflin> pip__ wouldnt sudo apt-get install openoffice be faster ??? ^^
<pip__> & then click the apply (green tick symbol)
<pip__> It probably would be actually :)
<Henflin> hehe :D)
<Kurdistan> you can install from synaptic if you dont prefer terminal
<Kurdistan> synaptic is more userfriendly for neewbies
<Henflin> yep
<pip__> I still use synaptic a lot
<Henflin> I wont need to compile after having used apt-get install ??
<pip__> noooooooooooo
<Henflin> :)
<Henflin> *lol*
<Henflin> :D
<Kurdistan> synaptic you only search for openoffice
<Kurdistan> mark it
<Kurdistan> then install it
<Kurdistan> done
<Henflin> ye sure
<Henflin> pip__
<Henflin> which pdf reader do u use?
<Kurdistan> much easier to install things wit linux/buntu then windows
<Henflin> btw
<Kurdistan> henflin you asked us before
<Henflin> yes
<Henflin> but not pip__
<pip__> I use document viewer which is installed by default
<Henflin> :)
<Henflin> ah ok
<pip__> it just works
<Henflin> pip__ i cant find it here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu#Applications
<pip__> yeh it doesn't show up in any menus
<Kurdistan> henflin evince it the same document viewer
<Henflin> kurdistan & pip__ I think I will get GIMP it is better than MFTPAiNT
<Henflin> ah Ok
<Henflin> soI just keep evince
<pip__> GIMP is excellent
<Henflin> will be fine
<Henflin> hmm
<pip__> doc viewer opens when you click on a pdf
<Henflin> Now I have to worry about the codecs and stuff
<Henflin> Xvid , flash , java   all of them not preinstalled yes ?
<pip__> or it will ask you if you want to use it or something else you have installed
<Kurdistan> :) its your computer and you can install what you want from wonderful world of opensource
<pip__> If you're connected to the 'net while you install you'll get flash
<Henflin> ah ok
<bioterror> pip, you can install lubuntu-restricted-extras
<Henflin> so I connect to internet and go to synaptic and install flash java etc
<Henflin> ?
<Henflin> bioterror where do I find restricted extras .. within synaptic??
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras
<Henflin> super thx
<bioterror> if i remember right
<pip__> thanx bioterror thats good to know
<Henflin> if I wouldnt be connected to Internet
<Henflin> it wouldnt work right ?
<pip__> or look in synptic?
<pip__> you wouldn't get the 3rd party stuff
<pip__> like flash, but u can add it later
<Henflin> i see
<Henflin> but only via internet connection ye?
<pip__> yeah
<Henflin> :)
<bioterror> you should get flash and stugg from that meta package
<Henflin> good
<bioterror> stuff
<Henflin> java included too?
<bioterror> not so sure
<Henflin> mhm
<bioterror> you have openjdk by default
<pip__> haha, I was gonna ask u bioterror :)
<Henflin> xvid is nothttp://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Henflin> xvid isnt within that package
<bioterror> if you want propietary java, remove first openjdk\* and icedtea
<Henflin> can i install xvid with synaptic too ?
<pip__> I'm not sure
<bioterror> and then sun-java6-bin,jre,plugin,fonts
<Henflin> bioterror is java preinstalled with openjdk ?
<Henflin> * with lubuntu
<bioterror> Henflin, ive never used synaptiv for installing. only used it for getting few repos active
<bioterror> and
<Henflin> i see
<bioterror> propietary java is found from canonical partners repository
<Henflin> where do I find the list of apt-get
<Henflin> ?
<Henflin> ^^
<bioterror> you have to checkmark that box from synaptics
<Henflin> there I must find all available packages
<Henflin> are there actually packages which are not to find with apt-get ??
<bioterror> or edit /etc/apt/sources.something
<Henflin> some customized programs which are not so common?
<bioterror> mmm
<bioterror> im trying to say this
<Henflin> thx
<bioterror> just a moment
<Henflin> I just put this in shell edit /etc/apt/sources.something
<Henflin> and see als the apt-get list
<Henflin> :)
<Kurdistan> henflin if you want some thing like ms paint try out pinta
<Kurdistan> lighter then gimp
<bioterror> ubuntu is a distribution which uses free/opensource software
<Kurdistan> but not good like gimp
<Henflin> k thx
<bioterror> and if you want to use closed and propietary software, you have to enable canonical partners repository and probably add medibuntu if you want to rip dvds
<Kurdistan> only bad part with pinta it is mono
<Henflin> Bioterror What is the difference betewen  the preinstalled opensource JAVA/ openJDK * and icetea vs the proprietary java ?
<Henflin> I bet it works the same
<bioterror> henflin, honestly that suns propietary java works and openjdk does not
<Henflin> haha
<Henflin> :D
<Henflin> is openjdk 100% preinstalle din LUbuntu 1010
<Henflin> ?
<bioterror> you can check my banks website
<bioterror> http://verkkopankki.sampopankki.fi/
<bioterror> that login applet works only with propietary java
<bioterror> no chances wif openjdk
<bioterror> and no, im not going to change bank bevouse my studen loans are in there :D
<bioterror> sowwy fow typos, using phone for ircing
<pip__> :)
<pip__> Kurdistan: pinta looks ok to me
<bioterror> Henflin, you cant use both javas on one machine at the same time
<bioterror> one at the time
<bioterror> is there anything else in your minds
<Henflin> sry I was afk
<Henflin> hehe lol bioterror ^^
<Henflin> ok
<Henflin> but the restricted extra package has the prpietary java
<Henflin> that means
<Henflin> I have to deinstall openJDK first
<bioterror> nope
<Henflin> nope?
<Henflin> sec
<bioterror> you have to enable partners repository from synaptic
<bioterror> then you can install propietary java
<Henflin> ah you are right
<Henflin> it uses icetea
<Henflin> so shouldnt I install extrarestricted package
<bioterror> you can install sun-java6-jre,bin,plugin aand then remove the opensource java
<bioterror> you should
<Henflin> ah ok
<Henflin> and afterwards I deinstall via synaptic opensource java
<Henflin> goo
<Henflin> good
<Henflin> ARe there nice themes for lubuntu?
<Henflin> I couldnt find any in google
<Henflin> * like an windows 7 theme for lubunut1010
<Henflin> :)
<Henflin> bioterror scrot sucks ?
<pip__> I'm going home, catch y'all later guys - good luck Henflin
<bioterror> i use scrot for screenshots
<Henflin> thanks pip__ see you
<Henflin> screenshots while being on internet sites ? Or can I use the screenshot function only in shell
<bioterror> press printscreen
<Henflin> ah the button on my keyborn?
<bioterror> you will get file to root of your home
<Henflin> *board
<Henflin> ah ok
<Henflin> bioterror do you have a them?
<Henflin> *theme
<bioterror> i use the dafault
<Henflin> or would you say themes make lubuntu lamer?
<Henflin> ok
<bioterror> nope
<Henflin> how to change the wallpaper?
<bioterror> right click on desktop?
<bioterror> like in windows
<Henflin> yes
<Henflin> I think I will keep the default too
<Henflin> ah ok similar to windows
<Henflin> thx
<Henflin> I havent installed lubuntu yet
<Henflin> I just wanted to gather informations before I start
<Henflin> that I wont get frustrated
<Henflin> thank you very much
<Henflin> for all those infos
<Henflin> :)
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> install it :D
<bioterror> you wont regret
<bioterror> or you will
<bioterror> depends on your attitude
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> just a moment
<Henflin> ok
<bioterror> http://ricecows.org/conky.png
<bioterror> my laptop with lubuntu
<Henflin> nice
<Henflin> uptime 5 day 22 hr *lol*
<Henflin> :)
<Henflin> what does mean file system ext4 ?
<Henflin> ah ok
<bioterror> !filesystem
<ubot5> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<Henflin> I understood
<bioterror> worth of checking out
<bioterror> is lubuntu going to be your first linux experiment?
<Henflin> yes
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> you have never used a *nix account remotely or anything?
<Henflin> nah I didnt
<bioterror> okay
<Henflin> In windows I cant delete the folders within the /home folder
<bioterror> you know basic commands and stuff?
<Henflin> in Linux I can do this ye ? ^^
<Henflin> a little
<bioterror> !cli
<ubot5> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<Henflin> once I tested a live CD with linux
<bioterror> !sudo
<ubot5> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<bioterror> something to read before you install
<Henflin>  /usr seems to be equal to programs in windows
<bioterror> nope
<Henflin> "/usr contains the majority of user utilities and applications"
<Henflin> in windows all applications are in folder /programs
<Henflin>  /mnt is similar to demon tools
<Henflin> :)
<bioterror> mnt is just a place where you mount random stuff with mount/umount command
<Henflin> but in windows mounted devices are placed in "mycomputer"
<Henflin> would that be equal to /mnt folder?
<bioterror> in ubuntu they go to /media
<Henflin> hmm
<Henflin> why so many virtual file system placeS?
<bioterror> in windows mounted drives gets alphabetical name
<Henflin>  /proc = /mnt = /media ??
<Henflin> yes
<Henflin>  a: d:
<Henflin> all shown in "my computer"
<bioterror> in nixes they are just in places
<bioterror> actually
<Henflin>  /bin = system32 in windows
<bioterror> windows has a feature that you can format drive to a certain directory
<Henflin> what means nixes
<bioterror> unixes linuxes
<Henflin> ah ok
<bioterror> *nix
<bioterror> i was just lazy :D
<Henflin> ^^
<Henflin> so mounted files can be in /proc in /mnt annd in /media ??
<Henflin> like test.iso
<Henflin> after mounting it will be in one of those 3
<Henflin> ?
<Henflin> :)
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> proc has information about your computer
<Henflin> btw can I delete the folders in /home i.e. the folder "template" , "videos", "public" , "music" ?
<Henflin> ah ok
<bioterror> sure you
<bioterror> but not else where
<Henflin> something similar like /proc doesnt exist in windows tho
<bioterror> nope
<bioterror> ive got a script that checks from my /proc cpu speeds
<Henflin> bioterror if I would delete something elsewhere like /etc /bin I would need to customize the kernel to take effect ?
<bioterror> i know whats the demand for the usage
<Henflin> thats cool
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> and youre not going to delete anything from there without using sudo
<Henflin> so there is no possibilty to delete folders there ??
<Henflin> ah ok
<Henflin> bioterror if a malecious file is executed by mistake on my computer it will be able to use sudo too to make bad effects ??
<bioterror> if you run it as super user
<Henflin> ah ok
<Henflin> so I should always run things i dont know as a normal user
<bioterror> otherwise if you try to execute it as a normal user, it cant do anything
<Henflin> if I installl a program I need to install via super user dont I
<bioterror> technically you get everything from the ubuntu repositories
<Henflin> yep
<Henflin> in windows 7 i need to run some files "as adminstrator" otherwise some programs wouldnt run correctly
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> but now im off, my daughter sleeps
<Henflin> ok
<Henflin> thank you a lot
<Henflin> Have a nice weekend
<Henflin> good night
<Henflin> you made me understand linux :)
<gnewb> Hello
#lubuntu 2011-01-23
<charliemac> How can I fix a "(initramfs) Can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs" error message?
<charliemac> Just used pendrivelinux.com's UniversalUSBInstaller and it worked better than UNetbootin, apparently...
<charliemac> Now how can I verify the installer?
<head_victim> charliemac: before you continue further you are going to need to be able to boot of USB, you've mentioned previously you don't have this function?
<charliemac> Strangely, when xubuntu installation failed, it still enabled me to boot from usb, but only after attempting to boot xubuntu each time
<head_victim> Ok, well if you've installed it all you need to do is boot off it, there is an option to "check for errors" so you can check it from within the liveUSB
<charliemac> Scratch that, it's now giving me an  "(initramfs) Can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs" error message
<head_victim> I've not seen that before sorry, you might try the mailing list or see if anyone comes along that knos more than I do
<charliemac> Sounds like a plan, thanks.
<bioterror> hoh
<bioterror> that casper says to look for cdrom, made something wrong :D
<bioterror> hard to mount stuff if os boots from usb and it thinks the stuff is in cdrom :D
<mmaksimov> Hi. Does any release schedule exist for 11.04? Is it available on lubuntu wiki?
<bioterror> yes
<stlsaint> bioterror: yo
<bioterror> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<charliemac> Does anyone know where to get the Lubuntu 10.10 kernel?  I'm trying the <http://marc.herbert.free.fr/linux/win2linstall.html> method for installing without USB/CD/Floppy.
<wolfpack> bioterror: is the same scheduled followed for lubuntu also ?
<bioterror> www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/lubuntu-11-04-gets-a-release-schedule/
<bioterror> im lazy
<mmaksimov> bioterror, thanks for your laziness, it is quite helpful ;)
<bioterror> np
<VAT> Hello. Works the QVWM (win95-lookalike) on lubuntu? the file is a scr.rpm.
<VAT> I have install lubuntu, and im very pleased with it. Right now i want to install a win95 desktop theme :) Do you know an win95 desktop theme who is better that QVWM?
<stlsaint> no
<stlsaint> sorry
<VAT> Okej, i just take QVWM then ;)
<VAT> QVWM is old, but i hope it works stabel lika a tabel :)
<stlsaint> lol
<stlsaint> you mean "table"
<VAT> The latest update of QVWM is 10 yers old :O
<stlsaint> wow
<szczur> VAT, try IceWM > http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IceWM
<szczur> at least it gets more updates
<VAT> But QVWM it's more like WIN95, then IceWM :p
<Henflin> hi
<Henflin> i just burned the lubuntu10.10.iso file
<Henflin> but after running the CD
<Henflin> there comes up the Ubuntu installation
<Henflin> why?
<bioterror> ?
<bioterror> lubuntu uses the same ubiasdyuiasdoiasd
<Henflin> ah I see
<Henflin> ok
<Henflin> what should I choose as an desktop environment? ubuntu / kubuntu /xubuntu  / mythbuntu?
<Henflin> lubuntu is not listed there
<bioterror> what?
<bioterror> do you have lubuntu desktop?
<Henflin> nah I just wanted to run the cd Ive burn on my win7 computer to see the installation menu
<Henflin> my laptop where I want to install lubuntu comes next week .. isnt here yet
<Henflin> :
<Henflin> :)
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> lubuntu is a livecd just like every other
<bioterror> unless you take alternative
<Henflin> is this download correct for my purpose? http://lubuntu.net/blog/lubuntu-1010-released
<Henflin> (installation on my laptop hdd)
<bioterror> yes
<Henflin> good
<bioterror> that should be, atleast I've used it many times :D
<Henflin> ^^
<Henflin> well strange that the installation menu which comes up after running the burned CD shows ubuntu desktop environment
<bioterror> should not
<bioterror> http://gilir.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/lubuntu-10-10-1.png it should look like that
<Henflin> thas my screenshot http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/8185/unbenanntxj.jpg
<bioterror> http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/lubuntu1010beta-large_001.jpg more exact
<bioterror> what?
<Henflin> ah yea but I wont install it now
<bioterror> wtf is that?
<szczur> it's wubi
<Henflin> this is just the installation auto run menu
<szczur> reboot your pc and boot from cd
<bioterror> windows adn what
<bioterror> yeah
<Henflin> yep
<Henflin> ah I see
<Henflin> so My mistake
<Henflin> thanks
<bioterror> :D
<szczur> don't know if wubi works with lubuntu
<bioterror> seems no
<bioterror> there's some more important things to do than support non-working installation method
<szczur> actuallly that method works too, but i don't like it :)
<szczur> however you can uninstall ubuntu from Add/Remove Programs
<szczur> which is kinda funny
<bioterror> szczur, wubi doesnt work :D
<szczur> LIES!
<bioterror> szczur, when comes first grub2 upgrade after installation, it's laters :D
<szczur> ohhh
<szczur> i used it once just for giggles
<bioterror> I use real installations
<bioterror> but I've heard people uses vm's for giggles :D
<szczur> wanted to see what's that, boot up ubuntu, looked around and installed it normal way
<szczur> is that true that lu8buntu will look like this in natty?
<szczur> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_Hht7VZ29XgM/TTbMgV34pNI/AAAAAAAAY1k/BNJIZ0DC7gs/s1600/ozone.png
<szczur> one and only thing that is out of place is the CPU meter :)
<szczur> that looks*
<bioterror> cpu meter is horrible
<szczur> but it works :)
<bioterror> I'm not sure if that looks cool or not
<bioterror> hard to decide
<bioterror> let's say that it's good looking desktop :D
<szczur> :)
<szczur> yeah, that's true
<szczur> that's why i'm asking
 * bioterror pets wmaker <3
<szczur> i read about it on polish l;inux blog about ubuntu
<szczur> and wanted to confront it with reality :)
<szczur> wmmaker looks like from 1980's :>
<bioterror> !
<szczur> j/k
<bioterror> I think if I look that new theme for like 2 hours, it will look good in my eyes after all
<bioterror> it's just that we are used to that 10.10 sleek looks
<Henflin> thx :)
<szh> There's no link to the FAQ in the Wiki.
<szh> What's the URL?
<bioterror> that's becouse it is still under work
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ
<bioterror> it's just my raw version
<szh> Thanks!
<bioterror> that was fast :D
<gnewb> I got the Marvel working, but it is weak.
<bioterror> that's marvelous! ;)
<gnewb> I will post the outputs on the Forums for others. /note to self: register or re-register on LXDE forums....
<gnewb> I did purchase a Star Tech card, it works with Debian, Ubuntu, LXDE, $17.80 at Office Depot.
<gnewb> It was just a challenge that I wanted to solve, so I did.
<bioterror> that's a rewarding feeling, I know ;)
<gnewb> Is what computer geeks live for!
<gnewb> Now I have to give these three other boxes to some kid that wants to learn about Hardware, they will all be loaded with a fresh Lubuntu install.
<bioterror> nice
<bioterror> there's always someone needing a pc
<gnewb> Yes, and learning is better than just here is your system, now buy $1000 in software so it might work.
<gnewb> back to hacking, have fun!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Lubuntu 10.10 has been released || Please use the Bit-Torrent to download at http://j.mp/lu-10-10 || Off-topic discussion in #lubuntu-offtopic || Documentation can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> I'll ask it again, the only way to get a 64-bit Lubuntu is with the mini-iso? And what steps should I go about to install it?
<MrChrisDruif> Do I have to add an PPA before I can install Lubuntu with the mini-iso?
<MrChrisDruif> nm....found it on a website
<phillw> MrChrisDruif: it IS covered on the support page, it's why we write them :\
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, I found it on some wiki.ubuntu page...
<szh> I installed Lubuntu on a new partition and I have Windows 7 on the other one. I like Lubuntu a lot and I want to use it 98% of the time. Therefore, I would like to remove space from the Windows partition and add it to the Lubuntu partition. What tool is good for this? Thanks!
<MrChrisDruif> szh: you've got multiple options here :)
<szh> OK. What are some of them?
<MrChrisDruif> You can reduce the size of the W7 partition from within W7 (more safe, but Windows likes to keep more space to himself) or from within Lubuntu (at least with gparted)/maybe better to use liveCD
<szh> Does the live cd have gparted on it or do I need to install it?
<MrChrisDruif> LiveCD comes with a partition tool. I don't know if it's Gparted by default...
<szh> OK
<szh> Thanks
<MrChrisDruif> Anyone else how knows it?
<szczur> livcd have gparted already installed
<szczur> don't know if gparted is able to resize ntfs partitions
<szczur> yes, it can do it
#lubuntu 2012-01-16
<wxl> wtf?  lmms : Depends: wine1.2 but it is not going to be installed
<wxl> hey so how do you unmount a pcmanfm mounted sftp share?
<wxl> gvfs-mount isn't installed, so..
<wxl> i could kill the ssh process but that's lame
<wxl> found it on computer:/// at least but there's no unmount option
<marcus_> hi all. i wanted to read the log of the last meeting(s) but the url(s) seems to be broken, e.g. http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting/2012/ubuntu-meeting.2012-01-11-20.05.log.html
<Unit193> http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting/2012/ubuntu-meeting.2012-01-11-20.05.log.txt
<Unit193> You can also find them on irclogs.ubuntu.com
<marcus_> ah, thanks a lot
<Unit193> Fedora looking at Lubuntu logs? ;)
<marcus_> should i correct the links in the wiki?
<marcus_> ah, you mean my cloak. don't bother about that. i have to work with fedora/redhat at my day job
<Unit193> That'd be good, I  didn't know they were wrong really :P
<marcus_> np.
<Unit193> (I was kidding, I don't care)
<marcus_> but hopefully we can migrate to (l)ubuntu this year, at least the student labs
<marcus_> hrhr
<marcus_> the bad thing is that we have to authenticate our clients against active directory
<marcus_> and i have to figure out if that works with lxdm
<Unit193> With the next releasw it'll be LightDM anyway
<Unit193> 12.04
<marcus_> ah, ok. that should work
<marcus_> so i don't have to waste that much energy on lxdm ;)
<marcus_> besides that, i want to do a talk about lubuntu at our next ubucon. are there any slides/templates available, already?
<Unit193> There was a showoff section (can't remember the real name :P )
 * Unit193 really was just kidding :(
<marcus_> np
<JohnDoe_71Rus> lxtask and hardinfo show the different size of physical memory. lxtask(1001Mb) hardinfo(1025Mb) Why?
<Unit193> How they calculate it, I'd think that lxtask doesn't count memory used by graphics
<marcus_> all links to irc logs corrected
<JohnDoe_71Rus> discret video with discret memory
<MrChrisDruif> !help firefox
<draioch> hi my login user/pass suddenly no work no more tried all obvious any way to reset it using latest lubuntu thx
<bioterror> init=/bin/bash
<draioch> was that for me bioterror thx?
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<draioch> thx
<sysmatck> hello! I made an conf. on my desktop and now the right button of my mouse opens an different menu... I would like to turn back the conf. but I cant find the app that changes wallpaper were I did the conf...
<sysmatck> anyone knows the of the app who make that conf. I think that is enough for me to reach it trough terminal!
<bioterror> sysmatck, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Workarounds#Right-clicking_on_desktop_pulls_up_a_menu_that_is_missing_the_.22Desktop_Preferences.22_option_and_now_I_can.27t_change_my_wallpaper
<sysmatck> bioterror, tnx! problem solved...
<draioch> bioterror having wee prob with step 5 in above link  Go to the very end of the line, change the ro to rw and add init=/bin/bash
<draioch> when in grub cant find "change ro to rw..."
<draioch> only line in grub with "ro"  is "ro    splash quiet vt.handoff....."
<draioch> do i edit "ro" to "rw" and delete the rest of the line and add init=/bin/bash
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> you just add init=/bin/bash to the end of it
<draioch> ah thx
<draioch> so i change ro to rw in line 10 and add init=/bin/bash to the end of line 11 after "generic " with a space between
<patinux1> Hola acabo de instalar lubuntu en un AMD viejuno con 250 mb RAM, tengo la duda de como instalar el adobe flash para ver videos de youtube...
<noobuntu> tengo mono de windows :S
<noobuntu> en velocidad comparado con el XP tampoco es que se note mucho
<grobda24> Does task manager show correct memory usage ?
<grobda24> On my system it shows 80mb used of 488mb
<grobda24> But "free -t -m" shows 234 used of 253
<holstein> i would trust free
<grobda24> holstein, that's what I thought
<grobda24> but I'm aware it depends how the system is set up
<grobda24> as the kernel can set up a lot of buffers
<grobda24> that are released when a big application starts up
<holstein> i like conky too
<tatabgd> how to install prism google talk on lubuntu 11.10, I cant find it in synaptic pm
<holstein> maybe it was taken out tatabgd http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=prism-google-talk
<holstein> i would probably just try the .deb
<tatabgd> is it work on lubuntu, I mean it is file for fo ubuntu?
<tatabgd> they are:hardy, lucid, maverik, which one for lubuntu 11.10?
<holstein> tatabgd: thats what i mean
<holstein> its been taken out it seems
<holstein> so its not available in the repositories for 11.10
<holstein> i would have no problem trying a .deb from an earlier version
<holstein> but, it might not work..
<tatabgd> ok, but I didnt find .deb
<holstein> tatabgd: you can get to it via the links i gave
<holstein> or you could look around and see how other folks are doing it
<holstein> maybe just installing google talk, and then prism
<tatabgd> ok,thanks
<holstein> http://pkgs.org/download/prism-google-talk for example
<holstein> that should either work, or kick up an error that you can easily resolve, and revert from
<tatabgd> am I wrong when I say that Lubuntu10.04 work better than new 11.10?
<holstein> tatabgd: better is a matter of opinion
<holstein> lubuntu is ubuntu with LXDE
<holstein> they are the same repositories
<holstein> the reason you might prefer 10.04 to 11.10 is that 10.04 is an LTS (long term support)
<tatabgd> on my hardware, lubuntu 11.10 is crash several time, why?
<holstein> you might have or encounter some hardware that is not supported in 11.10 that was well supported in 10.04
<holstein> tatabgd: i would say the kerne is a great place to start.. you can look for bug reports relating to your hardware... you can try 12.04, the upcoming release LIVE
<pip__>  hi I'm trying to access a netgear driver disc & when I stick it in the tray nothing happens.  How do I mount this manually?
<Folklore> yes SOPA is squashed!! http://yro.slashdot.org/story/12/01/16/1457237/house-kills-sopa pipa still alive though
<epictetus> holstein: lubuntu's slightly more different than just ubuntu with lxde, right"?
<epictetus> like for instance there is no pulseaudio
<epictetus> (pulseaudio is the bane of my existance on normal ubuntu systems, it is such a hog)
<holstein> epictetus: sure
<holstein> the very same pulse version is in the repositories though
<holstein> so is the same LXDE version
<holstein> they are capable of being the same.. of course they are customized
<holstein> depending on how you are looking at it, if you want to take software version #'s into account, there are way more similarities between ubuntu 11.10 and lubuntu 11.10, vs. lubuntu 11.10 and lubuntu 10.04
<epictetus> yeahyeah
<MrChrisDruif> ??
<patinux1> para compartir una carpeta en lubuntu alguien me da alguna indicacion de que hay que instalar o un link?
<bioterror> !es
<ubot5> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<patinux1> how to share folders in lubuntu?
<bioterror> with smb.conf for example
<bioterror> !samba
<ubot5> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<patinux1> ok ill watch that thx
<bioterror> http://ricecows.org/smb.conf
<bioterror> mine for example
<bioterror> you might want to remove comment from force group
<bioterror> patinux1, so you need to install samba
<bioterror> and configure that smb.conf and then start samba service
<patinux1> im watching this sudo mkdir /media/mountname
<patinux1> sorry i dont understand :P
<patinux1> what that has to do
<patinux1> so get to the config thing is still far to me i think
<patinux1> first day with linux
<ram19890> hi
<ram19890> When i right click , i get the open-box settings . How to revert back to the normal settings ?
<bioterror> ram19890, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Workarounds#Right-clicking_on_desktop_pulls_up_a_menu_that_is_missing_the_.22Desktop_Preferences.22_option_and_now_I_can.27t_change_my_wallpaper
<ram19890> thanks
<IdanSuper> Hello everybody, I need help, somebody know how to set up my wireless card? its model is:D-link DWL-650+
<IdanSuper> oHH sorry I forget and I'm use Lubuntu 11.10
<holstein> IdanSuper: open up a terminal and run
<holstein> lspci
<holstein> you can get the network card info from there, or paste it in a pastebin
<IdanSuper> how to open terminal (It's my first time on linux)..
<holstein> i think i have one of those, but you never know the chipset til you look
<holstein> IdanSuper: you can find it in the menu
<holstein> lxterm? something like that
<Unit193> holstein: He should be able to try   sudo iwlist wlan0 scan  no?
<IdanSuper> LXTERMINAL?
<Unit193> Yeah....
<holstein> Unit193: go for it!
<holstein> thats probably better
<holstein> i just go with what i know :)
<IdanSuper> OK
<IdanSuper> What I need to do after running the command:lspci?
<holstein> IdanSuper: i say this in the nicest possible way
<holstein> and mean no disrespect or ill will
<holstein> i suggest getting another card
<holstein> you *can* make that card work
<holstein> its not trivial
<holstein> and i tried so many ways, i forget which one worked
<holstein> let me look and see if that is the exact hardware i have
<IdanSuper> [22:48] <holstein> IdanSuper: i say this in the nicest possible way [22:48] == IdanSuper [5dac8f3f@gateway/web/freenode/ip.93.172.143.63] [22:48] ==  realname : 93-172-143-63.bb.netvision.net.il/93.172.143.63 - [22:48] ==  channels : #lubuntu [22:48] ==  server   : rowling.freenode.net [Corvallis, OR, USA] [22:48] ==  idle     : 0 days 0 hours 2 minutes 44 seconds [connected: Mon Jan 16 22:37:21 2012] [22:48] == End of WHOIS [22:4
<IdanSuper> oops
<IdanSuper> Xliron@liron-laptop:~$   ISPCI ISPCI: command not found liron@liron-laptop:~$ lspci 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 01) 00:00.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 01) 00:00.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 01) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controlle
<holstein> i had it working, and reinstalled, and now its not, and it was something i forgot how i did it
<holstein> IdanSuper: no worries
<IdanSuper> this is what the terminal show to me..
<holstein> IdanSuper: let me show you pastebin for that in the furtre
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<IdanSuper> why am I Need it?
<holstein> IdanSuper: for the lines you pasted
<holstein> so you dont flood the channel
<holstein> and they fit
<IdanSuper> Ohh yea okk sorry.. so now.. I can't do anything with my network card?
<IdanSuper> cuz I saw a project called ACX100
<IdanSuper> And it's so complicated for me :(
<IdanSuper> maybe can you help me?
<IdanSuper> http://acx100.sourceforge.net/
<holstein> i have a DWL-G650
<holstein> B4
<IdanSuper> ohh really?
<holstein> doesnt really matter though
<IdanSuper> what a coincidence :)
<holstein> they can have different chipsets and be the same thing ;)
<IdanSuper> so I think you are professional on it..
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> IdanSuper: far from it
<holstein> these days, hardware is so cheap
<IdanSuper> yeah right... so you can help me to run acx100?
<IdanSuper> you try it?
<holstein> IdanSuper: is this something you can return?
<holstein> IdanSuper: ill try it
<IdanSuper> return to who?
<holstein> IdanSuper: did you just buy it?
<IdanSuper> no.. it's my uncle computer.. he flew to Portugle so he gave me his computer
<IdanSuper> my computer is: IBM ThinkPad G40 From 2004
<holstein> score!
<IdanSuper> And it's came with this wireless adapter
<holstein> IdanSuper: OK
<IdanSuper> so after 8 years I don't think I can return it back..
<holstein> run lspci
<IdanSuper> ok..
<holstein> and paste that output in a pastebin
<holstein> so i can see it *all*
<holstein> and i'll get this up and runing here
<holstein> running*
<IdanSuper> http://paste.ubuntu.com/806664/
<holstein> IdanSuper: just so you know
<holstein> this could likely be something that in 40 minutes, neither of us have wifi ;)
<holstein> but i *did* get it working
<IdanSuper> okk..
<IdanSuper> thank you very much!
<IdanSuper> you are genius!
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> we'll see
<holstein> IdanSuper: nah
<holstein> they are different
<IdanSuper> ?
<holstein> IdanSuper:  the chipsets
<IdanSuper> what are different?
<IdanSuper> Yeah I know..
<holstein> lemme look around a sec
<holstein> IdanSuper: what works for me, wont work for you likely
<IdanSuper> But there is a tuturial how to enable it on acx100 project
<holstein> IdanSuper: here is what i would look at
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=860203
<IdanSuper> so I need to try this:sudo modprobe acx iwconfig
<holstein> IdanSuper: try and work down that page and see how for you get
<holstein> far*
<holstein> run...
<holstein> sudo modprobe acx
<holstein> then the other...
<IdanSuper> I try it..
<IdanSuper> but I don't know if it found it or not
<IdanSuper> I'll send you on ubuntu paste what it wrote for me..
<holstein> IdanSuper:  you can use that pastebin to have us look
<IdanSuper> http://paste.ubuntu.com/806676/
<holstein> IdanSuper: thats good
<holstein> are you sure its not just working?
<IdanSuper> you think I need to open post on the forum
<holstein> mabye theres a little icon in the panel
<IdanSuper> of how to fix that problem?
<holstein> you click that and see networks
<IdanSuper> yeah right..
<IdanSuper> right now I'm connected through cable..
<IdanSuper> so It show me wired connected
<holstein> IdanSuper: what do you get when you run
<holstein> sudo modprobe acx
<IdanSuper> FATAL: Module acx not found.
<IdanSuper> that what I got..
<IdanSuper> may I open post on the forum?
<holstein> IdanSuper: you can post where you like
<IdanSuper> you think that what I need to do?
<holstein> IdanSuper: you can
<holstein> if you wait, i'll have a suggestion for you
<IdanSuper> ok
<IdanSuper> I will wait..
<IdanSuper> what is your suggestion please?
<holstein> IdanSuper:  you can also use ndiswrapper
<holstein> theres a GUI for i
<holstein> it*
<IdanSuper> how?
<holstein> you get the windows driver and use ndisgtk to point to it
<IdanSuper> And I read some about it..
<holstein> you install ndisgtk
<holstein> its "windows wireless drivers" in the menu
<IdanSuper> But acx project has native program for it.. and Ndiwrapper isn't
<IdanSuper> but I will try It..
<IdanSuper> How to install it?
<holstein> IdanSuper: thats on the site
<holstein> http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/acx100/index.php?title=ACX
<holstein> if thats looks complicated, thats why i suggested ndis
<IdanSuper> It looks complicated because its from 2005
<IdanSuper> so it's not updated
<IdanSuper> so I will try ndiswrapper
<holstein> if it was in the kernel, it would be working
<holstein> the process will be similar, if not the same
<IdanSuper> what?
<IdanSuper> the acx project?
<holstein> yup
<IdanSuper> ok so can you help me on how to run the firmware?
<holstein> IdanSuper: sure
<holstein> where are you?
<holstein> whats the readme file say?
<holstein> what have you tried so far?
<IdanSuper> For ACX100 things get a little tricky. There is one master firmware image, but 2 separate radio firmware images (note: for some cards they must be omitted so the driver loads correctly). Your best bet is to go to this page(down, archived page) to find the firmware images you need.
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha kosaidpo
<holstein> IdanSuper: so you did that? you get the firmware you need?
<IdanSuper> no
<IdanSuper> the links for the firmware
<IdanSuper> aren't work anymore..
<IdanSuper> try them too..
<kosaidpo> i made a file in .config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart and out in it some command but they dont run when i booot any idea why ??
<holstein> IdanSuper: might be taken down... lemme look
<holstein> these are working for me
<holstein> http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/acx100/index.php?title=Firmware
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry, I'm not getting your drift kosaidpo
<IdanSuper> yeah I know
<IdanSuper> but the links to download them aren't
<IdanSuper> and I think I found a firmware for my device nevermind..
<holstein> IdanSuper: which do you want?
<IdanSuper> So waht is Lubuntu?
<IdanSuper> Ubuntu?
<holstein> i can put them is dropbox
<IdanSuper> Debian?
<IdanSuper> Fedora?
<holstein> ubuntu with LXDE and some other tweaks
<IdanSuper> susa
<kosaidpo> MrChrisDruif:  i created a file in .config/lxsession/Lubuntu named autostart and put in it some command but they dont start while start up
<IdanSuper> so It's mean Ubuntu on the list of where to put it"?
<kosaidpo> MrChrisDruif: am i clear now and thanks
<MrChrisDruif> kosaidpo; could this be part of your solution? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_I_can_autostart_a_program_when_logging_into_Desktop
<kosaidpo> MrChrisDruif: i dont wanna make desktop files thou
<MrChrisDruif> kosaidpo; I think everything in ~/.config/autostart/ get's autostarted?
<kosaidpo> yesh MrChrisDruif
<kosaidpo> MrChrisDruif: but tther desktop files while me iwanna only run an alias of a command
<MrChrisDruif> It'll add your script to Desktop Session Settings if I'm right
<MrChrisDruif> It's not just for .desktop's afaik
<kosaidpo> MrChrisDruif: well so under that folder (autostart) what shud i do ??
<MrChrisDruif> kosaidpo; 'mv ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart ~/.config/autostart/autostart'
<kosaidpo> MrChrisDruif: then add my commande ?? cus me i created and autostart file under .config/lxsession/Lubuntu but didnt work
<MrChrisDruif> kosaidpo; you already made your script right?
<kosaidpo> yeh
<MrChrisDruif> Just move that script to the proper folder (~/.config/autostart/) and it should pop-up in Desktop Session Settings
<MrChrisDruif> Menu -> Preferences -> Desktop Session Settings
<IdanSuper> how do I install .bz2 format?
<kosaidpo> IdanSuper: do you want to extract a file with that format ? if so do tar xvjf
<kosaidpo> tar xjvf filename IdanSuper
<kosaidpo> MrChrisDruif: thanks
<IdanSuper> kosaidpo do you know how to setup wireless adapter named D-link DWL-650+ on lubuntu?
<IdanSuper> orr how I run ndiswrapper GUI version? and not the command one?
<holstein> IdanSuper: ndisgtk
<holstein> gksudo ndisgtk
<IdanSuper> okk!! thank you!
<IdanSuper> it's not do anything
<IdanSuper> I'm clicked enter And it's write my computer name back..
<holstein> IdanSuper: not sure what you are saying
<holstein> you navigate to the windows driver in the GUI there
<IdanSuper> after I write gksudo ndisgtk
<holstein> IdanSuper: you need to give your user password?
<holstein> not sure what you are looking at
<IdanSuper> it's wrote me back that:liron@liron laptop:~$
<IdanSuper> I did it
<holstein> gksudo means run the graphical application with root privleges
<IdanSuper> and After that It's doesn't did anything
<IdanSuper> Oh...... how to download Ndiswrapper?
<holstein> IdanSuper: mabye you have the password wrong
<IdanSuper> and Install it?
<IdanSuper> My password right
<holstein> maybe you didnt install dnisgtk
<IdanSuper> but I haven't installed it
<holstein> ndisgkt*
<holstein> IdanSuper: in a terminal
<IdanSuper> yes....... So HOw to install it'
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<IdanSuper> ok..
<holstein> hit enter
<holstein> wait...
<holstein> then sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<holstein> answer yes or whatever and hit enter
<holstein> then
<holstein> gksudo ndisgtk
<IdanSuper> y
<holstein> enter password... wait...
<holstein> navigate to the windows driver in the GUI
<holstein> try wireless...
<holstein> report errors
<IdanSuper> If my windows driver is ended with .exe it still work?
<holstein> IdanSuper: nope
<holstein> you'll want an .ini
<IdanSuper> so what I can to do?
<holstein> IdanSuper: whatever you want
<holstein> you can run it in windows and find the drivers
<MrChrisDruif> I guess it worked for kosaidpo?
<holstein> you can run the .exe in wine and extract the drivers
<holstein> you can try right-clicking on the .exe and extracting it
<holstein> you can look for a windows driver that is not an .exe
<holstein> you can try the other methods that are more native
<IdanSuper> sorry for the ask but what is wine?
<holstein> IdanSuper: i would go to a used computer shop and take that comp with you
<holstein> take the wifi card... ask if you can trade it ofr another one
<holstein> plug them in while you are there
<holstein> there will be plently that will "just work"
<IdanSuper> ohhhhhhhh
<holstein> even if you spend a few buck in the trade, id say you come out ahead
<holstein> bucks*
<IdanSuper> it's so so complicated.....
<holstein> yup
<holstein> its not trivial
<holstein> at the end of today, and maybe tomorrow, you *might* have wifi
<holstein> not being in front of it, its challening for me to trouble shoot it
<IdanSuper> airplus.inf is ok?
<holstein> IdanSuper: i would like to say you cant hurt anything by trying it ;)
<holstein> go for it though.. in this case, you should be able to try several different driver files easily
<wxl> is there an icon for lxfind? i'm sure there is, but does anyone know it?
<MrChrisDruif> wxl; is there already a icon? I thought it is a new program?
<wxl> MrChrisDruif: i dunno, sort of assumed there was
<wxl> chances are we already see your query, SilverLion so go for it
<MrChrisDruif> wxl; I think you could use catfish's icon for now?
<MrChrisDruif> SilverLion; shoot, what was your trouble?
<SilverLion> evening folks time for some stupid questions
<SilverLion> 1. i need to get adobe flash player working for chrome
<SilverLion> or seamonkey
<MrChrisDruif> adobe.com and download the .deb?
<MrChrisDruif> !flash
<ubot5> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<SilverLion> MrChrisDruif: already tryd and it failed !
<MrChrisDruif> You didn't say that
<SilverLion> didnt work just died with no error#
<MrChrisDruif> ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> Was the browser running while installing?
<SilverLion> hey you should know me that good by now that you know i dont ask before i check everything i know ^
<SilverLion> negative
<MrChrisDruif> Just making sure, I also make dumb mistakes from time to time
<SilverLion> well then you just dont know me ^
<MrChrisDruif> <_<"
<wxl> duh yeah catfish icon thx MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> You're welcome wxl ^_^
<SilverLion> MrChrisDruif: bugreport: seamonkey just crashed without any reason
<MrChrisDruif> That's not nice
<wxl> SilverLion: hate to say it, but "bugreport:" on IRC is not an approved way of making bug reports.
<SilverLion> MrChrisDruif: does know how to understand this, right?=
<MrChrisDruif> wxl; SilverLion is partly an android, he uses awkward terminology from time to time
<wxl> heh
<SilverLion> MrChrisDruif: genious minds are alowed to do that from time to time, arent they?
<MrChrisDruif> Yes, just like androids. You are the latter ^_^
<SilverLion> yeah just make your fun of me
<SilverLion> i gotta go hit the pillows now
<wxl> uh oh
<wxl> <anger-management>
<SilverLion> been a rough day at the police station
<SilverLion> wxl that is no issue of anger, that is pure frustration :D
<SilverLion> gn8t
<wxl> i've used it like once
<MrChrisDruif> Used what once?
<wxl> gdebi
#lubuntu 2012-01-17
<wxl> meeehhhh
<wxl> dude it's a dragon
<wxl> oops
<wxl> darn wrong channel
<Unit193> You are *amazing* at doing that
<voidvector> is this the official Lubuntu channel?
<holstein> voidvector: its the only one i know of... you can review the /topic, and feel free and ask a question if you have one
<voidvector> ok, cool
<voidvector> i have issue with pcmanfm, whereby if i open one directory on the desktop and close it during a session, i would not be able to open another directory on the desktop
<voidvector> i can launch it seperately and navigate to it
<voidvector> anybody experience similar issue?
<holstein> i use thunar
<holstein> im not sure what the issue is
<holstein> run me throught it again...
<voidvector> basically the desktop in lubuntu (which i think is supplied by the first instance of pcmanfm) doesn't launch new instance of pcmanfm correctly
<holstein> you mean ~/Desktop ?
<holstein> correctly? or as you want it to?
<voidvector> no
<holstein> i remember in windows soemthing would happen where you have a directory open, and getting another instance open is a drag
<holstein> mabye thats OSX?
<holstein> i forget
<holstein> im just not clear still sorry
<holstein> when you lauch your file manager?
<voidvector> basically the desktop doesn't launch the file manager correctly, but i can still launch file manager manually via console
<holstein> the desktop?
<voidvector> like folder icon in ~/Desktop
<holstein> you mean, some icon labeled desktop?
<holstein> what does it do?
<holstein> does it not navigate to ~/Desktop?
<voidvector> lets say i place a folder in ~/Desktop
<holstein> right
<voidvector> it shows up on my screen
<holstein> OK...
<holstein> ~/Desktop/test
<holstein> you see "test" on your actual desktop?
<voidvector> yes, and i double click it
<holstein> OK
<voidvector> it doesn't launch pcmanfm
<holstein> whats it do?
<voidvector> nothing
<voidvector> that's the problem i have
<holstein> eh
<holstein> i would worry much about it
<holstein> you can look for a bug
<holstein> im sure there is one
<holstein> Unit193: you know about this one?
<holstein> i know things are lighter for a reason, and there could be something missing there
<Unit193> holstein: What'd I miss (Tried to follow mostly, failed)
<holstein> Unit193: say, in LXDE.... mkdir ~/Desktop/test
<voidvector> i am gonna do a fresh install on a VM and see if the same issue happens there
<holstein> then, you click on the "test" icon and that doesnt open in thunar
<holstein> voidvector: another idea is that its just not associated to open in thunar for some reason... not to imply you broke it
<Unit193> Right, desktop is pcmanfm and you're trying to get them to open in thunar?
<holstein> Unit193: sorry
<holstein> i meant PCman
<holstein> ignore thunar there
<voidvector> it actually launchs fine on first try (after a login), but fails after that
<Unit193> holstein: So I opened a folder on the desktop (it did in pcmanfm), closed, opened another, closed, opened another
<holstein> voidvector: wow... thats interesting... shoots the file association thing down...
<holstein> Unit193: is that LXDE?
<voidvector> i was trying to figure out if there is a log or something i can read
<holstein> voidvector: you are in 11.10?
<voidvector> but i can't find one
<holstein> voidvector: you can also try making another user accound and see if you can replicate it there
<Unit193> holstein: Lubuntu, but it was Maverick once
<Unit193> voidvector: /var/log or maybe dmesg?
<voidvector> holstein: oh, that's faster than installing a VM, i am gonna try that
<Unit193> mv .config .configgg ;)
<voidvector> yea, i am running 11.10
<voidvector> brb, i am gonna try
<djinn> Greetings, I recently installed Lubuntu and need to know how to invoke wireless networking
<djinn> Is there a command line phrase I can use to invoke it?
<djinn> Hey jalcine, do you know how to get the wireless on Lununtu fired up?
<djinn> Lubuntu
<Unit193> What's wrong? There should be a little icon down at the bottom
<djinn> Unit193, Hey there, I click the icon and it does not give me a wireless option
<djinn> Is there a command line option I can use to force networking to show up?
<Unit193> If it's not showing up, that leads to driver issues, hit up   lspci   in a terminal and use paste.ubuntu.com to show the output
<djinn> The computer in question has no internet connection now. I installed Lubuntu at a friend's place and networking was fine and all--i saw many wireless networks to pick from. When I took it home, the options were gone
<djinn> I am using another computer at a friend's place to ask
<djinn> I should have installed wicd-client
<djinn> But did not
<Unit193> I'd assume you have "Enable Networking" and "Enable Wireless" checked? Wireless AP close enough, and no hardware switch?
<djinn> Bottom left hand corner, do i right or left click the windshield icon?
<Unit193> I would think it's an up and down arrow
<djinn> oops, bottom right hand corner
<Unit193> ps aux|grep nm-app  and tell me if you see it
<djinn> as root
<djinn> ?
<Unit193> Nope
<voidvector> holstein & Unit193: update from 30min ago, the PCManFM problem i described happens in a fresh install of Lubuntu 11.10 with no update installed, but it is fixed in an updated version of Lubuntu
<voidvector> so i am gonna check my own settings
<Unit193> voidvector: Did you happen to see an update of pcmanfm go in?
<voidvector> nevermind, it happens even in an updated version of Lubuntu
<voidvector> but not sure why it didn't happen right after the update
<voidvector> i am not sure if there was an update of PCManFM
<djinn> Unit193, looks like i have no | key on the other computer
<djinn> lovely
<Unit193> Do you have htop?
<djinn> Unit193, i got it working, the key was stuck and the command invoked, what am i looking for?
<Unit193> nm-applet on that list?
<djinn> yes it is!
<Unit193> Didn't you say you didn't see it at the bottom?
<djinn> when i invoke it it says an instance is already running but it could not initialize the dbus manager
<djinn> Unit193, i did not see an option for wireless
<djinn> It does not give me 'wireless options
<djinn> Normally I should see several networks to choose from
<djinn> I did not see the option to "enable wireless" at all
<Unit193> !wifi
<ubot5> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<djinn> Unit193, There is a difference between Ubuntu and Lubuntu
<djinn> They use different wirless clients
<djinn> I just want to get the Lubuntu client to detect wirless signals
<djinn> What do I do to get it detecting signals?
<djinn> iwconfig
<Unit193> The difference is only in UI, note the entire thing
<Unit193> (UI and default programs, but most CLI things should be the same)
<djinn> I don't understand why it worked at my friends place and I took it home and wirless is no longer an option
<djinn> Typical linux
<Unit193> Not really, did you have a hardware switch?
<djinn> No, this is for a desktop
<Unit193> USB?
<djinn> No
<djinn> Wireless card
<Unit193> Can you lspci it?
 * bkm wonders if anyone has experienced busybox using a lot of cpu. not sure why or what to do about it.
<djinn> Unit193, yep, it's ther eis lspci
<phillw> voidvector: I've had to mark it as invalid, as I cannot reproduce it with the steps you outlined. It works fine on my 11.10 system.
<phillw> !bug 917475
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 917475 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) "PCManFM desktop instance fails to launch new instance of PCManFM folder" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/917475
<voidvector> phillw: which iso image are you using?
<phillw> voidvector: Linux piglet 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:28:43 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<phillw> -rw-r--r-- 1 phillw phillw    702853120 2011-11-18 03:36 lubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<voidvector> that's odd, i am using fresh install, and it still doesn't work for me
<phillw> As it is my production machine, I do not do anything 'fun' with it, I have VM's to run trial ppa's etc in.
<phillw> voidvector: the only thing I could suggest is to drop to CLI and force an apt-get update?
<phillw> but, the GUI for update does that. try the GUI one 1st and see if anything changes.
<voidvector> i did a apt-get update before
<voidvector> but i didn't do dist-update
<voidvector> doing that now to see if that changes anything
<phillw> dist-update *should* be safe...ish, be careful if you have any ppa's enabled.
<voidvector> well, the problem occurs on my main Linux box, but i am able to reproduce it in a VM on my windows box
<voidvector> and this is where i am doing the dist-update
<voidvector> oh
<voidvector> i think i just figured out the actual problem
<voidvector> i close the window with Ctrl-W
<voidvector> if i close the window with the X button on the top right, it seems to work
<bkm> despite what people here have stated, aptitude update; aptitude upgrade has a different result than apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade. i know one is supposed to be a wrapper for the other, but that has not been my personal experience
<phillw> bkm: indeed they do.
<phillw> been there, got the tee-shirt!
<Unit193> I never *touch* aptitude
<bkm> phillw: do what, sorry
<phillw> voidvector: yes, I can reproduce that :)
<phillw> go edit the bug & I'll back it up.
<bkm> Unit193: i would like to get apt-get to work. i'm not sure why aptitude works better. (pi88es me off!)
<Unit193> Ctrl+q is an alt
<Unit193> As I've seen it said; Stick to one of them and one only
<phillw> bkm: there are differences between the two of their behaviour. I have come accross it before. It is no point the devs saying they are the same, when as they use different dbases to store things on, they are not. Hence the advisement to only use one of them.
<bkm> phillw: that makes sense. i don't even know where the aptitude db is /etc/aptitude/sources.list {i pray not!!}
<phillw> bkm: it could be a corrupt dbase, sam as can happen with aptitude. Nuke it and get it re-built.
<phillw> no, it not sources!
<bkm> phillw: perhaps you are saying that both use sources.list, but have their own dbs that operate differently?
<phillw> they both use sources.list
<phillw> bkm: sorry for pauses, someone wants to chmod -R 777 a phpBB type application.... I'm still in WTH mode :)
<bkm> phillw: no worries. i appreciate the information.
<bkm> but if anyone has thoughts on what might set busybox off, i would be interested.
<voidvector> phillw: i updated the bug, if you can reopen it. obviously it is a low priority bug given it only affect Ctrl-W people like me :)
<phillw> bkm: to reset apt-get use the thread at http://uug.byu.edu/pipermail/uug-list/2009-October/002919.html take time to read through the thread
<bkm> thx
<phillw> voidvector: confirmed
<phillw> voidvector: it is a 'paper-cut' one of those annoying little bugs, I'm sure pcman will be quite happy to squish it dead :)
<phillw> well, that's me done! I'm off to bed. tc
<punkmexic> ive just installed lubuntu on my laptop but i cant hear sounds how do i fix it
<djinn> punkmexic, perhaps as root type alsamixer
<djinn> punkmexic, ensure all the levels are up and nothing is muted
<punkmexic> how do i add volume icon on taskbar?
<punkmexic> i right click and click add etc but doesnt work
<wxl> punkmexic: what do you mean doesn't work?
<punkmexic> it doesn add the volume icon to taskbar
<wxl> so you right click on the panel and then "add / remove panel items"
<punkmexic> yes
<wxl> click "panel applets" tab
<punkmexic> yes
<wxl> click "add" button
<punkmexic> yes
<wxl> click "volume control"
<wxl> click "add" button
<wxl> click "close" button
<wxl> and nothing?
<punkmexic> yes i have 3 volume controls on panel preferences but they arent disiplayed on taskbar
<wxl> k
<wxl> so let's do something for grins
<wxl> alt-f2 to get a "run" prompt and do type "openbox --restart"
<wxl> do it again, this time "lxpanelctl restart"
<wxl> see if that fixes anything. if not then we know it's not the window manager/panel
<wxl> if that does nothing open up lxterminal and type "aplay -l" -- you should get some output indicating you have a playback device or two
<wxl> if not, that's either a driver or a hardware problem
<wxl> if that's good then type "alsamixer"
<wxl> if you know you have multiple devices check to see that "card" lists the right one, if not select via f6
<punkmexic> http://pastebin.com/xVhyuuCG
<wxl> i have this sneaking suspicion it's the 2nd card you want. do you have an hdmi out on the computer?
<punkmexic> yes
<punkmexic> hdmi out
<punkmexic> but i dont have anything connected or cable for it
<wxl> yeah so the card you want in alsamixer is HDA ATI SB
<wxl> fix it with f6 if needed
<punkmexic> but is not saved
<punkmexic> i always select hda ati
<wxl> so you mean you have to select it every time?
<wxl> the "default" if you will is not the right card?
<punkmexic> yes
<wxl> there's your problem
<punkmexic> everytime i enter to alsamixer
<wxl> one sec
<wxl> just to be sure, in lxterminal:
<wxl> lspci -v | grep -A7 -i "audio"
<punkmexic> http://pastebin.com/Av5MhHLx
<wxl> driver seems good
<wxl> what computer you have?
<punkmexic> asus
<punkmexic> looks like its working with pulseaudio and not alsamixer
<punkmexic> maybe thats the problem
<wxl> well
<wxl> yeah
<punkmexic> that the volume indicator is for alsa and not for pulse
<wxl> that's where things get funky with ubuntu's audio
<wxl> pulseaudio is THE audio server with an alsa plugin
<punkmexic> what can we do to solve this
<wxl> working on it
<wxl> give me /etc/modprobe/alsa-base.conf
<punkmexic> bash: /etc/modprobe/alsa-base.conf: No such file or directory
<wxl> sorry modprobe.d
<punkmexic> bash: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf: Permission denied
<punkmexic> i also used sudo and says command not found
<wxl> uh
<wxl> wtf
<wxl> are you trying to pastebin it or what?
<wxl> i can more it without elevated privs
<punkmexic> ill try to avoid pasting sorry
<bioterror> sudo less /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<punkmexic> are u thinking?
<wxl> ok i found the solution
<punkmexic> http://pastebin.com/3Hw4yLux
<punkmexic> if you found the solution i have another problem :P
<wxl> no nevermind i didn't
<punkmexic> ok
<wxl> now i'm getting my card confused with yours :D
<punkmexic> :P
<punkmexic> help us bioterror
<punkmexic> :)
<wxl> that's not the whole file is it?
<punkmexic> i dont know i just was be able to copy that
<bioterror> what seems to be the problem?
<bioterror> if I may ask
<bioterror> no sound?
<punkmexic> i cant add the volume icon to taskbar in lubuntu
<punkmexic> i have sound now
<wxl> it seems his main audio device is the 2nd
<punkmexic> but default was no sound
<punkmexic> should i reboot?
<wxl> so the sound is trying to go to hdmi out :(
<punkmexic> ...
<punkmexic> my computer is 64bit
<punkmexic> and i installed 32
<punkmexic> but i have read that theres no problem doing that
<wxl> have you updated all your packages?
<punkmexic> all of em
<wxl> harumph
<wxl> i see people having trouble with that card here and there but there are extremely inconclusive solutions
<wxl> and problems too for that matter
<wxl> i'm a bit at a loss
<punkmexic> illl reboot to sseee what happens
<punkmexic> brb
<punkmexic> now i dont have sound
<punkmexic> should i install some alsa programs
<punkmexic> installing asoundconf-gtk
<punkmexic> when i hit on mouse motion and put it to 100 it doesnt save that
<punkmexic> hi
<Ginks> anyone know how to get the archiver in lubuntu to extract to a directory of the archives name?
<Ginks> all I can get it to do is spill all the files to the current directory
<Ginks> then I have to try and clean up the mess
<bioterror> someone made a worse package :(
<bioterror> I mostly make a temp folder where I extract packages
<Ginks> yah, guess that would work
<Ginks> I actually right click and goto "Extract to"
<Ginks> then I create a new folder
<Ginks> but I liked the convince of just extracting to a directory
<bioterror> you can never be too sure if someone else made that compressed package ,)
<Ginks> anyone had any experience with system76 machines?
<Ascavasaion> If I have a harddisk with no installation on it but it has data... and I want to install Lubuntu onto it.  How do I do that without losing the data?
<Unit193> Is it in /home/user?
<Unit193> Would be better to just back it off onto another drive in case it dosen't go well
<Ascavasaion> No, it used to be my secondary hard disk in a Lubuntu machine, but then the first hard disk with Lubuntu on it died and I was hoping to use the secondary one as the primary one now.
<bioterror> use gparted
<bioterror> and resize that partition
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: Will it not destroy the data on the partition?
<h4ckm3th32nd> you may be able to resize without damaging anything
<Ascavasaion> Hmm... so best for me to move it into another computer... but as always my other machines are Windows and cannot read that partition :(
<bioterror> use lubuntu live media and connect to windows computer with samba
<bioterror> and move over network then
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: Oh, lubuntu is a live CD?  I forgot that one.
<bioterror> all the desktop versions of *buntus are
 * Ascavasaion grins... now to find the CD hehehe
<IdanSuper> Hey :) I need help.. someone can help me to set up my internet card D-link DWL-650+? Through ACX100?
<IdanSuper> I get confused...
<IdanSuper> Ohh. I'll back later..
<IdanSuper> Hello everybody.. I need help to set up my network adapter.. it's D-link dwl-650+...... thanks for help! I don't understand the manual to set it up on acx100 project
<IdanSuper> Hello everybody.. I need help to set up my network adapter.. it's D-link dwl-650+...... thanks for help! I don't understand the manual to set it up on acx100 project
<IdanSuper> please someone can help me?
<AmberJ> IdanSuper, Unfortunately, I'm of no help in this matter. Just hang on in this channel till someone who can help gets back to you :)
<IAmNotThatGuy> IdanSuper: Is your machine up-to-date?
<IdanSuper> yes
<IdanSuper> run lubuntu 11.10
<IAmNotThatGuy> I think you need module-assistant. I am not sure about it. I just remember doing something like running following commands will help.  try running the following
<IAmNotThatGuy> 1) sudo apt-get install module-assistant build-essentail
<IAmNotThatGuy> Did you get the driver from sourceforge?
<IdanSuper> okk
<IdanSuper> and Yes..
<IdanSuper> i don't know how to install the firmware
<IdanSuper> E: Unable to locate package build-essentail
<IAmNotThatGuy> I am not sure whether I got the right link. Just try reading http://helloubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/04/install-d-link-dwl-650-on-debian-40.html and tell me whether you have gone trough the steps before
<IdanSuper> Okk Hope it works!!
<IdanSuper> I need it connect to my computer during the installation?
<IAmNotThatGuy> Aye
<IdanSuper> and one more thing
<IdanSuper> I don't have any file in that folder
<IdanSuper>  /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<IdanSuper> what Can I do.. I can't continue with the process..
<IAmNotThatGuy> IdanSuper: you dont have /etc/apt/sources.list ?? (no .d)
<IdanSuper> hoo
<IdanSuper> I found it
<IdanSuper> thank you very much again
<IdanSuper> and I found one more thing on this process
<IdanSuper> the firmware link doesn't work
<IdanSuper> on the prepare the firmware
<IAmNotThatGuy> IdanSuper: Get the firmware from sourceforge. Sorry for the late responses. I am held by some other works too
<IdanSuper> okk..
<IdanSuper> I don't have the url that I need to add to that file
<IdanSuper> so I try to edit it and I don't have a permission..
<IAmNotThatGuy> sudo ?
<IdanSuper> why sudo will help me?
<IdanSuper> I'm using leafpad
<IdanSuper> not lxterminal.. its like notepad.. and it say that I need permission to save my modified file with the line that I need..
<IAmNotThatGuy> you can set the permission by running the following to get the write permission: sudo chmod +w "file name with path"
<IdanSuper> can't open file to write
<IdanSuper> after run that command
<phillw> IdanSuper: if you need to edit the sources.list, first do a sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.JIC so you have a backup, then issue gksudo leafpad /etc/apt/sources.list so that you can save your edit.
<IdanSuper> W: GPG error: http://ftp.debian.org unstable InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY AED4B06F473041FA
<IdanSuper> so I can't download that:apt-get install wireless-tools module-assistant acx100-source
<phillw> IdanSuper: give me a mo & I'll get you the link...
<IdanSuper> ohh?
<IdanSuper> what is mo?
<IAmNotThatGuy> he was supposed to say min*
<IAmNotThatGuy> http://wiki.debian.org/SecureApt
<phillw> IdanSuper: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/KeyServerInformation
<IAmNotThatGuy> phillw: searching for this? ^
<phillw> IAmNotThatGuy: nope, i was searching for how to add a key :P
 * IAmNotThatGuy prefers debian first ;P
<IAmNotThatGuy> phillw: the link I gave has all ;P
 * phillw prefers instructions we know work with lubuntu :P
<IAmNotThatGuy> hehe
<IdanSuper> okey.. I don't understand how phillw link can help me?
<IAmNotThatGuy> you have to add a key first and that is your issue
<phillw> IdanSuper: use it to add the key AED4B06F473041FA
<phillw> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver pgp.mit.edu  --recv-keys AED4B06F473041FA
<phillw> IdanSuper:  ^^
<IdanSuper> thank you!
<IdanSuper>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         ┌────────────────┤ module-assistant, error message ├─────────────────┐           │                            
<IdanSuper> Ignoring this package. Maybe you need to add something to                      │ sources.list, maybe the contrib and non-free archives
<IdanSuper> many trubles :(
<Ken8521> running 11.10, i've got a realtek 8188ce wireless device, it works out of the box, but it is extremely slow (it maxes out around 100k)  functions fine under windows... not even sure where to start in looking at this.
<pmatulis> do we really need the zeitgeist stuff on lubuntu?
<venik212> Tried to install NVIDIA 290.10, but was told to turn off the X server.  How do I do that?  Init 3 and cntrl-alt-F1 did not work
<venik212> lubuntu 64
<venik212> 11.10
<venik212> how do I kill the X server in Lubuntu?
<smile> venik212: start a terminal and run sudo lxtask :)
<smile> view => show root tasks
<venik212> what does that do?
<smile> kill xorg process :)
<smile> venik212: it starts the task manager of lubuntu :)
<smile> right click on xorg => force close (or something similar - i'm using the Dutch version )
<venik212> I think I need to be in a non-gui (command line) mode
<venik212> I'll try that
<smile> venik212: you can start a terminal with ctrl + alt + t :)
<bkm> that is interesting! didn't know it existed.
<smile> venik212: you understand? :)
<smile> bkm: you mean lxtask? :)
<bkm> yeah
<smile> :D
<bkm> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module" <- i get that all the time. does not seem to hurt anything
<smile> bkm: not a problem :)
<smile> Just that you started a Qt program :)
<smile> (looks uglier)
<smile> :p
<bkm> 13107 bkm       20   0 14264 1240 1240 R 83.2  0.2   1150:23 openbox <- this has been going for quite a while. not sure what is causing it to take over my meagre resources. it DOES seem to hurt something
<smile> I think venik killed his Xorg server ;)
<smile> try to install a package for the canberra problem: sudo apt-get install libcanberra-gtk-module
<smile> i've done it too ;)
<bkm> smile: that sounds familiar...
<smile> :)
<bkm> smile: interesting. it's installing. i wonder if i typoed or something. why would not some dependency have installed that for me?
<smile> bkm: because they didn't think about running a Qt program maybe :)
<bkm> i see it a lot. i would think at some point there would be a dependency!
<bkm> how about the openbox runaway. i'm not really sure where openbox fits in the stack (or pile, or scheme)
<smile> bkm: yeah, strange ;)
<smile> i don't know how to fix the openbox issue :)
<bkm> i think i just pkilled open box and nothing bad or good happened. seemed kind of extreme!
<smile> :o
<smile> crazy. :p
<bkm> i have this bad feeling that a reboot will fix it, but i would like to avoid that if possible
<wxl> smile: what's your issue again?
<bkm> openbox started using 80-90% of my meagre, modest cpu
<smile> wxl: QGtkStyle is not working properly :p
<smile> :p
<wxl> hm
<wxl> qt = poo
<wxl> ;)
<wxl> sorry, that's my unhelpful comment
<smile> wxl: Qt WARNING: QGtkStyle was unable to detect the current GTK+ theme.
<bkm> are openbox and qt related at all?
<smile> :p
<wxl> no
<smile> gtk-qt-engine isn't part of Ubuntu repos? :p
<venik212> killing xorg from lxtask freezes the machine (not surprising)-- cannot use keyboard, etc.
<smile> venik212: so? :) What did you expect to happen? :p
<venik212> so to install NVIDIA driver I must kill the X server, but then I can do nothing
<venik212> self defeating... ;-(
<venik212> the Nvidia people must not want us to install their driver
<venik212> although I did do it under Ubuntu, where sudo service lightdm stop did work
<smile> yeah. Tried Nouveau driver? :p
<venik212> but it does not work in lubuntu, of course
<smile> oh :s
<smile> I have a problem too
<smile> Cannot find gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<smile> :s
<bkm> smile: indeed, the canberra message is gone. i wonder wth i tried to install last time!
<smile> bkm :)
<smile> bkm: you did sudo apt-get install libcanberra-gtk-module
<smile> :)
<bkm> not last time; the penultimate time
<smile> huh? :p
<bkm> the last OMEGA time, installed libcanberra-gtk-module; the OMEGA-1, OMEGA-2, etc. times, i installed things that did not help or did not work.
<wxl> need some help helping someone: trying to get jackd2 installed on 11.10 64 bit. unlike in my experience (x86) a blue screen pops up confirming real time scheduling. he never sees that. is there a way we can make it manual?
<wxl> you've seen those blue configuration screens, right?
<wxl> i'm happy to dig through source files to figure out what it's actually supposed to do if i kind of know where to look
<winbittin> Hello i bought an 2.5"/3.5" SATA Dock today and almost done sorting through 600GB old SATA disks :p
<punkmexic> hi my mouse preferences are not saved can someone help?
#lubuntu 2012-01-18
<GTRsdk> hi
<GTRsdk> what is the package name of the sound applet in the lxde bar?
<GTRsdk> it allows people ot change the volume
<GTRsdk> I found out how to add it
<bkm> i guess it's called Volume Control? it would be interesting to know where that lives and what it is really called
<GTRsdk> I think it might be in normal lxde
<GTRsdk> I just right clicked on lxpanel and clicked on add/remove panel items then clicked on add then added Volume Control
<Kaleidoscope> Hello, I'm haveing a problem
<Kaleidoscope> In PCManFM, I can right click and use wine to open programs, But if I try to right click and select q4wine to open programs, Nothing happens
<Ascavasaion> Hello there.  I have a very old machine.  It has suddenly taken to just restarting.  From being cold I switch it on, go into CMOS and within 30 or so seconds it just reboots.  And it continues to do this all the time.  Any ideas or pointers?
<micahg> check RAM, motherboard, power supply
<Unit193> Dust, and overheating on the CPU
<IAmNotThatGuy> I believe that you will get an error that the machine got over heated and restarted. Even two beep sounds will come. It happens to me once a day ;D
<IAmNotThatGuy> Checking RAM will be my first ofption as suggested by micahg. However, I will go for a live USB first as there is a possibility that the HDD is not working in the right way
<Ascavasaion> Thank you guys.
<Unit193> Could also check ##hardware I'd think, but I've never been there
<k4m1k4z3> hi
<pmatulis> hi
<smile4ever> http://i44.tinypic.com/11l4par.png
<smile4ever> Only 85 MB's of RAM :)
<venik212> I use Lubuntu, and wanted to run a sh script, but sh is not available...
<venik212> so the question is: how do I execute my script?  I tried sh scriptname.sh and bash scriptname.sh, but neither worked
<venik212> I made it executable, and clicked on it, but that also failed
<Myrtti> so what do you actually get when you open up a terminal?
<smile4ever> How do I theme my LXDE menu? :)
<bkm> venik212: if you type `which sh` (no quotes), what is the result?
<downbeam> i cant get bluetooth to work
<downbeam> any one here?
<downbeam> ?
<bkm> someone must be here! i would suggest stating what you have tried and what happens. someone knowledgable should look at their screen at some point!
<downbeam> when i search for a device on bluetooth it can't find my phone?
<Myrtti> can it find any other devices?
<Myrtti> downbeam: ^
<downbeam> no nothing comes up
<Myrtti> are you sure that the Bluetooth is turned on and the device works?
<downbeam> and i know i have a bluetooth adapter because i ran it in windows when i had it
<downbeam> how do i turn on the bluetooth adapter?
<AlanBell> is your phone in visible mode?
<bioterror> !bluetooth
<ubot5> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<downbeam> can any one help me with my problem?
<downbeam> my problem is up^
<downbeam> HELP
<bioterror> downbeam, did you read that wiki page?
<Myrtti> downbeam: it would help if you'd answer
<downbeam> no i didnt read the wiki page do you have a link?
<AlanBell> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<bioterror> !bluetooth | downbeam
<ubot5> downbeam: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<AlanBell> downbeam: are you running lubuntu? how far did you get before you got stuck? what troubleshooting have you done so far? is your phone in visible mode?
<downbeam> my phone is in visible mode
<downbeam> i've tried to apt-get bluez and all that
<bioterror> can we get some error messages then?
<downbeam> no it just doesnt work like it cant find the adapter
<downbeam> and i have used bluetooth in windows before
<AlanBell> ok, so do you see the adapter with lsusb?
<downbeam> ya it says linux foundation 2.0, 2.0, 1.1, 1.1, 1.1, 1.1
<downbeam> ?
<bioterror> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 413c:8103 Dell Computer Corp. Wireless 350 Bluetooth
<bioterror> I get something like that
<downbeam> how do i get that?
<bioterror> with command: lsusb
<downbeam> i mean bluetooth has to work becuase i've used it before on this computer
<bioterror> sure, but Windows is not Linux
<AlanBell> it doesn't have to work with Ubuntu
<AlanBell> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode) is my one
<downbeam> so am i fucked?
<AlanBell> !language
<ubot5> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<downbeam> sorry
<AlanBell> what kind of bluetooth adapter do you think you have?
<AlanBell> is it a USB dongle thing?
<bioterror> is it a usb dongle?
<downbeam> i acctually have no idea
<downbeam> no it's acctually in my computer
<bioterror> if not, can you provide us your laptops manufacturer and model
<bioterror> could help us a little bit
<downbeam> ya it's a toshiba satelite l305d
<AlanBell> that doesn't have bluetooth
<downbeam> are you sure how do you know?
<AlanBell> http://www.toshibadirect.com/td/b2c/retail-product.jsp?poid=433213&tab=specs
<AlanBell> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834114503
<downbeam> thanks
<Myrtti> so what info did lsusb print out?
<Myrtti> or did it?
<AlanBell> "the only reason I didn't give it five stars is because it doesn't have bluetooth" was one of the review comments there
<bioterror> and toshiba says no antenna ;)
<downbeam> no its not that kind
<downbeam> alan
<pangolin> what king is it?
<pangolin> kind*
<downbeam> l305d-s5974
<bioterror> http://www.toshibadirect.com/td/b2c/retail-product.jsp?poid=452488
<bioterror> No Bluetooth (No Antenna)
<downbeam> i c no antenna
<downbeam> um how do i just update a driver?
<AlanBell> downbeam: I suspect if you get yourself a USB bluetooth adapter (cost less than 5 of most major currency units) it will just work
<downbeam> cool thank you
<downbeam> um how do i just update a driver?
<bioterror> which driver?
<AmberJ> Hello
<AmberJ> 'catfish' (to search files) is nice. But, is there a lightweight program that runs in background and keeps an index of all files/dirs on filesystem for quick searching?
<smile4ever> doei :)
<AlanBell> !info slocate
<ubot5> Package slocate does not exist in oneiric
<AlanBell> !info mlocate
<ubot5> mlocate (source: mlocate): quickly find files on the filesystem based on their name. In component main, is standard. Version 0.23.1-1ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 49 kB, installed size 216 kB
<AmberJ> Thanks AlanBell :)
<AmberJ> Also, has anyone used Ubuntu One on Lubuntu 11.10? I hope it just works...
<AmberJ> I guess I need to install ubuntuone-installer (?)
<AmberJ> oops, got disconnected. Can anyone please copy/paste channel log if anyone answered my question related to Ubuntu One?
<AmberJ> It'll take some time before #lubuntu "recent" logs appear on http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ :(
<holstein> AmberJ: nah... nothing.. the webinterface will work of course
<holstein> i would just try it
<AmberJ> Right, thanks holstein :)
<holstein> i would expect it to be similar to http://askubuntu.com/questions/82978/how-can-i-run-ubuntu-one-on-xubuntu
<AmberJ> yes...this one also seems useful: http://askubuntu.com/questions/36117/ubuntu-one-on-lubuntu
<pmatulis> for the clock in the panel, how to get MM:HH:SS ?  now i only get HH:MM and the clock format shows: %R
<bioterror> pmatulis, http://pubs.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/007908799/xsh/strftime.html
<pmatulis> bioterror++
<pmatulis> (thanks)
<bioterror> you're welcome
<jmarsden|work> bioterror: man strftime works too :)
<phillw> pmatulis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/CustomizingTheClock
<benoliver999> I can't get some USB speakers to work.
<pmatulis> phillw: nice
<benoliver999> I've switched to them in Alsamixer
<benoliver999> They just come up as PCM
<benoliver999> Bizarrely, the buttons on them (mute, vol up, vol down) affect the laptop speakers.
<bkm> rebooting made openbox not consume 80-90% of the cpu. i wonder what i could have done to find what was driving it so hard
<bioterror> fir example look into top
<bioterror> oh sorry
<bioterror> it doesnt solve the problem why openbox took 80-90% of CPU
<bioterror> actually rather hard to findout why certain application might want to take so much CPU at the current time
<phillw> bug 918401
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 918401 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Crash when installing Lubuntu" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/918401
<thor_> Hey can i make a wish in here for lubuntu 12.04?
<wxl> thor_: i guess can and should are two different questions
<wxl> i'd probably recommend a post to the mailing list or a bug report (point out it's a feature request)
<phillw> thor_: I'd suggest using the mailing list... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ContactUs
<thor_> Its about lxinput it should be replace with mintinput 2.0 https://launchpad.net/~kendalltweaver/+archive/peppermint/+sourcepub/2149247/+listing-archive-extra
<thor_> wxl and phillw, thanks
<Cynic411> hi
<Cynic411> any1 here?
<bioterror> about 60 persons if we drop bot off
<Cynic411> ah there is life :)
<bioterror> less or more
<bioterror> how can we help you?
<Cynic411> see what you did there. you been using lubuntu long?
<bioterror> long enough
<Cynic411> cool. if it wouldn't be too much trouble, could I ask a question? Excluding the previous one, naturally.
<bioterror> !ask | Cynic411
<ubot5> Cynic411: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Cynic411> ah cool, like having your own teacher. !ask does the current lubuntu version utilise my dual core processor?
<bioterror> yes it will utilize
<bioterror> if you say in terminal: uname -a
<Cynic411> so no tweaking?
<bioterror> it will have three letters SMP
<bioterror> Symmetric Multi Processing
<bioterror> if you open terminal and type: top
<bioterror> and then press number 1 button, you will see processors and the usage of the current ones
<Cynic411> thats really cool :D
<Cynic411> thanks for that :) i'm trying to milk out a little more out of my computer to run PCSX2 emulator. Guess I should just get a new PC
<bioterror> anything else in mind?
<Cynic411> no but thank you :) you've been really helpful :)
<Cynic411> have a good evening :)
<pcroque> Thinking of getting a second monitor. Is Lubuntu (11.10) suitable for dual monitor setups or should I be thinking about another distro?
<bioterror> same drivers and same applications on every distro
<pcroque> I had heard something about lxpanel not playing nice with dual monitor setups.
<bioterror> is there someone to confirm this?-)
<pcroque> Well...I can bring the TV into the office, and hook it up as a second monitor and see how it works.
<pcroque> I really want to stick with Lubuntu.
<AmberJ> Let me hijack your question, pcroque :D Can I simply add another VGA card (on a PCI slot) for a dual monitor setup?
<bioterror> yes
<AmberJ> I mean my motherboard has a VGA slot for my current/primary monitor. And if I another VGA video card (on a PCI slot), will that help me to do a dual monitor setup?
<Unit193> yes
<Unit193> If you don't like the panel, try another one
<AmberJ> My local computer salesman (stupid!) said that I need a graphics card (or, AGP?) to do a dual video monitor setup
<bioterror> ofcourse he said
<bioterror> his job is to sell stuff to you
<AmberJ> lol yea...true
<AmberJ> Thanks bioterror :)
<AmberJ> Can you link me to a "setup dual monitor on lubuntu/linux" webpage?
<bioterror> you should have monitor setup -thingie on your menu
<bioterror> *in your menu :D
 * AmberJ hopes that 1 LCD & 1 CRT will be more productive
<AmberJ> Found it, thanks bioterror again
<AmberJ> That too when native resolution for both monitors is very different
<bioterror> if that doesnt help, then some xrand commands might do the trick
<AmberJ> LCD is 1600x900....while CRT is 1024x768, iirc.
<AmberJ> noted, 'xrand'
<bioterror> xrandr
<bioterror> someone eats letters from my sentences
<AmberJ> your fingers :P
<AmberJ> bioterror, Will I be able to use 1 VGA out on motherboard and 1 VGA out on VGA card (on PCI)?
<AmberJ> Or, do I need a VGA card with two VGA out ?
<AmberJ> I'm asking this because of this text snippet (source: wikipedia): http://pastebin.com/zRygQMxK
<bioterror> you can use combinations
<AmberJ> ok
<AmberJ> Does anyone has recommendation for small and quick image editor?
<AmberJ> GIMP takes time to load (plus, it is a bit confusing).
<bioterror> GIMP is best what you can get
<bioterror> on windows they have paint.net
<AmberJ> I mostly need to cut/paste/annotate/draw_basic_figures functionality
<Unit193> bioterror: Seen arandr?
<pcroque> So, I'm trying a dual monitor setup now (Lubuntu 11.10, latest nvidia driver, xinerama). Works well, but lxpanel just makes one long panel across both screens. Any ideas on how to fix?
<pcroque> tint2 seems to recognize the dual setup and make 2 panels, but I like lxpanel.
#lubuntu 2012-01-19
<MangoBoy> Hi. Hope you all well. I have a question.. I would like to launch my mobile broadband connection to Telefinland by a command or in a script instead of by mouse in the networkmanager. can someone tell me how?
<MangoBoy> Hi. Hope you all well. I have a question.. I would like to launch my mobile broadband connection to Telefinland automaticaly when ever its pressent. It is set up so in networkmanager but it doesn't work. Maby because its "mobile broadband" and uses a usb modem?? Anyway Is there a fix or is there a comand i could use to launch it from promt or put in a script.
<MangoBoy> It would be awesome if  you in such a case could tell me how to make the script run automatcaly when ever the dongel were pressent.  Can someone tell me how?
<veryoldkid> hi
<veryoldkid> is Debian Squeeze LXDE faster then lubuntu?
<Guest15160> hello all, simple question i hope ..
<Guest15160> i have a black panel at the bottom as lubuntu simple.png, but when open an application its appear white inside the black panel; how can make it trasparent
<rabc> just installed latest lubuntu is there any way to update drivers for usb devices usb 2.0 hard drive caddy not showing up
<smile4ever> rabc: try to upgrade every package on your system :)
<rabc> thx smile4ever i only just reinstalled the yesterday so should be upgraded
<rabc> it show the usb usb 1-3: new high speed USB device number 10 using ehci_hcd
<rabc> <rabc> [ 2248.739851] scsi8 : usb-storage 1-3:1.0
<rabc> when run dmesg
<rabc> and outputs and "sb 1-3: USB disconnect, device number 10" when swithed off
<rabc> but still no show in file browser
<smile4ever> and it's recognised? :p
<rabc> no thx
<rabc> drive spins in caddy also
<rabc> brand new drive and caddy
<AmberJ> How can I play .rm/.ram (real media) files on Lubuntu?
<wxl> AmberJ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/StreamingVideo
<wxl> tho i'm not sure this has been tested on lubuntu
<AmberJ> Right, let me test it. I'll get back to you with results :)
<wxl> AmberJ: there's also http://packages.medibuntu.org/oneiric/w32codecs.html
<wxl> or s/32/64/ if that's relevant to you
<wxl> i will warn you though medibuntu != ubuntu
<wxl> those are not in the repos due to licensing issues
<AmberJ> license? err, what's that? :D
<AmberJ> ;)
<AmberJ> wxl, enabled medibuntu repos, installed w32codecs/mplayer....
<AmberJ> .rm files play fine on Lubuntu 11.10 on mplayer and gnome-mplayer
<AmberJ> But .rm won't work on vlc
<wxl> AmberJ: if i grok this http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=332&start=30&st=0&sk=t&sd=a correctly then vlc uses its own codecs and you can't get it to look for codecs already on your machine
<wxl> err they have "partial" support whatever that might mean http://www.videolan.org/vlc/features.html
<AmberJ> got dc :(
<AmberJ> wxl, you got my three posts to this channel before I got dc?
<AmberJ> One interesting thing... gnome-mplayer can play .rm files inside browser with no medibuntu/w32codecs/whatever
<wxl> AmberJ: no idea what you mean by dc
<AmberJ> dc = disconnected
<wxl> i said:
<wxl> AmberJ: if i grok this http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=332&start=30&st=0&sk=t&sd=a correctly then vlc uses its own codecs and you can't get it to look for codecs already on your machine
<wxl> err they have "partial" support whatever that might mean http://www.videolan.org/vlc/features.html
<wxl> there's too much noise if i pay attention to joins parts quits modes and nicks so i turn them off
<pAt_> hi, how can I disable the touchpad while typing on the keyboard in Lubuntu?
<wxl> see?????? that's why i posted that one to the mailing list (i did, didn't i? now someone tell me the definitive answer!)
<AmberJ> wxl, Well, I can live with mplayer playing my .rm file .... Thanks a lot :)
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<wxl> pAt_: do me a favor and test if this works (it requires a restart) http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11358701&postcount=7
<wxl> i need you to let me know if it does or not cuz i've been dying to add an absolute solution to the wiki
<wxl> i also find this other solution that seems to add vertical/horizontal scrolling too -- i don't have the latter so i need to test that out as well http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=119
<kosaidpo> wxl: normaly where does firmware store their config ?? in files ??
<wxl> what firmware?
<wxl> kosaidpo: ^
<kosaidpo> wxl: any for ex of a router or mobile ?
<AmberJ> afaik, there's not standard for that
<wxl> sheesh well #1 that's not a lubuntu question
<pAt_> ok thx wxl, I will test it
<kosaidpo> guys might be sotred in a variable in the source code ?? or its a bad idea ?
<wxl> kosaidpo: what on earth are you doing???!
<AmberJ> I guess he is multi-tasking :D
<kosaidpo> wxl: i just wanna kno ?? if some router may store they config or password GUI in  source code variables ??
<wxl> kosaidpo: then go ask the manufacturer of the device
<kosaidpo> wxl: ok ;]
<pAt_> wxl, that didn't work. It even ended up with no working tap on the touchpad anymore
<wxl> pAt_: oh i got confused
<wxl> i thought that's what you wanted!
<wxl> so, good, it worked :D
<pAt_> I want to disable the whole touchpad while typing on the keyboard
<pAt_> after stopping typing, the touchpad should work again after about 1 second wxl
<wxl> pAt_: one second
<wxl> pAt_: so you want no mouse movement while typing?
<wxl> as well as tap to click?
<pAt_> no touchpad yes and no tap
<wxl> ok i think based on the fact that http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11358701&postcount=7 worked, then we have a solution!
<wxl> so i'll tell you more than you want to know
<wxl> turns out synclient has a bunch of options http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1733324&postcount=6
<wxl> so you want -i <something> -- since -i 2 is default i'd leave this out unless you want to explicitly state it for your own sanity
<wxl> you DO NOT want -t because you want the whole touchpad disabled
<wxl> you DO WANT -k because this will allow you to ctrl-click or something similar. you may want to get rid of this but i know i wouldn't
<wxl> and you may want -K for same reasons as above-- would allow for like ctrl-H-click or something ridiculous like that :D
<wxl> so change "@synclient MaxTapTime=0" to "@synclient -i 2 -k" and you should be goood
<wxl> let me know
<pAt_> ok, I give it a try :)
<pAt_> wxl, synclient didn't work, but syndaemon did the trick. I use now syndaemon -k -i 1 -d
<pAt__> Thanks wxl for your efforts
<wxl> pAt__: np, thx for testing that for me
<pAt__> yw :)
#lubuntu 2012-01-20
<shepherd> hi. how do I use vesa instead of nouveau? nouveau is being used by default, and X wont start up "AddScreen/ScreenInit failed for driver 0", this is a dell inspiron 8109
<Unit193> Should be as a boot option https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<morri> hallloooo
<morri> how do I get the desktop image to change again via terminal?
<Unit193> morri: pcmanfm --help
<morri> pcmanfm --desktop-pref just putting it i to remember lol
<ActionParsnip> hi guys, when I press ALT+F2 does the run dialogue not get the focus for anyone?
<bioterror> it annoys me too
<bioterror> my solution was to install gmrun and configure alt+f2 to execute gmrun
<ActionParsnip> was thinking that
<ActionParsnip> os there a bug reported?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> if I remember right :D
<ActionParsnip> found this https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=992240
<ActionParsnip> double press works :)
<ActionParsnip> fixed via #9 here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-default-settings/+bug/889414
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 889414 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Run dialog opens up in the background" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<saleem> hi , if i wanna enable this ppa https://launchpad.net/~gilir/+archive/lubuntu should i remove the stable one i.e https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa  ?
<wxl> saleem: since gilir will have bleeding edge stuff and the version numbers will be higher not necessarily
<wxl> say you've got 3 repos that all have package x
<wxl> apt-get update will update the highest version number across all three repos
<wxl> make sense?
<saleem> should should i keep the stable there ? im sort of confused tbh
<wxl> if you're, say, trying to get the latest lightdm-gtk-greeter on precise, you could always add gilir's, update, install the package, and then remove the repo
<wxl> that would keep you from getting other updates that maybe you didn't want
<saleem> right
<wxl> but you can leave lubuntu-desktop and it won't hurt anything
<wxl> they won't confuse one another
<wxl> so to be more explicit:
<wxl> repo 1 has package x version 1
<saleem> that sounds much safer
<wxl> repo 2 has package x version 2
<wxl> repo 3 has package x version 5
<wxl> if you apt-get update or install package x with all those repos installed, it will install version 5
<Unit193> Well, either way you'll still be using testing software
<wxl> well kind of
<wxl> gilir's is about as bleeding edge as it gets
<wxl> the dev staging ppa is a little less bleeding edge
 * gilir will not recommend his PPA, unless you know what you realy do ...
<saleem> out of all ubuntu derivatives i like lubuntu , it does everything which ubuntu / unity could do for me
<wxl> i certainly wouldn't install it ;)
<gilir> there is a big warning on the PPA page for a reason
<saleem> yes i read that warning about being unstable packages on it gilir
<wxl> if i were you i'd just wait
<wxl> which reminds me. when *IS* lightdm-gtk-greeter giong to be in dev staging gilir ?
<wxl> i know we're all impatient and all but… :)
<gilir> wxl, I just fixed it and pushed it, it should be ok shortly (I hope ...)
<saleem> lubuntu control center doesnt come anymore on latest version?
<saleem> cant find it on synaptic
<eaburns> Hi
<eaburns> Has anyone tried using rhythmbox on lubuntu?
<eaburns> I installed it from apt-get and it mostly seems to work, however, it segfaults whenever I try to play music
<saleem> weird, i have desktop ppa enabled but still cant find lubuntu-control-center
<saleem> :(
<saleem> lot of people complained they cant find the lubuntu-control-center
<saleem> howcome if the desktop ppa is enabled why wont it show on synaptic?
<downbeam_> hello
<downbeam_> !!!
<MrChrisDruif> downbeam_; 'lo
#lubuntu 2012-01-21
<benoliver999> I've been poking around for a while now, and I just can't get this set of USB speakers working, no matter what I try.
<benoliver999> I've tried pulse audio.
<benoliver999> Alsamixer
<benoliver999> Some other stuff
<benoliver999> Nothing wants to swtich to them.
<benoliver999> Bizarrely, the buttons on the speakers (mute/vol up/vol down), work perfectly... on the built in laptop speakers!
<benoliver999> So right now I have a very large USB volume controller.
<benoliver999> I've googled the thing to death, and I'm getting no luck. Maybe it's just a driver thing. Not tried them in Ubuntu yet.
<beparas> Hi, I want to give my user to admin privileges for some command, how to give that
<Wulong> chmod +s /bin/command
<beparas> I did chmod +s /bin/mount
<beparas> and run "mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb" command it gives me error
<beparas> mount: only root can do that
<beparas> sdb1 is my Pendrive
<Wulong> You know that Lbuntu autodetects and mounts these devices?
<Wulong> It should atleast.
<Wulong> If you ever want a regular user to use mount you will have to write this in /etc/fstab
<beparas> I know that Lubuntu autodetevts the Pendrive, I took it as a example,
<beparas> I want to run some admin command in my program, e.g. reboot, mount
<beparas> I did some changes in /etc/sudoers file, but it not working,
<Myrtti> why not just use sudo?
<Wulong> beparas: ah, yes, sudoers is the way to go. Remember to use visudo.
<beparas> I will ask me for passwd,  It is not comfortable for me to enter password everytime, as my programme is continously running
<Myrtti> it asks it only every fifteen minutes or so, and you can get a root terminal if you *really* *really* want it anyway
<bkm> but he does not want to enter a password. he wants elevated privileges on certain programs for his username.
<beparas> @Wulong: I did some changes in sudoers: changes are, In User privilege I add following line, user1 ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<Wulong> If it's not working then your syntax is wrong. I've had syntax errors with this many times.
<Wulong> It's also important to use visudo and not edit sudoers manually.
<beparas> I use visudo
<beparas> where do I find syntax error
<beparas> @bkm: thats I want
<Wulong> I mean, if it's not working, you have done something wrong.
<Wulong> username ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/program
<beparas> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Enabling%20the%20root%20account, I get info form this link,
<Wulong> You have to use "sudo /usr/bin/program" to make it work.
<beparas> @ Wulong: I tried  user1 ALL= NOPASSWD: ALL
<beparas> also but it didnt work
<beparas> @Wulong: is it not possible to remove sudo when entering the command
<Wulong> No
<beparas> ok
<Wulong> sudo checks in sudoers if your user has nopasswd access.
<beparas> ok, Thanks for the information
<beparas> :)
<beparas> one more question, If I want to run my program at boot time, which file I have to edit for it
<Wulong> If it's your X11-user then you put it inside ~/.config/autostart/
<Wulong> If not you should make a startup script in /etc/init.d/ maybe
<Wulong> I often tend to use crontab
<beparas> If I copy my program at /etc/init.d/ but, whom is going to start it at booting time
<beparas> Is there any file where I have to say start this progam
<Myrtti> ...
<Myrtti> this sounds a bit like you've skinned the catch before having caught it
<Wulong> Read about it.
<Myrtti> if you want it to start when the system starts, you don't need to break the whole concept of sudo and user priviledge escalation Ubuntu has in place just for that
<Myrtti> if you had asked the whole question "I have a program I need to start at boot with root priviledges" instead of "I need to run this with root priviledges without root password, oh and can I make it run at boot", it would have been easier to help
<beparas> @Myrtti: you are right I have a program I need to start at boot with root priviledges.
<Myrtti> beparas: good luck with that.
<beparas> This is the first time I am using IRC so Little bit confused
<AlanBell> morning all
 * AlanBell reads back to figure out what beparas is up to
<AlanBell> what kind of program is it beparas? I am confused
<AlanBell> is it a gui program or a command line thing?
<beparas> In the program I check for Pendrive is connected, if it connected then copy some data file form pendrive to PC,
<beparas> It is command line program
<beparas> It must be start when system start
<beparas> and it run continuously in while(1)
<beparas> So In my program when I run mount command it gives me wright error
<beparas> don't have permission to run mount command
<beparas> As this program is started at boot time, so It is not possible to enter passwd
<AlanBell> ok, make sure the program isn't at 100% cpu all the time just spinning
<AlanBell> that will use loads of power and slow things down
<AlanBell> !runlevels
<ubot5> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<AlanBell> !upstart
<ubot5> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<beparas> no I use sleep in it
<AlanBell> you can have an upstart job to run your daemon at boot time, that will run as root normally
<AlanBell> even better, make it a udev script
<AlanBell> !udev
<AlanBell> http://hackaday.com/2009/09/18/how-to-write-udev-rules/
<beparas> I am using Lubuntu 11.04
<AlanBell> then you can have your application auto run when you insert the USB device you want it to run with
<AlanBell> I don't think it really matters what desktop environment you are using for this, it is all low level stuff
<beparas> ok
<AlanBell> also, this sounds very similar to stuff like copying photos off a camera
<AlanBell> http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html#external-run
<beparas> In my case I am copying *.jpg file from Pendrive to PC
<AlanBell> yeah, that is a pretty standard use-case for this
<AlanBell> udev is the right way to do it
<AlanBell> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbDriveDoSomethingHowto
<beparas> Thank you very much
<beparas> I have one quiry, How to detect the type of USB device, whether it is Storage device, USB Bluetooth adapter, USB modem
<beparas> I use this entry to read device node /proc/scsi/usb-stroge/
<kvarley> How can I extract the contents of a subfolder to the folder which I am running the tar command from?
<AlanBell> beparas: that is a good question, I think udev sets some environment variables for your program to look at
<beparas> ok
<head_victim> Ah I'm too slow, was going to point out http://cafuego.net/2007/11/11/time-machine-kinda
<head_victim> More reading if you're interested though.
<AlanBell> you are checking for SUBSYSTEM=='block' I think
<ryannathans> after changing cloned mac address to connect to a wifi network it never connects
<ryannathans> connects fine with the box left empty though
<ryannathans> i keep getting deauthenticated according to dmesg
<Aleski> Could I get some help with running/installing Lubuntu?
<holstein> sure... you have the ISO downloaded Aleski ?
<Aleski> Yeah. I've loaded it on a USB and upon boot it stays on a "ubuntu$" command line-esque thing. It's been a recurring problem with several Ubuntu deviations.
<jmarsden> Aleski: Do you know what video card your machine has?  Also, try typing     startlubuntu   at that prompt
<Aleski> I tried startlubuntu and it pretty much does nothing. I believe my netbook's video card is an Intel-something, but it's factory made so give me a second to look it up.
<Aleski> Intel GMA 500.
<holstein> Aleski: how about startx
<holstein> is it "pretty much" nothing? or nothing?
<Aleski> It did something (startx) , but whatever it was, it definitely wasn't a GUI.
<holstein> i think the graphics card is not a bad route to go thought http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1746934 makes me think it should work
<holstein> if it were my box, i would try something like knoppix live... sometimes i grab xorg.conf files from knoppix
<Aleski> Knoppix...?
<holstein> http://www.knoppix.com/
<Aleski> So there's no way I can use lubuntu without a lot of editing?
<holstein> knoppix is just a really good live CD.. i would want to see *any* linux boot on the hardware.. then i could poke around and learn whats going on and see what the deal is
<holstein> Aleski: srue
<holstein> sure*
<holstein> if you havent tested the iso image download sum, thats a good place to start
<Aleski> I'm trying to make this as simple as it can be. I wouldn't have a clue how to do that.
<jmarsden> Aleski: The GMA500 is mot one I'm familiar with, but some Intel chipsets do seem to have "issues" with X drivers.  Sounds like it is going to be fiddly to get Lubuntu to run on that machine, basically.
<Aleski> I do believe I got 11.04 to run once, but it's not ideal due to limited space and computing power.
<Aleski> Anything similar to lubuntu in the sense of power and space consumption?
<holstein> Aleski: lets try and test with definites in mind.. trouble-shoot and make notes.. know for sure... otherwise, its just an assumption
<Unit193> Ubuntu has problems with that one, but someone built the testing version of Ubuntu with support http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/ubuntu-gma500-live-cd/
<jmarsden> Aleski: You may be able to write a custom xorg.conf file and get X working that way, but you need to be willing to play... ah, use Unit193's link :)
<Unit193> That's 12.04 Ubuntu, but you should be able to do a !purelxde on it :P
<Aleski> So I could replace the xorg.conf in my already prepared lubuntu or should I go for that one?
<holstein> Aleski: you likely wont have one.. you can put one in place though
<Aleski> 12.04 wasn't exactly what I was looking for...
<Myrtti> you were looking for stability?
<Myrtti> :-P
<Aleski> Yes, and speed. 11.04 was horrible enough for me.
<Unit193> I figured may as well give it as an option though
<Myrtti> Aleski: it is a dev version, I wouldn't expect miracles from it yet
<holstein> what was horrible about 11.04? i would expect performance to be similar
<Aleski> It's just bad for a netbook like mine.
<Aleski> Then again, so is everything else.
<holstein> 11.04 is bad for a netbook?
<Aleski> Yes.
<Wulong> GMA500 is some crap. I have it in my fit-pc. You'll find how-to threads on this.
<holstein> yeah, its the intel graphics chip
<Wulong> No, it's not Intels work.
<holstein> Wulong: what is your solution?
<Aleski> GMA is really, really bad. The only OS I can find suitable is, well, XP, but I broke my hard drive so yeah
<holstein> well, its labeled intel.. thats all i know
<Wulong> It is. Intel bought it from another firm.
<Wulong> holstein: hold on, I'll find my blog post.
<holstein> Aleski: i actually run several linux's with no issue
<holstein> Aleski: i just have different GMA's... i have used normal ubuntu 10.04... 10.10.. 11.04... debian ..whatever
<Aleski> I'm saying that when it did, it wasn't nearly as smooth.
<holstein> i would just choose the version you want to run, and tweak it as Wulong is about to suggest
<Wulong> Imagination Technologies made GMA500
<Wulong> http://vegard.hammerseth.com/2011/05/fit-pc-2-as-htpc-using-l-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/ this is my post on "the" subject
<Wulong> Otherwise use; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/emgd
<Aleski> Not really looking to buy a pc if that's what you're suggesting
<Aleski> Interesting article, though.
<holstein> Aleski: the hardware Wulong is referencing is the same as yours
<holstein> so the procedure will help you get support for your device
<holstein> the current one you are using
<Aleski> I have to do all this from the command line?
<holstein> Aleski: you dont have x right?
<Aleski> How would I even know that...?
<Wulong> X (X11) is the graphical interface.
<Aleski> It's not running, I guess.
<holstein> Aleski: i know this might be frustrating.. and it sucks when hardware is not supported, but let us know what you need help with
<Aleski> Which I assume everything above 11.04 uses
<holstein> from the command line, if you are online, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/emgd will add a repositor to help give you access to packages that better support your hardware
<Aleski> I can't repair it from Windows or something?
<holstein> when you say "i have to do this from the command line" i was saying, if you dont have access to X, that will be your only option
<holstein> Aleski: you see at Wulong 's really nice post?.. there are 4 lines basically that will help you
<Aleski> Just those four?
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/812273/
<holstein> then, if it were me, i would test and then try adding Wulong
<holstein> 's xorg.conf if needed
<Aleski> So, reboot with an ethernet connection, and enter these commands?
<holstein> Aleski: that would be what i would call step one... then you can go from there
<holstein> its nice that Wulong has that hardware, and has made that post, and is willing to share... that is your best resource
<Aleski> There isn't any way I can edit the ISO instead of doing this manually?
<Wulong> This can be tricky if you are not used CLI before, because GMA500 is the worst hardware I've ever dealt with in my decade of Linux experience.
<holstein> sure, but that would be *way* more challening
<Wulong> Aleski: you probably can edit the ISO, but I wouldn't know were to start.
<Wulong> However, computlab has an ISO for fit-pc which fixes this.
<Wulong> It might work for your computer.
<Aleski> It's 11.04 right?
<holstein> Wulong: did you try the vesa driver?
<Wulong> Another approach would be to google "ubuntu <and your computers name>" to follow someone elses recipie.
<Wulong> Aleski: I think so. You find it at compulabs pages.
<Wulong> holstein: I tried mesa, but it sucks, as usual.
<Wulong> This emgd driver I use today works, but I'm not happy with it.
<holstein> for video playback?
<Wulong> Yes, it has trouble with full HD.
<Aleski> That's if to say the GMA could play HD in the first place
<Wulong> I know it can.
<Aleski> 500?
<Wulong> Yes
<Wulong> GMA500 worked fine until there was a new linux kernel which broke the driver dependencies or something like that.
<Aleski> Huh. Never ran so hot in fullscreen for me.
<Wulong> Well, Windows is greedy, but thats another subject.
<Wulong> Anyways, after this happend, Intel refused (by license) to release the code or update the driver sufficient.
<Aleski> Would Xbuntu work or would I suffer the same issues?
<Unit193> Xubuntu is the same at the core
<Wulong> Same issue.
<Unit193> Wulong: Do you know at what kernel/Ubuntu version?
<Aleski> at what kernel
<Wulong> I think it broke in 9.10, so 9.04 should be fine.
<Wulong> I can check.
<Unit193> Doesn't matter, that's well past EOL :/
<Aleski> Just something that I can have a GUI on, and runs sufficiently, preferably better then the official distros
<Wulong> The info has been removed, but I slightly recall 9.10 being the last working version.
<Aleski> Of Xbuntu?
<Wulong> All of them.
<Wulong> The first letters of the *buntus only describe desktop enviroment.
<Aleski> Ah, okay.
<Aleski> Can you believe my netbook came pre-installed with Vista Basic?
<Wulong> Sure. It's how they do it.
<Wulong> They sell you crap so you have to buy new.
<Wulong> More money in their pockets.
#lubuntu 2012-01-22
<Tuckborough> hi
<Tuckborough> wich version of lubuntu do you recommend?11.10?
<Unit193> As long as your hardware doesn't require older
<Tuckborough> i  have core duo, but supports 64 bits
<Tuckborough> i runs fine arch with penbox
<Tuckborough> it*
<Tuckborough> openbox*
<Unit193> Like the typo ;)
<Tuckborough> :)
<Tuckborough> archlinux is sooo boring
<Tuckborough> i was wondering, wich kind of dev has so much time to spend with conf files?
<Unit193> There are few devs for Lubuntu, but I don't think Ubuntu has a greatly limited amount
<Tuckborough> sure, i just came here cauze i like openbox, why not have it by default?make life easier is not a bad thing
<Unit193> LXDE is basically default, but it uses Openbox
<Tuckborough> yes.that is nice
<Unit193> I don't see how Lubuntu would be "Fun" compared to Arch (unless you just don't want to poke at things)
<Tuckborough> hhow do you see the "oneric" in apoint of view of ubuntu, not talking about the desktop ,xorg etc.would you rate it "stable" overall?
<Tuckborough> "fun"...what do you mean by it?
<Tuckborough> i don't consider arch much fun, to be honest.everything is an issue.don't have the time for that
<Unit193> Well, normally an LTS is more "stable", and I was just going off your.... Ah
<Tuckborough> alright then, so oneric will be
 * Tuckborough is downloading
<Unit193> I'm on it now anyway
<Tuckborough> thanks
<Tuckborough> cya
<ryannathans> Is anyone able to help with/confirm this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/919885   I'd really appreciated just a confirmation it's a bug
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 919885 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "Cannot connect to wireless network after mac address change" [Undecided,New]
<atomarche> hello / hallo!
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha atomarche
<Timo_> hi lads
<smile> hoi MrChrisDruif :)
<recalcat1> good morning
<recalcat1> I have installed lubuntu from the 11.10 desktop. I arrived to "installation complete", no errors, after instead some errors appear (flash) . I answered yes in order to report the bug, the text browser opened, I logged in in launchpad, but now I don't know what to do
<recalcat1> the previoud 11.10 were broken and ran only in console mode
<recalcat1> previous
<recalcat1> any help
<recalcat1> ?
<holstein> recalcat1: i need more information
<holstein> consider that its something with maybe your graphics card and linux support
<recalcat1> maybe some info is already on launchpad (see lamiaposta71@gmail.com)
<holstein> recalcat1: im confused with some of the terminoligy here... "no errors, after some errors"
<holstein> i just need a little clarification, and feel free to link to a bug report
<recalcat1> sorry, the actual pc is a little far. I could try irssi from the lubunut itself. anyway: where can I find the installation logs?
<recalcat1> now I logged in with another console ALT+F2 on lubuntu pc and appear the message "restart needed"
<recalcat1> but the point was the installing with do-release-update -d from a broken only textual 11.10 I had many errors on pixbuf (not found ...) . then it arrives to nvidia_173 installation
<recalcat1> then with flash it has pb and asked me to send reports.
<recalcat1> so I answered yes, it opened the textual browser and I didnd't know what to do with it
<recalcat1> about Terminology "no errors, after some errors": reading the installation coming somewhere was written installation finished and no errors reported, but, after it, it tries to install flash and ...
<recalcat1> holstein: if you want I send you to pastebin the log, tell me the file
<recalcat1> so, what's going on? I save the /var/log on another pc and after I restart the lubuntu pc
<recalcat1> guessing no insterest on this topic, I'll try to post on launchpad describing the situation, bye
<recalcat1> holstein: here the logs http://paste.ubuntu.com/813453/
<rich3> is there a Lubuntu-devel mailing list, or does everyone just use  lubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com?
<holstein> rich3: mibht be on the way... try asking in #lubuntu-offtopic
<Unit193> We just use that
<Unit193> There was talk in a meeting, but for now anyway
<holstein> Unit193: and OT is the 'dev' channel kind of?
<holstein> that infrastructure is forthcoming
<Unit193> holstein: Yep, but not all devs hang out there (or do full time) as they aren't on IRC full time
<rich3> so devs use both lists?  I was looking for the lubuntu-devel list and can't find it
<AmberJ> rich3, I guess they^ mean that there's "no" lubuntu-devel-list
<rich3> k thanks amberj
<AmberJ> Though you 'also' might find #lubuntu-offtopic interesting as some devs lurk in there...
<AmberJ> rich3, that^
<rich3> i'm trying to join the lubuntu dev group on launchpad
<rich3> anyhow you answered my question thanks
<Unit193> The dev group is for the devs
<rich3> i want to help with development.  although i'm used to smaller teams, I hope learning the process won't be too hard.
<MrChrisDruif> rich3; come join #lubuntu-offtopic I'd say
<rich3> k
#lubuntu 2013-01-14
<mysteriousdarren> roasted: sorry here is the one I used
<mysteriousdarren> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/03/automatically-login-to-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<roasted> mysteriousdarren: thanks. I bookmarked it - I'll give it a shot later!
<roasted> farewell friends
<Newk> someone wants to port this http://sourceforge.net/projects/lxmed/ from java to c ?
<Newk> or python
<freckle> how do I stop the annoying popups every time I connect my iPhone to the computer?
<freckle> How do I stop the annoying popups when I plug my iPhone into the computer?
<inductiveload> freckle: do you mean "found a disk, what do you want to do" type popups?
<inductiveload> in PCManFM, go to Edit->Preferences->Volume Management, uncheck "show available options for removable media when they are inserted"
<freckle> inductiveload: "Removable medium is inserted", Two of them popup each time I plug in.
<freckle> inductiveload: looks like that sorted it... thanks very much
<inductiveload> freckle: np
<ben1u> hello, how can I unmount USB Logitech Headset in Lubuntu 12.04?
<TheLordOfTime> mount only applies for filesystems i think
<ben1u> ok, a friend plug out the headset from usb than crashed lubuntu
<JDude_> I'm installing lubuntu now after trying it on a live usb. It
<JDude_> s
<JDude_> It's amazing how fast it is! :)
<David23400> Hi , when i want to update or install VLC from software center i get a message just after typing my password which is : "The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources"    any idea?
<wxl> David23400: my guess it that it relates to it being in the "universe" repository which isn't "official" if you will as it's community maintained
<David23400> wxl: ok lol , is there anything i can do?
#lubuntu 2013-01-15
<Unit193> I'd guess that's more of a gpg key error, but not sure as I don't use LSC/USC. :P
<xnox> wxl: universe is signed by the main archive key.
<xnox> David23400: maybe you are trying to install update from some other place you don't know about.
<xnox> from command line run $ apt-cache policy vlc
<xnox> and read the whole output to see what's the highest version is tried to be installed and from where.
<David23400> ok
<xnox> then check if you have the key from that repository and it matches your expectations.
<David23400> http://pastebin.com/qAe0jSUM here is the output
<David23400> xnox: What i have to check exactly?
<David23400> sorry i'm new on linux
<xnox> David23400: please run apt-get update, the package version listed there are old see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc
<xnox> current vlc package version in precise is 2.0.5-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
<David23400> how can i become root ?
<xnox> please use official mirror like de.archive.ubuntu.com
<xnox> David23400: if you are not administrator, please notify your administrator about out of date security updates.
<David23400> just on the terminal i mean
<Unit193> David23400: You would use "sudo action" for CLI apps, and "gksudo action" for GUI.  So, sudo apt-get update.
<David23400> i think all the files is said to be  404 not found
<David23400> how can i change the official mirror
<Unit193> Synaptic or software sources may have it, I personally modify the sources.list file.
<David23400> xnox: how can i use official mirror like de.archive.ubuntu. com
<xnox> David23400: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<David23400> xnox:  opened the file, what i edit? what i add?
<xnox> David23400: google for it. there are plenty of guides on askubuntu.com and help.ubuntu.com
<Unit193> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<David23400> thanks
<roasted> hello!
<Unit193> Howdy.
<roasted> how's it going Unit193
<roasted> hello!
<roasted> I installed LXDE on Ubuntu 12.04. I'm having some difficulty automatically logging in. Can anybody think of why?
<roasted> I edited /etc/lxdm/default.conf, but it made zero difference
<roasted> I wonder if Ubuntu is interfering somehow since it's not a true vanilla Lubuntu
<Unit193> roasted: Ubuntu doesn't use LXDM, and nither does Lubuntu.
<roasted> oh, I guess the info I was reading was outdated then
<roasted> My idea worked tho
<roasted> I logged into Unity, went to system settings - user accounts, set to auto login, logged out, logged in to Lubuntu (since it'll auto log in to my last session automatically) then rebooted
<roasted> went into lxde without issue
<roasted> Unit193: was that the correct way? Or was there another way I was missing?
<hpuser44551> Does Lubuntu support the fingerprint scanner on a Lenovo Thinkpad x61s notebook?
<Unit193> roasted: I edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<roasted> Unit193: what do you edit? I'm seeing two lines here and that's it
<Unit193> roasted: /usr/share/doc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.gz has many, many examples.
<roasted> :/
<roasted> k, thanks anyway
<hpuser44551> How can I read the hardware info (brand/manufacturer etc) for the fingerprint scanner.  Can't see it with lspci or dmidecode.
<Unit193> hpuser44551: May be able to see it in lshw.
<hpuser44551> can't see it. Not sure what it's listed as exactly.  I notice ubuntu has libpam-thinkfinger, but requires some configuration.
<Unit193> libpam-fprintd - PAM module for fingerprint authentication trough fprintd
<hpuser44551> thanks will write them down for future reference.
<roasted> nice
<roasted> I edited lightdm.conf
<roasted> still didn't work
<roasted> pretty awesome
<Unit193> roasted: Is that the login manager you are using, did you change it?
<roasted> I'm using lxde on ubuntu 12.04
<roasted> switched it to lightdm-gtk-greeter
<roasted> rebooting now
<roasted> oh hey there unity
<roasted> (still didn't work)
<roasted> think I might just switch back
<Unit193> Well, that's what works in Lubuntu.
<roasted> not working here
<roasted> ubuntu + lxde
<roasted> the only way it owrks is if I log in to unity, set to auto login via gui, log out, log in lubuntu, reboot
<roasted> then it's fine
<roasted> perhaps I should just get a full lubuntu install on here and be done with it
<roasted> only reason I put ubuntu on first then lxde is the fact that lubuntu comes with so little software
<roasted> I know I can reinstall all that stuff but it just felt easier to ubuntu it + lxde
<roasted> downloading the lubuntu torrent now, I'll give it a shot later
<Unit193> roasted: Try tasksel lubuntu-desktop
<Guest98604> Hi. Sound drops when loading Qjack (Lubuntu) and system needs reboot to get sound back...Any ideas??
<Guest98604> Sound ok in Ubuntu Studio??
<Guest98604> will programs like Qjack even work in Lubuntu?
<Guest98604> Where are the 68?
<holstein> Guest98604: do you need JACK?
<holstein> personally, i disable the pulse to jack dbus
<JDude> Hi I just installed Lubuntu, and none of my "special keys" are working. These are keys with visual cues like a computer or a calculator, and they are enabled by fn+some other key. I was looking through /home/username/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc and I saw keybindings like 'XF86Calculator' and I was wondering if anyone here has ever had to change these key bindings to get them to work?
<holstein> Guest98604: let me know how JACK works with lubuntu, did it pull in pulseaudio?
<holstein> JDude: i usually deal with that as a hit in function for performance
<holstein> JDude: sometimes, you can find packages for your specific hardare
<holstein> JDude: sometimes, you can just specify them in the config file
<holstein> JDude: i say, if its a deal breaker for you, consider something like xubuntu
<JDude> holstein: it's not a deal breaker, but i'd love to get them set. this tiny laptop's trackpad is so damn small for my fingers haha
<JDude> So I'm just probing for a response. If anyone else (whoever is active) has been able to edit these key bindings, I would love to know what you did.
<holstein> JDude: i set them manually
<holstein> it'll look a bit like this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1476937
<JDude> holstein: how did you name the 'special keys'?
<holstein> JDude: it really depends on the hardware AFAIK
<holstein> http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=355&start=0
<JDude> holstein: ah, thanks for those links! perfect. much appreciated.
<JDude> holstein: now I just gotta google my laptop's keycodes.
<holstein> JDude: i would do some tests on one, before you craft a giant text file
<JDude> hostein: ok, thanks for help
<JDude> holstein: also, have you noticed that it is possible to move desktops
<JDude> holstein: to the left or right by scrolling
<JDude> but i can only get that to work sometimes
<holstein> JDude: thats one of the first things to go
<holstein> the way im setup, i hold alt, and i can scroll through desktops
<dyd> is there any way to have a transparent terminal in lubuntu?
<dyd> with real transparency, not just to see the desktop  background
<ioria> holstein: i don't know if you remember my problem with clementine but i think to have found the solution .
<holstein> ioria: i had time to go back and install it later and it just worked fr me
<holstein> for*
<holstein> i dont remember your issue though
<ioria> holstein: my problem was related to pulseaudio and my old sound card. i had to remove pulseaudio and add the alsa Gstreamer plugin
<holstein> lubuntu doesnt ship with pulse
<ioria> holstein: i had pulseaudio in my system ... maybe i messed up when i installed also gnome ?
<holstein> ioria: not sure.. but pulse is not in lubuntu, but it was likely not the issue anyway, since i have pulse, and clementine worked fine
<ioria> holstein: so, maybe my old hardware then ?
<ioria> holstein: because now it works
<holstein> ioria: i was thinking the codec
<holstein> or, whatever gstreamer plugin
<ioria> holstein: i installed only lubuntu-extras and w32codecs
<holstein> ioria: that would do it
<holstein> ioria: i already have those installed too.. and pulse
<ioria> holstein: could be related to my hardware, then ?
<holstein> ioria: sure. but its not likely.. its likey you needed a codec
<holstein> ioria: you can test.. lubuntu live CD.. install clementine, play file... ubuntu live CD (or xubuntu) install clementine, play file
<ioria> holstein: but gnome-mplayer and audacoius workede well
<ioria> worked
<holstein> ioria: cool.. then something about those particular gstreamer packages are *just* for clementine
<holstein> ioria: or, you were using a different version of the file to test
<ioria> holstein: i agree
<holstein> ioria: could be lots of things, and i have *no* idea...
<holstein> im not in front of it.. but i test with known good audio files
<holstein> ioria: i literally apt-get installed it and it worked
<ioria> holstein: btw, thanks fot the help
<holstein> sure
<holstein> thats what we are here for
<ioria> :P
<s1mon> Howdy
<Akhilleus> ciao qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi????
<Akhilleus> è sparito il pusante impostazioni da update manager
<Akhilleus> qualche italiano?
<Unit193> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
#lubuntu 2013-01-16
<NvidiaProblems> hello, I have a lenovo thinkpad e530 (Nvidia's GT 630M graphic card) and I'm using lubuntu 12.04. After the last kernel update my monitor resolution is nomore correct. On the main monitor I can't swith to a resolution higer than 640x480 but on the external monitor I can configure the right resolution (1680x1050). I'm using arandr to configure the resolution. I tried to reinstall the nvidia drivers but jockey didn't show me any
<NvidiaProblems> I tried to install the drivers from the nvidia site but it isn't fixing anything. May you please help me?
<NvidiaProblems> hello, I have a lenovo thinkpad e530 (Nvidia's GT 630M graphic card) and I'm using lubuntu 12.04. After the last kernel update my monitor resolution is nomore correct. On the main monitor I can't swith to a resolution higer than 640x480 but on the external monitor I can configure the right resolution (1680x1050). I'm using arandr to configure the resolution. I tried to reinstall the nvidia drivers but jockey didn't show me any
<NvidiaProblems> I tried to install the drivers from the nvidia site but it isn't fixing anything. May you please help me?
<NvidiaProblems> sorry, copied again in the wrong window
<beatsonline> hi everyone .. just let people know ::: https://plus.google.com/communities/102737741860934586009
<beatsonline> (Lubuntu google community)
<beatsonline> MyLubuntu won't installing any games from the Lubuntu Software center .. and it won't sudo apt-get update either.
<beatsonline> I did install thunderbird though.
<focus_well> Is there any lubuntu for a IMX6Q Saberlite board available anyone know?
<beatsonline> Question :: How do I get game to be installed on Lubuntu using the 'software center', if when, I press install , it fails to install ??
<Unit193> beatsonline: Try opening Lubuntu software center from the command line, that should give you some output on what's going on.   I have never used it, so that's about all I can say.
#lubuntu 2013-01-17
<Greylocks> can anyone help me with SASL authentacation for Quassel IRC client?
<beatsonline> Unit193: How do I open the 'software center' from the command line again ??
<Greylocks> wb AmberJ
<Greylocks> does no one knows about SASL for Quassel?
<AmberJ_> Hello Greylocks
<AmberJ_> No idea. I don't use Quassel!
<Greylocks> hello Amber thank you for answering
<beatsonline> AmberJ_: Is that amber graner ?
<Unit193> beatsonline: Nope.  And try the command lubuntu-software-center
<AmberJ_> nope beatsonline
<Unit193> Greylocks: It's in account preferences, or "identity"
<Greylocks> I see use SSL Key and SSL Certificate ? both want me to load a file...any idea where I can get it?
<Unit193> http://freenode.net/sasl/ has setup for several clients.
<Greylocks> thank you
<beatsonline> Unit193: Thank-you.
<Unit193> beatsonline: You got it?
<beatsonline> yep.
<beatsonline> I tried Vavoom too ... it works ..
<JDude> I'm having weird compatibility issues between my LibreOffice Writer program and actual MS Word. Does anyone have any alternatives to LibreOffice Writer, that still function almost identically to MS Word?
<Unit193> LO is going to get as close as you can, though you can try other formats.  MS Office doesn't follow it's own doc spec, so trying to get something that is compatible isn't easy.
<JDude> Yeah. It's actual quite strange. My documents open from my original MS Word install, but they say "The file is corrupted" and that I have to restore them. Which means I have to resave the document in my dropbox. And what makes it weirder is that it only happens on my mac installation, not windows..
<mysteriousdarren> abiword?
<JDude> I couldn't operate abiword very well because it is quite different and I couldn't find any of the buttons I'm used to.. Also it has a graphical glitch on my machine when scrolling it flashes grey.. kinda odd.
<JDude> Unit193: What do you mean I can "try other formats" ? For a .docx file or only for a Excel file?
<mysteriousdarren> JDude: I use word through wine, works fine for me.
<JDude> That may be an option, but I kinda running on very poor hardware here, is that RAM/cpu intensive?
<mysteriousdarren> JDude: I run it on one of these http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=2496
<mysteriousdarren> just something I have sitting around
<JDude> nice! Yeah, I'm trying to revive the netbook with a cheap nc110 I had laying around: http://www.pcworld.com/product/868118/nc110-a01-10-1-black-netbook.html
<mysteriousdarren> JDude: Make sure its the newest wine though
<JDude> mysteriousdarren: was it particularly hard to get MS word? Do you have a license or did you find it for free?
<mysteriousdarren> JDude: PM me
<mysteriousdarren> JDude: Word and Excel 2007 work perfect all the time ive used them
<JDude> okay I'll look into that. Thanks.
<mysteriousdarren> JDude: NP, let me know if you need anything else
<mysteriousdarren> JDude: I have wine 1.8
<JDude> One more question: So my brightness isn't working on my screen. What should I do to try and troubleshoot this? I was trying to remap some keys to XF86BrightnessUp/Down but that didn't work. Could I need additional drivers for it?
<mysteriousdarren> on that laptop you showed?
<JDude> yes
<mysteriousdarren> its no fn+up or down? or sometimes one of the f keys
<mysteriousdarren> *not
<JDude> I remapped them so I'm actually getting a little HUD that has a scroll bar and a sun (brightness bar) that I can adjust, but it doesn't actually do anything to the screen.
<JDude> even when I lock the screen, the screen goes black, but the backlight is still on. I'm thinking it may be drivers..
<mysteriousdarren> Jdude: I think so as well. do you have the right drivers?
<JDude> mysteriousdarren: you know what, nevermind. I should be googling before asking. Disregard my last question because I haven't tried this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/92809/brightness-problem-nc110-samsung yet
<mysteriousdarren> actually I read that a while back, wow forgetful
<JDude> mysteriousdarren: haha well thanks for your help anyway :P
<mysteriousdarren> yup anytime
<Ascavasaion> What application doe I need to install to control audio properties please?
<Ascavasaion> pavucontrol?
<jirido> Hi i just installed lubuntu 12.04 and gona terrorize you with Q's for a while :) First of.. i can't make bookmarks in pcmanfm by drag and dropp like usual.. Why can that be?
<jirido> second.. is there any guide to theming in lubuntu..
<jirido> what sort of themes is there getting set in LXAppearance
<Kalidarn> I like lubuntu, but these regressions are starting to give me the shits.
<Kalidarn> for example, in 12.04, often PCManFM would crash
<Kalidarn> and now it would seem in 12.10 if you have a directory with a # symbol in it, you can't open the files.
<Kalidarn> ie "mkdir -p ~/directory_level1/#directory_level2/ && cp some.jpg ~/directory_level1/#directory_level2/ and then try to open it with say Image Viewer
<Kalidarn> you'll get "contains no data", purely because it's trying open the root directory in the image viewer.
<Kalidarn> with other applications like say gnome-mplayer, it will load every video file into the playlist.
<Kalidarn> not sure if it's related to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2074242
<Kalidarn> oh yeah and in 12.04 i don't think you could open video files on smb shares.
<Kalidarn> PCManFM is a notoriously buggy file manager :(
<Kalidarn> and if these bugs are fixed upstream, we don't see them in Lubuntu until the "next version", which in my opinion is unacceptable :P
<holstein> Kalidarn: watch the language..
<holstein> Kalidarn: you are working on fixing bugs for pcmanfm?
<Kalidarn> i might file one for this, im not sure how it didn't get detected.
<Kalidarn> strangely seems to be only the # symbol, no other symbols or numbers in directory filenames cause issues
<Kalidarn> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=877794
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 877794 in pcmanfm "pcmanfm can't open files with hash (#) in their filename" [Medium,Closed: errata]
<Kalidarn> looks like it has been found already
<Kalidarn> yeah fixed in 1.1.0, we have 1.0.1 in lubunut.
<Kalidarn> so a backport would be in order
<Kalidarn> i guess i can open a bug on launchpad and hopefully have it fixed.
<holstein> Kalidarn: you can file backport bugs
<holstein> Kalidarn: its already fixed, correct?
<holstein> Kalidarn: i would get someone to confirm it.. then file a backport bug, and go from there
<Kalidarn> yeah that redhat bug is closed, as fixed in that version
<holstein> Kalidarn: then, i would test in ubuntu, get someone to confirm (which i can help with) and then go for the backport
<Kalidarn> yeah i might try the lubuntu daily ppa:?
<Kalidarn> ppa:lubuntu-dev/lubuntu-daily ?
<Kalidarn> and yes I can confirm, that it is fixed in pcmanfm (1.1.0+bzr871+201211250303~quantal1)
<lesshaste> in lubuntu how can i set up a vpn?
<holstein> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<holstein> lesshaste: should be similar to any buntu... might need to add packages
<Newk> http://vimeo.com/25473955  << here's why you should drink tap water instead of bottled water
<beatsonline> In Lubuntu QUESTION:: How do disable the screensaver as it only goes up to 720 minutes for me and I hate keep on going over to the blank screen to see if it is actually on or not ( and no I don't just wanna change the screen saver - I want it on all the time).. ????
<holstein> beatsonline: i would change the screensaver.. meaning switch to another one
<holstein> beatsonline: not sure why yours is cutting off after 720 minutes, but maybe another program will work for you
<holstein> Newk: you should drop that in the offtopic channel
<beatsonline> holstein: I don't want a screen saver operating at all ( thought I made that clear) ..
<beatsonline> but i will do it oin offtopic
<holstein> beatsonline: nope.. but im sure me or one of the other volunteer can help if you elaborate
<beatsonline> I dont want a screensaver to operate ...
<holstein> beatsonline: the offtopic suggestion was not for you.. it was for the user with th nick " Newk "
<holstein> beatsonline: i just disable the screensaver
<holstein> beatsonline: you can also remove it
<beatsonline> how ?
<holstein> beatsonline: i click "disable screensaver" in the screensaver options
<beatsonline> there isn't one.
<holstein> beatsonline: where you are selecting screensavers, you can choose "none"
<beatsonline> ok
<holstein> then, set the poweroptions to not blank the screen
<holstein> beatsonline: i find these settings more "fiddly" with lxde
<beatsonline> got it , thank-you.. silly me again :)
<jirido> Hi how do i change theme in lxdm and where can i find themes?
<beatsonline> jirido: Goodquestion .. anyone else know ?
<holstein> jirido: you mean, the greeter?
#lubuntu 2013-01-18
<jirido> holstein, yes
<jirido> Where i log in.. I dont like blue!
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1898864
<holstein> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/LXDM
<jirido> Ok! thanx
<Unit193> What version of Lubuntu?
<jirido> 12.04
<Inside> halp
<Inside> does lubuntu work with virtualPC?
<Inside> I get a seg fault right when I go to install it..
<holstein> Inside: theres nothing lubuntu is doing to prevent being installed in virtualization
<holstein> Inside:  i do it with virtualbox often
<Inside> hmmm
<holstein> Inside: i would check the iso.. test with other known good iso's
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu#Known_Issues  All the known Lubuntu Quantal install issues.
<holstein> Inside: virtual PC might not support lubuntu.. virtualbox will run on whatever operating system you are using
 * Inside sighs ._.
<holstein> http://www.sevenforums.com/virtualization/183447-virtual-pc-ubuntu-11-04-a.html seem relevant, though a bit dated Inside
<Inside>  taking a look, thanks
<holstein> "the Microsoft Virtual PC is meant to be installed on Windows 7, to run Windows XP, Vista and / or Windows 7 guest systems"
<holstein> http://www.sevenforums.com/virtualization/181436-windows-virtual-pc-fail.html#post1539080
<Inside> here's a question -- I'm not sure if lubuntu is what I'm looking for
<holstein> Inside: virtualbox https://www.virtualbox.org/ runs on most any host and supports most any guest
<holstein> Inside: download it and run it live.. try lubuntu live
<Inside> I really basically need something with a terminal where I can compile stuff.. I don't even really need the windowing manager thing
<Inside>  > Microsoft Virtual PC can not run 64-bit guest machines, not even on 64-bit hosts as is your case. You must use 32-bit install media when installing Windows to Virtual PC guest. ah, interesting
<holstein> Inside: that would be more like ubuntuserver or minimal.. but you might want lubuntu for that since you might need/want a desktop at first
<holstein> Inside: you can run 64bit guests in 32bit virtualbox, but i wouldnt
<holstein> Inside: if you are looking to "compile", you might just want to use a live CD... save your work to a USB stick
<holstein> Inside: otherwise, you wont take full advantage of the machine
<Inside> well and also run a server from the command line
<holstein> Inside: server? a windows server?
<holstein> Inside: theres not much difference in linux servers and desktops... other than packages and configuration
<Inside> no, a game server which only works under nix stuff
<holstein> Inside: then, why not compile there?
<holstein> Inside: or try using it from a live CD? or USB stick? or in virtualbox?
<Inside> er.. that's the point -- I'm looking for a linux flavor which is very light weight where I can compile the stuff that I need from source and then run it
<holstein> Inside: puppy is light... lubuntu is
<Inside> is.. also ligt?
<Unit193> Inside: You may find that Ubuntu server, Ubuntu minimal, or even debian good for that.
<holstein> i dont think the lightness is the issue.. you are using virtualization that is not supporting linux
<Unit193> If the idea is to have a server.
<holstein> xubuntu is not "heavy".. though, if you dont need X, dont install it
<Inside> holstein: I'll find a different virtualization thing that'll hopefully work, I just mean something that I can run without it taking up a lot of resources
<holstein> Inside: lubuntu is that.. so are plenty of linux distros
<wxl> Inside: use virtualbox. it works. you can tweak it to use as much resources as you like. as a guest, lubuntu doesn't use much, especially without x.
<Inside> right, I'm getting vbox setup right now
<holstein> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<holstein> you might prefer https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> no need to install lubuntu if you dont want x
<Inside> thanks, gonna give it a try!
<newbie> props tho
<Guest82748> oks
<Guest82748> If I download lubuntu 12.10 now, will I have to update all since the release when installed?
<Guest82748> or has been some moment when they have been refreshed?
<holstein> Guest82748: updates come in pretty regularly
<holstein> Guest82748: i would expect to either update, or just be a bit behind
<Guest82748> aah  thanks holstein
<karmakosmikk> hi, if i want to install new theme for lubuntu, just download theme file from box-look.org? what is that gtk theme option there?
<jirido> is it gtk icons that is in lxapperance?
<jirido> How could i change color in the digital clock from black at lxpanel
<jirido> Does anyone eventually know how i could change color in the digital clock in lxpanel
<lesshaste> prtsc doesn't seem to do anything. how do I take a screen shot of a chromium page?
<billhookman> hi, anybody know why I cannot access to software center? It does not load anything to select. synaptic works ok.
<theixle> Can I make a single instance of lxterminal start maximized with --geometry or some other means?
<holstein> theixle: have you checked out 'lxterm -help' ...i see lots of arguments there
<theixle> Yes, all I saw was the geometry one and I tried to use lines/rows but couldn't get it just right
<theixle> oh you said 'lxterm' I was looking at 'lxterminal'
<holstein> theixle: sorry.. i looked at both just now, and lxterm has much more options
<holstein> theixle: will that work? im not sure how to do that with lxterminal.. maybe in #lxde?
<theixle> I was able to run xterm maximized, lxterm returns an error
<theixle> It might work once I adjust the default font
<drachensun> hello, does any one know how I can change the text size of the start menu?
<rejven> hi, im new to 12.10, i was wondering what is the easiest way to create desktop shortcut for folders or .txt files, thanks
<drachensun> I'm using a touch screen and I've managed to talk all the other icons and text bigger but that
<drachensun> to change the all the other icons than that I mean
<Cong> Is there a menu editor for this?
#lubuntu 2013-01-19
<user94202> I installed playonlinux.  Where is the menu entry?
<user94202> Tried to install the latest itunes in wine. Didn't work.  Any ideas?
<user94202> Also installed playonlinux, but itunes isn't listed in the install menu.
<TheLordOfTime> did you check the wine appdb to see if anyone else has succeeded in it?
<TheLordOfTime> i know itunes is quite tempermental in wine
<user94202> I had an older version of itunes working in wine, but this new version just opens a blank itunes window with no functionality.
<user94202> Will check appdb shortly
<user94202> Also playonlinux has a bug.  The configuration window refuses to close.
<user94202> ah..the first run setup is working...
<BWMerlin> Not sure if this is the best place to ask but I really like the Windows 8 theme (not the modern UI the "classic" side of things) does anyone know where I might get an LXDE theme that looks similar?
<user94202> itunes 7 is installing now. I found it in playonlinux.
<user94202> BWMerlin,  found anything you like in menu > preferences > Customize look and feel   ?
<BWMerlin> not really no
<BWMerlin> but I need to move away from this grey colour
<user94202> BWMerlin:  There's also the openbox configuration manager.
<user94202> just a moment i'm checking for themes
<BWMerlin> clearlooks is certainly an improvement
<user94202> if more themes exist, they're hard to find.
<user94202> searching...
<user94202> it seems lxde uses GTK+ themes.  Google for gtk themes i guess.
<user94202> then it's a matter of installing theme package or moving it to the correct folder.
<user94202> /usr/share/themes is where themes are stored.
<user94202> Lubuntu uses gtk and openbox themes in combination.
<user94202> Openbox themes:  http://openbox.org/wiki/Openbox:Themes
<user94202> might download a few myself :- )
<user94202> I just installed a theme from that website and it worked.  I had to use p7zip to extract the archive and move the folder to /usr/share/themes
<witeds> good evening every one i need a question answered and don't seem to be wording it right i am trying to find out if there is a way to make it so the system just moves files to the extra hard drive i have mounted as a folder say private in the user directory
<user94202> witeds, is it refusing to move when you drag and drop?
<witeds> drag and drop only copies the files
<witeds> i have it mounted in mnt and linked to personal
<witeds> if i mount it directly as personal it also shows the drive in the bookmarks side bar of pcmanfm
<user94202> yes, you need to open pcmanfm as root/sudoer
<mysteriousdarren> witeds: cut paste?
<witeds> why would i when i took ownership
<witeds> what iam talkin about is if i want to "move" the file i actualy have to cut and past it
<witeds> any thing else just copies it to the drive
<user94202> witeds, post your paths so we can see exactly
<user94202> source and destination and the linked path
<witeds> /dev/sdb2 /mnt/hdda linked to /home/john/personal
<witeds> personal is a ln -s link
<witeds> and the second hard drive is formated to ext4
<user94202> which system file are you trying to move?
<user94202> looks like you're trying to move a protected system file to a user folder without sudoer permissions
<witeds> just normal stuff like a bash script i have writen
<witeds> or 3d model files
<witeds> the transfer works fine
<witeds> but isnted of move i get a copy
<user94202> are those files located in your home directory
<witeds> instead*
<witeds> yes
<user94202> does it move from the  commandline?
<witeds> if i were to use mv yes
<user94202> but pcmanfm won't move it.. wierd.
<witeds> nope instead of doing a move it copies
<witeds> which is what i am asking about how to get it to use move insted of copy
<user94202> yes i understand. I'm testing it here to see it i can move a file to external device.
<witeds> i be leave this is due to moving form one hard drive to another
<witeds> i don't know i am still learning mounts and drives stuff my self
<witeds> just recently setup the drive
<user94202> You're right.  Pcmanfm copies files to external devices by default.
<witeds> had it for a few weeks now
<user94202> trying to figure out why it copies instead of moving..maybe something in the pcmanfm configuration.
<user94202> it's definitly not moving for me either.
<user94202> testing..
<user94202> bare with me... I think i found a solution!
<user94202> To move a file with pcmanfm you have to hold the shift key while dragging and dropping.
<witeds> sound great
<witeds> that makes things a little easyer
<witeds> i am thinking about trying nautilus or another manager though
<user94202> Does shift key work?
<witeds> would be nice to just drag and drop to move to hard drives copy is fine with usbs and memory cards
<user94202> yes, depends on the file manager.  Maybe there is a pcmanfm setting somewhere to fix that?
<witeds> yes shift click works
<witeds> thanks for your help
<user94202> i'm checking the pcmanfm config files
<user94202> could even be a window manager issue.  Not sure
<witeds> nautilus dose it to but xfe asks
<witeds> looks like i will have to live with the shift click thanks for your help user94202
<Benkinooby2> hi, my wireless card just stopped working - it can do sudu iwlist wlan0 scan just fine but it can not connect to the wlan any more - other laptops (like this one, ubunut 12.10) still can
<Benkinooby2> any ideas?
<Benkinooby2> hm, relogin might have fixed it ...
<letozaf_> highlight letozaf_
<K350> what syslog-daemon is used in Lubuntu?
#lubuntu 2013-01-20
<lubuntu13> Hey guys. I used Lubuntu 13.04 with my Macbook 2,1 and the wireless worked well (except for the occasional drop in connection). I decided to install Ubuntu 12.10 instead in the meantime and now the wireless is not working, it connects but then has ridiculous pings to 192.168.1.1 and 800ms pings to google.com when it even gets a response. QUESTION: does Lubuntu use a different WiFi driver than
<lubuntu13> Ubuntu? Big thanks in advance.
<pinportal> hello
<pinportal> i cant install my hp printer oon lubuntu
<pinportal> my version is 12.10 64bits
<pinportal> can anyone help me?
<pinportal> anyone there?
<pinportal> i need help!!
<Slaptman> How would I put a home folder shortcut on the desktop on lubuntu12.10,and is tere any extension to Download Mp3 for youtube videos in chromium?
<kristian-aalborg> cheers
<kristian-aalborg> been a while, I hope all is well
<kristian-aalborg> holstein, my man
<kristian-aalborg> Unit193, also my man
<kristian-aalborg> I am currently putting Lubuntu 12.04 on an ASUS Eee PC R11CX
<Unit193> Well howdy.
<kristian-aalborg> if anyone here has experience with this machine or one from the same line, I'm all ears
<Unit193> Is there a problem?
<kristian-aalborg> smooth sailing so far
<kristian-aalborg> more in case if anyone had noticed heating issues or so... stuff that don't show immediately
<FlowRiser> Hey all, i'm just installing Lubuntu 12.10; Any tips on what toi do first after installation on a netbook ?
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: YO!
<holstein> the way i see it, these EEE's are disposable.. i dont worry about heat or anything much with them
<kristian-aalborg> holstein, you're probably right
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: i just make sure im comfortable getting a year or so out of them.. at the price i pay for them
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: so far, its been hardware that has been the issue... vga ribbons mostly
<kristian-aalborg> not mine :)
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: i have 4 EEE's.. and 2 other netbooks, in various states of repair
<FlowRiser> hey all, how can i change lxterminal's default working directory ? i don't want it to be in $HOME, but in $HOME/Documents/
<qwebirc9047> Hello.  Using EITHER the alternate installation CD OR desktop installation CD, is it possible to screen-capture _every_ aspect of installation, including for example, the entire screen text of every installer screen when using the alternate installation CD's text-based installer, or a screenshot of every instaler GUI page/screen when using the desktop installation CD's GUI installer?
<asaafj> i have been wasteing my time trying to install linux on a laptop that came with win8. i disabled the secure boot bullshit, then i proceeded to install ubuntu. i decided to make a clean install and delete all partitions. the installation just hung after that. now when booting the pc, i cannot even get into bios settings nor to boot from usb/cd. what can i do?
<kristian-aalborg> hi again
<kristian-aalborg> everything went wrong :(
<kristian-aalborg> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+question/196239 << ran into this
<kristian-aalborg> I shall proceed to try this: http://daily.siebler.eu/2012/06/ubuntu-12-04-driver-for-intel-cedarview-atom-n2000-und-d2000-serie/
#lubuntu 2014-01-13
<jxshxx> After an upgrade to 13.04, I can't get internet through ethernet cable.  The wireless was busted before the upgrade.  Any thoughts?  Thanks!
<holstein> jxshxx: "busted"?
<holstein> jxshxx: the hardware is broken?
<jxshxx> holstein: Would seem so.  When I checked for drivers, it told me the device was not working
<jxshxx> holstein: But the ethernet worked for the upgrade
<holstein> jxshxx: i usually test with a live CD, or with an operating system the device vedor states supports it, to be sure its not broken
<holstein> jxshxx: otherwise, you are mentioning things which could be indicitive of failing or bad hardware.. i would start troubleshooting (of course after making backups of data) the memory and hard drive tests from a live CD
<holstein> jxshxx: you'll want 13.10 anyways.. 13.04 is about EOL
<jxshxx> holstein: It was probably 13.10  I upgraded in terminal.  Didn't pay attention.  Not a numbers guy :)
<jxshxx> hol
<holstein> jxshxx: if you try the 13.10 live cd, and it works, you can assume a few things. the installed system is the issue, and not the hardware, though, it still could be a bad hard drive
<jxshxx> holstein: Everything else works, just no internet.
<holstein> jxshxx: everythign works but not the internet from a live CD?
<jxshxx> holstein: No, in it's current state
<holstein> jxshxx: do you understand what i mean but "live CD"? this is an easy way to remove your currently installed system from the equation without breaking your currently installed setup in any way
<jxshxx> holstein: Yes.  Shouldn't I be able to do that with the cd I have of the previous version?
<holstein> jxshxx: sure, but, that doenst answer all the questions.. that is a different kernel, so, if all works on the 13.04 live CD, you cant assume the issue is with the live CD, it could also be that your hardware supports the 13.04 kernel and not the 13.10 one
<jxshxx> holstein: I get it.  This is on an old laptop.  It's more a dvd player than anything now, but it'd be nice to be able to plug it in.  I was running 13.04, so it was after the upgrade to 13.10 that the ethernet quit.
<holstein> jxshxx: i would back up the data, and be prepared for a fresh install, and work through the following questions. does my hardware support 13.10? is my hardware broken? can i get to a desktop and use all the hardware from a 13.10 liveCD.. if so, a fresh install would be what i would do
<holstein> an install takes about 8 minutes
<holstein> you can look in "lspci" and see if the system is seeing the hardware.. also, ifconfig in the terminal
<jxshxx> holstein: The good news is there's nothing to back up.  Popping in the 13.04 cd now to see if it lets me connect w/ the www
<jxshxx> holstein: I'm IN!
<holstein> thats what i would use to download 13.10 and make installation media
<jxshxx> download 13.10 through the 13.04 cd?
<holstein> jxshxx: im just saying, thats how i would proceed..
<jxshxx> holstein: Alrighty then!  Thanks for your help.  I wouldn't have thought to test via live cd.  Genius ... plain and simple.  Take no guff from any soul, and have a lovely eve.
<holstein> jxshxx: good luck.. and if you want to check, ifconfig in the terminal can really help you see if the network devices are showing up
<YaMoonSun> I want to use my 4GB flash drive to create a multiple boot installer using YUMI from pendrivelinux - Which option should I choose to for alternitive install?
<holstein> YaMoonSun: just try the alternate ISO.. i dont know how well it works with yumi.. havent tried it
<YaMoonSun> You're not much help then.. I'm already 'just trying' lol
<holstein> YaMoonSun: cool.. enjoy!.. i dont think any documentation for either state the alternate iso's work
<YaMoonSun> They're not detected by yumi simply by choosing lubuntu is why I asked - Where are you located?
<holstein> YaMoonSun: i would start with something from here, if the errors are similar http://askubuntu.com/questions/194401/cant-install-alternate-cd-from-usb
<YaMoonSun> I know you think you're helping, but long story short, tl;dr
<holstein> YaMoonSun: i *am* helping.. as a volunteer. the way to use that iso should be similar if the error message is similar
<holstein> i used to do that with unetbootin and the ubuntustudio iso's
<holstein> if you dont find it helpful, no worries.. you can always try #ubuntu since there is a larger more active support community there, and you can reference yumi and *any* alternate iso there
<YaMoonSun> Well, I just made an educated guess and so far no error - I'll try to boot up in a virtual drive once I finish adding installers. I don't know if I can keep adding after I leave the program.
<YaMoonSun> No one ever talks in there, I keep getting the bot.
<uBUXUBu> hi lubers
<Foars> How would I go about burning the latest Lubuntu ISO to a disc? The typical Ubuntu instructions don't work with Ubuntu. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto#Burning_from_Ubuntu
<YaMoonSun> So why does Richard Stallman call Ubuntu spyware and does that also apply to Lubuntu? =/
<Foars> If I remember correctly, the search function in the Unity dock. When you search using it, that data is sent to Amazon or something.
<Foars> Lubuntu doesn't use Unity, so no YaMoonSun.
<Foars> You can disable that spyware feature before it even collects anything though.
<YaMoonSun> Thanks, also, with 1GB memory should my swap partition not exceed 1024mb?
<Foars> Not sure.
<YaMoonSun> Ah, alrighty =3
<Foars> I'll come back later.
<YaMoonSun> Alright - I think I need a reboot myself. =3
<noahsamgabe> Is anyone here?
<genii> noahsamgabe: Best to just ask a question if you have one, and then to see if anyone takes up an answer :)
<zleap> noahsamgabe, how can we help?
<noahsamgabe> oh, I just clean installed Lubuntu on my old laptop and I have a dark screen with no icons on the left. There are a few icons on the very bottom left that I can get to, but I would like a nice appearance on the screen and icons showing on the left. please
<noahsamgabe> dang, I just cleaned installed lubuntu
<noahsamgabe> am new with all of this.
<zleap> so you need to change the desktop wallpaper then and general appearance
<noahsamgabe> yes, please      i see no icons on the left
<zleap> you can put icons on the desktop if you want
<noahsamgabe> yes, need some wall paper
<noahsamgabe> and icons
<zleap> right click, desktop preferences
<noahsamgabe> o.k.
<zleap> for icons to applications right click and new shortcut
<noahsamgabe> right clicking brings up add to desktop or properties
<zleap> erm
<zleap> are you clicking on a blank area of the desktop
<noahsamgabe> left clicking on my laptop brings up desk top preferences box
<noahsamgabe> oh
<zleap> ok i right clcik here and select that from a menu that comes up
<zleap> what version are you using
<noahsamgabe> o.k. so go to create new and then to shortcut?
<zleap> yeah
<zleap> you can then add shortcuts to programs, if you know the name of the program as in what is executed when you r un it
<zleap> what do you want to add
<noahsamgabe> Well, I thought I downloaded 14.04, but at first it said 13.10 and at the end it said 14.04
<zleap> ok
<zleap> ok get to a terminal window, and type lsb_release -a
<zleap> that will tell you what you are running
<noahsamgabe> I have Ubuntu on another computer and it's icons come up on the left and i can go into appearances and pic one, but I don't seem to know how to do that here in Lubuntu.
<noahsamgabe> o.k.   want me to go to a terminal still?
<zleap> do you have an icon bar going down the left hand side on the other computer
<noahsamgabe> yes
<zleap> maybe that is running ubuntu, this channel is for lubuntu which runs on xfce, ubuntu runs unity
<noahsamgabe> I am on Lubuntu now which I have clean installed on my daughter's old computer. It has a black screen and no icons on the left. Should I still go to a terminal for you?
<zleap> yeah can do
<noahsamgabe> o.k. hang on
<noahsamgabe> k   got it
<zleap> but that may simply tell you what version you're running lubuntu is based on ubuntu so it gives ubuntu version
<zleap> lsb_release -a
<zleap> gives you info on what you are running
<noahsamgabe> lsb  command can't be found
<zleap> lsb_release -a
<zleap> there is an underscore between lsb and release
<noahsamgabe> gotcha    o.k.    It says Ubuntu Trusty Tahr    14.04     yes!
<zleap> ah so you are running lubuntu 14.04 which is the development / testing of the next release due in april 2014
<noahsamgabe> ohhhh    what should I do now
<zleap> if you are happy running beta / alpha then carry on
<noahsamgabe> which means?
<noahsamgabe> will this one make a difference in the long haul? Will this one work?
<zleap> it could be  unstable etc,  could crash, due to new software being added
<zleap> if you want stable install 13.10
<zleap> if you want help with 14.04 join #lubuntu+1
<noahsamgabe> soooooooo   oh dear... ummm  o.k. install 13.10, but how long does it last or is supported?
<zleap> erm
<noahsamgabe> do you think i'll be o.k. for awhile with this trial 14.04 until the real one comes out?
<zleap> it may be
<zleap> just that it could be prone to issue,  as its testing
<zleap> so people add stuff that needs testing so it could break things
<zleap> as i said ask in #lubuntu+1
<noahsamgabe> yes, and I'll try #lubuntu+1       dang       alright...    thanks for your answers. I appreciate it.
<zleap> np
<noahsamgabe> bye
<zleap> cya
<Foars> How would I go about burning the latest Lubuntu ISO to a disc? The typical Ubuntu instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/communityu/BurningIsoHowto#Burning_from_Ubuntu don't work with Lubuntu.
<holstein> Foars: should work fine.. lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<holstein> Foars: you dont copy the iso to a disc.. you have to make a copy of the actual disk.. using the iso as the source, and the disc as the destination
<Foars> holstein if you have a look at that link, you can't follow the instructions on Lubuntu.
<holstein> Foars: im just tring to straigten the link out.. its 404'ing for me
<holstein> Foars: regardless, its the same for all the iso's.. you can dd copy all of them now as well
<holstein> Foars: i think it is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto#Burning_from_Ubuntu that you are looking at
<Foars> Ooops: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto#Burning_from_Ubuntu
<Foars> Yea.
<holstein> Foars: is the issue you are running lubuntu? and using a different burner
<holstein> Foars: from *any* burner, that is the proceedure..
<holstein> Foars: make a copy of the disk.. the source is the iso, the blank disk is the copy..
<Foars> I guess I'll just have to look for some burning software, or try to fix my issue with my current burning software.
<holstein> Foars: whats the issue? what software? xfburn?
<holstein> Foars: you can always install brasero if that is what you are more comfortable with
<Foars> Yes, xburn holstein. paste.ubuntu.com/6747224/
<holstein> !info brasero
<ubottu> brasero (source: brasero): CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0-1ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 148 kB, installed size 1048 kB
<holstein> sudo apt-get install brasero ...or from whatever package manager you like
<Foars> Alright, I'll try this. Thank you.
<Ahmuck> hola.  is there a font viewer for lubuntu?
<holstein> Ahmuck: i thought gimp opene them?
<holstein> opened* and edited
<Ahmuck> i'm looking for a way to browse fonts in directories or the system without having to open every one through gimp
<holstein> !info gnome-font-viewer
<ubottu> gnome-font-viewer (source: gnome-font-viewer): font viewer for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0-1build1 (saucy), package size 37 kB, installed size 184 kB
<holstein> Ahmuck: i would just go with that..
<Ahmuck> holstein: that is perfect.  thx
<Foars> Is there a channel for brasero? There's one one the gnome IRC, with only one other person there. Or should I just ask here?
<holstein> Foars: wont hurt to ask. you can also ask in #ubuntu, since its an ubuntu repo package
<Ahmuck> Join us at our IRC channel: #brasero at irc.gimp.org
<holstein> Ahmuck: i would just ask here, and if no one has anything, ask in #ubuntu.. if you want to join the gimps irc, go for it
<Foars> I'm there Ahmuck, you don't appear to be.
<Foars> Just me and hyperair.
<Foars> I get a "Size Estimation" dialogue box, itt reads: "Please wait until the estimation of the size is completed."/"All files need to be analysed to complete this operation." and has a progress bar with no progress. It's been sitting there for quite a while.
<holstein> Ahmuck: sorry... Foars , i would just ask here
#lubuntu 2014-01-14
<gewt> is there any quick way to override the PAE check with the installer that doesn't require another 600M download?
<holstein> gewt: about half way down http://lubuntu.net/ , under system requirements. you'll see pae info, none of which i se require downloading 600M
<gewt> so far i've seen: download 500M .img, install from a  600M .iso and upgrade
<holstein> gewt: i read "download and start with the mini iso" thats 30m
<holstein> gewt: also, the fake raid is quite small
<gewt> okay, i wasn't seeing the 30M mini iso
<flyback> how do I positively absolutely disable this roll up 1/2 way up the screen shit in the wm
<flyback> cause it does NOT work correctely
<flyback> err more than 1/4 up
<flyback> the worst offender is hexchat/xchat but it does it to others as well
<holstein> flyback: when is what happening? are you using compsiting?
<flyback> when I just flip between stuff on taskbar
<flyback> how do I check that
<holstein> flyback: stuff? how do you flip between what? just clicking on icons on the taskbar?
<ianorlin> I don't quite get what you mean by roll?
<holstein> 12 roll?
<flyback> the app is no longer maximized
<flyback> it's like someone dragged the bottom up
<flyback> and resized it
<flyback> and then it gets stuck
<ianorlin> how many monitors are you using and at what size?
<ianorlin> and have you changed resolution recently?
<flyback> one and no
<flyback> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<flyback> it is a laptop hooked to external monitor
<flyback> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<flyback> oooooooooooooooooooooo
<flyback> FUCK ME
<Unit193> Dude, as I said before, watch the language.
<flyback> SORRY i'm so senile at this point I probably asked already
<flyback> it didn't even dawn on me it could see the internal lcd display as another monitor
<flyback> and it's getting confused
<flyback> well this unit is going away anyways
<flyback> now it makes more damn sense
<flyback> and the solution is to move to the other unit with the lcd physically removed
<ianorlin> maybe try openbox --reconfigure if they are differnt sizes
<flyback> na it's ok I was going to reload anyways
<flyback> at least now I know wtf is going on
<ianorlin> that is still langauge
<hoijui> a short, high-level user experience report:
<hoijui> i like the general idea, the desktop, the chosen applications, and how it works qutie well in general (lubuntu)
<hoijui> i don't like:
<hoijui> the default email client
<hoijui> (though i don't know no good replacement)
<hoijui> and i hate the WinME feeling i get, cause i have to supply my (sudo powers) password aaall the time
<hoijui> and half of the times i have no idea why
<hoijui> i gave up even trying to think of what it could be
<hoijui> and i am thinking of changinig my password to 123
<hoijui> cause it is so annoying otherwise
<hoijui> i never had this problem so extremely with any windows system
<hoijui> aehh linux system ;-)
<hoijui> sometimes i get asked the password right after login, and when i want to change some network connection settings, i sometimes get prompted 3 times for a single change
<hoijui> on my netbook, after startup, the power manager is not started by default
<hoijui> so i don't see the battery state
<hoijui> when i come back from suspend mode, it goes right back into suspend mode, after about 1 second or so
<hoijui> comming back from that, it works fine
<hoijui> last and most minor thing: the place  in the "status bar" that lets one switch between the two desktops is a solid grey, like the empty part of the bar
<Foars> I'm not sure any of us here are developers.
<Foars> Of Lubuntu. I may be wrong, but that's my guess.
<hoijui> :D
<hoijui> ok
<hoijui> yeah.. well i know that .. if you want such things ot change, you had to go to website and file bugs and so on
<hoijui> i am just too lazy right now
<hoijui> or well.. in general, to report this
<Foars> Right.
<hoijui> just.. quite strange to me, all this
<hoijui> most of it .. i woudl guess, could be fixed by using better default values
<hoijui> like... obviously, a big share of users of lubuntu will be netbook users, so of course they want battery status
<Unit193> Why on earth is it asking you that often?  Did you set the network config to system or something?  The suspend issue is strange as well, it'd make sense if you couldn't configure your settings in xfpm, but that's completely different.
<hoijui> the older version i used, had it
<hoijui> yeah.. also don;t know why it asks this much
<Unit193> Normally it says what application is asking.
<hoijui> yeah.. it might even do that
<hoijui> it is just a such insignificant dialog, that always looks the same, and coems too often
<hoijui> comes*
<hoijui> i understand that it can make sense to always ask at least once for the password when changeing settings...
<hoijui> but for most users it is just useless annoyance
<hoijui> you know... how many times will it happen that a hacker gets on your machine while you are away, changes your network settings, to be able to sneak on you or soemthing
<hoijui> maybe there is not a single thing where you actually need to do this
<hoijui> but we bug millions of users with this shit, every time then connect to a new WiFi
<hoijui> or when trying to get it to work
<hoijui> in the ens, as said, users will change their password to 123
<hoijui> and security is totalyl useless anyway
<Unit193> Anywho, did you have a support question?
<hoijui> nono.. sorry ;-)
<Foars> Not many people add the nose in these days.
<hoijui> hehe
<hoijui> yeah, yeah, i know, i am old
<hoijui> i even used WinME
<hoijui> but you know.. bakc in my days
<hoijui> we never would have dared to ask a user for his password
<hoijui> now them young folks do it
<hoijui> ... repeatedly!
<Unit193> Ah, well this is the support channel, perhaps #lubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic might be more fitting.
<hoijui> k
<JohnDoe_71Rus> hoijui: WinME (Millennium) not to old :) Do you remember 3.11 оr 95?
<Guest45243> Hey all, wondering if someone can help
<Guest45243> i have just upgraded Lubuntu 12.04 to 12.10 which seemed to have worked
<Guest45243> yet now when it boots, it just ends up with blank screen
<Guest45243> i have an old amilo pro
<Guest45243> that i am trying to get some sort of linux based os on so i can play about and start learning
<Guest45243> i thought linux based os were sposed to be simple and very flexible yet i've had nothing but grief....and seriously how many help/support/forums does ubuntu need
<Guest45243> hello anyone
<JohnDoe_71Rus> you use closed or opensource drivers for the video?
<Guest45243> opensource as far as i can tell, i am still new to this. thanks for replying though
<JohnDoe_71Rus> you can try liveCD 12.10 to test
<Guest45243> Ok, i will try that, but what would be the reason for 12.10 to install and then fail to boot fully, just so understand better what went wrong if anyhting?
<Myrtti> 12.10?
<Myrtti> oh right
<Myrtti> nvm
<user152> what is minimal pc settings for http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/13.10/release/lubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso ?
<user152> it's a link rome main page
<user152> fom*
<user152> from*
<user152[afk]> parameters*
<koell> hi can u explain me, why lubuntu  is so fu****** fast on shut down and start up?
<koell> when i watch my teachers and friends at school, they all need 4x times more to shut down their win 7/8/mac than me :)
<koell> btw does someone know how much ram the MATE desktop environment needs?
<Ahmuck> i'm looking for a set of world clocks
<Ahmuck> application for the desktop
<Ahmuck> i need to keep track of mulitple times accross the globe
<koell> Ahmuck: you may try tzwatch or gworldclock
<koell> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/tzwatch
<koell> watching now jono ubuntu on air! :D
<StephenS> LEBUNTU
<StephenS> this is LeBronUbuntu?
<StephenS> hostage situation
<wxl> StephenS: no, it's le. like french. it means "the buntu."
<StephenS> let the guns talk
<koell> any alternatives to firefox? its not very lightweight with 500 mb ram usage. does someone use midori?
<ianorlin> I have a little it is ok
<Unit193> I use firefox and xombrero, but xombrero isn't in the main repos.
<wxl> i still use chromium ;)
<holstein> midori is nice, but i usually use chrome
<nannes> you can try some alternatives:
<wxl> midori is, uh, weird
<nannes> chromium does work but not very customizable
<koell> but chrome sucks. ok not chrome itselft but its user interface.
<nannes> midori works too, sometimes crashes with flash
<wxl> not customizable?
<nannes> qupzilla is very nice, also crashes a bit with flash
<nannes> wxl: not as much as ff
<nannes> and then
<wxl> i love the chrome ui
<nannes> 4
<koell> is there no lightweight, maybe a webkit browser with gtk/gnome interface?
<nannes> OPERA
<wxl> oh noes
<holstein> midori is nice and light
<nannes> It is not free software unfortunately
<nannes> but Opera is by far the best
<nannes> really
<koell> wxl: i love the chrome ui too. but it doesnt look native
<wxl> koell: you mean gtk not gnome unless you want a lot of depends
<holstein> i found opera to be quite fast, but i havent used it in linux in years
<nannes> I tried it in a 1.6ghz processor (pentium) and 256mb ram
<nannes> the best
<nannes> better than chromium, midori and all
<koell> lol
<nannes> it's just NOT free as in freedom, nor open source
<koell> i ll give it a try
<wxl> apt-cache search webkit | grep -i gtk doesn
<wxl> t give good results
<wxl> i think xombrero is pretty fabulous
<koell> does some one use text browsers in terminal? r they really usable?
<nannes> mmm
<nannes> in some cases, they can be useful and usable yes
<nannes> they just don't support JS xD
<wxl> w3m is awesome
<wxl> with the right terminal (not lxterm, try urxvt) w3m-img package can even show inline images
<koell> wxl: but not awesome enought to use it on a daily base
<wxl> but yeah no js
<wxl> if you need youtube, facebook, and the rest of the modern net, not that awesome
<wxl> i wish. that would make my day. cacalabs should come out with an ncurses version of flash ;)
<koell> wxl: i would really appreciate to use ncurses applications only. :D
<wxl> koell: me too!
<nannes> haha
<nannes> your dream
<koell> i wish all people use plain txt files and ncurses :D
<koell> for a better world
<wxl> yep
<wxl> i can see it now
<koell> wxl: whats ur fav ncurses app?
<wxl> koell: while not my favorite, (i use bitlbee instead), i think finch is the best use of ncurses i've ever seen
<holstein> wxl: what to you use bitlbee for?
<wxl> holstein: IM
<holstein> to pull that into irssi?
<wxl> holstein: yep
<wxl> holstein: though i still feel compelled to someday make the switch to weechat
<holstein> i started on weechat and moved to irssi
<wxl> i like the notion of being able to split in both directions
<holstein> i just dont split.. but im on a netbook most of the time
<wxl> that makes sense
<koell> fck net
#lubuntu 2014-01-15
<koell> Can someone help me? I've placed the "file menu" applet in my lxde panel. Now if I click on it I get a dropdown of my home folder. But when I click on open folder or open terminal, nothing happens. Also its really weird there are no files shown, only folders.
<leszek> hi
<Subroutine> sorry, if someone did reply to my question, can you do it again, my irc dropped for a minute
<Ahmuck> hi.  i added spanish language to my lubuntu install, however now i am unable to spell check english, only spanish.  is there a way to switch the language from one to the other in lubuntu?
<Subroutine> Ahmuck: you can change language in preferences>Language support
<Ahmuck> Subroutine: does not work
<Ahmuck> the dialoge states that English is the last language and anything after that is ignored
<Ahmuck> however, it's not ignored
<Ahmuck> when I move Spanish to the top by dragging it places it at the top rather than under English (US)
<Ahmuck> I however want English (US) to be at the top of the list in that order
<Ahmuck> something broke?
<Ahmuck> my real problem is i've lost spell check support for thunderbird an d libreoffice.  they are spell checking for spanish, which is ok, but not prefered
<Subroutine> Ahmuck: dont know if this will help, but i would try removing spanish and if you spellcheck works afterwards try readding spanish again
<Subroutine> there probably is better way of doing it, but i dont know - im still pretty noob for linux
<Subroutine> i have added commands to ~./config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart instead, but where can i add them for all users?
<Subroutine> Ahmuck: also look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1977274
<koell1> Does someone use Dropdown folder applet in lxde panel?
<urielvigilant> How to install Nokuntu on Lubuntu
<urielvigilant> How to install Nokuntu on Lubuntu
#lubuntu 2014-01-16
<Rarrikin1> How do I change the keymap for a user such that it stays after logging out and back in?
<Rarrikin1> Lxkeymap seems to work only for the current logon session.
<phillw> Rarrikin1: have a read of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2130981 I'm sorry it is a bit involved, but it will solve yout issue.
<Rarrikin1> phillw: Thanks :)
<phillw> Rarrikin1: of course, you could use 14.04.... So far, so good but I'm not allowed to reccomend it unless you have a back up :)
<Rarrikin1> I'll use Quantal for now. I'll probably upgrade to that after letting someone borrow it for a few weeks, though.
<Rarrikin1> Thanks for the recommendation.
<phillw> 14.04 is the bug fix for 13.10; 12.04 was never an LTS for lubuntu.... Yes, it can be a bit confusing. 12.04 is very, very, old... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/14.04 has the most up to date information from Julien.
<Rarrikin1> Oh, that makes sense. I've had problems with 13.10, so I'm glad they're being worked out.
<Rarrikin1> (on another computer
<vite> I'm getting a kernel not syncing panic it freezes when I reboot I have to run the memtest for it to boot up. Any odeas?
<normanclegg> I'm surprised anyone is having any problems with lubuntu. I took a drive and installed lubuntu on it using a an intel4 Gateway computer. Booted it a few times and then took the drive and installed it into an old assed HP for my father. It booted and has been working fine for several months.
<deleted> el
<Zara> bonsoir
<CountryfiedLinux> My first PC has a P4 with 128 MB RAM and XP is kinda sluggish on it. Would LXDE perform better?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> in virtualbox latest lubuntu take 90-110Mb memory after boot
<JohnDoe_71Rus> I use lubuntu 12.04 at P4 2,3Ghz, 1Gb memory. All work good. But casual flash game in browser is terrible slow some time
<JohnDoe_71Rus> play video h264 take 15-30% cpu use
<CountryfiedLinux> So does LXDE use less memory than XP?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> CountryfiedLinux: http://www.lubuntu.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=1144 you can not understand the text, look at the screenshots
<ufuntu> Hey, last night i installed the latest version of Ubuntu on my older desktop, and it would keep fatally crashing. Im downloading Lubuntu now, seeing as I develop software on the computer, will Lubuntu be good for me?
<Myrtti> hard to day without knowing more details of your setup
<ufuntu> Its a cruddy eMachines, 2gb RAM, AMD anthlon, some low grade bare bones GPU i cant remember the name of but itsNvidia
<pleia2> the community council requested Lubuntu team members be available for a check in today at the meeting happening now, anyone from the team about? (doing Edubuntu first)
 * ianorlin has a job interview today when will I need to be available?
<pleia2> ianorlin: now :)
<ianorlin> which channel?
<pleia2> #ubuntu-meeting
<pleia2> just wrapping up edubuntu segment
<pleia2> ianorlin: thanks, good luck with your interview :)
<ianorlin> pleia2: thank you
<phillw> pleia2: I'd have loved to be there, but we both know why I left :(
<koell> is it possible to get the standard look of lxde on lubuntu? where do i find other themes?
<wxl> koell: box-look or whatever it is (google it)
<koell> wxl: its for openbox. but lxde?
<Unit193> He wants Lubuntu to look like default lxde, why not just login to the lxde session?
<wxl> koell: lxde uses openbox, silly
#lubuntu 2014-01-17
<KI7MT> phillw, Ok, Im here to bug you :-) .. After reading the message from the head of development, would it make sense to annotate the Lubuntu bugs listed on ubuntu-manual-tests or at least refer them to the Lubuntu Wiki / Testing pages ?
<phillw> KI7MT: unless you really want me to go into "rip some ones head'off...... the wiki pages actually need people to pull their finger out of the their collective ass and actually spend a few minutes each month to update.
<KI7MT> phillw, no, no need to go into that mode .. I already to daily iso zsync's and such, have lots of VM's running different things.  Is there anything I could help with from a test-case perspective?
<KI7MT> *already do .. .
<llogiq> Hi folks. How come there are no openjdk-7 packages for 1.7.0_51 on saucy? java -version still lists 1.7.0_25 - Only the Oracle JDK is currently up to date as far as I can see.
<koell> Hello Lubuntu users! And hello phillw! :)
<Sujatha_Thero> hi guys , i have LG M1 Express Dual laptop. it's keyboard works fine on XP , but not on Lubuntu, i plugged a usb keyboard in , it also works well, what has gone wrong ?
<Sujatha_Thero> anyone awake ?
<llogiq> Yep.
<Sujatha_Thero> i have LG M1 Express Dual laptop. it's keyboard works fine on XP , but not on Lubuntu, i plugged a usb keyboard in , it also works well, what has gone wrong ?
<Sujatha_Thero> llogiq:
<llogiq> Sujatha_Thero, I don't know. Sounds like some newish hardware?
<Sujatha_Thero> no , this an old laptop
<Sujatha_Thero> its keyboard works well in Win XP
<Sujatha_Thero> but not on Lubuntu
<llogiq> Strange. What bus is the keyboard on?
<Sujatha_Thero> currently i am using an external usb keyboard
<Sujatha_Thero> ibus
<llogiq> so it doesn't use usb?
<Sujatha_Thero> usb keyboard works though
<llogiq> perhaps you need a driver for that?
<Sujatha_Thero> i guess so
<Sujatha_Thero> where to find it ?
<Sujatha_Thero> i guess that the laptop keyboard is not usb ,  might be ps/2
<llogiq> Sujatha_Thero, can you check if "lsmod" output contains atkbd?
<Sujatha_Thero> wait
<Sujatha_Thero> lsmod | grep atk  resulted nothing
<Sujatha_Thero> how do i add it ?
<llogiq> Sujatha_Thero, modprobe atkbd
<llogiq> Probably needs root (so you may want to sudo)
<Sujatha_Thero> llogiq: hi  , how to install atkbd ?
<Sujatha_Thero> llogiq:  r u around ?
<llogiq> Sujatha_Thero, I'm at work, so sorry if I may take some time to answer.
<Sujatha_Thero> llogiq:  sorry to disturb u
<llogiq> Sujatha_Thero, maybe modprobe xtkbd  will work
<Sujatha_Thero> llogiq: i will try n let u know
<llogiq> Does anyone know why openjdk-7 is still on 1.7.0_25 on saucy?
<deleted> Anyone here use pipelight?
<Zara> bonjour
<deleted> hi
<Zara> you speak french?
<deleted> not enough
<Zara> ok
<Zara> i try to explain
<Zara> comment lancer des applications au démarrage de ubuntu?
<deleted> lancer?
<Zara> how to launch applications at startup of ubuntu?
<deleted> ahh
<deleted> launch
<deleted> This is a good tutorial
<deleted> http://askubuntu.com/questions/159008/how-to-add-startup-applications-in-lubuntu
<Zara> lubuntu
<deleted> ?
<llogiq> cu folks.
<deleted> bye
<Myrtti> Zara: lubuntu ou ubuntu?
<Zara> lubuntu
<deleted> the guide I linked is for lubuntu
<Zara> ok merci
<deleted> no problem
<jirido> Hi. i got a problem with thunderbird on lubuntu 12.04. It dont get windowframes like the rest of programs.. no max, min and close.. any ideas how to fix or debug this?
<wxl> jirido: i've never had that problem before. did you get tbird from the repos?
<wxl> jirido: i'd say you should try running with -safe-mode first off
<manlin> hi users... anyone got any link/ref/doc to beautifying lubuntu UI?
<holstein> manlin: "beauty is in the eye of the beholder" as they say.. i think you will find much info by searching "lxde themes"
<manlin> holstein: yeah .. I'm still trying to make it look the way I want it
<holstein> manlin: you might have to get more specific.. "how do i add a panel to lxde?".. "how do i apply this icon theme to lxde?".. etc..
<manlin> holstein: alright. when i set system theme to panel, the background to applets still show different colors
<manlin> in Panel Settings > Appearance
<manlin> That's little annoying
<RudeViper> is there any way to recover mouse and keyboard - if they don't get recognized after reinstalling and then physically moving the machine? They worked before moving - but don't know and they weren't unplugged.
<RudeViper> know = now - sorry for the typo
<ianorlin> both keyboard and mouse working is tough as how do you fix that?
<ianorlin> do you have any other keyboards or mice?
<RudeViper> yes - switched to a usb pair - they aren't showing up either - do I have to reinstall?
<ianorlin> did they work in a live seisson?
<ianorlin> or where you using alt cd?
<RudeViper> yes they worked - even worked after install and several boots - but when I moved machine they quite
<RudeViper> I can ssh in so I know it isn't locked up
<ianorlin> can you do lsusb through ssh with the usb pair plugged in?
<RudeViper> hang on I'll check
<RudeViper> it's rebooting so hang on a moment
<RudeViper> yeah something crapped out - have to try and reinstall - now computer won't boot at all
<ianorlin> um can you get into grub at startup
<ianorlin> hold sift if not on dual boot
<ianorlin> maybe try another kernel or something if you have an old one
<RudeViper> nope - reinstall - lol
<RudeViper> ok can I install if from live and disable to gui from there?
<RudeViper> I'm setting it up as a file and minecraft server
<Unit193> Change /etc/default/grub "quiet splash" to include "text" removing the others or not.
<RudeViper> that was what I was about to do when it quite working - lol - no problem - just thought there might be a shortcut for it
<Unit193> Shortcut?
<RudeViper> wow - booting into live cd - no mouse or keyboard - but it works in bios and first splash screen where you select language and then to try or install - now they are gone
<RudeViper> yeah - a setting I could do on install so it just started that way from the get go - no problem with editing grub file though - that is easy peasy
<Unit193> Well that's quite the strange one.
<ianorlin> also hope it isn't just a dead port
<Unit193> He said bios showed them working.
<RudeViper> not a dead port - broken mouse - part of the plug broke off inside the ps/2 port - ugh
<RudeViper> usb mouse seems to be working - will know for sure after reinstall
<RudeViper> anyone know of a keyboard shortcut to bring up the equivelant of the start button?
<Unit193> C-Escape
<RudeViper> thanks
<Unit193> Configurable, ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<RudeViper> the broken piece that is still in there must be overiding the usb mouse - gotta figure a way to DISABLE the ps/2 port
<Unit193> lsmod | grep ps
<RudeViper> ok dug the piece of plastic out - crossing fingers here
<RudeViper> nope - wouldn't start - so I put the dvd back in and I;m still getting the screwed up mouse pointer - lol
<RudeViper> ok when this thing gets done - the lsmod | grep ps command will turn of the ps2 port?
<Unit193> Nope.
<ianorlin> no it will show if a driver is listed
<RudeViper> ok
<ianorlin> in the kernel module
<RudeViper> anyway to actually disable it period?
<ianorlin> blacklist the ps2mouse driver I think
<RudeViper> eventually I'll be in text mode anyway but some stuff I need the gui for to start with
<RudeViper> ok
<RudeViper> gotta love old computers huh?
<RudeViper> ok I just typed lsmod | grep ps and nothing came up
#lubuntu 2014-01-18
<nischay> Hi, I am Nischay, Just now I perfromed fsck for my ext3 fs of huge size (600GB). fsck fixed inconsistencies, as result It created losf+found with size of 2.1GB, Just want to is it safe remove the content of lost+found dir
<holstein> i would look through it
<nischay> is it safe to remove the content of losf+found file as it is consuming 2.1 gb space in my fs
<holstein> nischay: i would want to look through it.. i mean, its your stuff.. you have to decide if you want/need it
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/165614/is-it-safe-to-delete-a-lostfound-folder
<nischay> it means it is not gooing to harm my fs,
<nischay> thanks now I got it )
<ABC-XYZ> hi, how could I alter the system-wide default GTK2 theme for LXDE?
<nitus> two questions this morning
<nitus> 1. lately when I boot up, there's a pop-up message telling me there's a system error, asking me whether to send or not
<nitus> but it doesn't tell me what the problem is, and everything seems fine
<nitus> how do I find out what the issue is?
<nitus> 2. what is getty and why are so many instances of it running? it doesn't come up in synaptic, though numerous variations of a getty appear. seems to do with modems or fax, but I have no modem
<Unit193> Hit report and it'll show you, but I turned apport off myself.  As for the second...
<Unit193> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<Unit193> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/getty
<nitus> actually report doesn't seem to do anything visibly different than cancel. I assumed it just meant it would send a report. don't recall it ever did. apport appears to be installed, but I'm not sure which if any of the related packages should be installed or if it was toggled off by something at some point. is there some other way to identify problems?
<nitus> for #2, I guess then it's normal for there to be 5 or 6 gettys running?
<nitus> I'm a relative newcomer to linux, and it bothered me that there is no such package installed or indeed any package with getty in the name. but if it's normal, I won't worry about it
<nitus> I know that the 1st issue appeared after adding several packages over the course of a day or two, mainly wine related
<nitus> ah I see. just visited the tty terminals.
<nitus> do those serve any purpose?
<_joey> does anyone have problem playing flash in chromium on latest lubuntu?
<nitus> is it a new install? and do you have lubuntu-restricted-extras?
<nitus> also chromium doesn't come with flash by default
<nitus> I use firefox and always got chromium set up in the same manner, with the packages for lubuntu-restricted-extras, flashplugin-installer, flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound so I never had that issue
<dorohoro> how do i change screen brightnes in lubunut
<dorohoro> *lubuntu
<Zezinia> hi , how i can resolve these prob
<Zezinia> could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock  -  open (13: permission denied)
<Zezinia> unable to lock the administration directory  (/var/lib/dpkg/) , are you root
<Myrtti> use sudo?
<Zezinia> Myrtti;  how ?
<Myrtti> what are you actually doing? apt-get update?
<Myrtti> if you're doing this on commandline terminal, then just start the line with sudo and continue it as you were
<Myrtti> if you're doing this with graphical apps, then I'd like to know what you were doing
<Myrtti> (don't use sudo then)
<Myrtti> (if you get that with graphical apps, you've got something else messed up)
<RudeViper> Morning guys
<RudeViper> anyone know how to make linux ignore the ps2 mouse ports?
<wxl> RudeViper: specifically, no, but generally, remove the kernel module and/or blacklist it
<wxl> RudeViper: lspci should help you figure out the module name, and modprobe will help you remove it (temporarily). blacklisting involves editing /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<wxl> RudeViper: though the driver may be built into the kernel, which is likely. in that case you'll have to dig through /proc and /sys for the right file to echo 0 to
<wxl> RudeViper: i'd be more helpful but i don't do ps/2 ;)
<infocon> I'm trying to figure out how to install Lubuntu 13.10 on my netbook. I downloaded the iso, but am unsure as to what to do next, and I can't find info on those steps.
<holstein> infocon: have you ever installed any operating systems? maybe windows?
<infocon> I installed Linux from Windows.
<holstein> !install | infocon
<ubottu> infocon: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<holstein> basically, you need to make installation media from the iso you downloaded.. that can be a CD/DVD or a USB stick. the machine must be able to boot that media.. you boot it from the machine, and run through the options
<infocon> Alright, thanks.
<Subroutine> hi, im using ARandR for my dualscreen setup. anyone knows how do i get lubuntu menu at rightclick on desktop on my secondary monitor, instead of openbox menu?
<Subroutine> do you guys hate me from some reason, or is this just realy unhelpful room. i consider myself as linux noob but still i was able to help here more ppl then i was helped.
<zleap> Subroutine, how can we help ?
<Subroutine> sorry that sound too wrong, i dont mean to offend anyone
<Myrtti> so am I reading it right that you want one DE in one window and other at the second?
<zleap> right click appearence, desktop preferences,  then there is the menu option in advanced
<Subroutine> i get lubuntu menu in one screen and openbox menu on other. i'd like them to be both lubuntu menu
<Subroutine> zleap: this is unchacked - not to use openbox menu, but it still does use openbox on secondary screen
<ianorlin> was it checked before?
<Subroutine> also i had another problem. since i upgared from 10.04 to 10.13 my autostart script for all users stoped working, so i have to use autostarts for individual users
<Subroutine> ianorlin: no
<zleap> i can't find settings for desktops and window managers
<zleap> but there are several configuration tools for some reason
<ianorlin> what do you mean by uses openbox it is still the defualt window manager
<zleap> lxde
<zleap> if you click on the option i suggested you get a different right click menu
<zleap> desktop session settings allows you to change what window manager is used
<Subroutine> window manager is fine. its just popup menu i get when i rightclick desktop. on primary screen i get lubuntu menu(create new, select all, dort files, preference), but when i rightclick secondary screen I get openbox menu(PC filemanager, terminal, accessories, internet, office, multimedia system, logout)
<Subroutine> i'd like both to be the same popup menus
<zleap> hmm
<zleap> maybe there is a bug somewhere I would expect them to be the same,
<zleap> as i said there are several configuration tools for all of this none of which seem to shed light on what you want to do
<Subroutine> ok i stick with it until 14.04 comes out. hopefuly it may fix it.
<Subroutine> do you think you can help me with my other issue
<Subroutine> since i upgared from 10.04 to 10.13 my autostart script for all users stoped working, so i  have to use autostarts for individual users/etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu
<Subroutine> /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart was cleand after upgarde and even i add command manualy it doesnt do anything
<zleap> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2182986
<zleap> that seems to affect clean install systems too, so it could be a issue with 13.10,..  however that link may provide some help
<Subroutine> zleap: i've been trying something similar, spend hours googling, i try again. brb
<zleap> ok
<zleap> try desktop session settings, i think you can start / stop stuff there
<Subroutine> zleap: desktop session setting is again only for current user as far as i belive. and the link you gave me earlier didt help, but at least i know how to fix two network setting icons - i was getting this sometimes while trying to fix autostart yesterday and day before.
<zleap> ok cool
<Subroutine> ill just wait till april and do fresh insatll of 14.04 and all hope it will sort all bugs i have
<Subroutine> thank you anyway and sorry for taht silly comment i have made - i was getting but frustrated after being ignored for few days
<ianorlin> getting frustrated isn't good
<ianorlin> apology accepted
<Subroutine> lol
<Subroutine> ianorlin: and especially when its but frustration, of course i did mean 'bit frustrated'
<ianorlin> haha
<leszek> hi
<ianorlin> hi
<RudeViper> Ok - update - believe it or not - it had absolutely nothing to do with the mouse - it was the video drivers - I updated them and my usb mouse is working...... It's just weird that the only thing messed up was the mouse - lol
<RudeViper> now for the next problem - the startup manager seems to be missing from lubuntu 13.10 - anyway to revive that? I need to get minecraft server to start when the machine boots
<ianorlin> can you luanch defualt apps for lxseisson I think that will allow you
<RudeViper> not really - I'm using lubuntu not lxde - running that will change settings etc - really convoluted way around the issue - I'll have to try some sort of script I guess
<Unit193> Sooo, personally with something like that it just seems easier to use a crontab with @reboot in it. :P
<RudeViper> if I knew how to do that I would - lol - trying to find a simple way - found something in the lubuntu software packages that might work - else guess I'll have to learn about cron
<Unit193> How do you launch minecraft now?
<ianorlin> I use cron to toggle mute on my speakers to go to bed on time
<Unit193> Also, ianorlin's idea with lxsession-default-apps may be a better GUI way.
<Unit193> ianorlin: Heh, I have that too. :D
<Unit193> (Or, to not bother others, but close.)
<RudeViper> I haven't yet - I am ust installing everything
<wxl> RudeViper: i'd use upstart, personally
<Unit193> Suure you would, sparky.
<Unit193> Thought about that, might not be bad but it'd change user it's run as I'd think.
#lubuntu 2014-01-19
<FuuqUmiist> hey
<FuuqUmiist> how do you get the mic to work on guvcview
<angjinhang> hi...anyone here? i have bad problems about my wifi connection on lubuntu 13.10...
<Noskcaj> angjinhang, Remember that if nothing helps here, !support has some other suggestions
<angjinhang> !support?
<ubottu> angjinhang: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<angjinhang> bot? :/
<leszek> hi
<PatMon> Hello. Can someone recommend me an EMail-Client which is leight weight, supports IMAP and PGP and makes use of an Masterpassword for storimg my Email-Passwords?
<PatMon> I searched the web vor hours, ended up with Clwas Mail - but it has no Master Password.
<PatMon> *Claws
<koell> im looking for a notification center in the terminal, just to see all news, stuff and whats going on in a single terminal view. lets say u have new tweets, mails, etc.
<Unit193> koell: Are you actually looking for something?  Or just think it'd be cool? :P  Just use screen+newsbeuter+alpine|mutt and multitail whatever logs you need.
<koell> Unit193: I already use em. But there is no main interface to show all those "logs" in a list.
<koell> hi phillw
<phillw> hi koell
<ianorlin> join #lubuntu-offtopic
<koell> does someone use i3 wm?
<Osmodivs> Hello. I just upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10, and when I try to open synaptic, it gives me this error message: E: The value 'precise' is invalid for APT::Default-Release as such a release is not available in the sources
<Osmodivs> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Osmodivs> Whats wrong?
<koell> Osmodivs: Im sorry, never heard of. Good luck anyway :)
<Osmodivs> They say I have to edit /etc/apt/apt/conf.d But there is no such file in my system
<pleia2> it's a directory, and one of those / should be a . /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/
<koell> Osmodivs: the only path i've found is /etc/apt/apt.conf.d
<pleia2> also look in /etc/apt/sources.list for errors (that is a file)
<pleia2> you can also try this command to see which file under /etc/apt has the Default definition: grep -r Default /etc/apt/*
<Osmodivs> Iwas doing this: sudo leafpad /etc/apt/apt.conf.d
<pleia2> Osmodivs: that's a directory, not a file
<Osmodivs> let me try /etc/apt/sources
<pleia2> my system doesn't set a default-release, so I'm not sure where this is popping up for you :\
<Osmodivs> pleia2, /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades:// Set this value to "true" to get emails only on errors. Default
<pleia2> Osmodivs: yeah, that's not it
<Osmodivs> So... What should I delete? I dont want to break this as I did with my OpenBox config file
<Osmodivs> http://pastebin.com/sKVVr6Ax
<koell> Hi I just installed i3 window manager and would like to get into it. It seems to be really cool, but it looks ugly and not like lubuntu's windows. Does someone know how to get Lubuntu windows look within i3?
#lubuntu 2015-01-12
<niytro> hi all =)
<niytro> just installed lubu 14.04.1 and im excited
<niytro> however im facing a few bugs was looking for some help
<niytro> i cant seem to open the settings for workspaces to edit them, im clicking show desktop pager settings and nothing happens
<holstein> niytro: you are clicking "show desktop" ?
<holstein> niytro: it wont do anything if you are already looking at the desktop.. what do you want to have happen?
<holstein> !bug | niytro
<ubottu> niytro: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> if you feel you have a bug, ^
<niytro> im clicking desktop pager settings
<niytro> and no windows come up
<niytro> im unable to remove the second desktop that i dont need
<holstein> niytro: it can be tricky, there
<holstein> niytro: you dont want *any* other desktops, then?
<holstein> i remember actually being able to click around and make that happen..
<niytro> holstein, just one is fine, im on older hardware anyway so i never have too many windows open
<niytro> i was on 14.10 and a settings box would come up
<holstein> niytro: workspaces dont take up resources like that
<niytro> but i downgraded to the point release on 04 for the LTS
<holstein> niytro: i suggest using 14.04..
<niytro> holstein, i didnt think that they did but im saying i dont have enough programs running at any given time to need more than one workspace
<niytro> holstein, im on 14.04.1
<holstein> niytro: sure, and i feel that, i can poke around in the menu and get rid of my second ont
<holstein> one*
<holstein> niytro: can you?
<niytro> holstein, let me try again
<niytro> holstein, okay found it in openbox config manager
<niytro> holstein, cool
<niytro> holstein, sorry im really new to linux
<holstein> niytro: you are using both openbox, and lxde.. openbox is part of lxde
<holstein> niytro: no worries.. its not totally clear
<niytro> i was unaware
<niytro> holstein, okay now I went to default apps for LXSession and im trying to change default launch app for music and videos to VLC, which I installed, but there is no VLC listed
<niytro> holstein, I also am unable to change my screen brightness
<niytro> holstein, the brightness is an issue
<holstein> niytro: screen brightness can be on different keys that you are used to, or related to the gpu driver.. or if your GPU supports linux or not
<niytro> holstein, okay well ive tried to google this issue without any luck
<holstein> niytro: heres the biggest issue with your screen brightness
<holstein> you are not promised by the creator of the hardware that you can control the screen brightness in linux
<holstein> niytro: now, it could be *simple*.. could be, the GPU drivers.. have you experiemented with other GPU drivers?
<niytro> holstein, this laptop is old, its a toshiba satellite M45-S269
<ianorlin> niytro: have you tried xbacklight?
<holstein> could be a simple pacakge that the lighter lubuntu doesnt have that main ubuntu wound have
<holstein> would*
<niytro> i havent tried xbacklight
<niytro> actually
<niytro> i think i did
<niytro> command line only right?
<holstein> i refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaptopSpecialKeys
<niytro> okay xbacklight says there are no outputs with backlight property
<ianorlin> niytro: I am not sure what I can do for you then
<niytro> well that sucks haha
<niytro> thanks though
<niytro> its like full brightness all the time, bummer
<holstein> niytro: there are other ways to set screen brightness
<niytro> hows that
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/149054/how-to-change-lcd-brightness-from-command-line-or-via-script
<holstein> you can try that, or, again, explore GPU drivers..
<niytro> i just changed a setting and cant figure out where it is again
<niytro> to have images next to menu items
<niytro> and buttons
<niytro> got it
<holstein> niytro: i say, experiement with settings in the live iso, and/or the guest account. then you dont have to worry
<niytro> well ive decided this is for sure what i want on this machine
<niytro> it runs so well
<holstein> niytro: sure
<niytro> very old laptop that used to run xp
<niytro> okay so im going to look at those links for the screen brightness
<holstein> niytro: im saying, rather than, getting into the situation where you say "oh, i have pressed a button, and changed a setting, and cant revert, and im having a bad day".. just use the live iso to experiment like you are doing
<niytro> and see what i come up with
<holstein> or, in the guest account
<holstein> the settings are not saved there
<niytro> how do i access the guest account
<holstein> you can experiment, in both situations, without "breaking" anything permanently
<holstein> niytro: you can log into the guest account from the login screen
<niytro> okay great
<niytro> i really need to figure out this brightness problem
<niytro> time to read
<holstein> niytro: try the command line
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/149054/how-to-change-lcd-brightness-from-command-line-or-via-script
<holstein> keep in mind, you were promised windows support.. not linux support.. so, you  may have to accept compromise
<niytro> i cant stand windows
<niytro> and they stopped support for xp anyway
<niytro> i love linux im excited to be learning
<holstein> niytro: sure.. but "they" promised you xp support.. thats all im saying. "they" are welcome to support linux, but, if they dont, then, you may not have things working "out of the box" like the brightness
<niytro> just really want to turn down this brightness so i dont fry my eyes doing so
<niytro> oh i seee
<holstein> there may be ways to make that work, but, there may not.. but, *all* of linux, and ubuntu and lubuntu are completely open.. not preventing that from working, in any way
<niytro> i understand
<niytro> holstein, success! changed brightness using xrandr
<niytro> holstein, now to figure out how to bind a command to some hotkeys
<holstein> niytro: maybe, just take it easy
<ianorlin> niytro: it will be ~/.config/openbox
<holstein> niytro: think about the arc of how you learned using xp.. and how long you literally just used it "as-is".. try and not land in linux and solve all the worlds problems the first day..
<niytro> well nothing else to do at the moment
<niytro> but i hear you
<niytro> but that makes me so happy
<niytro> that was driving me nuts
<niytro> hmm also transmission isnt handling magnet links for some reason
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/122930/how-can-i-make-firefox-open-magnet-links-in-transmission
<holstein> http://www.reddit.com/r/linux4noobs/comments/1n92el/ubuntuhow_do_i_set_transmission_as_the_default/
<holstein> i remember working out a way to do it.. for someone else
<niytro> yea when i hit a magnet link it tries to run xdg-open
<niytro> or something
<niytro> im reading that second page
<niytro> holstein, does lubuntu allow to create a "restore point" for recovery later if needed?
<niytro> this link fixed the magnet link
<niytro> https://www.foresightlinux.se/make-chromium-or-chrome-to-open-magnet-links-in-lxde/
<niytro> editing xdg-open
<Dresk> Yet another strange bug, the clock on lxpanel stops updating frequently (I have seconds displayed)
<Dresk> Not even sure how to kick start it back into gear
<Dresk> Hm, it updated after one minute
<Dresk> Yeah it only updates on the minute
<ianorlin> I have a seen it skip seconds too
<Dresk> Googling it I see the bug apparently fixed in 2010
<wxl> Dresk: you still around?
<Dresk> wxl: Yeah
<wxl> Dresk: where we at? questions remain?
<Dresk> wxl: Well, stuff's working decently right now, I'm still getting used to upstart and Synaptic, got all my themes working except for Qt5 (only one app I have uses that, Teamspeak, and it has its own isolated Qt5 libs with it), PulseAudio is running but I am having some odd clipping issues with Audacious even with the EQ disabled
<wxl> don't get too used to upstart Dresk, given impending systemd ;)
<Dresk> wxl: Just lots of things to learn; before I was on Mandriva with RPMs, which I didn't use, I compiled everything, I used ALSA with hardware mixing on a soundcard that supported hardware mixing (and a hardware equalizer)
<wxl> Dresk: i don't use pulse. lots of people do, i loathe it.
<Dresk> Yeah like, what's up with that, systemd is here to conquer init but, what's upstart doing?
<wxl> Dresk: my guess is that upstart will fade away, too.
<Dresk> wxl: Well my very advanced Linux friends hate Pulse but say it's here to stay.  Skype also needs Pulse
<wxl> Dresk: i use skype with alsa.
<Dresk> I don't particularly like Pulse right now, but it's working and the Volume Mixer GUI is very nice
 * wxl nods
<Dresk> My alternative would be ALSA dmix I guess at this point, I'm not going to use hardware mixing anymore, caused too many random issues
<Dresk> I'm debating NOT using Firefox through Synaptic, instead using Firefox's official releases, since I have no idea how quick Ubuntu churns out new versions and what Firefox's own Check for Updates feature does
<Dresk> Ah, I see it's disabled
<wxl> yeah i find browsers usually lag behind
<wxl> i use official google chrome
<Dresk> The biggest question I have at this point is, why did I choose Lubuntu over Ubuntu, more importantly, how EXACTLY is it different?  Did they just introduce some packages that added NetworkManager to LXDE?  What else is different as opposed to me running Ubuntu with LXDE?
<wxl> the fact that the install results in an addition of a repo makes it sustainable
<wxl> similar with virtualbox
<wxl> well basically all of the gnome/unity bits are totally removed
<wxl> and for the sake of discussion, imagine all the apps are removed
<wxl> and then anything required for those pieces are removed
<wxl> then throw in lxde
<wxl> and use only apps that are lightweight
<Dresk> Well what's an example of an app that was cut due to not being lightweight?  Is LibreOffice an example?  I don't know if that comes with Ubuntu by default (with Mandriva I'm accustomed to being asked what I want to install during installation, as opposed to *buntu's setup of no options, just packages afterwards)
<wxl> Dresk: yes
<wxl> you CAN remove whatever you want and add whatever you want
<wxl> so you want libreoffice instead of abiword and gnumeric
<wxl> just install one and remove the others
<wxl> removing anything that's part of lubuntu will imply removing "lubuntu-desktop" which is just an index file. don't freak out when you see that. just delete it.
<Dresk> I have to comment that it's nowhere near as polished as Mandriva; Mandriva has a full control center which centralizes access to everything, including package management, users, power control, compositor, themes for all engines (Gtk, Qt, etc), service management (easily start / stop services, remove them from on boot)
<Dresk> So on the one hand I went from compiling everything and living in a terminal but having excellent GUI-based system administration, to full package usage but what I consider a degraded system control UI (no "Control Panel" to start with, an idea I personally like)
<Dresk> Oh, one bug that by all accounts should be fixed is that my clock only updates on the minute, despite me having it display the second.  I can randomly jumpstart it by doing properties on lxpanel, but it only updates on the second for a few minutes, then goes back to on the minute
<wxl> file a bug on that one
<Dresk> This bug was filed back in 2008 independent of Lubuntu, and apparently fully resolved in all edge cases in 2010, so I have no idea how it's happening here
<wxl> Dresk: then it could be a regression, and/or lubuntu-specific
<nicholas> is lxde good? I might consider switching to it from XFCE
<nicholas> can you customize it a lot?
<ianorlin> good is personal preference but you have to try it out
<ianorlin> yes there are lots of ways to customize it
<nicholas> ok
<nicholas> are there a lot of customization options?
<wxl> what's "a lot?"
<wxl> Dresk: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/obconf/+bug/1272834/comments/9
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1272834 in obconf (Ubuntu) "obconf segfaults with the --tab option when changing pager options" [Medium,Confirmed]
<wxl> Dresk: that should fix your problems with the desktop page
<nicholas> same or greater than xfce
<wxl> nicholas: well there's no composition naturally in lxde. is there something specific you're looking for?
<Dresk> wxl: I'm guessing your a Lubuntu dev?
<nicholas> lightweight, customizable, stable
<Dresk> nicholas: compton seems to be the rage for that
<Unit193> Compton is good as a compositor, and openbox is rather configurable as long as you don't mind editing config files.
<wxl> Dresk: nope
<wxl> nicholas: you're using subjective words. i'm looking for something more objective. what specific do you want to change?
<Dresk> Hm, experienced some PulseAudio latency on that notification, strange, first time
<nicholas> IDK, just getting bored of xfce
<Dresk> nicholas: I think you'll find LXDE to be very lightweight and streamlined but with a "Windows 7" pedigree of polish and customization
<Dresk> nicholas: LXDE as a derivative of Openbox is lacking in GUI configuration though
<nicholas> ok
<Unit193> Dresk: It uses openbox as the window manager.
<nicholas> I've used openbox standalone before in Crunchbang
<Dresk> nicholas: I started out with KDE eons ago, switched to IceWM since it was claimed to be the MOST efficient, switched to Gnome for a bit and have been with LXDE for, 6 years or so now
<nicholas> I'm still a n00b at this linux stuff, about 1/2 to 1 year of experience
<Dresk> So, anecdotally speaking, I think LXDE has "a lot" of customization for you
<nicholas> would lxde be OK for me?
<Dresk> Sure
<Dresk> http://spidflisk.com/tmp/Linux.Desktop.2014.02.04.png - Here's a screenshot of my LXDE desktop, hasn't changed much since I took it
<nicholas> ok, I'll give it a try
<Dresk> But that screenshot has me angry now since the font rendering is much smoother than what I have now in Lubuntu, going to speak to wxl about that, heh
<nicholas> nice
<nicholas> whaqts that thing on the upper right side that shows your cpu etc
<nicholas> conky?
<Dresk> GKrellM
<nicholas> cool
<Dresk> So, that's an example of an LXDE desktop, but kind of barebones in what LXDE can do for you
<Dresk> Just, nice, consistent theming, I like lxpanel (the bottom bar with the desktops, task manager, clock, tray, etc)
<nicholas> sure, I'm downloading it right now on my xubuntu
<nicholas> so to start it, do I have to change xorg or something?
<Dresk> If you logout you should be able to choose your session at the login screen in the top right
<wxl> i use awesome instead of openbox
<Dresk> I JUST switched to *buntu 2 days ago, I'm completely new to it
<nicholas> ok, got by using "startlxde"
<wxl> OH
<wxl> thanks for reminding me about that
<Dresk> wxl: Alright we gotta figure out what's going on with my font rendering, one sec, let me take a screenshot of my current desktop
<nicholas> in lxde, is there a global settings menu?
<nicholas> or it just in the menu
<wxl> there is no ONE place to do settings nicholas
<nicholas> ok TY for the help
<Dresk> In a way; lxpanel is the biggest piece of it, but individual lxde apps have their own individual settings
<Dresk> nicholas: I do personally prefer KDE's style of a big control panel, but lxde is functioned as a per-app setup
<nicholas> ok
<nicholas> maybe I'll keep xfwm4, kinda like the themes for it, IDK
<nicholas> Anyone know how to change the color of the open window tabs in lxpanel?
<Dresk> Not sure if you can
<nicholas> ok, is there like a gui openbox settings?
<Dresk> Right-click anywhere in the panel and click Panel Settings
<nicholas_> ok
<Dresk> That's where you configure "lxpanel" itself, without getting into the individual components
<Dresk> wxl: You still here?
<nicholas_> yeh
<nicholas_> sorry accidently closed my irc
<nicholas_> LOL
<nicholas_> oh nvm
<nicholas_> any gui openbox setttings?
<Dresk> Not sure what you mean by that?  obconf is still pertinent
<nicholas_> ohh found it
#lubuntu 2015-01-13
<nicholas> in lxpanel, anyone know how to change the clock to 12-hour format?
<Unit193> %-I:%M %p
<nicholas> thank you!
<nicholas> also, is there a way to add a battery percentage on the battery indicator? and my network monitor doesn't seem to work, as it is always at 0
<Unit193> You should be able to add the xfpm plugin for the battery, and 'network monitor'?
<nicholas> network status plugin, it's suppose to show the wireless strength
<nicholas> so I install the XFCE power manager in lxde?
<Unit193> !info xfce4-power-manager-plugins
<ubottu> xfce4-power-manager-plugins (source: xfce4-power-manager): power manager plugins for Xfce panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.1-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 33 kB, installed size 202 kB
<Unit193> That should have the LXDE plugin as well.
<nicholas> hmm, can't seem to find the battery plugin in the "add items" tab in lxpanel :-/
<nicholas> hello, anyone know how to get compoziting in lxde? currently using lubuntu
<ianorlin> yes install compton from repos
<nicholas> ok?
<ianorlin> then if you want it to autostart add it in menu->prefrences->defaualt apps for lxsession -> click on core applications -> type compton into composite manager logout and log back in
<nicholas> I'll just stick with lubuntu, I guess
<nicholas> lubuntu is minimal enough
<ianorlin> and for some minimalism is a good thing if they don't like a bunch of animations distracts them
<nicholas> oops that message was on the wrong channnel, LOL
<nicholas> so is compton a window manager?
<ianorlin> no it is a compositor on its own
<ianorlin> openbox is the window manager by default
<nicholas> so it's like an add-on to openbox
<nicholas> ?
<ianorlin> yes
<nicholas> ok
<nicholas> is there any gui autostart thing for lxde?
<ianorlin> yes default apps for lxsession can do that
<nicholas> whatever, I'm still new, as time goes on, I'll learn more
<nicholas> ah wrong channel AGAIN!!
<nicholas> anyone having trouble removing the power manager plugin in lxpanel?
<nicholas> when I click remove, the lxpanel settings closes and nothing happens
<ianorlin> I think you use default apps for lxsession for this
<ianorlin> under the autostrat tab
<Nixus> what do you mean?
<Nixus> sorry this is nicholas
<Nixus> ?
<ianorlin> open default apps for lxsession and uncheck power manager.
<Nixus> don't I kinda need that? doesn't that disable ALL power management?
<ianorlin> you just don't want an applet?
<Nixus> yes, I just don't want the applet
<warfaren> how can i stop my session from locking after screensaver? i already disabled it in two places (light locker settings and xfce power manager that came with the OS) but it locks it anyway
<holstein> warfaren: i can say what i did.. i removed the screensaver, and the locker.. i use a different locker
<warfaren> holstein: i saw your answer now
<warfaren> which packages do i need to remove?
<Unit193> warfaren: Do you have xscreensaver installed, running, and set to lock?
<Unit193> warfaren: What does the lock screen look like?
<Dresk> wxl: Hm, just did my first "software update" with Lubuntu, and it crashed when configuring the new kernel, had an issue with my proprietary NVIDIA driver.  Nothing bad happened, I'm still using it, and uname reports 3.16.0-29-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP, but now GRUB is showing at boot for some reason
<genii> Hm
<Nixus> hey, I can't seem to get my volume control on my keyboard to work on lubuntu 14.04.1
<Nixus> any help/reccomendations?
<Nixus> hey, I can't seem to get my volume control on my keyboard to work on lubuntu 14.04.1
<Nixus> ?
<Unit193> .config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml has XF86AudioLowerVolume set for me, not sure if that's what does it.
<Nixus> Unit193: how do I change the key binding? I'm in the file
<Nixus> also, is there a way to change the direction the window minimize animation goes? whenever I minimize/maximize a window, It always goes down
<Dresk> What's the default / preferred menu editor for lubuntu?  I don't know what Ubuntu itself used either.  I'm basically trying to add a non-packaged application (via a .sh) to the Menu
<Unit193> Dresk: menulibre I'd think.
<Dresk> Checking
<Nixus> I've noticed that when I minimize/maximize my windows, the animation is always going down even though my panel is on the top. Any way to change this?
<Nixus> (-_-)
#lubuntu 2015-01-14
<blurrorz> hi guys, im new to linux, i hope to get along!
<wxl> you'll do fine blurrorz
<blurrorz> haha thanks... :P
<blurrorz> im trying to verify if my video drivers have installed with the lubuntu installation
<wxl> if you see stuff, they probably have :)
<blurrorz> haha yeah... but sometime its and old or more basic version of the driver...
<wxl> seriously though, if there's no reason to be concerned, you're probably good to go
<Nixus> same blurrorz, using lubuntu?
<blurrorz> yeah
<Nixus> cool
<Nixus> anyone know how
<Nixus> is there a way to change the direction the window minimize animation goes? whenever I minimize/maximize a window, It always goes dow
<Nixus> as if the panel is down, but it's on top
<Nixus>  
<drkokandy> Nixus - have you logged out and logged back in since you made that change?
<Nixus> yes
<Nixus> even restarted
<Nixus> 3 times*
<Nixus> AH, ouchy, I can't seem to get my sound working :'-(
<Nixus> anyone help?
<ianorlin> try unmuting stuff in alsamixer is the easiest place to start but sound problems are quite annoying
<ianorlin> also lspci to tell what kind of sound is useful
<Nixus> hmm, kinda new here, can you explain in a n00b fashion? sorry
<ianorlin> run lspci in a terminal to show what kind of sound chip you have
<wxl> before you do that, though, run `alsamixer` in terminal and make sure nothing's muted
<Nixus> audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
<Nixus> alsamixer shows: card: hd-audio generic chip: ati r6xx hdmi Item: s/pdif [off]
<wxl> oh no not hdmi
<Nixus> \o/
<Nixus> so is it trying to output sound through hdmi?
<wxl> it *MAY* be
<wxl> hdmi sound can be a pain
<wxl> check to see if anything is muted
<Nixus> oh no!
<wxl> if you see 00 at the bottom of the channels that's NOT muted
<wxl> if you see MM it is muted
<wxl> it would be green if it's not muted
<ianorlin> I disabled it on my motherboard
<ianorlin> and just use the headphone jack
<Nixus> shows MM in cyan (blue)
<ianorlin> but that would be in bios
<wxl> MM is muted
<Nixus> ok, I'll try
<wxl> arrow over to the right channel and hit M
<wxl> hi drkokandy
<wxl> welcome
<Nixus> right channel?
 * wxl facepalms
<wxl> you'll find i'm REALLY good at that
<drkokandy> lol
<Nixus> sorry
<blurrorz> hey guys what do you guys use for rdp in lubuntu?
<Nixus> ?
<Unit193> blurrorz: Server or client?
<blurrorz> client... sorry
<Unit193> blurrorz: freerdp, or that plus remmina (pre vivid.)
<blurrorz> ive tried rdesktop... but in fullscreen mode the lubuntu taskbar stays on top and hides the windows taskbar... its quite annoying lol
<Nixus> so should I just disable hdmi in bios?
<blurrorz> have you tried a search online about switching audio output in lubuntu? sometimes you can get your answer!
<blurrorz> REMMINA seems nice... ill give it a try later... thanks
<Nixus> hmmm. people are talking about being a slider in alsamixer, I don't seem to see one
<blurrorz> are you on a laptop ?
<Nixus> yes
<blurrorz> theres a good chance you can find the exact model number of audio device
<blurrorz> and then find a driver for ubuntu for your device...
<blurrorz> theres a good chance you can find the exact model number of audio device... if you check online with your laptop model number
<blurrorz> any luck ?
<blurrorz> okay.. lol
<drkokandy> aw
<nicholas> haha!
<nicholas> got it.
<nicholas> someone else had the same thing on the lubuntu forum the same laptop. got it working my creating a file called "asoundrc" and put some stuff into it. worked like a charm!
<nicholas> now, is there a way to get a volume indicator?
<blurrorz> lol you changed nickname ?
<blurrorz> dont you have a speaker icon on the taskbar ?
<nicholas> yeh, change between nixus and this
<blurrorz> :P
<nicholas> didn't have an icon in the bar before, but have one now :-)
<nicholas> but is there a popup one?
<blurrorz> well if you click on it there should be a volume control popping up... other than that im not sure what you mean
<nicholas> like here:
<nicholas> http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CAcQjRw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.digit.in%2Fforum%2Fsoftware-q%2F125548-need-volume-indicator-bar-windows-similar-linux-mint-volume-bar.html&ei=18S1VLyXE8P9yQTN74KICA&bvm=bv.83640239,d.aWw&psig=AFQjCNFUfS9-Ira0EXIV2TJEnhGcM7LI6w&ust=1421284947133808
<nicholas> or here: http://i.stack.imgur.com/GEFwy.jpg
<blurrorz> thats beyond my knowledge...  i dont know how you could change it to what it is by default...
<nicholas> ok, thank you so much for your patience with me (me=n00b)
<blurrorz> np
<blurrorz> other than the way it looks is there any useful reason to change it to what you want ?
<nicholas> well it's more convenient and more easily viewable than the puny little applet in the panel
<nicholas> and it is more detailed, as it should have many levels
<blurrorz> Lol :P ok then
<nicholas> but not neccisary
<blurrorz> yeah i figured :P
<nicholas> oh, mama mea, just got it working. put xfce4-volumed :-)
<nicholas> i used xfce before and was like, go figure, lxde already uses some xfce stuff (powermanager, etc) and yaya, happiest person :-)
<nicholas> I'm out, gotta go! TY!
<nicholas> NVM, can stay a bit longer
<nicholas> says that the volume mute, volume lower and volume raise failed, even though it works... strange
<blurrorz> yeah...
<nicholas> works though! :-)
<blurrorz> :P
<nicholas> are there any major differences between openbox and xfwm4? IDK
<blurrorz> hey thanks guys... remmina works great"!
<sak> Hello guys. I am new to this channel so please forgive my ignorance. I am not sure if this is the place to discussion lubuntu ideas for quality assurance or ideas to implement in the upcoming lubuntu releases
<ianorlin> no that is more the job of the lubuntu brainstorming team
<sak> what is this chat used for if you don't mind me asking?
<ianorlin> maybe #lubuntu-offtopic but not many on irc right now
<holstein> sak: this channel is about support for the lubuntu operating system
<holstein> !contribute | sak
<ubottu> sak: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<sak> Holstein, when you say support, did you mean quality support or technical support?
<holstein> sak: this is, as the /topic states, support.. for the users of the lubuntu operating sytem
<holstein> sak: if one is using lubuntu, and wants support, one can ask for help here from a volunteer in the community here.. or, one can hang here and volunteer said support
<holstein> sak: if you want to "contribute", you can see the contribute link for helping upstream, or, as ianorlin mentioned, the "dev" channel is typically #lubuntu-offtopic,..
<sak> Thank you holstein. This will be a very useful channel as I am running Lubuntu on my laptop as I type ;-)
<talsamon> hello, I tried to make a ".desktop-file", after this lxpanel don't work anymore, I purged lxpanel\* and reinstall it, then the desktop was puzzled - what happens with a so simple action ?, now I had to reinstall
<talsamon> hello, any answer to my question ?
<Newk> hi, i'm on lubuntu 14.04 and notice something strange.. when i change a menu-item with properties to "execute in terminal emulator" it does open LXTerminal but doesn't execute the command, nor does it set current dir to the set "working directory"
<Newk> hi
<talsamon> hello, how to fix, the lxpanel crashes in 14.10 ?
<Newk> i get the impression this channel is not watched much
<teward> Newk: it's not as active as other,s no.
<ianorlin> Newk well feel free to help out
<Newk> i dont know much about bugs in lxde
<testdr> Newk: hi (here you got your missing greeting)
<Newk> i try where i can
<ianorlin> one way to learn about things is lurking and looking at man pages for stuff you don't know that is how I learned
<Newk> (12:40:57) Newk: hi, i'm on lubuntu 14.04 and notice something strange.. when i change a menu-item with properties to "execute in terminal emulator" it does open LXTerminal but doesn't execute the command, nor does it set current dir to the set "working directory"
<Newk> i bet i cannot find much about that in man pages
<Newk> but it might give a hint if i knew more about the inner workings of lxde
<testdr> Newk: i user something like this in the starter-command-line:   xterm   -e   "ps   xfa;  data;  read key"
<ianorlin> ah I think this is a known bug
<testdr> Newk: sorry -- typing error its not "data" ist "date" to display current time
<Newk> why would i want to display current time?
<testdr> Newk:  you may blame me - but i wont care -- this was only one of my samples, i use --
<Newk> i dont blame anyone but my own lack of knowledge, thats why i' m here to ask
<testdr> Newk: i gave you a sample - you dont want to try and check?
<Newk> yes i was at it
<Newk> testdr: that seemed to work!
<testdr> Newk: fine - if this solves your problem -- cause normal xterm font is small - i usually use the optione "xterm  -fn  9x15 ......"
<Newk> so i circumvent the issue by starting up a terminal with given commands beforehand instead of relying on the menu-configuration
<Newk> i could start a sh script
<testdr> Newk: yes - and you can blame me for this - i only noticed it works not how expected and therefor always used this "old way".
<Newk> ok! glad you could help me out :D
<Newk> thanx!
<testdr> Newk: i dont know if some propertys of such starter-desktop-files is interpreted in full from other windowmanagers
<ianorlin> I think starting console applications from menu is unforatnetly broken :(
<testdr> Newk: for example: you wont get any activity-response (spining mouse-curser etc.) like in some other window-managers
<Newk> i stuck to lxde for some time now.. i quite like it
<Newk> i think its the best.. and curious what the fusion with qt will bring
<ianorlin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1289881
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1289881 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Terminal applications do not start (empty terminal window instead)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<testdr> ianorlin: starting applications from menu is working for me - but i have to copy such a starter-file into the global directorys, where all other app-starter-files are
<ianorlin> no but htop doesn't for me as in this bug
<Newk> testdr: yes you mean the applications folder with all those .desktop files.. if i want to add one i also copy ones from similar programs
<testdr> yep
<Newk> i once tried this program "main menu editor" it worked (though it uses java) but i sometimes got doubles
<testdr> for the lxpanel-entries is possible to manually (with editor) add a local (in ~/bin/) desktop-file --- i never tried this menu-editor
<Newk> testdr: do you know something i could add to; either that line for xterm. or to sh script so that it won't close xterm after execution... so i can read what was logged
<testdr> Newk: my sample did use " ...;  read key"  a normal shell-command to wait for some input with return-key
<Newk> ah that was that for!
<Newk> i allready wondered :3
<holstein> whats the goal? click a button, and run in terminal?
<holstein> but, you want it to be the lxterm?
<testdr> Newk: i did not write a shell-script for those few commands -- if you put everything into a shell-script (with bash-bang and executable) you can use a lot more functions
<Newk> well that would be best so i can copy paste from it
<Newk> hello holstein :)
<holstein> you dont want to pipe some output?
<Newk> no just to leave terminal op in the event of bugs so i can copy/paste them to report to dev
<Newk> *open
<holstein> terminal operation?
<holstein> Newk: what bugs?
<holstein> "they" may not want that.. i would try and just follow the normal bug reporting, and included tools, when possible..
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Newk> could help for all kinds of testing
<holstein> this is an interesting time for lxde, as its likely transitionning
<holstein> transitioning*
<holstein> it *could* help, but, its not necessary.. you can always look at logs, when asked, if the system hasnt locked or kernel panic'd
<Newk> for everything that was executed there is a log?
<holstein> Newk: i didnt say, or mean to imply that, but, thats not important, since, you need not log *everything* that was ran
<testdr> ask the NSA - it might record everything?
<holstein> for example, if its not in the ubuntu repos, is it going to get attention?
<Newk> lol
<holstein> you can find a *lot* of bugs for some things like skype, but, its closed, and there is not much that can be done
<holstein> there actually should be a "cant fix" or "upstream should fix" flag
<Newk> i would drop bugs at skype for that... not at ubuntu community
<holstein> Newk: they dont welcome them, so, users file with ubuntu, which is fine, im just suggesting, dont get too hung up on logging *all* your output like that
<Newk> skype did bug is enough when dropping support for alsa and only went for pulsaudio abstraction
<testdr> holstein: at last - i cant wait for fixing bugs, i need working now. For example dnsmasq using without cache, why use it at all, if used without cache?
<holstein> there are logs.. x logs, kernel logs.. if a "dev" sees the bug, they will ask for what they need
<holstein> Newk: nothing about ubuntu/linux/pulse/alsa prevents skype from supporting it.. but, to stay constructive, for the end user, there is little need to constantly monitor log output, since, it cant be addressed anyway
<Newk> yes that was what i was thinking from a testing user perspective
<holstein> for you, you can just follow the normal bug reporting proceedure
<holstein> look for existing bugs, isolate and test.. join existing bugs, or make new ones as needed, and get others, such as myself, to reproduce
<holstein> and, also, exercise patience, as, lxde is transitioning..
<holstein> testing the iso's *is* helpful
<holstein> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ and easy to address
<Newk> yes with lxde i have patience... it came a long way already with allot ahead too
<Newk> its my main usage in linux
<Newk> even on that little raspberry i got
<Newk> right now.. with pidgin
<holstein> you can always ask for support in #ubuuntu for pidgin, since it wont be lxde/lubuntu specific..
<holstein> #ubuntu
<holstein> that channel is more active, and has more users, and the pidgin application is the *same*..
<Newk> no i didnt meant i was testing that other then using it right now on raspberry to chat here... i was using that terminal thing for another program on another machine
<Newk> thanx for the advice tho :D
<Newk> testdr: -e flag works with lxterm too
<testdr> Newk: then the man-page for lxterminal is correct
<Newk> yes just did lxterm -h to find out
<testdr> Newk: oops - lxterm is for my setup the same like xterm
<Newk> indeed.. but lxterminal also supports -e i just found out
<Newk> testdr: ^
<Newk> read key is not ideal.. i rather have it give a prompt so that it would only close when i tell it to
 * Newk googles
<gil> Hi - is there an appropriate channel to discuss 15.04?
<wxl> as good as any gil
<gil> okay
<wxl> we don't have a qa channel
<wxl> or a dev channel for that matter
<gil> I'm not sure what the official term for the little icons that you click to expand things? Widgets perhaps?
<gil> For example, in the software updater, you can click a little triangle usually to expand more information
<gil> but anyhow, in 15.04 these are all invisible for me
<gil> was just wondering if this is a known issue
<wxl> screenshot for me?
<wxl> which 15.04 are we talking about?
<gil> Okay I can't take a screenshot because I have no updates to do at the moment and I can't think of another interface that features them
<gil> but if you check this out - http://www.opensourceforu.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/Ubuntu1204-04-Software-updates.png
<gil> the small triangle next to Details
<gil> that is what is invisible
<wxl> which 15.04?
<gil> wxl here's what shows for my version number - http://pastebin.com/3jVmBgD4   I did a force upgrade from 14.10 using software updater with the -d flag and have since kept it up to date
<wxl> hm
<wxl> assumedly that would give you the latest daily
<wxl> i'm not 100% sure
<wxl> what graphics driver are you using?
<gil> It'll be the integrated intel driver for the 4000 chipset
<gil> I'll find you an exact name
<gil> wxl it's the i915 driver
<wxl> do you have any other graphics issues?
<gil> Nope, none at all
<gil> it's only the little triangle widgets that vanish
<wxl> ok so that's probably not an issue but i think i've heard of problems with that driver
<wxl> so that's something to keep in the back of our mind
<wxl> no problems with 14.10 i'm assuming?
<gil> so it's not a major problem, in fact I've been surprised at how well the 15.04 works for me at this stage
<wxl> well usually new versions build on the quality of previous ones, so ;)
<gil> wxl there was one thing with 14.10 where every time I logged in I used to get a bunch of system error boxes appear
<gil> about 5 or 6
<wxl> things may get funky when we roll lxqt out
<gil> I would just cancel them away and get on with it
<wxl> that may be because you had a previous crash that's still sitting around
<gil> but these boxes stopped appearing since I did the 15.04 u/g
<wxl> yeah i imagine it would wipe those out in the process
<wxl> if you have similar problems, either continue or wipe the files from /var/crash
<gil> but that's it, rock solid apart from that :)
<gil> ....oh yeah and chrome always crashes when I start it up cold
<wxl> chrome or chromium?
<gil> chrome
<wxl> hm
<wxl> how much memory you have?
<gil> but I set it to ignore future crashes so I never really see it crash
<gil> 4GB
<wxl> hm
<wxl> what version are you using?
<gil> I'm on the stable branch
<wxl> k
<wxl> when you say "start it up cold" what is the alternative?
<gil> Version 39.0.2171.99 (64-bit)
<gil> okay so basically, I start up Lubuntu and log in, click the Chrome icon, I then get a crash dialog box and Chrome relaunches itself and then everything is fine
<gil> stable for hours after that
<wxl> so there's nothing you can do to not keep it from crashing?
<gil> it's only the first time I launch chrome after a cold boot
<gil> wxl no, it always does so on the first launch. However, I select "ignore future errors" or whatever the option is, and so I don't see the crash box on launch
<wxl> hm
<gil> until google push an updated version out so I see a crash dialog again
<wxl> oh
<wxl> interesting
<wxl> this sounds like a chrome problem
<gil> so then I select "ignore future errors"
<wxl> i use chrome myself and have had no such issue
<gil> and around we go again :)
<wxl> there's probably a directory you need to wipe
<wxl> however, in general, i would suggest ALWAYS submitting crashes
<gil> Yeah I figured that was more of a Chrome issue, because generally lubuntu has been really really stable for me
<wxl> else it may keep harassing you, whether it be chrome, lubuntu, or whatever :)
<gil> I think I tried to submit it but was told it wasn't officially supported or what not, so I kind of gave up :-\
<wxl> hm weird
<wxl> well
<wxl> gil: what version of lubuntu-artwork do you have?
<gil> I have two apparently: lubuntu-artwork 0.50 and lubuntu-artwork-15-04 0.50
<gil> brb 5 mins
<wxl> iiiiinteresting
<wxl> loading a vm up
<wxl> oh man this is old
<wxl> 0.48
<wxl> updating
<ianorlin> wxl the copyright file fo lubuntu-artwork hasn't been updated in a while either
<wxl> yeah i saw the bug ianorlin
<wxl> do you have any experience with this problem?
<ianorlin> don't use chrome
<gil> wxl back if you need me
<wxl> 1s gil
<wxl> it's not about chrome ianorlin
<wxl> redescribe the problem with the triangle thingy gil
<gil> ianorlin the little triangle icon you click to expand things, such as "details" in software updater
<gil> it's invisible
<gil> everything else draws fine
<gil> it's just that triangle "widget?"
<ianorlin> gil did you change widget in lxappearance
<ianorlin> I filed a bug for that here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk2-engines/+bug/1406807 because it only effected ones that weren't part of lubuntu-artwork
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1406807 in gtk2-engines (Ubuntu) "multiple engeines missing widgets in software updater on lxde" [Undecided,New]
<gil> ianorlin I tried to change widget after I noticed the issue, but I've had the issue so far in both Lubuntu-default and Mist
<ianorlin> I can reproduce in mist but not lubuntu-default
<gil> Can you give me an example GUI that features the triangle widget so I can try? The only one I can think of is software updater and I need updates to be able to do that :)
<wxl> gil: 1s
<wxl> running software updater
<gil> This is weird. I was going to force version a package so I could get the software updater to find an update and display the widget for me to test it
<gil> but synaptic's force version menu item seems to be permanently greyed out
<gil> ahhh nvm seems some updates are coming down the pipe
<gil> yeah, widgets reappear in Lubuntu-default so that works for me :)
<gil> I wonder why it wasn't set to Lubuntu-default when I upgraded from 14.10 initially though?
<ianorlin> keeps files in home folder
<gil> Does 14.10 use Clearlooks as default?
<ianorlin> no
<ianorlin> but you still have the config in home folder that tells it what theme to have
<gil> ianorlin okay. Not to complicate things, but I don't think I *ever* changed the look and feel until I installed 15.04 and noticed the missing widgets
<wxl> so problem solved?
<gil> but if that's the only way it could not have been set to Lubuntu-default I suppose I must have :-\
<gil> but yeah, problem solved, wxl - non default widgets are wonky :)
<ianorlin> some widgets are broken but work around
<ianorlin> well dark-panel still works
<gil> Now bring on lxqt! :D
<wxl> gil: you may want to file a bug against those widgets
<wxl> gil: file it against lubuntu-artwork and we'll figure out where it should go to
<gil> wxl it's already filed I think
<gil> wxl https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk2-engines/+bug/1406807
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1406807 in gtk2-engines (Ubuntu) "multiple engeines missing widgets in software updater on lxde" [Undecided,New]
<gil> Not sure why I didn't see that when I searched for it earlier
<wxl> great thanks
<wxl> please confirm it
<wxl> brb
<gil> kk
#lubuntu 2015-01-15
<llogiq> hi folks. A few days ago, I had a problem with the BCM43142 wireless of my Lenovo Z510 notebook. I sort of fixed it temporarily by downgrading the kernel to a vanilla 3.16.1 (from the ubuntu kernel archives). However, the problem has recently reappeared even with the downgraded kernel.
<llogiq> Possibly related to #1391657
<hyponic> Hi.. i have installed kodibuntu that is based on a lubuntu distro. to switch between lubuntu screen and login directly to kodi i have to switch here: http://m.imgur.com/yMRXPQ7,tEq74oF now it logs into ubuntu correctly but not into kodi. where might the config be to for each one of those choices?
<hyponic> btw. i am new to linux in general and in the kodi channel there is no one that seems to be able to help.
<silverlion> moin hyperair
<silverlion> moin hyponic
<hyponic> silverlion moin ??
<silverlion> hyponic : isn't that your screenshot that you've just posted?
<silverlion> with a german keyboard
<silverlion> ?
<hyponic> silverlion no it's not mine. i copied it from the kodi forum. i have norwegian keyboard
<silverlion> hyponic : oh sorry my mistake
<silverlion> I'd suggest you revisit us tonight when the supports from USA are online ;)
<hyponic> silverlion no prob. no europeans with linux skills? :P
<silverlion> hyponic : none available right now as it's office time in Europe. they're all trying to get their fridges refilled to be able to support at night
<silverlion> :P
<hyponic> hahaha.. i will try again later tonight then :) thanks man
<Matty11611> Hi, im currently trying to find the config file to edit on a banana pi if anyone can help
<testdr> hyponic: you have to detail more - what is going wrong? What do you want at the login-screen?
<Matty11611> basically my end goal is to create a board which autoboots with a silent screen and opens straight into open office powerpoint
<Matty11611> im trying to get to my end goal in stages first starting with a quiet boot
<testdr> Matty11611: for quiet boot - check the grub2 and its samples
<hyponic> testdr in the top right corner of the login screen i can choose between lubuntu and kodi. which decides what i login into. if i try to login to lubuntu it works and i get the desktop. if i choose kodi it does not login to kodi. it seems that the link to start kodi is corrupt. i need to know where the settings to "that link" are and probably be able to fix it.
<Matty11611> im completely new to programming and stuff, is that an aplication or setting file?
<testdr> hyponic: ok - its not a question about setting the wanted keyboard-layout? -- I dont know about the windowmanager "kodi" - you may have to check the samples for other window-managers and how their setup is started from lightdm
<testdr> hyponic:  you already know how to select a diffeent window-manager in the ligthdm login screen? -- the little icon ... and the drop-down-list there?
<hyponic> testdr yes i know how to select. i need to know where the settings for the lighdm are so i can compare them with the ones from a working one.
<testdr> hyponic: check the entries for lightdm in     /usr/share/xsessions
<Matty11611> testdr, hi sorry to be a pain is there any silent boot solution for a pi board not computer, specifically a banana pi
<testdr> Matty11611: sorry - i have not the little money to buy me a pi --
<Matty11611> what?
<hyponic> testdr here is the error from the lightdm.log http://pastebin.com/AC1CbmQ6 does it make it any clearer for you?
<testdr> Matty11611: i cannot afford a pi(or banana)
<Matty11611> ok, any idea though how i go about silent booting one?
<testdr> hyponic: i dont use (have installed) this windowmanager - it would make more sense to compare the session-file-content - can you paste it?
<hyponic> testdr here is the .xsession-errors http://pastebin.com/6WCYuccJ
<testdr> hyponic: did you check the entries for lightdm in     /usr/share/xsessions
<hyponic> testdr here is the file under xsessions called kodi.desktop http://pastebin.com/djcYAXVk
<hyponic> testdr yes. there are three files. like the three options from the logins creen. one called kodi.desktop one lubuntu.desktop and one called Lubuntu-Netbook.desktop
<testdr> hyponic:  there is no "Window Manager" section in this file --- check the other working samples
<hyponic> testdr here is the working lubuntu one http://pastebin.com/hrJPj6cY
<testdr> hyponic: and if there is nothing starting - check the "Exec" line -- is it a valid program or shell-script?
<hyponic> testdr yes. when i login into lubuntu and kodi-standalone from the terminal it starts kodi
<hyponic> *run
<testdr> hyponic:  did not read the pasted lubuntu-one - but i bet its the same like mine and you should identify the exec for a lxsession there -- but this cannot be used for most other windowmanagers.
<testdr> hyponic:  i can only suggest - you do a install of other working windowmanagers -- like icewm (gnome-version?) or openbox, awsome .. etc.
<testdr> hyponic: last - starting a window-manager out of a session is not the same like starting it as a session
<hyponic> testdr i am not sure what you are talking about. i am a total linux noob
<testdr> hyponic: thats why i did suggest you install some other window-managers and check the settings for those - i am sorry but i wont install this one to solve the problem
<testdr> hyponic: you may have to wait till one drops in who uses it too
<hyponic> ok.  thanks so far :)
<testdr> hyponic: i can only guess - maybe you have to enter the full pathname to the program "kodi-standalone"
<newbooter1> Hi all
<newbooter1> In lubuntu, is it possible to have a desktop shortcut for just one desktop page? Currently if I add one, it shows up on all pages.
<hyponic_away> anyone using lightdm ?
<holstein> yes
<hyponic_away> holstein can you see the conversation between me and testdr earlier?
<holstein> hyponic_away: i see it above, yes
<hyponic_away> holstein do you have any idea what it could be?
<holstein> hyponic_away: are you using "kodibuntu"?
<testdr> hyponic_away: have you already tried to ask in the #kodi or #kodi-linux channels?
<holstein> hyponic_away: you can try using lubuntu, from the live ISO, or installed... when you see that lightdm is working as you want or not, you can consider using lubuntu
<holstein> if you are not using lubuntu now, then, there may be specific upstream support for lightdm that you can take advantage of..
<hyponic_away> holstein i tried the kodi channel. and it's based on lubuntu so it's running lubuntu. i can boot into lubuntu from lightdm that's why i am asking here
<holstein> hyponic_away: its actually *not*
<holstein> hyponic_away: it can be based on lubuntu, and something simple, like the package you are asking about, can be changed..
<holstein> hyponic_away: if its lubuntu, its lubuntu, and we, the volunteers here, can assist. if its not lubuntu, and is kodi, we dont build, make, support or use it here.. so, we dont have particulars on how to address anything with it
<holstein> hyponic_away: i would try lubuntu, try it live, and see if you have the same issue, then, you can, if you *do* have the issue, use this channel, or the main #ubuntu channel for volunteer support
<hyponic_away> holstein like i said earlier. i am a total linux noob. you are probably right. i was just hoping that anyone here could have an idea. but thanks anyway
<holstein> if you *dont* have the issue, then, you can consider using lubuntu, or xubuntu, or main ubuntu
<holstein> hyponic_away: i am not intending to comment at all about the quality of kodi or lubuntu in anyway.. but, if you want/need support, a larger volunteer community can provide that support
<holstein> hyponic_away: you really shouldnt need to address an issue with the login screen.. and i personally have not had such issues..
<holstein> could be any "link in the chain", so to speak, but, the chain you are current using is not created here, and if the folks who do make that chain are not around, you may need to try another chain..
<holstein> playing with a metronome is *great*, as well, and its helpful.. but, you really just get better at playing with a metronome.. thats not necessarily the same as playing in time with a band
<holstein> sorry.. wrong chan..
<newbooter> Just installed Lubuntu... works great! Noticed though that it is running LXDE 0.8, while newest LXDE version is 0.99. Has anyone tried running 0.99 on Lubuntu? Any issues?
<holstein> newbooter: if you want, you can run whatever versions of software you like
<holstein> i suggest, using the defaults.. they are supported, officially, and typically well supported and tested
<holstein> if one wants, a PPA can be added, or sources manually added that would facilitate newer/different versions.. the ubuntu releases are basically "frozen", and not rolling updates for normal packages
<Unit193> 0.99 normally means "test release before major new version"
<newbooter> Ok thanks holstein. I am a little worried that it won't reboot into graphical mode if I install 0.99 and it has issues.
<newbooter> Is it possible to do rollback from a shell?
<holstein> newbooter: sure.. you should just carry that worry over to normal computer maintenance, and plan for *when* the hardware fails
<holstein> have a backup that works
<newbooter> Hm makes sense.
<newbooter> There was an checkmark option during install to include some 3d party software (I don't remember the exact text). I did not check that option. Is there a way to get to this option, to do this after install?
<zy3pD> newbooter, sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restriced-extras lubuntu-restriced-addons
<newbooter> Okay great thanks!
<zy3pD> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras lubuntu-restricted-addons
<zy3pD> i wrote wrong in first version *g*
<newbooter> no worries
<newbooter> Found it via search in synaptics now, via searching lubuntu restricted addons. Didn't know that's what it was called :-)
<Nixus> fresh install of lubuntu 14.04.1 LTS 64 bit and says: one or more xml syntax errors were found while parsing the Openbox configuration files. See stdout for more information. The last error seen was in file "/home/nicholas/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml" line 1, with message: Start tag expected, '<' not found.
<wxl> pastebin the config Nixus
<Nixus> what do you mean? I'm really new to this, sorry
<wxl> !pastebin | Nixus
<ubottu> Nixus: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Nixus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9758774/
<wxl> Nixus: i mean the actual file, e.g. ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<Nixus> so paste my lubuntu-rc.xml file?
<wxl> yep
<Nixus> empty...
<wxl> well there's your problem
<wxl> why don't you have the config file?
<wxl> that can't be a fresh install
<Nixus> IDK, this is a FRESH install, i promise
<wxl> did you check the md5 of the iso before you installed?
<holstein> what says that?
<Nixus> no, I'll try reinstall later today
<Nixus> didn't have the issue in VM
<wxl> holstein: he has no ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<wxl> Nixus: right, which makes me suspect an issue in either downloading the iso or writing to the installation media
<holstein> or, the hard drive..
<wxl> yeah i guess that's a possibility too
<wxl> the default is in /etc/xdg somewhere, right, holstein ? (sorry, i'm at kubuntu machine now)
<holstein> i would just blow out all of .config.. just rename, and let it respawn
<Nixus> nah, can't be the hard drive, have a new ssd
<wxl> you mean it's PROBABLY not the hard drive
<holstein> Nixus: "new" is a common time for things to be bad
<wxl> indeed
<Nixus> really?
<wxl> oh yeah
<holstein> Nixus: you can google search that
#lubuntu 2015-01-16
<colonolGron> update-grub should detect all OSs on the computer right?
<colonolGron> i have ubuntu installed, now installed gentoo from inside ubuntu to another partition
<colonolGron> when i run boot-update in the ubuntu now, will it detect the gentoo? and i dont have to do anything?
<colonolGron> hm there is not update-grub..is lubuntu using grub2 or grub by default? so i can reinstall update-grub...
<newbooter> sf
<newbooter> oops
<newbooter> Could anyone tell if it is possible to create a desktop shortcut that only shows on one desktop page when you use multiple desktops? If I create one now it shows up on all pages...
<newbooter> Is this possible with LXDE?
<holstein> newbooter: i dont know what that means, friend
<holstein> newbooter: i mean, in FOSS, typically *anything* is possible, but, it will be a matter of conveying what you are looking for to a volunteer in the community to assist you with it, or, implementing it yourself
<holstein> i get that you want an item on the desktop, that, im assuming you want to click it to activate an action..
<holstein> you only want that item on one of several multiple desktops, correct? so, you literally *cant* have it on all of them? that is *not* an option? why?
<holstein> what is the goal?
<colonolGron> i dont think that why is important for him, just whether its possible with lxde :)
<newbooter> Sorry holstein I missed your response!
<newbooter> you only want that item on one of several multiple desktops, correct? Yes, that is correct.
<holstein> newbooter: sure.. why?
<newbooter> So LXDE by default has a desktop 1 and a desktop 2, right?
<newbooter> I have added 2 more, so I have 4 now.
<holstein> newbooter: you literally dont have room for the icon on the other desktops?
<holstein> whats the goal?
<newbooter> So I would like to have desktop 1 for general stuff, 2 for work/projects, 3 for all kind of Linux lubuntu stuff, so for example have all the settings/configuration/look and feel shortcuts on desktop 3, and not on all the other ones.
<newbooter> So it's to organize basically.
<holstein> sure, but you can have icons for that organize, and have them on all desktops, and not break that
<holstein> you just click on the ones you want on the deskop you want them on
<holstein> i think the "Easiest" way to get to what you are looking for would be a panel or dock.. get one of those per desktop
<newbooter> That would become very cluttered. If I have 10 icons for linux stuff, 15 for work stuff, 10 icons for development stuff all on every desktop etc., that's a lot of icons that always show up. Messy.
<newbooter> Okay panel or dock
<holstein> newbooter: sure, and i think what you are trying to do, as i said *is* possible, since all of lxde is open
<holstein> that doesnt mean its easy, or something that others want, or that a developer cares to implement
<holstein> what i usually say is, lxde is meant to be light and lean first.. so, if its not pretty close (like 90%) of what you want "out of the box", you may want to try something else
<newbooter> Okay... I understand you could probably develop it to do that. But I was primarily looking at if it is possible with the current one.
<holstein> or, just build up something custom with openbox, for example.. openbox and your own panels and desktop icon manager
<holstein> newbooter: *everything*, again, is possible.. the issue is, implementation
<newbooter> I mean you can also send open applications to a particular deskop, so I was expecting that if I create a shortcut, it would only show up on that desktop.
<newbooter> Yes I understand that completely. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't overlooking an option that already existed.
<holstein> newbooter: i dont think that is an easy setting in a menu.. i would go for a panel, or dock per screen
<holstein> something like wbar or plank..
<newbooter> Thanks holstein, I will look into panels and docks.!
<holstein> newbooter: cheers..
<newbooter> Would like to make it work with lxde rather than switch... lxde feels really fast and settings are quite logical so far. Also I am on older HW (1GB RAM), so trying to keep it lean.
<holstein> newbooter: sure.. *any* panel like that will work with any DE
<holstein> im just saying, mostly folks tweak lxde to the point that its heavier than something else that is made to be more robust and have more features
<holstein> thats why i mentioned, for example not even using lxde, but, even lighter than that. openbox, with just what fits your needs custom built
<holstein> your own desktop icon managers in place.. or no desktop icons.. and whatever light panels or docks that deal with what you are trying to implment
<guest2> When i want to see the details of updates, why is the text disaphere ? i using 14.04.1
<holstein> or, just simply a directory on the desktop called "workspace 1".. where you have the stuff you want to access from workspace one
<holstein> you add a click, but, you dont add anything that consumes resources
<holstein> guest2: doesnt here
<holstein> guest2: you can use the terminal if you prefer... "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<guest2> it is before i start to download updates. but it works ok anyway.
<newbooter> "or, just simply a directory on the desktop called "workspace 1" ". Tried that earlier, if I create new dir on a desktop, it shows up on all desktops...
<holstein> newbooter: correct
<holstein> newbooter: i never meant to imply that its on one.. im simply saying, you have 4 directories.. and that is all.. they will fit, and look neat, and organized
<holstein> newbooter: and, you dont have to hack anything, or compromise on the lightness of the system by adding a dock or a panel
<newbooter> Right 4 dirs that show up on all desktops.
<holstein> correct
<newbooter> Cleaner I agree.
<holstein> when on workspace one, you click on the directory containing the workspace 1 items you want.. etc
<holstein> no doubt, what you are asking for is a "nice" feature for some.. and AFAIK, KDE allows for that easily, with per workspace items.. widgets and launchers
<newbooter> Ah yes and then it ONLY opens in that particular desktop... better.
<holstein> there are other ways to add the same functionality to lxde
<newbooter> Sure but KDE prob too heavy for my 1 GB
<holstein> the exact same tools, if you wish.. but, that is a compromise
<newbooter> Looking further into docks/panels for lxde at the moment
<newbooter> If it's possible in openbox than should be poss to impement in lxde, bc lxde works on top of openbox correct?
<newbooter> Looking at panels/docks, brb
<holstein> newbooter: friend.. what you want *is* possible
<holstein> newbooter: everything is possible.. the issue is, it will add to your light system
<holstein> what i was saying was, in an *only* openbox system, you are already at a lighter setup than lxde
<holstein> then, you add something lighter, per workspace, to deal with icons
<holstein> not adding just the ~/home/Desktop do the desktop, which is what is happening
<holstein> newbooter: when thunar, or PCman, or whatever you want to use just uses the ~/Desktop director, then, thats all that will be used
<holstein> but, if you use a different tool per workspace, then, you can likely easily point to whatever directories you like
<holstein> ~/Desktop/workspace1 ..etc
<newbooter> Hm let me read that for a mo
<holstein> i suggest a dock/panel, since, its not pulling from ~/Desktop
<newbooter> Ok so create a dir /Desktop/worspace1, and have lxde use that as the default desktop folder? Etc.?
<holstein> newbooter: no
<holstein> newbooter: then, you are getting the contents of that directory ;)
<holstein> newbooter: you would need to implement a different tool, and undo the current tool
<newbooter> oh you mean different dock/widgeting tool?
<holstein> newbooter: which, again, adds to the resources that lubuntu is current using
<holstein> newbooter: i mean, a custom desktop icon tool
<newbooter> oh you mean different dock/widgeting tool per workspace?
<newbooter> Right
<holstein> newbooter: correct
<holstein> now, the goal, for *all* operating systems, basically, is ~/Desktop is just that. on your desktop
<holstein> you have to change that rather drastically
<newbooter> Right, prob not the best idea going forward.
<holstein> KDE uses widgets.. i have seen it done with panels, and docks.. etc
<holstein> newbooter: well, just think that for me, a directory called "workspace 1" gets me all i want.. and doesnt add any resources, or take time to implement
<newbooter> Right
<holstein> its all "baked in" to lxde there
<holstein> it adds a click, but, it doesnt break anything, and makes things cleaner, anyway
<newbooter> Hm meanwhile I see that different wallpaper per desktop is possible out of the box with lxde
<holstein> right, and that is *not* being pulled from ~/Desktop
<newbooter> Ah from where then?
<holstein> newbooter: where ever the location of the image is..
<holstein> its not depending on ~/Desktop is my only poing
<newbooter> Or is it more of a "on desktop switch, show that wallpaper" type of thing?
<holstein> point*
<holstein> newbooter: its just that.. per workspace wallpaper
<newbooter> right
<newbooter> brb
<newbooter> So I get this message during boot: no caching mode page found
<newbooter> And some other messages.
<holstein> newbooter: *great*.. any errors?
<holstein> any issues?
<newbooter> Are those normally logged in /var/boot/boot.log ? I can't find them there... different log maybe?
<holstein> newbooter: if its just a "message", just ignore.. any errors? or issues?
<newbooter> When boot completes to GUI I get a sytem program problem detected window
<holstein> newbooter: should be able to complete that with a bug report, and ask not to be promted any more
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<newbooter> Ok but how can I have a look at the error messages during boot? So I can make sure it's not just a HW error for example of my older laptop? Do I need to enable some extra logging or something?
<holstein> newbooter: i just test for that
<holstein> newbooter: i assume i *do* have bad hardware, and test and rule that out
<newbooter> The system profiler does not show issues... is that the correct way to test hw on lubuntu?
<holstein> newbooter: i dont use an operating system to test
<newbooter> The error window detail says: unreportable reason, you have some obsolete package version installed... libpam, libpam-systemd, systemd, udev (some others).
<holstein> i mean, i will, but i just use whatever tool "best" does the job
<holstein> i'll use the memtest in the live iso's.. ill run a smart test from a live iso
<holstein> i'll run bios tests.. trade out cables.. whatever it takes..
<holstein> newbooter: if you have "legacy" hardware, and its working, you may just want to disable that report, and accept the compromise of using an operating system from 2014 on that hardware
<newbooter> Hm makes sense. And the obsolete packages thing? Those seem like they are pretty essential packages? Software updater does not report them as out of date, but if I look in synaptics it shows there is a never version ( for example libpam is on 8.1, newest version is 8.2). Do I upgrade those straight away or wait for software updater to advise updating?
<holstein> newbooter: i use the terminal.. "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<newbooter> Ok thanks for your help.
<newbooter> Interesting to see that software updater does not show it as an update, but boot messages say packages are out of date. Maybe bc difference between ubuntu core and lubuntu?
<holstein> newbooter: shouldnt be.. though, i would just upgrade, and see if you have any issues..
<newbooter> Will do.
#lubuntu 2015-01-17
<CrystalEmpire> salut
<CrystalEmpire> J'ai un probleme , j'ai installer Lubuntu et les bas des fenetre semble cache par la barre de raccourci
<wxl> !fr |  CrystalEmpire
<ubottu> CrystalEmpire: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<MACscr> i removed unity on my trusty desktop box and installed lxde. Now for the life of me, i cant figure out how to get autologin and lxde to work together
<MACscr> should i still be using lightdm or should i be switching to something that is more lxde friendly or what?
<Chelsea_Jurgens> Hi I am having trouble with bluetooth getting my speaker to work properly
<newbooter> Could you describe the speaker problem in more detail?
<newbooter> What version of Lubuntu are you running?
<Chelsea_Jurgens> i am trying to connect via bluetooth, and using the bluetooth manager it recognizes the device, device added successfully, but failed to connect
<Chelsea_Jurgens> 14.04
<newbooter> Do you get an error message saying "failed to connect"?
<newbooter> Or do you mean that there is no audio going to the speakers when you play something?
<Chelsea_Jurgens> when i pull up bluetooth manager, i search for the device, the device shows up, i then make it pair, which is a success
<newbooter> Have the speakers worked before when connected to another source via bluetooth?
<newbooter> Ok succesfull pairing, then what?
<Chelsea_Jurgens> not sure, just bought it. so i successfully pair, and it is still not recognized on input/output for pulse audio
<Chelsea_Jurgens> i then do setup in bluetooth manager and it has four options
<newbooter> what are they?
<Chelsea_Jurgens> Headset service, a2dp sink (send audio), input service and don't connect
<Chelsea_Jurgens> headset service is the only one i can get to
<Chelsea_Jurgens> add and connect successfully
<newbooter> ok
<newbooter> So go to sound + video, play something with audacious or mplayer.
<newbooter> Where does the audio go? To your normal laptop speakers?
<newbooter> Laptop or pc btw?
<Chelsea_Jurgens> yes internal laptop speakers by deafult
<newbooter> so you hear sound from the laptop speakers?
<newbooter> when you play something?
<Chelsea_Jurgens> i do have a blue yetti usb speaker with headphones plugged in via usb, not now, but those work fine no problem when plugged in
<Chelsea_Jurgens> everything still plays from internal speaker
<newbooter> So you have you got the little speaker icon in the bottom right of the panel? Righ click on that and choose volume control settings
<Chelsea_Jurgens> yes, which is pulse audio
<Chelsea_Jurgens> or pavlu control
<newbooter> I am not familiar with pulse audio
<Unit193> Lubuntu doesn't generally come with it by default.
<Chelsea_Jurgens> oh ok i must have added it after the fact via advice to set up my mic
<newbooter> on my 14.10 lubuntu if I right click I get alsamixer
<newbooter> Which shows
<Chelsea_Jurgens> i have that as well
<newbooter> mic, speakers etch
<Chelsea_Jurgens> correct
<newbooter> So does alsamixer show your headphone as muted?
<Chelsea_Jurgens> no
<newbooter> Or are they enabled and on vol x
<Chelsea_Jurgens> enabled
<newbooter> Ok I am not sure ihf your bt speakers should show up
<newbooter> separately in alsa
<Chelsea_Jurgens> how could i tell
<newbooter> Did quick read just now
<newbooter> Looks like pulse audio is the way to go
<Chelsea_Jurgens> yea thats what i'm trying, but never recognizes
<sak> has anyone used vino or remmina on lubuntu 14.04?
<newbooter> Also in the playback app you have to set your output device. Have you done that?
<Chelsea_Jurgens> i try using pulse audio, but does not recognize it
<Unit193> sak: What's the question?
<newbooter> So like audacious settings, audio, output plugin, pulse audio output?
<Chelsea_Jurgens> yea, does not recognize it
<sak> I am working with the QAteam creating a testcase for vino and remmina. These two packages was said to be installed by default on ubuntu. I was guessing ubuntu unity. I did not see them installed on lubuntu 14.04 which is the system I wanted to use for a trial run. I installed vino from synaptic, but did not see any package with that name in the app menu, nor could I run it in the terminal. I understand it is a plugin for remote d
<sak> esktop protocol for VNC connections. My question, what remote desktop protocol uses vino as a vnc plugin that I need to install on Lubuntu?
<Chelsea_Jurgens> i was able to do it with my blue yetti usb mic and headphones, but not this
<drkokandy> have you tried vino-server sak?
<drkokandy> I don't think vino is a plugin, I think it's a VNC server
<newbooter> Worked via pulse audio output? Or alsa output?
<Unit193> sak: Yes, Ubuntu, edubuntu, and vino is also on ubuntu-gnome.
<sak> drkokandy, no I have not. I just installed a package named vino
<Unit193> !info vino
<ubottu> vino (source: vino): VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.1-0ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 142 kB, installed size 580 kB
<Unit193> !info remmina
<ubottu> remmina (source: remmina): remote desktop client for GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.0-6ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 117 kB, installed size 415 kB
<Unit193> And yes, vino is a server.  Try: dpkg -L vino
<Chelsea_Jurgens> via pulse audio
<drkokandy> sak: on my machine, after installing vino, it auto-starts on the next login
<sak> From the info you displayed Unit193, I should be using gnome. Even though I am not using gnome, should I still be able to use the packages?
<Unit193> sak: Sure.
<Unit193> drkokandy: Fancy that, login or pre-login?
<Chelsea_Jurgens> i tested the bluetooth speaker on my idpad and it works fine
<sak> Unit193, what does the option "-L" mean
<Unit193> sak: Lists files installed with that package, it'll basically show: http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/i386/vino/filelist
<drkokandy> hmm... I actually can't access it
<Unit193> drkokandy: sudo netstat -lnp | grep vino
<Unit193> drkokandy: And that also already answered my question, xdg/autostart means on login, not DM.
<drkokandy> Nada. sudo netstat -lnp | grep vino returned nothing
<Unit193> Likely wanted you to set a password first, perhaps?
<Unit193> vino-passwd ?
<drkokandy> I did
 * Unit193 has no idea really though, never used vino.
<Unit193> Ah, I see.  You could "manually" run it, see if it spits anything out.
<newbooter> chelsea were you using pulse audio as output device with the usb speakers?
<newbooter> or alsa output?
<Chelsea_Jurgens> i tried with both
<newbooter> Yeah but with the usb yubbi things that worked for you (headphones?)
<newbooter> Was that with pulse or alsa?
<Chelsea_Jurgens> pulse audio
<drkokandy> sak & Unit193: Yeah, didn't autostart on Lubuntu. that was a big lie. But you can run it on Lubuntu with: /usr/lib/vino/vino-server
<drkokandy> and that works
<Chelsea_Jurgens> i plug it in, open pulse audio and for each application (firefox, skype, audacious) i have to go in and make sure the usb mic was selected
<Chelsea_Jurgens> when i try it now with the bluetooth mic, it does not even recognize it anywhere
<newbooter> Strange
<Unit193> drkokandy: Desktop file have OnlyShowIn or NotShowIn set?
<newbooter> Seems like it is not registering as an audio device in pulse or in alsa
<Chelsea_Jurgens> if i pair it via bluetooth, should it recognize it in lsusb?
<Chelsea_Jurgens> or dmesg
<drkokandy> where would I find that Unit193 ? :)
<Unit193> /etc/xdg/autostart/vino-server.desktop
<Chelsea_Jurgens> exit
<Chelsea_Jurgens> oops
<drkokandy> OnlyShowIn=GNOME;Unity; Unit193
<Unit193> There you go then.
<drkokandy> yup
<drkokandy> And Terminal=false - that must be why running just "vino-server" didn't work - I thought that was weird
<drkokandy> I knew I installed it
<Unit193> No, has nothing to do with that.
<drkokandy> oh
<ianorlin> onlyShowin means only put in the menu in that environment right
<Unit193> ianorlin: Generally, but this is a startup item, so it changes to "only start in"
<sak> Thanks, Unit193 and drkokandy. Seems I have some tweaking to do. I will get to you with more questions
<Unit193> Oh, make sure to ask drkokandy!  He's the nice one!
<drkokandy> I'm also the one who doesn't know all the technical things though - Unit193 knows how all the things work
<Kaye1> anyone here?
<Kaye1> are any of you seeing my message? sorry first time user
<Kaye1> hello mr comet
<Mr_Comet> hi
<Mr_Comet> :)
<Kaye1> can anyone help me please
<web-man> i have lubuntu lts should I upgrade to latest version?
<testdr> web-man: if its working (no newer hardware specs) there is no reason to do so. - You only can break whats already working and the support for lts will last for years
<web-man> thanks
<testdr> web-man: if you are interested for the state of development, then you should try to install multiple different versions and select the one you want at boot-time
<wxl> web-man: the latest version is stable, but will require more maintainence.
<wxl> web-man: the one advantage you'll find with newer versions is the latest package versions.
<wxl> web-man: lts is always kept up with the latest security changes but that doesn't mean it has the latest package versions.
<web-man> thank you
<wxl> web-man: for example, you might have the latest openssl package, but you might not have the latest version of gimp.
<wxl> (i realize gimp is not part of lubuntu natively)
<wxl> you can get the latest version of packages, but it often takes more effort
<wxl> so the question is: do you want to spend more time with maintainence or tracking down the latest package versions
<wxl> i should also add that the latest version is guaranteed to have the latest version. that doesn't mean that lts won't have it, but that it may.
<wxl> hoep that makes sense
<web-man> thanks
<wxl> yep
<Trickster1> hello all
<Trickster1> someone know how can we change the order of the program in the task bar of lubuntu 11.04.1 ?
<Mr_Cometz> which order?
<Mr_Cometz> maybe right click panel items?
<Trickster1> you know when you open some program like in windows or the old genome, we have thoses prog open on the task bar and we just click on it to change programme when we want
<Trickster1> But the order of those program is the same than the order we open it, i just ask if we can change that order on the task bar
<Trickster1> i used lubuntu 14.04.1 and not lubuntu 11.04 sorry i wrote wrong
<holstein> im sure you can.. what is the goal?
<Trickster1> just it is easier to use
<holstein> well, "easier" will be a matter of opinion
<Trickster1> sometimes you open aplication in different oder but for ease of use after we can prefer have a program next to an another one
<Mr_Cometz> probably want his fav apps easier to click than to browse top to bottom
<holstein> easier could be, the same as before, or predictable. but, you are saying, you have, the windows open in a certain order? and you want them how?
<Trickster1> hmm maybe my explication is bad because my english :(
<holstein> i always let the task bar group similar tasks.. makes it cleaner for me
<holstein> Trickster1: i think you are doing fine with english :)
<Mr_Cometz> how does one edit menu options/folders
<Mr_Cometz> or re-arrange
<Trickster1> i will explain by exemple we have firefox, kvirc and openoffice open on lubuntu and we saw them on the task bar menu
<Trickster1> how can we move firefox next to openoffice
<Trickster1> i just want to move slide it
<Trickster1> and i can't don't know why
<Trickster1> drag and drop :x
<drkokandy> wow, I'm not sure if this is possible without closing a program and reopening it in the order you'd like it to appear
<holstein> Mr_Cometz: depending on what i want, i'll just edit with a GUI tool, if there is one
<holstein> Mr_Cometz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/196614/how-do-i-edit-the-menu-in-lubuntu for example.. menulibre
<Mr_Cometz> i got 20 tabs open :D
<Mr_Cometz> lolz
<holstein> Trickster1: i find that allowing the task bar to group tasks cleans that up for me.. there are also other docks and panels and task managers that do things differently
<holstein> Trickster1: you may find one of them allows you to "drag and drop". the aim of all the lxde tools is always to be light first..
<Mr_Cometz> true.
<Trickster1> ok thx i will check it :)
<Mr_Cometz> :)
<Trickster1> i go diner and will check all that thx
<Trickster1> i'll back
<drkokandy> Y
<drkokandy> whoops
<Mr_Cometz> hmmm
<sak> Unit193, drkokandy, I installed vino. There was no vino-server in the lubuntu repo. When I installed it, I had tp configure it typing this command in the terminal #vino-preferences
<holstein> sak: that should allow you to configure the server
<drkokandy> that is where you can configure preferences
<drkokandy> but the server is not running until you also run /usr/lib/vino/vino-server
<drkokandy> as packaged, vino auto-starts on GNOME or Unity, but not on LXDE
<drkokandy> you can run it manually with that command
<drkokandy> or add it to the auto-start list
<sak> In the preferences window it had the option "automatically configure upnp router to open and forward ports". I believe this was to allow a remote user to connect to the vnc server without a password
<holstein> sak: if you have that disabled, it wont work
<holstein> sak: test locally.. make sure the machines can ping each other
<holstein> sak: that is, as stated, to set up port forwarding on the router.. nothing to do with "connect without a password"..
<sak> I am testing it on my local machine, the same way I test an ssh connection
<sak> This is what is in the /etc/xdg/autostart
<sak> [Desktop Entry]
<sak> Name=Desktop Sharing
<sak> Comment=GNOME Desktop Sharing Server
<sak> Keywords=vnc;share;remote;
<sak> NoDisplay=true
<holstein> sak: i woudnt bother with anything to autostart
<holstein> sak: i would literally configure the server, start it, test that i can ping the machine with the server from the one with the client, and try testing the connection.. and share errors if they dont connect
<holstein> if i want to forward them through my router, i would read about how to implement that safely, and not assume the uPNP will do the job
<sak> This is what I did, and the error that I got back
<sak> xtightvncviewer x.x.x.x:5901
<sak> Connected to RFB server, using protocol version 3.7
<sak> Server did not offer supported security type
<sak> After running /usr/lib/vino/vino-server
<sak> , I got this back
<sak> ** (vino-server:8514): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-3lXPtqLo8q: Connection refused
<sak> (vino-server:8514): EggSMClient-CRITICAL **: egg_sm_client_set_mode: assertion 'global_client == NULL || global_client_mode == EGG_SM_CLIENT_MODE_DISABLED' failed
<sak> 17/01/2015 03:13:15 PM WARNING: Width (1366) is not a multiple of 4. VncViewer has problems with that.
<sak> 17/01/2015 03:13:17 PM Autoprobing TCP port in (all) network interface
<holstein> sak: cool.. so, what security type are you implementing? have you tried disabling it, and testing?
<holstein> sak: please stop pasting here..
<holstein> !paste | sak
<ubottu> sak: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<drkokandy> sak - I get a lot returned like that when vino-server correctly starts. Seems like it is working
<holstein> i'll set up the server, without authentication, i'll make sure i can ping, and i'll test locally..
<sak> Will, I was able to connect the the vino-server. However, I lost connection after the vino server stated: client protocol version 3.7,advertising security type [18], Client x gone
<holstein> sak: so, again, what security type are you using? have you tried disabling it? locally?
<sak> holstein, all I know is that I am implementing type [18], whatever that means. I don't know where to go to disable that
<holstein> sak: sure, so, try implementing *none* and see if that allows you to connect
<holstein> doing that locally wont hurt.. if you are behing your routers firewall, anyway
<sak> wait, I am using type "TLS" [18]. And, my laptop is connected to a router that provides internet services
<holstein> sak: sure, i get that, friend
<holstein> sak: what im saying it, while you are *not* forwarding the connection out of the internet, and since its not working for you, and you have a message about auth type, try removing that from the equation
<sak> holstein, lets see if I can
<teward> wxl: ping
<wxl> pong teward
<teward> wxl: LXDE upstream tracker not recognized on LP?
<teward> (supposedly sourceforge)
<wxl> yep
<teward> cc: drkokandy
<wxl> lp problem
<teward> wxl: known issue, or no?
<teward> ah
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> there's a couple reports
<wxl> maybe now that colin is moving to lpp full time it will get fixed
<teward> so my bug and drkokandy's question are both gonna get dupemarked
<wxl> maybe
<teward> works for me
<wxl> are you helping him, too?
<teward> wxl: no... was lurking #launchpad
<wxl> ah
<teward> he asked for "how to link upstream bug"
<teward> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/260846  https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1412052  (bug has the IRC logs)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1412052 in Launchpad itself "System unable to process Upstream SourceForge Bug Tracker Entries (observed: lxde project)" [Undecided,New]
<drkokandy> forgot to ask you about it today wxl - by the time I ran into the issue last night, you were away, so I was directed to #launchpad for help
<drkokandy> :)
<wxl> np
<teward> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/260846  https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1412052  (bug has the IRC logs)
<drkokandy> honestly forgot about it until teward responded on there
<teward> grr
<teward> stupid system
<wxl> i personally filed a bug against it that got duped too :)
<teward> wxl: i'm not doing testing right now - busy building my computer forensics VM
<teward> wxl: well, that's not unusual - it's fine if it's duped, a search for 'sourceforge' has 400  bugs o.o
<wxl> oooh
 * teward noms his donuts
<teward> i made a fail and impulse bought a half dozen donuts :/
<wxl> fyi teward was the one who helped me get approved in bug control
<drkokandy> This one maybe - https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1154939 ? I can link it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1154939 in Launchpad itself "New style SourceForge bug URLs are reported as invalid" [Low,Triaged]
<teward> drkokandy: see #launchpad
<wxl> i think that's it
<wxl> argh
 * wxl kicks and screamws
<wxl> stupid moin moin!!!
 * teward throws wxl a lollipop
 * wxl crunches the lollipop angrily
 * teward slides a drink over to wxl
<Unit193> Now you're all just getting offtopic.
<sak> Well, I was unable to get vino to work, but I did learn a lot about it
#lubuntu 2015-01-18
<jaybot> Hey guys, I have a question about permissions
<Jaybroni> Hello?
<ianorlin> anything I can help with?
<Jaybroni> Hi Ian, I think you helped me six months ago haha
<Jaybroni> My question is about permissions
<Jaybroni> I have a personal ftp server setup and and it's all working but I want to clean up my permissions somewhat
<Jaybroni> using users and groups
<Jaybroni> I just wonder if you can link me to a good template for setting up users and groups for FTP
<Jaybroni> for example:
<Jaybroni> home/sharing          samba:guests            u+rwx       g+r_x
<Jaybroni> home/sharing/uploads                      samba:guests       u+rwx         g+r_x          o+rwx
<Jaybroni> guests group has:     sharing, samba
<Jaybroni> and my ftp users login with sharing
<Jaybroni> that's what i'm thinking of implementing, but I want it so future files and directories uploaded in the /uploads folder automaticaly are assigned to           samba:guests
<Jaybroni> I want both samba and sharing(ftp) users to read everything, and ftp users to write to uploads only
<Jaybroni> but my system is a mess
<Jaybroni> Do you know of anybody who has setup both FTP and Samba to share the same media? How did they design the permissions?
<ianorlin> Ah I am not an expert on FTP or samba really
<Jaybroni> ok no worries, just writing it out here gave me some perspective
<Jaybroni> i'm going to reassign all the users to just two groups:  1) guests           2)  admins
<Jaybroni> thanks for your help today and last year :P my lubuntu server has been humming along for awhile now.
<drkokandy> Jaybroni: this might give you a good overview of how to get set up with a simple Samba server: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaServerGuide
<drkokandy> I don't have an FTP server setup on my home server, but I use SFTP, which is based on SSH, so it uses the user's permissions from Ubuntu
<holstein> which, should be, and should be able to be used instead of FTP
<drkokandy> You can dive deeper using a lot of these links: http://askubuntu.com/questions/126850/how-do-i-use-ubuntu-server-as-file-server/112167#112167
<drkokandy> exactly :)
<holstein> make users, give them access.. boom
<Unit193> I'd not recommend you use ftp, quite unsecure.
<holstein> you can connect to an ssh share from "normal"clients.. like, if a client had filezilla, and was used to using ftp.. its not a big difference sftp..
<holstein> fot hem
<holstein> for them*
<Jaybroni> Thanks for the advice guys, I'm using FTPS
<Jaybroni> SFTP is setup as well, but isn't FTPS faster?  I haven't done any tests but that's what i heard
<holstein> ssh is the current running suggestion..
<holstein> are you having issue with speed?
<holstein> personally, i dont use samba like that either.. only locally when i do..
<Jaybroni> I just heard ssh file transfer is the slowest of the three options
<holstein> i dont put samba outside my firewall
<Jaybroni> yeah my lan machines are all assigned to one group, and that group is given full permission in samba
<holstein> Jaybroni: you heard?
<Jaybroni> i googled*
<holstein> Jaybroni: so, you are having issues with speed?
<holstein> Jaybroni: have you tried it? if not, try it..
<Jaybroni> because ssh encrypts everything it takes a performance hit. Whereas FTPS encrypts only the authentication and is a good balance between SSH and plain old FTP
<holstein> safe, fast, easy... you may not be able to use all these words in a sentence about your setup..
<Jaybroni> Yeah I'm going to turn a test right now
<Jaybroni> FTPS vs SFTP vs FTP stay tuned :)
<Jaybroni> transfer rate
<Unit193> use rsync rather than scp.
<holstein> ssh is the industry standard
<holstein> there literally is no other contender.. to the point of concern about it being the only game in town
<Jaybroni> ok so the results are in:  using Filezilla as the client,         the winner was SFTP (ssh)  by .1MBps
<Jaybroni> So I'm going to switch to SFTP since FTPS was a bit tricky to implement active/passive through nas, etc.
<holstein> im still not sure you are getting the testing right, since, i dont think you are using an ssh server
<holstein> but, for the client end, which i assume needs to be filezilla, you can switch to ssh, and they can still connect in
<Jaybroni> note: I didn't test plain old ftp because I need security
<Jaybroni> I have openssh
<holstein> cool.. becuase, before, you had samba and ftp outside the firewall..
<Jaybroni> my testing was all done over lan
<Jaybroni> what? samba outside the firewall? what are you talking about
<Jaybroni> anyway thanks for the advice guys
<holstein> Jaybroni: thats what you were talking about
<Jaybroni> let's leave that a mystery
<holstein> Jaybroni: its not by box, so, i have no skin in the game
<holstein> i suggest that you not leave *anything* a mystery on a server machine like that outside the firewall..
<Jaybroni> I still need to improve the way my permissions are organized but I will check out the links you guys suggested for that. Thanks again
<holstein> why?
<Jaybroni> what are you talking about, my server is behind a firewall
<holstein> if its inside your firewall, on your lan.. and you have normal user permissions, sudo, etc.. whats the issue?
<holstein> Jaybroni: then, whats the issue?
<holstein> why are you "cleaning up permission" just for you?
<holstein> what have you broken? and why?
<Jaybroni> Because SFTP (only, not Samba) will be connected to remotely from the WWW
<holstein> Jaybroni: *that* is outide your firewall..
<holstein> Jaybroni: that is what you may want to reconsider.. connecting to samba from www, or whatever you want to call it
<Jaybroni> Yes. I have port forwarding setup for FTP but not Samba
<Jaybroni> you said samba and all this junk about it being outside my firewall
<holstein> right.. and, thats bad
<holstein> Jaybroni: thats what forwarding a port does, friend
<holstein> puts the machine accessible.. bypassing the firewall..
<Unit193> holstein: He's only talking about (s)ftp(s) outside of the firewall, not samba as far as I can tell..
<Jaybroni> what is the problem
<Jaybroni> yes Unit193
<holstein> Jaybroni: ftp public like that
<holstein> using ssh there would be preferable, and, you can still connect with filezilla..
<Jaybroni> it requires a username and password, and connects via FTPS or SFTP. Plain old FTP is disabled
<holstein> Jaybroni: as i said before,i wouldnt leave that a mystery.. only you know if its secure or not.. if its me, i use ssh there.. not ftp
<Jaybroni> The only remote access is through FTP with Explicit TLS or SSH
<holstein> no form of ftp..
<Jaybroni> there's a difference between plain FTP and FTP with Explicit TLS
<Jaybroni> I don't use plain ftp
<holstein> Jaybroni: i wouldnt know, i dont use ftp. i use ssh
<holstein> Jaybroni: im not interested in having *any* ftp outside my firewall
<Jaybroni> If you think FTP with TLS is insecure you have some googling to do
<holstein> Jaybroni: *i* dont.. i dont use ftp
<Unit193> I'm pretty sure we're not getting anywhere here.
<Unit193> Perhaps we should move on?
<Jaybroni> i can tell
<Jaybroni> agree
<Jaybroni> I've been traying actually, hence my 'leaving it a mystery' comment
<Jaybroni> my mistake though was leaving out the S after FTP a few times, out of laziness :P
<Jaybroni> anyway thanks for the tips guys
<Jaybroni> I'll be switching to SFTP for several reasons
<Jaybroni> SFTP aka SSH FTP
<mucus> howdy!
<mucus> i have a 64bit 1gb ram 16gb storage tablet.  how's installing 64bit lubu on that?
<Tadurin> When I create a usb boot stick using the standard procedure it refuses to boot. Is that a known problem?
<Tadurin> The message is Missing parameter in configuration file. Keyword: path\n gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R image
<Tadurin> In case anybody cares. ;)
<Gerry_> Hello
<ochosi> Tadurin: yeah, that is a known issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/1325801
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1325801 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Utopic) "failed to boot from USB disk with error: gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R Image boot:" [Critical,Triaged]
<ochosi> Tadurin: just type "live" and hit enter and it will boot
<Unit193> Tap tab twice to see options too, but ^
<Tadurin> Unit193:  yeah, I had already found that
<Tadurin> hrm
<Tadurin> how do I turn off the touchpad on my laptop in lubuntu? Is there no GUI tool for that?
<Tadurin> I think there was an xset command...
<teward> Tadurin: there might be a function key for it built in - did you try that?
<Tadurin> no, like what?
<teward> Tadurin: most laptops have a key combo to press that could disable the touchpad on the laptop - it varies by manufacturer and model
<wxl> mine doesn't work
<wxl> i'm sure you can do this with synaptics
<wxl> this is a welcome change from fightning tox
<wxl> synclient TouchpadOff=1
<teward> wxl: i think it depends on the laptop - i've had luck with dell acer hp and asus laptops, so...
<Tadurin> I find it very irritating that it doesn't matter which keyboard layout I chose on the login screen.
<Tadurin> It always uses the same one. :p
<wxl> xinput disable "$(xinput list --name-only | grep Touchpad)"
<wxl> or
<wxl> xinput set-prop "$(xinput list --name-only | grep Touchpad)" "Device Enabled" 0
<wxl> Tadurin: sounds like a lightdm bug
<wxl> i wonder if setxkbmap -layout "jp" (or whatver you want) won't fix your layout issue
<wxl> oh better
<wxl> you can set what you want in /etc/default/keyboard
<Tadurin> wxl: yeah, but if different users want different layouts you're still screwed
<wxl> you can add multiple keyboard layouts tad
<Tadurin> O_o
<Tadurin> wxl: how do I select them, then?
<wxl> that's beyond my level of understanding XD
<wxl> sorry i've only got one language and one keyboard layout to worry about :(
<Tadurin> thanks anyway! :)
<testdr> Tadurin: about selected keyboard layout - you may have corrupted your setup - normaly it works.
<testdr> Tadurin: and last - the user settings may always override what you select at login-screen - because user-settings are the last in the row and should rule
<testdr> Tadurin: if you need diffent keyboard-layouts for a user - add those layouts and let the user switch them as wanted during his work and maybe even special for different windows
<Tadurin> in what row?
<Tadurin> i'm confused
<testdr> Tadurin: the row how configs are activated -- and why are you confused?
<Tadurin> okay so on the login screen I have a keyboard layout selector in the top right
<Tadurin> which does nothing apparently
<testdr> Tadurin:  this works if the user has not setup special layouts
<Tadurin> and where would the user do that?
<testdr> Tadurin: as far as i know the default is to use the global system keyboard layout in the preferences ...
<testdr> Tadurin: have you ever tried the kb-layout setup with the little icon in the menu-panel?
<Tadurin> on the login screen?
<testdr> Tadurin: no - after login in the user-panel
<Tadurin> you mean the input method settings? I have those open, yes.
<testdr> Tadurin: thats boreing for me -sorry - you should check the docs about it
#lubuntu 2016-01-18
<floaty1212> what changes are coming with qt development?
<floaty1212> currently working with 15.04 and heard of qt to be implemented in 16.04...
<floaty1212> anything finalized??  interested in finding out but not willing to install the trial/test release of the os 15.10.  Needed something a lil more stable.
<d3jake> Anyone know how to auto-highlight the contents of a text box when it is selected?
#lubuntu 2016-01-19
<pragomer_1> hi. how can I get german keyboard layout in lubuntu's lightdm-login?
<pair0doc> where is the best/proper location to put a startup script or edit one that runs after X is initialize but before any user logs in with lubunutu 14.04 . I have been hammer google for at least 2 hours.
<pair0doc> I want to copy my .Xauthority (located in /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 ) to a location with user access to start x11vnc through a ssh tunnel.
<pair0doc> testdr, busy? are you knowledgeable on startup scripts?
<testdr> pair0doc: just connected --- what kind of startup scripts -- for lxde.. setting timeout
<pair0doc> repost:
<pair0doc> where is the best/proper location to put a startup script or edit one that runs after X is initialize but before any user logs in with lubunutu 14.04 . I have been hammer google for at least 2 hours.
<pair0doc> I want to copy my .Xauthority (located in /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 ) to a location with user access to start x11vnc through a ssh tunnel.
<testdr> pair0doc: i do something like this -- but not for a connecting ssh-user - you wanna hear?
<pair0doc> please
<testdr> pair0doc: i copy/create a xauthority-file in /tmp and set the XAUTHORITY environement for the new user to this location --
<pair0doc> I can not seem to get that working by editing /etc/lxdm/default.conf
<pair0doc> which I know is a symbolic link.
<testdr> pair0doc: sorry - you dont know about the x-server authority? About setting the mit-magic-cookie?
<testdr> pair0doc: xauth --- a "xauth list" displays the current x11-access-cookie -- the new user needs this to use the same x11-resources or a complete new x11-server
<pair0doc> I think I got that. at this point I am only planning on running one X11-server.
<pair0doc>  /etc/lxdm/default.conf has a commented line that reads xauth_path=/tmp
<pair0doc> perhaps I looked wrong,thinking the file would still be called ':0'
<testdr> pair0doc: no -- the normal file for a user is in his/her home-directory and called something like:  .Xauthority  (most times .. but not necessary)
<testdr> pair0doc: if you copy this file to a place accesable for a new user, than this user can take it an use the x11-cookie to use the x11-server-services
<pair0doc> testdr, I thought I specified, before a user logs in. I am trying to get the login/greeter.
<testdr> pair0doc: a ssh-user connects into a running service? Or am i wrong?
<pair0doc> the ssh daemon, but then the user starts x11vnc.
<pair0doc> It works when I connect x11vnc to /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 but normally the user does not have access to this file.
<pair0doc> thus the reason I wanted a script after X server initialization before user login.
<testdr> pair0doc: sorry, i am not familiar with x11vnc -- but i dont see, why you may need the x11-login-process, the user is already logged in via ssh, why not start the x11-server without the login-session?
<pair0doc> I think that would work. can you initialize the X11 server via ssh?
<pair0doc> this is the one liner I use from the client
<testdr> pair0doc: i dont get it - sorry again - have you ever tried to connect to your own x11-server over ssh? To 127.0.0.1 --- what "oneliner"?
<pair0doc> ssh -p xx -C -f -L 5900:localhost:5900 user@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx x11vnc -auth ~/.Xauth_server -safer -localhost -nopw -once -display :0 && sleep 5 && vncviewer localhost:0
<pair0doc> you mean connect to my own x11-server via xdmcp?
<testdr> pair0doc: the ~ substitution may not work like you want? Your local home-directory?
<pair0doc> I can not ~/.Xauth_server file to exist. that was just a quickie out of my history.
<Lashara> hello ?
<Lashara> Can i ask question here about lubuntu ?
<wxl> !ask | Lashara
<ubottu> Lashara: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<testdr> pair0doc: sorry, i dont get it -- maybe cause i always used it the other way round, always with a local x11-server and running x11-programms via ssh on a different computer, but using my local x11-server for display and key/mouse-input
<Lashara> Bassicaly in ubuntu mate i have the ability to set whether workspaces wrap/scroll arround using mousewheel or not... I wonder whether its possible to set this in lubuntu ?\
<wxl> Lashara: so basically you want to use (or not use) the mousewheel to navigate through your workspaces?
<Lashara> yes... the scrolling using mouse wheel works but the problem is that it.. lets say.. can run around ?? for example if i am at workspace 1 and scroll lets say 2 clicks it goes toks it goes to workspace 2 and then back to workspace 1, but i want it to stay at workspace 2(in case when there are only 2 workspaces)
<wxl> that's one i'm not sure about Lashara but i can tell you the file to edit and give you some links and you can play with it. is that ok?
<Lashara> ok
<wxl> give me a second though
<wxl> i'm spinning up my lubuntu vm. we use kubuntu at work.
<Lashara> In ubuntu mate.. in workspace preferences.. i have option called - allow workspace wrap around in switcher... What would be equivilant in Lubuntu ?
<wxl> i don't think that it's as clear as that Lashara
<wxl> we should make a "Lubuntu tweak" app
<wxl> ! that's a great idea actually
<ubottu> wxl: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wxl> redwolf: ^
<wxl> ok so the file is ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml lubotu1
<wxl> oops
<wxl> Lashara i meant
<wxl> that controls, among other things, input bindings
<pair0doc> testdr, I think that is more or less the same thing is it not? what would be the difference?
<redwolf> O.O
<wxl> i'm googling for the instructive wiki page now Lashara
<redwolf> we already have a Lubuntu Tweak UI, but it's very limited for now
<wxl> redwolf: you mean obconf? XD
<redwolf> nope. "lubuntu-tweak"
<wxl> is that a default thing and i never noticed?
 * wxl is too used to editing files
<redwolf> https://launchpad.net/lubuntu-tweaks
<wxl> ah ppa
<redwolf> it does ALL this: http://is.gd/annQiP
<wxl> there this will help you Lashara http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Bindings
<wxl> um, wow, redwolf
<redwolf> LOL
<redwolf> it's promising though :D
<redwolf> it just needs... options :D
<wxl> maybe i'll make a blueprint to brainstorm some ideas (i guess at this point this conversation should move to -devel)
<redwolf> for session tweaks I recommend the other one
 * wxl dances
<redwolf> WildSoft, this app https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-GFLcmgYhCSM/U0_HfMV2wwI/AAAAAAAASTM/HVUcNdGMMN0/s1600/lubuntu1404-lxsession-default-apps.png is far more powerful to control the session
<wxl> long url :/
<WildSoft> o0
<redwolf> (sorry for the long url)
<redwolf> wxl, this app http://is.gd/Y4N0NM is far more powerful to control the session
<redwolf> sorry, WildSoft, wrong ping :D
<WildSoft> figured ;)
<Lashara> ok thank you, ill try to see what i can do :)
<redwolf> :)
<wxl> Lashara: i found the option you need! http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Actions#GoToDesktop
<wxl> <action name="GoToDesktop"><to>next</to><wrap>no</wrap></action>
<wxl> as an example
<redwolf> moving from one desktop to another?
<wxl> —without wrapping
<redwolf> I like this method :) http://lubuntu.me/tip-3d-desktop/
 * wxl is listening to Hottah by DUBCON ♫ http://www.last.fm/music/DUBCON/_/Hottah
<wxl> there finally sheesh
<wxl> ok i better head to -offtopic or somewhere now XD
<redwolf> YES
<Lashara> still need help!!! In Ubuntu mate u can do ----> workspace->preferences->allow workspace  wrap around switcher... how do u replicate this feature in lubuntu
<wxl> Lashara: http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Actions#GoToDesktop
<wxl> sheesh i only have 5G
<wxl> oops wrong channel
<Lashara> sry for being toal noob :\ .. where do you or how do you change/execute those commands
<wxl> Lashara: no problem. you'll need to edit ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml accordingly
<jerbot> what is rmod? :>
<jerbot> http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=8726 trying to get sound by rmoding and modprobing
<jerbot> getting FATAL module /etc/modules not found
<genii> jerbot: rmmod/rmod is remove module command. You can also use modprobe -r  to do same thing
<genii> jerbot: /etc/modules is not a module by itself, it is a text file with module names inside the file, which are to load when the system boots
<pleia2> jerbot: I wrote that blog post a long time ago, it should probably be taken with a grain of salt :)
<pleia2> I know that it worked for my hardware with 12.04 in 2013, but no promises beyond that
<jerbot> oh...
<jerbot> well i'm on the same setup, it seems. pictures look the same (you weren't on the aluminum)....
<pleia2> the chipsets vary, and I imagine you're not using Lubuntu 12.04
<jerbot> so how do i modprobe the modules bc I still got no sound, no idea what to do, and upgrading to 14.04 results in a blurry scattered screen
<jerbot> yeh i'm usin that
<jerbot> 12.04
<jerbot> lts
<pleia2> wow, that's old :\
<Unit193> jerbot: That's not an LTS for Lubuntu.
<pleia2> is that even supported by lubuntu?
<jerbot> 512 mb ram and 14.04 doesn't work.
<pleia2> yeah, that
<jerbot> it's not?
<pleia2> no
<pleia2> the flavors, like Lubuntu, get to choose their LTS cycle, it's not the same as Ubuntu
<jerbot> ballz :<
<pleia2> even Ubuntu itself only supported desktop 12.04 for 3 years
<jerbot> so is 12.10 gonig to load without all these video issues?
<pleia2> (server for 5)
<pleia2> 12.10 is very much end of life too
<pleia2> the only supported releases are 14.04, 15.04 (for a couple mor weeks) and 15.10
<jerbot> but 15.10 isn't supported at all, right?
<pleia2> I haven't kept up, maybe they did drop ppc support in 15.10
<jerbot> http://superuser.com/questions/1028206/include-network-drivers-on-a-mini-cd-probook-g4-lubuntu-black-screen-with
<jerbot> well, I just need to use the thing for document editting and emailing, you know?
<jerbot> 12.04 works on it. is it really going to be a huge issue if support drops?
<jerbot> I could still get a good year or 2 out of it, probably, right?
<pleia2> support already dropped
<pleia2> I wouldn't recommend it
<jerbot> too many security holes?
<pleia2> yep
<jerbot> so 14.04 has another few years?
<Unit193> 14.04 is supported for 3 years from date of launch.
<jerbot> So, i got 14.04 working, kind of.  It has this blurry white screen where the desktop should be....
<jerbot> but terminal and firefox open
<pleia2> http://lubuntu.net/blog/lubuntu-1404-trusty-tahr-released may be of interest to you, there is a link to documentation about PPC fixes
<pleia2> some may work for you
 * genii slides pleia2 a plate of tasty cookies
 * pleia2 cookie monster style
<jerbot> maybe it's because I didn't  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859290 kill xscreensaver and xlockmore before upgrading last time
<jerbot> Can't I just click "upgrade to 14.04" from 12.04's package manager gui?
<jerbot> Cause I had done that last night, and it got further than the lubuntu 14.04 alt ppc release
<jerbot> but I did want to do the video=ofonly and didn't get a chance to do that there, either
<jerbot> or maybe add video=ofonly after installing the system?  Because there's no network (wired or otherwise) in the system installer, due to the b43 bug.
<jerbot> so installing otherwise must miss some update that results in the black-screen-and-cursor bug (stack article)
<jerbot> yeah i think i'll stick to 12.04 since the background isn't insane looking
<jerbot> but just for shoots and ladders, I'm gonna go ahead and try 14.04 from putting in the CD, again, killing those processes
<jerbot> i dunno probably not, actually.  I know the video=ofall switch is required, and I can't bring that up from 12.04's installer dialog
<jerbot> Is there a way to load yaboot in terminal?
<jerbot> that bad, huh
<genii> jerbot: You can add that video-ofall option later to the /etc/default/grub file in the line that starts GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=
<genii> ..and then sudo update-grub
#lubuntu 2016-01-20
<exoplanet> hello which polkit dialogue will 16.04 use? lxpolkit or the gnome polkit program?
<wxl> exoplanet: for 16.04, likely still gnome
<exoplanet> Are there any issues with lxpolkit? I read about some problems, like it asking for root rootpassword on a setup with disabled root and sudo. wxl
<wxl> exoplanet: honestly, i haven't had any experience with it, since we don't use it. my recommendation would be to ask in #lxde as that's where the devs hide
<jerbot> hey guys any update? :D
<jerbot> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.10/release/ 12.10 offline forever?
<ianorlin> yes 12.10 is end of life
<ianorlin> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jerbot> why is 12.04 still available for downlod, though?
<jerbot> trying to get 14.04 working, but i get different issues with every install
<jerbot> and it's so hard to find any answers
<vishal_> hi
<smart> hi there, is there a way to add/edit keyboard shortcuts?
#lubuntu 2016-01-21
<Guest2> Lubuntu 14.04.3 I have problems with install updates. And now the screen have another size and can not connect to any network. I have a red one way symbol down to the right.
<aworan> Hi all,
<Guest2> What can i do to make it work again ?
<aworan> I want to report a problem in chromium with lubuntu 15.10.1 for raspberry pi 2 => https://ubuntu-pi-flavour-maker.org
<aworan> I don't know if this version of lubuntu is supported by lubuntu community and if it is where I can do a bug report ?
<wxl> Guest2: you might want to pastebin /var/log/{dmesg,syslog}
<wxl> aworan: there is this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/RaspberryPi
<wxl> aworan: although we should really file a bug somewhere
<wxl> aworan: what's the problem?
<Guest2> I am using another computer now.
<wxl> Guest2: well we need to figure out why you're having this problem, so unless you can tell me we probably need the logs XD
<Guest2> But it told me with other things the third part repository cud be a problem
<wxl> Guest2: well, i need info to help you out. specifics, not generalities. however, unless you have a third party repository for a networking component, i doubt that's causing THAT problem.
<aworan> hi wxl,
<aworan> HTML5 Videos rendering is with bad colors
<wxl> aworan: and you can confirm the same version on a non-arm chip is ok?
<Guest2> It looks like it is still some updates left and not installed.
<wxl> aworan: and for that matter, what about in mate?
<wxl> Guest2: but you have no internet connection, right?
<aworan> wxl, I didn't try I will install it in my x86 laptop tomorrow to test
<Guest2> No. the network is grey.
<aworan> so I don't know if it is just the arm version or not yet
<wxl> Guest2: so then, yuou need to solve that problem first. and it would be good to figure out why. which is why i asked for logs
<wxl> aworan: i think comparing it on another de would be valuable. if it fails on ALL the other images provided by that site, then it's probably best to file a bug against ubuntu-pi-flavor-maker itself
<aworan> in mate I test on 15.10 and it works well
<wxl> aworan: on the other hand, if it affects all architectures, it'd be better to file a bug against chromium itself
<aworan> I didn't try in 15.10.1  yet
<wxl> yeah try to keep the versions the same
<aworan> yes I need to try it first
<Guest2> I understand. I am on a hotel and need the computer on my room. The updates crash. I have a usb memory to reinstall. But it looks like the installation program also dont want to connect to a network.
<aworan> wxl: are you on lubuntu 15.10.1 on x86 or amd64 now ?
<wxl> Guest2: perhaps you should discuss connectivity issues with the hotel :)
<Guest2> No. It works.
<wxl> aworan: oh hahah good quesiton. i'm at work and we use kubuntu. i've got a xenial vm laying around but that probably won't help us.
<Guest2> I downloaded the updates.
<Guest2> before it crashes.
<aworan> wxl : ok no problem ;)
<wxl> Guest2: so yes or no: does your internet connection work?
<wxl> aworan: you might ask on lubuntu-devel and see if any testers might be able to help
<aworan> I will try on mate under my rpi first with the last updates
<Guest2> Internet works on the hotel. Afte the installed updates crash i can not connect anymore.
<Guest2> No networks show up.
<aworan> lubuntu-devel is another freenode channel ?
<wxl> aworan: yep
<wxl> aworan: well #lubuntu-devel
<aworan> wxl: thank you it is my first time on freenode :P
<wxl> aworan: ahh welcome. and thanks for testing the pi2! did you see the post on the lubuntu.me blog about it?
<aworan> no I don't I will read that very soon :)
<wxl> Guest2: i need the pci id of your wireless chip. lspci -nn will help
<wxl> aworan: oh it's got a pic of my pi2 which has xenial and lxqt on it XD
<aworan> wxl : but lubuntu works very fine faster than mate ! and I have a lot of ram free :)
<Guest2> Can i reinstall without a network ? It will not download codecs and flashplayer.
<wxl> Guest2: sure if you have another computer you can download the required files and then a usb stick or something to transfer it to the other computer
<wxl> aworan: that's what lubuntu is good for :)
<Guest2> I have a lubuntu usb with me. It is ready. And when i try lubuntu there is network.
<aworan> wxl : the only problem I found is the html5 video bug on chromium and I tested a lot of things
<wxl> aworan: you might want to send a message to lubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com to see if anyone can check it
<aworan> wxl : ok I will :)
<wxl> Guest2: you will have to find (on launchpad) the deb files for all the packages you need and you will need to get all their dependencies as well. it could take a long time
<wxl> Guest2: or you could boot the live cd, mount the hard drive, chroot it, and then install the packages
<Guest2> If i type lspci -nn in terminal the message can help if i tell you _
<aworan> wxl : there is some things to improve too, I think I will be good to compile some packages with hardware acceleration enable like ffmpeg, vlc (but I think code for mmal is broken)
<wxl> Guest2: find the pci id which is in the form XXXX:XXXX for the wifi
<wxl> aworan: are you remotely connecting to the display?
<Guest2> it is only the network. rest of the errors will still remain.
<aworan> wxl : no I'm not
<wxl> aworan: i'm trying to figure out a GOOD solution for that. unfortunately x2go does not have binaries for arm
<Guest2> I be back. think i need the computer to give you some informations.
<aworan> wxl : it will be good to add a gstreamer-1.0-omx package too because we can have h264 hardware encoding with it. I tested it on raspbian it work good
<wxl> aworan: definitely mail this stuff to the list!
<aworan> wxl : I need go to lunch, I wrote a lot of tutorials in ubuntu mate community forum (install flash player, compile ffmpeg with mmal, browse on youtube faster etc..)
<aworan> maybe we can talk later and I give you some of my ideas ? :)
<aworan> wxl : Ok I will, see you ;)
<wxl> aworan: nice!!! talk soon
<Guest2> wxi> I am back
<Guest2> Running. try without install lubuntu.
<Guest2> An error ocoured, please run package manager from the right clickmeny or apt/get in a terminal to see what is wrong. the error message was:Error:Broken<count >0. This usally means that your installed packages have unmet dependencies.
<wxl> Guest2: just pastebin the output
<Guest2> I got this.
<Guest2> How can i pastebin when i try it from a usb memory and the crashed updates ar on the other instalation on the ssd drive _
<Guest2> I noted the message only.
<wxl> Guest2: the usb has networking right? and it's connected to the computer that the ssd is connected to, right?
<Guest2> yes
<Guest2> I can runt it like this.
<wxl> Guest2: so mount the drive, chroot it, and then act like you're running off the ssd. because you are.
<Guest2> chroot ?
<Guest2> i dont know what that is.
<wxl> !chroot | Guest2
<ubottu> Guest2: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Guest2> I run it from the usb drive. I helps. I can reinstall later. or is your idea better _
<Guest2> ?
<wxl> Guest2: with my idea you can potentially fix the problem, but if you want to run off the usb drive, that obviously works. just mount the drive if you need to access it
<Guest2> mount the drive from here i am running now _
<Guest2> ?
<wxl> Guest2: if you want access to the ssd, you mount it
<Guest2> How ?
<Guest2> and there i can fix the problems ?
<wxl> Guest2: you should just be able to click it in the file manager
<wxl> Guest2: you can fix the problem if you chroot
<Guest2> Even if i acces the ssd i dont know what to do. I have not importen thing on it. It is small 8GB.
<Guest2> It is mounted.
<Guest2> i can see the files.
<wxl> Guest2: so now you have access to the files and can do what you want
<Guest2> yes.
<wxl> Guest2: but if you want to fix that installation, you should probably chroot in. either that or figure out why your networking is not working and fix that.
<wxl> Guest2: and that that we need some details
<Guest2> Can i fix the updates on the disk when i go into the files ?
<wxl> Guest2: only if you chroot
<Guest2> Or format it. the problmen is gone for ever.
<Guest2> How can i chroot ? it meedn analyzing files ?
<wxl> !chroot | Guest2
<Guest2> I write that in terminal ? !chroot ?
<Guest2> What happens then ?
<wxl> Guest2: no. look at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Guest2> what about the message i got ?
<wxl> Guest2: you can't fix anything without being chrooted
<Guest2> An error ocoured, please run package manager from the right clickmeny or apt/get in a terminal to see what is wrong. the error message was:Error:Broken<count >0. This usally means that your installed packages have unmet dependencies.
<Guest2> I dont know what i cna do with this chrooting. You meen disble some programs so rest of it works ?
<Guest2> Shud not LTS be stable ? why it crash _
<Guest2> The chrooting looks complictated. Better to reinstall if i dont can fix the updatefunction.
<wxl> Guest2: that would be the simplest solution, to just reinstall
<Guest2> I am looking for a solution to start the updates.
<wxl> Guest2: that involves chrooting, or figuring out your networking problems
<Guest2> it is in the updates. they crash.
<Guest2> they disturbe the sytem when they crash.
<Guest2> sytem
<wxl> that's unlikely the problem
<wxl> can you ping google.com on the machine?
<Guest2> they dont get finnish.
<Guest2> how can i ping ?
<wxl> open a terminal and type ping google.com
<Guest2> what can i do with the results ?
<wxl> tell them to me
<wxl> it's either going to fail or succeed
<Guest2> It is still working
<wxl> then it works
<wxl> so you have networking
<wxl> of course
<Guest2> yes or i can not chat here.
<wxl> you're on the usb which you said it DOES work
<wxl> so what you need to do is boot the broken system and try again
<Guest2> I have rebot the system some times and the updates blocking the network when it crashed.
<Guest2> Or stoped.
<wxl> if you have networking on the machine, it can be fixed
<wxl> if you do not, you need to fix the networking problems
<wxl> it's not a safe assumption that the problem updates caused your networking problems
<Guest2> It is not caused of the network.
<wxl> so the broken machine has networking?
<Guest2> the screen is not normal and the network dont works. It is messed up because it cud not finnish.
<wxl> perhaps the networking never worked?
<Guest2> An error ocoured, please run package manager from the right clickmeny or apt/get in a terminal to see what is wrong. the error message was:Error:Broken<count >0. This usally means that your installed packages have unmet dependencies.
<Guest2> because of this.
<wxl> i have seen that message from you 3 times i think
<wxl> i understand the message and do not need to see it again
<Guest2> but you dont tell me what it tells you.
<wxl> Guest2: it tells me something is wrong with your updates, which could be caused by a lot of things. it does not tell me your networking doesn't work because of those failed updates.
<Guest2> It tells me the lubuntu not works anymore.
<wxl> no, it tells you the updates don't work
<wxl> there may be a byproduct of that that affects other things
<wxl> long story short, we need to know if your networking works or not and if it doesn't, we need to figure out how to fix it
<wxl> if you can't do that and you can't chroot, i would just reinstall
<Guest2> Is it possibe to go into the mounted disk where the instalation are and remove the laste updates ? Mayeb restore it to what i was before i started the update to day ?
<wxl> Guest2: it's possible only if you chroot.
<Guest2> so remove the updatefiles is not a solution ?
<wxl> nope
<wxl> unless you want to figure out each and every single file that you need to reverse
<wxl> and then you'd need the deb files for the versions you wanted to re-install
<wxl> like when we type apt-get update, there's a lot of files going back and forth. you'd have to figure out each one of those files on your own
<wxl> if you chroot, i'd work
<wxl> so there's two options: do some work with some more difficult solutions to fix the problem OR re-install
<Guest2> It meens Chrooting or reinstall.
<wxl> yep
<Guest2> What can chrooting do for me ? And it needs a lot of time maybe ?
<wxl> Guest2: with it you can boot to the usb drive. you basically tell the running system that the ssd is going to be your new root directory. then if you do an update, for example, it will do it on the ssd.
<Guest2> But i still need the usb drive to run it ?
<wxl> Guest2: yep. because it's the system with the networking.
<Guest2> I am not sure i see any point of chrooting then. And the old installation is damage for ever ?
<wxl> Guest2: no, if you chroot you can fix it. or you can just re-install. that's what i'd suggest
<Guest2> Will chrooting use a long time ?
<wxl> Guest2: not necessarily
<Guest2> If i still need the usb drive the old installation is not fixed.
<wxl> you won't STILL need it
<wxl> you will need it to allow you to fix it
<Guest2> It will let me access it. I can see the files.
<Guest2> I am running one partition to fix another. I understand that. but it looks complicated.
<melodie> hi
<Guest2> How can i open nm-applet when lubuntu refuse to open it connection refused ?
<Guest2> wxl: are you still here ? What happens if i reinstall lubuntu without network will the codecs and flashplayer be download when i connect later and update ?
#lubuntu 2016-01-22
<KrakenOverlord> Hey everybody
<KrakenOverlord> I have a problem with audio not working with lubuntu
<KrakenOverlord> I suspect I'm missing something deeper, because youtube returns strange errors and spotify refuses to open
<FOX5> im looking for a way to mount windows etwork drives onto a linyux operating system throught the command line
<damascene> Lubuntu 16.04 has the shortcuts at the bottom bar over the menu button http://i.imgur.com/Q6F8YcJ.png
<damascene> Should I report it
<pierri_magazine> qual é a ultima versao lubuntu lts?
<krytarik> !14.04 | pierri_magazine
<ubottu> pierri_magazine: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu and is the latest !LTS version. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<pierri_magazine> obrigado, pela atenção..... é que estou rodando o ubuntu mate 15.10 em ambiente empresarial e esta travando bastante..... vou colocar o lubuntu!
<GeorgeX> hi.  i'm trying to install lubuntu on my windows computer and am getting an error
<GeorgeX> soemthing baut UEFI and not beign able to boot the existing OS
<damascene> Lubuntu 16.04 has the shortcuts at the bottom bar over the menu button http://i.imgur.com/Q6F8YcJ.png should I report it?
<damascene> GeorgeX, it's something in your computer BIOS
<GeorgeX> damascene, my computer bios is set to legacy
<GeorgeX> rather than uefi.  would windows 7 have bypased the bios setting?
#lubuntu 2016-01-23
<damascene> Lubuntu 16.04 has the shortcuts at the bottom bar over the menu button http://i.imgur.com/Q6F8YcJ.png should I report it?
<wxl> damascene: as of which version? i've been away from my vm.
<damascene> wxl, 16.04
<wxl> damascene: 16.04 is in development. we get a different one every day.
<damascene> wxl, it's for RTL language when display is from right to left. I think it's not something temporarily
<wxl> damascene: well, i can say with certainty i've run versions of 16.04 that don't have this, at least not by default
<damascene> sure it's only if you have RTL interface
<wxl> have you experienced this in earlier versions?
<damascene> I'm doing testing for 16.04. I do not have earlier version
<wxl> damascene: can you confirm it does not happen if the rtl interface is not used?
<damascene> wxl, sure
<damascene> I just flipped the interface recently and it was working well before
<wxl> damascene: then yes, i would file a bug, but it would have to be against the package that deals with this interface. i assume it's in the kernel?
<wxl> damascene: by flipped, do you mean you toggled the power/cxn?
<damascene> wxl, http://i.imgur.com/Q6F8YcJ.png explains it
<damascene> I think It's related to the DE not the kernel
<wxl> damascene: that explains the package? explains what you meant by flipped? both? neither?
<wxl> damascene: and what evidence do you have for that?
<damascene> wxl, explain what flipped mean. look at the bottom right corner
<wxl> damascene: you said you "flipped the interface." this is something you can do with an rtl device? i'm sorry, i'm completely unfamiliar with the things.
<damascene> wxl, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Right-to-left
<wxl> damascene: but correct me if i'm wrong but the language shown in the screen shot is not an RTL language
<damascene> it's when a language is written or read from right to left then it's called RTL script. Every thing is normal. just the overlapping icon over the menu button
<damascene> wxl, it's RTL language. It's Arabic
<wxl> damascene: "New Image" and "Settings Toolbar" is Arabic?
<damascene> wxl, no. but it's not translated
<damascene> normally where do you have the shutdown button? to the left or to the right?
<wxl> damascene: so you're telling me you could apply rtl to any language? where in the gui do you select it?
<damascene> wxl, no, when you chose any RTL language like Arabic, Persian, Urdu, or Hebrew you get a RTL interface
<wxl> damascene: but i don't see any of those languages in the picture you sent
<damascene> I just selected Arabic in language selector and got this
<wxl> ok so let's go through this step by step
<damascene> ok
<wxl> 1. you had a default desktop
<damascene> yeah
<damascene> 2. went to language selector and installed Arabic language support
<damascene> 3. moved Arabic to be the top language in the list of languages
<wxl> and when you say language selector, you mean /usr/bin/gnome-language-selector?
<damascene> 4. log out and log in
<damascene> yes
<wxl> and after either 2 or 3, did the panel change?
<damascene> after 3
<damascene> I mean 4
<wxl> damascene: ok so before 4 did the panel have arabic on it or english?
<damascene> wxl, no
<wxl> damascene: that's not a yes or no question
<wxl> damascene: either/or: english or arabic?
<damascene> the panel was neither Arabic nor English
<damascene> it's just the direction
<wxl> you didn't have any windows open?
<wxl> for example, language selector?
<damascene> the direction did not change until I finished step 4
<wxl> i'm not asking about the direction
<damascene> no change will be applied till you log out
<wxl> so it was english?
<damascene> yes
<wxl> and when you logged in, apparently it was english based on the screen shot?
<damascene> no from where do see that the interface is English? Having some text in English does not mean that the interface is English. the menu content are all in Arabic and well translated
<damascene> should I add some Arabic text to my picture 😊
<wxl> so did the menu change to arabic before you logged off?
<damascene> no
<wxl> but it did when you logged back on?
<damascene> seriously?
<wxl> look i'm trying to figure out if this is rtl or the language causing the problem
<damascene> rtl = language direction
<wxl> if you don't know what the source of the problem is, it's difficult to say what package to file it against
<damascene> I'm sure it's lxde
<wxl> if you want to guess, that works too
<wxl> which component of lxde?
<wxl> and how are you *sure*?
<wxl> if it's an educated guess, that's fine
<damascene> or the panel. I've been familiar with these types of bugs
<wxl> in ehsy?
<wxl> oops
<wxl> in what?
<wxl> other linucies? other flavors of ubuntu?
<damascene> the button panel maybe is the package that has the problem.
<wxl> i think *maybe*
<damascene> wxl, well that's what I came here for to get an expert advice
<wxl> in fact, i don't think i know what it is. i have no evidence to say what it's not.
<wxl> damascene: bugs that aren't reproducible are really difficult to fix
<damascene> wxl, sure if you do not try to reproduce them
<wxl> damascene: what it needs is clear steps to reproduce
<damascene> did you have install the language support of any RTL languages?
<wxl> damascene: where you could, in fact, completely re-install and have the same thing happen
<wxl> damascene: i've never had to bother. i'd be happy to try to reproduce if i knew clear steps
<damascene> sure thank you, but as I said it's just like that. Install Arabic or Persian language support then move it to the top of the language list the logout and login
<wxl> ok here's what i'll try to do
<wxl> vm is loaded
<wxl> it's an older xenial
<wxl> i've been asked to install additional support and i accepted
<wxl> now which language should i pick or what other selections should i make?
<damascene> wxl, Arabic or Persian
<damascene> it's written like this
<damascene> العربية
<wxl> i assume i have to install them first?
<wxl> cuz so far i only see english
<damascene> yeah install them first
<wxl> i'm only going to do arabic
<wxl> hold on i'm getting a 404
<damascene> maybe you should do apt-get update before you run the language selector
<wxl> ok so now i've moved it up to the top language
<wxl> now what?
<damascene> log out then log in and there might be a choice in the interface to chose the language from
<wxl> so i dismiss the dialog first?
<wxl> i don't apply system wide?
<damascene> no need
<wxl> hahaha now i'm really stuck
<damascene> why?
<wxl> https://i.imgur.com/nIpPQ5s.png
<damascene> in the top right corner you can find a place where you can change the language from
<wxl> actually there's the change
<wxl> so it's only the change to arabic
<wxl> of course the trash is on the other side
<damascene> wxl, do not accept it
<damascene> chose the right button
<wxl> i'm saying this shows the bug already damascene
<wxl> or am i wrong?
<damascene> yeah it does
<wxl> ok so the bug is when you change to arabic this happens
<wxl> after logging out and logging back in
<damascene> Arabic and other languages who share the RTL
<wxl> EVERYTHING is shifted to the other side
<damascene> the shift is not the problem. the problem is just in the overlapped button
<damascene> down  in the corner
<wxl> ok well we don't see that so far, right?
<wxl> oh no wait we do
<damascene> wxl, that is the bug
<damascene> wxl, I'll report it then and hope you cconfirm it
<damascene> put what is the name of the package?
<wxl> hard to say
<wxl> if we try another flavor and it doesn't happen, then it's in lubuntu
<wxl> if we try another flavor and it does happen, it's probably something more core to the ubuntu project in general
<wxl> damascene: you still have this machine open?
<damascene> yeah
<wxl> damascene: could you pastebin your /apt/get/sources.list ?
<damascene> it's not in core Ubuntu because this panel is not something you find outside lxde
<wxl> damascene: there are panels outside of lxde
<wxl> damascene: and all of those panels are based on, in general, pretty core technologies
<wxl> damascene: for example, lxpanel does not manage the time, though it does display it and even though there are graphical tools to set the time
<damascene> wxl, not in unity and not in gnome shell
<wxl> damascene: neither unity nor gnome shells have panels?
<damascene> not bottom panels with menu, no
<wxl> they don't have menus?
<wxl> and they don't have panels somewhere, even though they're not on the bottom?
<damascene> every one of those has it's own problems with RTL
<wxl> damascene: then what makes you think it's not the same core problem?
<damascene> because it's different. trust me
<wxl> computer science is not built on a foundation of trust
<wxl> no science is
<wxl> its built on a foundation of fact
<damascene> I think we spent enough time on confirming it. let us leave it to developers to decide from which package this problem is
<wxl> so tl;dr what to file it against? i see no reason to file it against anything in particular. if it were me i'd explore further and see how many other things it would effect
<wxl> damascene: like i said, though, if you want to guess, knock youself out
<wxl> damascene: and please subscribe lubuntu packages team
<damascene> ok, thank you for helping
<wxl> sure thanks for making ubuntu better, for speakers of all languegs :)
<damascene> wxl, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/1537334 could you please confirm or add your notices?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1537334 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "Lxde panel menu icon overlapped by shourtcuts on RTL langauge interface" [Undecided,New]
<jeremiis> hello, i have a problem to watch a dvd with vlc. I have the error ES_OUT_RESET_PCR called. I am novice on lubuntu. who can help me ?
<peaceful> Hi
<peaceful> How can i temporarily disable pulseaudio?\
<lycan_s> congratulations on your excellent distribution, could revive my lenovo s10e netbook
<damascene> galculator numbers become white on white background when selected on 16.04 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/galculator/+bug/1532117 can  you confirm it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1532117 in galculator (Ubuntu) "Numbers are white colored on white background when selected in galculator" [Undecided,New]
<lubuntu129> Is there any way to use the Unity desktop in Lubuntu? (I think it looks nice)
<lubuntu129> After installing it via apt-get, it did not show up in the display manager's menu and only (somewhat) worked with the 'unity' command in a terminal.
<libben> Hi, just installed Lubuntu 16.04 on an HP Stream 7 tablet. I'd like to use a virtual keyboard with it; one that pops up every time I enter text. I have configured Onboard to do just that, but I believe it's a gnome package and refuses to operate like that without what it calls "gnome-accessability". Any ideas on how I can get a keyboard to auto-show?
<redwolf> it's a gnome package, yes, but you can use it anyway with Lubuntu
<redwolf> are you limited in space for that installation?
<redwolf> sudo apt-get install onboard
<libben> no I'm not limited. I installed it, yes, but using onboard-settings to tell it to auto-show when I need to enter text doesn't make it auto-show when I need to enter text.
<krytarik> libben: Did you see this?: https://answers.launchpad.net/onboard/+question/248878
<libben>  krytarik: no, I haven't seen that before. I'll try installing the packages mentioned.
<libben> THanks
<libben> did not work. Onboard isn't even launching right now, I"ve found out. THe error I'm getting is "AT-SPI: Couldn't connect to accessibility bus. Is at-spi-bus-launcher running "
<libben> *running?"
#lubuntu 2016-01-24
<libben> installing alternate Lubuntu 15.10 on an HP Stream 7 to avoid having to install grub, which I don't want. I have a usb hub attached with my Edimax EW-7811Un dongle, but it is missed at the hardware detection phase. What can I do?
<libben> ^ It's recognized perfectly in the regular Lubuntu live environment, but again that forces me to install grub.
<tsimonq2> libben: why don't you want GRUB?
<libben> tsimonq2: Ok, so my partition scheme is {[300mb EFI Paritition][30gb ext4 partition mounted at root]}; since the device I'm using has 32-bit eufi the install fails at GRUB-install, leaving some steps undone. After the install failed, I was able to correctly configure grub from the commandline. THe system boots, but I notice it has some weird errors I attribute to not being able to finish installing. So, since I already have grub, I want to
<libben> reinstall Lubuntu on my root partition and leave the installation of GRUB alone; once the system installs correctly I'll boot to a live environment, chroot into my system, and update GRUB's boot options once more.
<libben> *the install of Lubuntu
<libben> Ok, just attempted the alternate install again. It failed at "select and install software". Gonna go with this post https://askubuntu.com/questions/461499/error-installing-ubuntu-14-04-the-failing-step-is-select-and-install-software and try to format and re-attempt the operation
 * EminentLemniscat bows and salutes all: Hello World!
<peaceful> Hi i have problems with sound, it appears and disappears
<peaceful> problems started when i installed pulseaudio
<peaceful> now i remve purged it but i still encounter these problems
<EminentLemniscat> did you try tge answers from the following post: http://goo.gl/D0z15z
<gnu_d> Hi, I got intel hd graphics, but when booting normally, it can't find the screen (says in the xorg logs), and the font is distorted, returns to the text login. When I try to boot with recovery mode and use the first option that is normal boot, it works, but that's bad way to start the computer.
<Mux4> If i dont have internet when installing what thing is needed ? Will lubuntu extras give me all i need ?
<Mux4> Is there any problem with install lubuntu if i forgot a sd card inserted ? Some readers can not be used when install drivers.
<KindSnoo> hi??
<damascene> Hi KindSnoo
<KindSnoo> i have a slow old thinkpad laptop
<KindSnoo>  currently runs windows 7
<KindSnoo> do you think i could grt lubuntu on it?
<damascene> if it runs windows 7 I think it can run Lubuntu very easily
<KindSnoo> ill be using it for reddit, google docs, wikipedia, and canva.com
<KindSnoo> maybe like inkscape or something
<KindSnoo>  light graphic design
<damascene> when it comes to graphics there are many factors that you should take into account. I think it would be OK if it's just a light things
<KindSnoo> flag design and such
<KindSnoo> will i be able to get latest version of firefox?
<KindSnoo> ?
<damascene> KindSnoo, I think so. firefox is always the latest version on all the Ubuntu flavors that I tried
<Wox4> If i dont have internet when i am installing what will missing ? Can i install rest of it later and how ? Lubuntu extras ?
<Wox4> Someone here ?
<Aks> does anyone know why my lubuntu installer always gets stuck on setting the sizes for the partition of lubuntu?
<Aks> Guys?
<damascene> Aks, which version of Lubuntu?
<Aks> pretty sure its 14.03
<Aks> LTS
<Aks> its 14.04.3
<Aks> LTS
<Aks> I'm trying it again
<Aks> should I choose something other than install Lubuntu alongside Windows? Apart from erase disk
<damascene> Aks, you can manually configure it but that require some experience with partitioning
<Aks> Which I don't have...but I can try. I know Windows is only taking up 11gb so I plan to give Lubuntu 18
<Aks> 12gb is 1200mb, right guys?
<Aks> its 12000 actually
<damascene> right
<Aks> does anyone know why my mouse cursor disappears after a while during install?
<damascene> Aks, I had similar problem but in virtual machine but restart fixed it
<Aks> The thing is this is the 4th time I've tried to install
<Aks> each time with the same problem
<Aks> So I've set the windows partition to 12gb...will that take a long time?
<oskar> hello
<oskar> i just downloaded lubuntu
<oskar> my password is not working
<oskar> is there a way to reset it?
<oskar> im using lubuntu lts 14.04
<oskar> hi
<oskar> i just downloaded lubuntu, but my password is not working
<oskar> is there a way to reset it??
<oskar> i'm using lubuntu LTS 14.04
<Mark1_> I am not sure here are talking peoples to day. I have ben here twice before.
<oskar> oh okay
<Mark1_> We have to be very patient maybe.
<damascene> 😊
<peaceful> Hi, i have problems with wifi BCM4311 i installed Linux Broadcom STA driver and i try to load it with sudo modprobe wl but it doesnt work.
<peaceful> this is the error i found in dmesg:
<peaceful> [   14.251260] wl: module license 'MIXED/Proprietary' taints kernel. [   14.251266] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint [   14.259933] wl: module verification failed: signature and/or  required key missing - tainting kernel
<oskar> anyone here?
#lubuntu 2017-01-16
<EcoChief> newbie to lubuntu here:   can it handle java?
<EcoChief> Struggling like mad on getting it to work with Firefox.
<zerorax> why would you want java to work with firefox?
<zerorax> yes it can handle java, but running java in your browser is a huge security risk
<EcoChief> I want to remote log-in to work
<zerorax> remote login to what?
<EcoChief> The office uses Sonic WAll Virtuall Office, that allows me to remote into my desktop at the office.
<zerorax> well, did you install java?
<EcoChief> yes, that was a trick.  Since posting my first message, I have gotten firefox to recognize the plugin.
<EcoChief> Still seems like no joy.
<EcoChief> Well, zeroax, you are a genius.  It opened afterall.  Thanks for your help.
<EcoChief> Do you recommend disabling java when not in use?
<zerorax> I use noscript firefox addon personally, it disables all scripting on pages by default, but a lot of people find it annoying because so many sites rely on scripting
<zerorax> it breaks a lot of sites
<EcoChief> I'll have to look that up.  Is there a better browser?
<zerorax> better how?
<zerorax> firefox is probably the one you want
<zerorax> there are lots of other choices though
<EcoChief> security
<zerorax> yeah, firefox is probably your best bet
<EcoChief> OK, thanks.
<EcoChief> Have a great night.
<mapm> hi
<mapm> hi, I have a problem with a lubuntu encrypted installation. When booting, grub automatically starts loading Lubuntu but then it says (loading a kernel with a "verbose" parameter instead of "quiet splash") "Begin: Runnng /scripts/local-bloc ... done." lots of times then "done" then "Gave up waiting for root device. Common problems: - Boot args (cat /proc/cmdline) - Check rootdelay= (did the system wait long enough?) - Check root= (did the
<mapm> system wait for the right device?) - Missing modules (cat /proc/modules; ls /dev) ALERT! /dev/mapper/lubuntu--vg-root does not exist. Dropping to a shell!" Then busybox
<pabs1_> hi there!! anyone who does know about kernel modules and fan speed?
<niki_> Hello, I'm trying to use ibus in Lubuntu to switch my layout between dvorak and french.
<niki_> Ibus-daemon is started, yet selecting the french layout still inputs the default dvorak one...
<niki_> Thank for any help regarding ibus !
#lubuntu 2017-01-17
<Clay> hi
<Clay> i kinda need help ^^' i'm a noob here
<Clay666> is there someone capable of answering me a rather simple question about what lubuntu i should get for one of my machines?
<krytarik> Clay666: Just ask it and see.
<Clay666> ofc sorry :o
<Clay666> Well i have this Netbook (Samsung N150) and i was wondering which Lubuntu version i should get for it?
<Clay666> a netbook is 86x, or is it a 64x machine?
<Clay666> (and another question is, if lubuntu would be the best choice for a 1gb ram netbook?)
<krytarik> According to this, it's 64-bit: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Samsung_N150   And sure.
<Clay666> Tyvm krytarik
<krytarik> You are welcome.
<zerorax> I have that netbook
<zerorax> i expanded the ram though
<zerorax> yeah lubuntu is best for it
<zerorax> without encryption if the security isn't needed
<zerorax> that thing can barely handle everyday tasks
<ShellcatZeroX> Does anyone here use LXLE? I've always preferred it over standard Lubuntu. They've put a lot of work into that distro. Not very active on IRC tho.
<Kamilion> lx"L"e?
<ShellcatZeroX> Correct
<Kamilion> never heard of it
<Kamilion> i know lxde and lxqt, the desktop envronment lubuntu's theme is based on top of
<Unit193> Kamilion: It's some other distro.
<ShellcatZeroX> Right, LXLE (check out LXLE.net) uses the Ubuntu minimal LTS and builds a custom LXDE system from there
<Kamilion> a minimal lxde system?
<Kamilion> or a minimal lubuntu system?
<Kamilion> the themes are totally different
<Kamilion> LXDE's looks like 1990s un-anti-aliased ass
<ShellcatZeroX> The ultimate goal being minimalism, so all kinds of apps and optimizations are put in
<Kamilion> ubuntu's is smooth gradients
<xangua> Different theme, same lxde desktop
<Kamilion> lubuntu is more than just lxde
<ShellcatZeroX> Apps substituted, I mean
<Kamilion> i know because I have to remove half of it to get my ISO built.
<Kamilion> apps?
<Kamilion> oh, you mean the crap lubuntu-desktop installs.
<Kamilion> dunno, I use lubuntu-core.
<ShellcatZeroX> Ah
<Kamilion> https://github.com/kamilion/kamikazi-core -- https://github.com/kamilion/kamikazi-core/tree/master/buildscripts/xenial
<Kamilion> took a while to identify every worthless desktop library they ship
<krytarik> Kamilion: Tone it down please.
<Kamilion> https://github.com/kamilion/kamikazi-core/blob/master/buildscripts/xenial/03-purgelist.synpkg  there's some of them, for instance.
<Kamilion> tone what down?
<Kamilion> on a server, all the desktop libraries for media and communications are a security risk, and thus, worthless. And why would anyone use an office package on a server?
<krytarik> This is Lubuntu.
<Kamilion> Aye, it IS lubuntu.
<Kamilion> stright from the cdimage server.
<Kamilion> not like I'm debootstrapping or anything.
<ShellcatZero> Nice work Kamilion
<Kamilion> LXLE looks like it's just another clone of Xtra-PC... ( https://files.sllabs.com/files/long-term/downloads/isos/Xtra-PC-1.0-i386.iso )
<Kamilion> they seem to be making a lot of money by selling their media
<Kamilion> I don't paticularly like that
<Kamilion> the GPL allows them to charge for only the cost of media
<Kamilion> and yet they have a $29.95 32GB flashdrive.
<xangua> Uuuh what
<xangua> Please re read it
<Kamilion> https://www.osdisc.com/products/lxle?affiliate=lxle -- $50 for a 64GB flashdrive. Out of their damned minds.
<Kamilion> that should be $22 tops
<Kamilion> they even say it's a kingston data traveler SE9 G2; the cheapest stick you can buy. >.<
<xangua> Many people believe that the spirit of the GNU Project is that you should not charge money for distributing copies of software, or that you should charge as little as possible—just enough to cover the cost. This i
<xangua> https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/selling.en.html
<xangua> "this is a misunderstanding"
<ShellcatZero> meh, I don't really care.  With all the work they've put into the distro, I'm glad people support them.  They created near drop-in replacements for Win-XP systems for low budge businesses, etc.
<Kamilion> that's what most of our workstations are.
<ShellcatZero> yeah, I don't quite get how the priced some of that
<ShellcatZero> they*
<Kamilion> they took the cost of media and postage and rounded it up to the closest ?9.95
<ShellcatZero> could be very old pricing info
<Kamilion> can't find the lxle source code
<Kamilion> Wow.
<ShellcatZero> that's something I haven't been happy about.  Basically, after much discussion in their forums, the admin composes an iso
<Kamilion> "Obtain source code?" is a link to https://stackoverflow.com/questions/4767821/how-do-i-get-the-ubuntu-source-code
<ShellcatZero> yeah, he uses bhodibuilder
<Kamilion> link?
<Kamilion> i'm the maintainer of Customizer -- didn't realize there was another builder out there still being maintained.
<Kamilion> No results found for bhodibuilder
<Kamilion>  
<Kamilion> xangua: if that's the case; then I can charge whatever I wish for the kamikazi ISOs; wouldn't that be correct?
<ShellcatZero> they call this distro a 'respin': http://www.lxle.net/forums/discussion/1107/creating-the-respin-package-installer-scripts-#Item_7
<Kamilion> yeah, I know, kamikazi's also a respin ISO.
<ShellcatZero> https://sourceforge.net/projects/bodhibuilder/
<Kamilion> and technically that terminology comes from Fedora, who encourages new 'spins'
<Kamilion> ohhh, mannnnnnn
<Kamilion> another person forking the old remastersys scripts
<Kamilion> feh.
<ShellcatZero> I've been more a fan of systemback
<ShellcatZero> I didn't really have success with bodhibuilder
<Kamilion> https://github.com/kamilion/customizer/
<ShellcatZero> https://launchpad.net/systemback
<Kamilion> we wewrote in python
<Kamilion> someone else did the QT4 gui though; I've been meaning to forward port it to qt5 so i can dump the qt4 libs off the ISO
<Kamilion> but I've only had time to make it python3 compatible
<ShellcatZero> there seem to be a lot of these sorts of things, isn't TheeMahn's Operating System Builder (for Ultimate Edition Linux) another one?
<ShellcatZero> is there no standard process for respining?
<ShellcatZero> or creating a personal distro?
<Kamilion> huh, i can't find any source for bodhibuilder
<Kamilion> nope
<Kamilion> well, yeah, there is
<Kamilion> debootstrap
<Kamilion> the same way the real lubuntu isos are made
<ShellcatZero> this is what you're looking for: https://github.com/stacefauske/bodhibuilder_2.2.x
<Kamilion> but I've had all kinds of idiot problems with attempting building from a .seed
<Kamilion> yep! thanks.
<ShellcatZero> of course, it's authored and used by the guy who maintains bodhi linux
<Kamilion> for instance, if you don't have lubuntu-desktop installed, the lubuntu session doesn't get properly created and you get dumped into a bare lxde desktop
<Kamilion> so I find it's a lot saner to take a known working iso
<Kamilion> crack it's squashfs open, chroot into it, and do what needs to be done
<ShellcatZero> yeah, that's what I've done using systemback
<ShellcatZero> I highly recommend it
<Kamilion> does it take btrfs snapshots?
<ShellcatZero> I can't remember
<Kamilion> cause right now I just use apt-get install apt-btrfs-snapshot
<Kamilion> and etckeeper
<Kamilion> i get a snapshot of @ every time the package manager's invoked (and does something)
<Kamilion> and etckeeper will auto-commit whatever's in /etc from an apt hook as well.
<ShellcatZero> ah
<Kamilion> so i get a nice diff-like view of whatever gets changed in /etc, it's REALLY nice.
<Kamilion> especally when something tries to sneak around in the nginx/apache configs
<ShellcatZero> that is nice
<Kamilion> my current problem right now is that kamikazi is ~3 years old
<Kamilion> and was put together when upstart was in charge
<Kamilion> so i had to, uh... discipline it. with supervisord.
<Kamilion> Now that we've gone over to systemd -- all the supervisord scripts are kind of obsolete and crusty
<Kamilion> i've been too busy to rewrite them all as systemd units though.
<Kamilion> well, i grabbed a copy of lxle and bodhibuilder+source, i'll check it out sometime this week.
<Kamilion> if there's any useful packages in it, I'mma steal 'em.
<ShellcatZero> max iso size is about 4GB right?  I'm looking for a solution that would allow me to create a large OS image.
<Kamilion> then you don't want ISO
<Kamilion> you want UDF
<Kamilion> that's the issue
<Kamilion> IIRC ISO9660 cannot exceed 32bit limits; UDF was created to get around that for DVDs and such.
<Kamilion> as for making a bootable UDF image? *shrug*
<Kamilion> it's possible to do manually
<Kamilion> but so far as I know, there is nothing that does so in an automated fashion
<Kamilion> but! After experimentation with kamikazi, I've determined there's very little it actually needs from the disk image
<Kamilion> if you're not installing from it, you don't even need the package pool
<ShellcatZero> Hmm, I see.  Systemback or bodhibuilder seemed hackable enough to integrate such an option, I think systemback allows you to change the imaging util inside the gui
<Kamilion> it does
<Kamilion> but it's up to you to figure out what the right commandline parameters are
<Kamilion> and that still doesn't make it bootable
<ShellcatZero> not installing from what?
<ShellcatZero> the image?
<zerorax2> I thought the limit was in file size of files on the iso, not the iso itself
<Kamilion> yeah.
<ShellcatZero> no, the iso itself is size limited, as I've found out
<Kamilion> the squashfs can't exceed a certain size.
<Kamilion> the ISO format also has some other limits; max sector LBAs, some other weird stuff for old compat
<Kamilion> keep in mind that yellowbook and redbook is 35+ years old at this point
<ShellcatZero> ah, ok
<Kamilion> (data and audio)
<Kamilion> even bootable-ness for ISOs is due to an extension
<Kamilion> El Torito
<Kamilion> plus the long file name extensions, Rock Ridge
<ShellcatZero> TheeMahn’s Operating System Builder: http://www.uebuilder.com/
<ShellcatZero> what does lubuntu use for creating it's iso?
<ShellcatZero> or perhaps I'm going about it the wrong way, cat one install a new system just from snapshots?
<ShellcatZero> can*
<zerorax> you can install a new system from your own compiled binaries and chroot
<Kamilion> ShellcatZero: So far as I know, the launchpad builder will use debootstrap and some scripts around it
<ShellcatZero> I would like to capture an existing system to be able to install elsewhere
<ShellcatZero> I have some systems who've grown to be over 10GB, thus creating issues with using the iso format
<Kamilion> personally for VMs, I dump a packagelist, a copy of the etckeeper repo, and the /home and /var dirs; the rest can be recreated from there
<Kamilion> not all of /var, just the bits needed, like /var/www in some cases. or /srv or /opt if it's used.
<Kamilion> I have a personal rule not to edit existing things in /usr
<ShellcatZero> Hmm, I'll have another look at etckeeper then
<Kamilion> and there's certain things like /etc/nginx.conf that should be left to the package manager, and /etc/nginx/conf.d/* used instead
<Kamilion> knowing which .d directories things will use is very helpful
<Kamilion> it's not just nginx; for example, /etc/network/interfaces.d/ can be used when one knows how to request it not be overwritten by the livecd booting.
<ShellcatZero> ok
<Kamilion> i use that myself to automatically create openvswitch bridges on boot and slave all the found interfaces to them.
<Kuz> hello
<Ecko-> Bonjour, y'a t'il un français pour m'aider à créer une clé USB Bootable, j'ai quelque problèmes. Je veux utiliser Lubuntu 16.10, j'utilise aussi unetbootin et quand je boot sur la clé USB il est affiché "Boot Error" simplement sur l'écran. J'ai retéléchargé l'iso de lubuntu, recréé la clé usb plusieurs fois (après formatage). Avez vous une idée ?
<genii> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sanguine-a> Is Lubuntu optimised for usage on EeePC netbooks?
<wxl> sanguine-a: optimized? doubt it. but it uses the least amount of resources of any desktop ubuntu flavor.
<xangua> Lubuntu is suited for low specs computers if that's what you mean sanguine-a
<sanguine-a> Sysinfo for 'T101MT': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.7.5 on Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) powered by Linux 4.8.0-34-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N455 @ 1.66GHz at 1000-1667/1667 MHz, RAM: 1776/1990 MB, Storage: 6/56 GB, 190 procs, 1.54h up
<sanguine-a> That's what I am running now and it's slow^
<xangua> But you can also use it on your i7 or whatever you want
<sanguine-a> I read that it suited for low specs computers but is it customised for use on 10" EeePCs?
<sanguine-a> That is, is there any netbook edition?
<xangua> It has a "netbook mode"
<wxl> there's a netbook session if memory servers me correctly but i'm not sure how well it works
<lyn||ian> sanguine-a, I have helped lots of people use it on netbooks and there is netbook mode which has icons for launching stuff
<sanguine-a> Great
<lyn||ian> although netbook mode works on non netbooks
<lyn||ian> but you can't change wallpaper
<sanguine-a> Can I see some screenshots?
<sanguine-a> What would you suggest me to run on a system running with above mentioned specs?
<lyn||ian> sanguine-a, I run lubuntu on everything and like it
<sanguine-a> Cool
<sanguine-a> Can I see screenshots of netbook mode?
<xangua> Can you?
<wxl> i certainly have none handy
<sanguine-a> I would like to see some screenshots of Lubuntu running in netbook mode xangua
<xangua> Google lxde netbook mode
<sanguine-a> xangua: Done
<sanguine-a>   Thank you all for help
<calimero_82> hi guys
<calimero_82> i've installed from 6 month linuxmintamte with separate crypted home, can i install lubuntu and remove mint without to lose my home-partition? thanks
#lubuntu 2017-01-18
<lyn||ian> calimero_82, what filesystems and is the home on its own partition
<lyn||ian> You could install lubuntu to to where your / was
<calimero_82> hi lyn||ian , ext4, but is crypted the home , is the same?
<lyn||ian> calimero_82, is it on its own partition?
<calimero_82> all in sda
<lyn||ian> sda what?
<lyn||ian> that means one disk
<calimero_82> sda1 swap sda2 / sda3 home
<calimero_82> i did manual setup with crypted home
<lyn||ian> make sure not to format sda3 home but install lubuntu to sda2
<lyn||ian> then you will need /etc/fstab to look for /home on sda3
<calimero_82> but being encrypted your home, after you install Lubuntu on the /, on reboot, I have to do some procedure to read the encrypted home?
<calimero_82> i've never installed a so with home encrypted
<Dmopez>   Hi I have a old Dell  that might ex-husband put the boob tube on for our daughter when she was young and young teenager and she's now 16 and I wanted to set it up for my eight-year-old is to use but I am now locked out of the machine and my ex-husband won't tell me or can't tell me how to get back in and unlock it so I can only get on under guest is there anyway
<Dmopez>  Where ex-husband change the software on my dell netbook and when I got it back I'm now locked out of it he doesn't remember the password or even which version you  is there anyway I can override the lock out the Dell used to use windows XP
<xangua> How long ago was this? May be easier to just install 16.04
<Dmopez> It is probably been about four years my 16-year-old was younger at the time now I have an eight-year-old who could use the same laptop because it's the works but I can't set it up for her
<Dmopez>  How do I get 16. Open for
<Dmopez> 16.04
<xangua> lubuntu.me/downloads
<Dmopez> Thank you
<xangua> Don't know if your Dell supports 64 bits but that's what I'd use
<xangua> 16.04 is around the middle of the site
<Dmopez> It's old is only handle the 32
<xangua> OK
<EzXime> Hello,
<EzXime> I've chosen Lubuntu as my new OS. I currently have Linux Mint. I created the live USB then used it to boot my laptop. I have downloaded the iso several times and run the disc check which always results in one file error.
<xangua> Try torrent?
<EzXime> I did. Same thing
<EzXime> That was Lubuntu 16.10. I'm about to try 16.04 tonight
<EzXime> I was wondering if installing Lubuntu despite the file error would mess things up much. Could it be a bug that reports an error even though there isn't any?
<xangua> Well I installed 16.04 with no issues, haven't tried 16.10
<EzXime> I'll try the 16.04. Thanks Xangua
<Giant_Noobie> Hi, sorry to request a google in channel, but how do I watch my dvd movie in lubuntu?
<Giant_Noobie> I've been searching and finally ended up here.
<Giant_Noobie> Yes. It did work.  Many thanks from a noob.
<SeaGrizzly> Hey Guys, got a question here is it possible to both setup an iscsi target and mount it so that the os sees it as well?
#lubuntu 2017-01-20
<Etothetaui>  I'm running lubuntu with i3wm. I installed a program called franz into /opt/franz but it doesn't show up in dmenu when I hit mod+d and start typing. I tried to add to PATH, but can't seem to get it working. I modified .profile, and I don't have .bash_profile nor .bash_login in my ~. An ideas?
<cardboard64> hi
<cardboard64> are the daily 17.04 images already on lxqt?
<Motsku> I have an problem with installing lubuntu. Grub doesn't get installed.
<Motsku> I don't really have any experience with coding, so I'm pretty mutch dependin on the graphical UI with my own
<tsimonq2> Motsku: What did you use to install it?
<Motsku> an usb-drive
<Motsku> at the moment I'm trying lubuntu 16.04
<Motsku> but the lubuntu package was as an ISO image on the drive
<Motsku> whitch was made with Rufus
<Motsku> Unfortunately lubuntu 16.04 installed with usb-drive as an ISO-image didn't work either
<Motsku> I got it installed, but the system didn't boot up after installing
<Motsku> lubuntu gives at bootup an message " /dev/sda1: clean, 121495/15204352 files, 1597152/60789760 blocks " and doesn't continue from this
<Motsku> this is with an installed lubuntu 16.04
<Motsku> do you have any recommendations?
#lubuntu 2017-01-21
<aiena> how do I unbind keyboard shortcuts in lubuntu ?
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> Howdy folks
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> Is something supposed to pop up when I run gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<Shawn|i7-Q720M>  ?
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> gedit is not installed, nvm
<Sheilong> Lubuntu can't install grub, it stops in middle of the instalation
<Sheilong> what shall I do?
<Zborg> does lubuntu still work well on an old 1.6ghz atom (N450) processor
#lubuntu 2017-01-22
<reddrag0n> anyone here that can help me with lubuntu and an iphone?
<reddrag0n> i installed all the pieces IE ipheth and its repositories, and when i turn on my laptop, and hook my iphone with usb, personal hotspot works
<reddrag0n> now when i need to take the phone with me, i disconnect the usb, and come back later and hook it up again, it won't connect right, i have to reboot the laptop in order to have hotspot tethering reenabled
<reddrag0n> is there a way that once i plug the usb back in, it forces a refresh and i can use the hotspot without restarting?
<miczac> Hi, for some weeks I've been using two VMs w/ lubuntu on them. Today I get on both machines "System program problem detected". Looking at dmesg I can't see anything unusual. How can I track this down?
#lubuntu 2018-01-15
<prince-charmant> Hello, I have installed lubuntu on my old pc 512MB Memory and 56 GB HardDisk the installation did not create a swap partition - How can I using the lubuntu-live-usb stick create this missing partitions without the need of a complete re-installation ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> prince-charmant: use gparted to resize and create swap partition. or you can use swap file
<prince-charmant> JohnDoe_71Rus, I have seen that I have a 2GB swapfile  - not a partition
<prince-charmant> JohnDoe_71Rus, should I need to all re-install if I create a swap partition ?
<prince-charmant> Could we found, for lubuntu, a very simple text-editor like "notepad" not "notepad++" ?
<LioneLL> leafpad
<prince-charmant> LioneLL, thanks I will have a look
<LioneLL> :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> prince-charmant: partition or file, no difference
<JohnDoe_71Rus> use file
<prince-charmant> JohnDoe_71Rus, ok, so I will stay with my file
<JohnDoe_71Rus> yes
<JohnDoe_71Rus> if you need. you can make new swap file with more size and switch to it
<prince-charmant> JohnDoe_71Rus, 2 GB for a 512MB memory is not enough ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> someday you'll find out ;)
<prince-charmant> so, could you give me par example how to do this increase from 2GB to 4GB of the swapfile named "swapfile" on the root directory ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> prince-charmant:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<prince-charmant> JohnDoe_71Rus, I just found this https://askubuntu.com/questions/927854/how-do-i-increase-the-size-of-swapfile-without-removing-it-in-the-terminal
<linix> lubuntu alternate CD install is stuck at "running update-grub"... I had an earlier ubuntu 10.10 install on this old machine... wondering if that old installation is the issue? or something else?
<linix> any ideas?
<linix> installing version 17.10
<asdfjkl> just installed version 17.10 :))
#lubuntu 2018-01-16
<hans__> does lubuntu live come with openssh server?
<krytarik> No, but you can install it there.
<hans__> k, thanks
<hans__> krytarik, can confirm, doesn't come but no problem to install post-boot
<prince-charmant> Hello I need a linux specialist to tell me with a command list to on the harddisk using live-usb:
<prince-charmant> How to create - a root "/" primary partition of 43 GB - a home "/home" secondary partition of 10 GB - a swap "/swap" secondary partition of 4GB  - and finally format all those in the correct format (mkfs or mkswap I don't know)
<prince-charmant> We may go in private
<leszek> prince-charmant: only on the command line? So no gparted to do this?
<prince-charmant> leszek I did not know If I have gparted on the lubuntu-live-usb
<leszek> you can always install it. But it should be there
<prince-charmant> If I install it, he take all the disk in one partition and the swap is not a partition, just a file.
<prince-charmant> I have tried gparterd now, It says that I cannot reduee the root partition when monunted - SO I unmount it, and after it did not permit me to touch on it
<prince-charmant> not If I install it   - but If I install lubuntu on the hd
<leszek> if you want to reinstall you can just remove all partitions
<leszek> and create as new
<prince-charmant> Yes, but how to create a root "/" primary partition of 43 GB - a home "/home" secondary partition of 10 GB - a swap "/swap" secondary partition of 4GB  - and finally format all those in the correct format (mkfs or mkswap I don't know)
<prince-charmant> I am lost in all those commands that exist in linux
<prince-charmant> gparted is able to create partition and format them in the correct format ?
<prince-charmant> leszek, OK, I have gparted with the live-usb
<leszek> prince-charmant: exactly
<prince-charmant> could you help mu using it ?
<leszek> you can choose which filesystem to use and gparted formats it then when clickin on apply
<leszek> prince-charmant: if you have questions just ask. If you need a general overview you can try to look for videos on gparted on youtube
<prince-charmant> OK, the root must be formatted as ext4 , the home as fat32 and the swap as linux-swap  ? Is that correct ?
<prince-charmant> leszek, ok the root is shrinked as ext4 .... now I will create the /home ... must it be an ext4 or a fat32 ?
<leszek> ext4
<leszek> fat32 won't work
<prince-charmant> leszek, thanks, should I label it "home" ?
<leszek> prince-charmant: I would recommend it then it is easier to find later on even when booting other live systems and so on
<prince-charmant> ok, so the next one I will label it swap and format it as linux-swap
<prince-charmant> leszek, now gparted tell me about operations pending .. how to execute them ?
<leszek> click the apply button
<prince-charmant> leszek, now I have my 3 partitions formatted - I will try an instalaltion of lubuntu
<leszek> :)
<leszek> don't forget to select manual partitioning and choosing the partitions as / /home and swap
<prince-charmant> leszek, too late :-)
<leszek> hmm... xD
<prince-charmant> should I cancel it ?
<leszek> let it run and see if it did everything correctly otherwise you know how to reinstall now :)
<prince-charmant> yes, many thanks
<leszek> np :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> some times you don't need swap partition. you can use swap file
<prince-charmant> yes, but I,prefer a partition in case of hibernation
<prince-charmant> leszek, instalaltion finished, I have runned gparted using the live-usb and the two partitions home and swap did not have a mount-point
<leszek> so it did not use them :P
<prince-charmant> looks like this effectively - so I do it again from the beginning
<JohnDoe_71Rus> What is the advantage of a swap partition in front of a file for hibernation?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> for some time now the system does not reboot and does not turn off. Hangs after message will now halt.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> but suspend or hibernate do correct power off
<leszek> JohnDoe_71Rus: in live mode or installed? Might be syncing to disk stuff
<JohnDoe_71Rus> installed, 14.04.5
<leszek> if it does not shutdown try the magic sysreq keys and see if it was just a coincident or it happens all the time
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://i.imgur.com/b3nOece.jpg before "will now halt" all unmount
<leszek> JohnDoe_71Rus: could be also an acpi issue. Hard to tell though.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> I do not know exactly when it started. But 12.04 worked correctly
<JohnDoe_71Rus> and think 14.04 too
<prince-charmant> leszek, many thanks YEAH ALL partitions I created are used "/" "home" and [swap]
<leszek> nice :)
<prince-charmant> I have another problem I cannot install my wifi-card , the system ask me the name "news.XXXXXX"    could you tell me what must be XXXXX ?
<prince-charmant> is it normal that leafpad ask for a news server ?
<ruby32> hi, how can I get involved, I want to contribute to Lubuntu
<zleap> i guess start by subscribing to the developer list
<ruby32> where's that? i found the phabricator
<ruby32> by the way: the skippy-xd program install instructions on the main page doesn't work
<ruby32> E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/landronimirc/skippy-xd-daily/ubuntu artful Release' does not have a Release file.
<ruby32> looks like it broke in 17.10
<wxl> ruby32: lists.ubuntu.com/lubuntu-devel. see also #lubuntu-devel here
<wxl> ruby32: re: any ppa, see the ppa developer for support. ppas are, in general, unsupported.
<ruby32> i understand that -- just letting you know since the instructions are right on the main page of lubuntu.me and they are not working
<ruby32> i'll forward the message to #lubuntu-devel
<ruby32> i ended up building it from source
#lubuntu 2018-01-17
<hans__> is this the lubuntu livecd bootscreen? https://i.imgur.com/pTWjNlA.png
<hateball> looks a bit broken, but yes
#lubuntu 2018-01-18
<prince-charmant> Hello I have a little ennoying problem with AbiWord the text window is flickering
<Kawasaki500> I have trouble with latest Kubuntu install on a Dell Inspiron 6000 with wired internet very slow
<Kawasaki500> I mean lubuntu
<Kawasaki500> For some reason doesn't keep the connection.
<Kawasaki500> Hello nick
<krytarik> Kawasaki500: Try asking in #ubuntu
<netbookUser> what is different on alternate iso?
<zleap> i think the laternate included a text based installer
<zleap> alternate*
<netbookUser> operating systems are identical then?
<zleap> yeah as far as I know
<netbookUser> oh, thanks
<zleap> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/AlternateInstall
<zleap> np
<netbookUser> why there is two different websites about lubuntu? lubuntu.me and lubuntu.net
<netbookUser> are*
<zleap> not sure
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @netbookUser, Because Lubuntu.net is unofficial and we don't have control of it but can't get the guy to hand it over...
<Murii> Hey
<Murii> I want to theme my lubuntu to look like windows 95
<Murii> can someone help me?
<Murii> You guys know how I can change button left logo from start button?
<Murii> the image I mean
<Murii> I figured it out
<nailed> \o/
<markus1> good evening
<markus1> is it confirmed, that 18.04 LTS gets the gtk version as default and also lubuntu-next (qt-verion) ?
<wxl> yep
<markus1> ok, ty, thats nice
<prince-charmant> hello. When trying to install (again) lubuntu 17.04 that I cannot do a software update (evenwhile 17.04 is LTS) and therefore I was obliged to upgrade to 17.10. Apparently I upgrade to 17.10.1 but the "cat /etc/lsb-release" command give me 17.10 instead of 17.10.1 - How can I see my fullnamed version ?
<tsimonq2> prince-charmant: 17.04 is not an LTS
<tsimonq2> 16.04 is
<tsimonq2> (only even numbered .04 releases are LTS)
<tsimonq2> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<tsimonq2> prince-charmant: And 17.10.1 is just the name of the ISO spin, it's really only 17.10 ;)
<prince-charmant> yes sorry i mistyped it's 17.04
<prince-charmant> tsimonq2, but on the lubuntu site, they said that 17.10 can destroy the bios ... but "The 17.10 version has been respun"  so there is a new version 17.10.1
<tsimonq2> prince-charmant: Right, but there's a difference there, it's different from traditional LTS point releases in that once installed, it's called 17.10, not 17.10.1, unlike 16.04.3 persay
<tsimonq2> prince-charmant: Like I said, .1 is just the name for the ISO, it's just 17.10+updates
<tsimonq2> Might be confusing but it makes sense if you look at how things are implemented.
<prince-charmant> I think that I remembered that the iso name for the 17.04 is 17.04 and not 17.04.<something>
<tsimonq2> Right
<prince-charmant> ok, I mst agree, nevertheless I could be a good idea that "cat /etc/lsb-release" shows 17.10.1 instead of 17.10 - no ?
<tsimonq2> Maybe, I'll give someone a ping to ask
#lubuntu 2018-01-19
<prince-charmant> I have another question: I think that I found the correct driver for my graphical card(Intel) - Must I try to install it or not ?
<prince-charmant> I have seen that's not easy to roll-back
<wxl> you mean a non-free driver? i wouldn't suggest it in general
<prince-charmant> I have seen also on the Intel-Support website: "Most Linux-based* distributions include Intel® Graphics Drivers."
<wxl> they do
<prince-charmant> So there is no need to install the drover found on the intel-support website ? (evenwhile lubuntu says that the driver he use is "not-known"
<teward> prince-charmant: mind being more specific on what INtel graphics card you have?
<teward> most should be covered by the driver that is already shipped with Ubuntu as part of the kernel and updates
<teward> there may be a couple *newer* ones not in all the driver versios.
<teward> (but that's atypical)
<prince-charmant> teward, I did not remember the one i have - because my linux pc is not up-and-running now - I had downloaded a tar.gz file
<prince-charmant> Its not a newer, my pc was a windowsXP one
<wxl> in general, you should not need additional drivers
<wxl> are you having graphics issues, prince-charmant ?
<prince-charmant> wxl no my screen looks normal
<prince-charmant> The last problem I have is: how can I install my two HP all-in-one HP printers ?
<wxl> cups should take care of it
<wxl> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<prince-charmant> I have found HPLIB on the HP-support website https://developers.hp.com/hp-linux-imaging-and-printing that should permit to install my printers
<prince-charmant> HPLIP
<prince-charmant> thanks for all - I should go to sleep now ...
<James26> Hello, is there anybody here?
<tsimonq2> No :)
<James26> >_< I have a question about openbox & pcmanfm
<tsimonq2> Shoot :)
<James26> My HTPC connected to TV and don't have mouse, only keyboard with 'arrows', 'enter' and 'escape' keys. When I opened new pcmanfm window I can move between selected files in current folder with 'arrow' keys and open files with 'enter' button. But when I closed all windows, desktop don't get focus and I can't select any icon on it.
<James26> How to get focus on desktop without mouse click on it?
<tsimonq2> Hm, good question James26, it might be better for #lxde unless someone here knows :)
<zap0> when can we expect Wine3.0 to be available via the package manager thingy?
<leszek> zap0: I don't think it will be backported for existing releases
<leszek> Even bionic still has the old 2.0.3 version
<leszek> so I guess you need to use a ppa or compile it yourself if there is no snap or appimage of it available
<zap0> i tried added the apt thingy as per the wine web page, and then the package maanger said  its v3.0-rc6
<leszek> nice
<Thedarkb> My fresh install is hanging at /dev/sda1 clean
<Thedarkb> Reinstall?
<wxl> did you check the hashes of the iso?
<Thedarkb> I've used this ISO before.
<wxl> one bit can make a difference
<Thedarkb> it mightn't have installed properly.
<wxl> if you did one thing different this time, that problem might have made itself apparent
<wxl> (or if one thing is different about the hardware)
<wxl> so the question is still valid
<Thedarkb> I'll just rewrite the ISO and hope for the best.
<wxl> you should check the hashes
<Thedarkb> Is there any way to fix this little issue without reinstalling?
<wxl> then upon boot, check for defects
<wxl> well that's the problem: we don't know the issue
<wxl> it could be any number of things, including, at worst case, some problem with the hardware itself
<wxl> the more we eliminate variables the more likely the problem is to reveal itself
<Thedarkb> I can switch TTYs.
<Thedarkb> So it's not 'hung'
<Thedarkb> I plugged in a flash drive and it responded.
<Kamilion> check the xorg log
<Kamilion> or systemctl status lightdm sddm
<wxl> yeah i mean you can dig through the logs for sure
<Thedarkb> My ISO is no longer listed on the md5sum page.
<wxl> but i've found 9/10 installation issues are either download errors or copy errors
<wxl> which specific iso you have?
<Thedarkb> alternate 17.10 i386
<Thedarkb> the md5sums are for 17.10.1
<wxl> you sure you don't have 17.10.1?
<wxl> yeah i'm not sure i'd recommend 17.10
<Thedarkb> Yeah.
<Thedarkb> None of my computers are affected though, despite all of my Lenovo gear.
<wxl> you're lucky
<wxl> i had an affected hp
<wxl> the problem is not specific to lenovo
<Thedarkb> I have an IBM ThinkPad X40, a Lenovo ThinkPad X200 and a Lenovo ThinkCentre M90
<wxl> yikes yeah i don't know that i'd mess with all that :(
<Thedarkb> The IBM was made in the Lenovo factory.
<Thedarkb> Should I use the Desktop or Alternate image?
<Thedarkb> I'm installing it on he IBM.
<Thedarkb> My X200 and M90 already have Lubuntu on them :)
<wxl> either/or
<wxl> so i have an iso laying around
<Thedarkb> I only have 256mb RAM.
<wxl> which i zsyncd' so i'm confident the hashes check out
<wxl> then alternate
<wxl> 30473ad2712991e3136401a9ef93f8405325b85957c73a23784ea9aaa44d4974  artful-alternate-i386.iso
<Thedarkb> The Debian ruined a dual boot on me.
<Thedarkb> debian installer*
<wxl> that's sha256
<wxl> wellllllllllll i'm not sure that's the fault of d-i :)
<Thedarkb> It broke my bootloader!
<wxl> i'm just saying it ultimately uses the same partition tool the desktop installer does
<Thedarkb> So, you're saying the desktop installer would've done the same thing?
<wxl> if done in the same fashion, yes
<Thedarkb> Oh well.
<Thedarkb> It was only FreeDOS>
<Thedarkb> Yeah, it's different, I'll download another version.
<Thedarkb> What caused the BIOS issue anyway?
<wxl> heh
<wxl> the fact that our kernel loaded the intel spi module
<wxl> ultimately
<wxl> that module wasn't really ready for prime-time
<Thedarkb> Ah.
<wxl> in particular it had an off-by-one error that would cause certain serial flashes to go read only
<Thedarkb> Ouch.
<wxl> luckily, for most of them, booting a kernel updated to fix that would restore function
<wxl> however, you'll notice i said most.
<wxl> if i understand the whole thing correctly, it's intel engineering's fault for not writing software correctly for their own hardware XD
<Thedarkb> Shit happens.
<wxl> that, too. (although that language is probably not the most appropriate for this channel)
<Thedarkb> Sorry.
<wxl> all good
<parhelia> Intel seems to have been having some trouble lately with things...
<wxl> ah well, that's not entirely their fault. it's not like they're the only ones to blame
<parhelia> this is true
<Thedarkb> Well, Meltdown was a bit of a disaster on their part.
<wxl> they aren't the only ones affected by it
<wxl> speculative execution was not exclusively theirs
<Thedarkb> I'm talking about the out of order execution one.
<Thedarkb> Meltdown.
<Thedarkb> That's Intel only.
<wxl> ah yes right
<Thedarkb> Spectre is the speculative execution thing.
<Thedarkb> That affects everything since the original Pentium.
<Thedarkb> Alright, new problem.
<Thedarkb> The installer is hanging at "Cleaning up...."
<Thedarkb> It never writes the MBR.
<Thedarkb> Oh wait, it's working this time.
<Thedarkb> Maybe.
<Thedarkb> Nope, disk activity has stopped.
<Thedarkb> What's the installer doing when it's hanging with no disk activity?
<Thedarkb> It's booting.
<Thedarkb> At last.
<Thedarkb> 110mb idle is a bit much.
<Thedarkb> I think I'll switch to FVWM
<Kamilion> O_o
<Kamilion> oh, 256MB ram.
#lubuntu 2018-01-20
<Thedarkb> Why isn't lynx in the repo anymore?
<wxl> !info lynx
<ubottu> lynx (source: lynx): classic non-graphical (text-mode) web browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.8.9dev16-1 (artful), package size 622 kB, installed size 1846 kB
<wxl> looks like it is
<Thedarkb> hang on
<Thedarkb> Oh, I forgot to update.
<Thedarkb> I installed all my packages so far with dpkg
<Thedarkb> I'm assuming that'll put me on a one way trip to dependency hell?
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> i've never tried installing normal packages with dpkg before
<wxl> well
<Thedarkb> I just installed jwm and an old version of libpng
<wxl> i've done it with broadcom drivers
<wxl> never had an issue
<wxl> generally the only issue is that dpkg won't resolve your depends for you. so if you're going to install something, you have to make sure you install all its dependencies first. which means you have to do your homework.
<wxl> apt essentially does all that for you, so it makes life easier, but there's no reason you can't do things the hard way.
<wxl> now whether or not you SHOULD or whether or not it makes any sense to do so is an entirely different question.
<wxl> 74.2/(48/17)
<wxl> oops
<egy> Hello all,
<egy> Ctrl + ; opens the multi-buffer clipboard, which is really handy and I use it everyday. However, when you copy a text with french characters (é, è, ...etc.), it doesn't paste.
<egy> Does anyone know where to report about it ?
<lubot> VikingRedwolf was added by: VikingRedwolf
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> test
<redwolf> yup, it works
<redwolf> still no answer from Unit193, tsimonq2
#lubuntu 2018-01-21
<backnforth> Is there a way to quickly search for applications? Such as pressing the windows key then start typing?
<Guest99400> Hey how can I get a wireless bluetooth headset to connect on Lubuntu? It says paired but failed to connect
<Guest99400> Anyone?
<Traveage> hello?
<picklepickle> hi, I tried lubuntu today and it was very slow when I used Firefox. Linux Mint wasn't slow though, although Linux Mint was using an SSD instead of an hhd
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's why.
<codingCookie> hello guys, i have the problem, that i can't update lubuntu. Every time i want to do 'apt update', i says that yakkety is not avaible. Does someone know where the problem is?
<krytarik> !yakkety | codingCookie
<ubottu> codingCookie: Ubuntu Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) was the 25th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 20th, 2017. See !eol, !eolupgrade and https://ubottu.com/y/yakkety
<codingCookie> ubottu: Thanks for the advice! I haven't used this notebook for a while!
<ubottu> codingCookie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<codingCookie> update-manager
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (New chat photo, 640x640) https://i.imgur.com/Ba1ZOl2.jpg
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> tadaaahh
#lubuntu 2019-01-14
<boxemall> morning. i read that from 19.04 and onwards there will be no more 32bit support. still wondering why there are testing images for 32bits. anyone?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Hello. Today I installed Lubuntu 1810 on an asus computer with UEFI but at the time of partitioning, besides not being able to erase the entire disk and install, there was also no possibility of GTP installation, just MBR. I did the partition manually and installed as MBR. What are the consequences of installing MBR instead of GTP?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/s6rGM4a.jpg
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Is it normal that on a computer with UEFI only the option to install the Lubuntu 1810 as MBR appears? Is it possible for me to install as GPT I would have to do some BIOS change beforehand?
<leszek> lubot: you need to boot the live stick with uefi in uefi mode not csm
<lubot> Luis Angel was added by: Luis Angel
<lubot> <Luis Angel> Hola tengo lubuntu 14 y mi máquina va un poquito lenta. Obtaria por otra versión menor. Que me recomiendan
<leszek> my above answer was for JyotiGomes not lubot. Those damn new ways of communicating via bridges
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Luis Angel [Hola tengo lubuntu 14 y mi máquina va un poquito lenta. Obtaria por otra versión …], Suporte por español es en https://telegram.lubuntu.me/español
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Gracias
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @leszek [<leszek> lubot: you need to boot the live stick with uefi in uefi mode not csm], In order to boot the live stick in uefi mode, what should i do? Change something on the BIOS? There is a n option to boot the usb stick in uefi mode on the BIOS? or when making the boot device from iso?
<leszek> JyotiGomes yeah there should be some option in bootoptions that allows you to either boot the stick in uefi mode or csm mode
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/JMiCwpf.jpg Here?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @leszek [<leszek> JyotiGomes yeah there should be some option in bootoptions that allows …], I want to do the installation well because it will be an installation of Lubuntu 18.10 on all the computers of a training center in my school (more than ten computers all with Lubuntu 18.10) 😊
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> There may be a BIOS option to disable Legacy mode and force UEFI mode to show only GPT. But the strange thing is that the Calamares (Lubuntu 1810) did not show the option to choose between GPT or MBR, only showed the MBR possibility.
<leszek> JyotiGomes calamares shows MBR only if the stick is booted in CSM/BIOS compatibility mode
<leszek> So you need to find a way to boot in UEFI mode. My fancy new UEFI like BIOS on a HP Laptops shows me two boot entries for my live usb stick. One of them is a legacy bios mode the other one the newer UEFI mode
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @leszek [<leszek> So you need to find a way to boot in UEFI mode. My fancy new UEFI like …], Ok, thanks. Tomorrow i will install on the next Computers and i will pay atention to this. i want use the GPT mode not because of the partition size but because i am afraid tha with MBR the Lubuntu would be more slow...
<leszek> JyotiGomes MBR vs GPT has nothing to do with speed
<leszek> only reason to use GPT would be you need more than 4 partitions and don't want to deal with extended partitions of the MBR world. Or you need and want efi booting. If you don't need that and don't want that then stick to MBR and classic CSM/BIOS Legacy booting
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @leszek [<leszek> JyotiGomes MBR vs GPT has nothing to do with speed], Even not with the boot speed?
<leszek> even not with the boot speed. Your hardware isn't going to become faster just by using one over the other. Of course maybe there is a BIOS/UEFI difference in initializing booting from UEFI vs CSM device but thats should be neglectable
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Lubuntu 1810 will be the only one OS in the computers. And will have just two partitios, the boot and the root
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> 400 MB for boot, almost 400 for root
<leszek> 400GB I hope :P
<leszek> for root
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @leszek [<leszek> for root], Yes 😊
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @leszek [<leszek> even not with the boot speed. Your hardware isn't going to become faste …], Using MBR will not transform a 64bit computer in a 32 bit?
<leszek> JyotiGomes nope of course not. Just maybe read what MBR is. Its a special sector reserved for booting the system on old PCs. It cannot transform your hardware into ARM or make your CPU only understand 32bit instructions :P
<lubot> <aptghetto> @JyotiGomes if you don‘t encrypt, you don‘t need a separate /boot partition
<lubot> <aptghetto> And the partition table is not really related to the boot mode
<leszek> even if you encrypt you don't need a separate /boot partition
<leszek> full disk encryption is supported since years I think
<apt-ghetto> EFI and full-disk encrpytion does not work on lubuntu 18.10, and the other *buntus have a separate boot partition for full-disk encryption (using the automatic installer)
<leszek> its not full disk encryption if you have a non encrypted boot partition
<apt-ghetto> With this definition, you will never have a full-disk encryption with EFI, because the EFI-System-Partition is never encrypted (afaik)
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> My friends, one more question: on the computers of the school where I am installing Lubuntu 1810 I want to separate the ordinary users (students who will use Lubuntu 1810) and the administrator so that students can not make changes that require sudo. For this, I can simply add another user and mark in this group space just as user,
<lubot>  correct?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Photo, 866x645) https://i.imgur.com/BRNFpP9.jpg
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm not sure which acces "users" has. For example, it might not be able to mount drives (usb sticks for instance) either check which permissions "user" has and/or test it.
<lubot> FISHER91 was added by: FISHER91
#lubuntu 2019-01-15
<uio> Hi! How can I use a volume indicator in LXDE?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Hello. As I said before, I was given the task of installing Linux on all the computers in a room that is in the school where I work. This room works as a training center. I installed the Lubuntu 1810 rm ALL the computers in the room 😀
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/O65atcg.jpg
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Video, 19s)https://telegram.lubuntu.me/hNiTEenS/file_5926.mp4
<lubot> <kc2bez> @JyotiGomes that is fantastic! @tsimonq2 wxl ^
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @kc2bez [@JyotiGomes that is fantastic! @tsimonq2 wxl ^], 😄
<wxl> amazing @JyotiGomes!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :D
#lubuntu 2019-01-16
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Hi. I have a problem that may not have anything to do with Lubuntu but maybe it has some relation. My LibreOffice started not to mark the extensions when they are not odf. For example, if I try to save a document as docx, it saves without putting the extension and the document ends up being saved as a zip. In a LibreOffice channel
<lubot> they told me that may not be a LibreOffice issue but an OS or DE issue. I do not think it's an OS issue, but anyway ...
<diogenes_> JyotiGomes, after saving as zip try to rename it to .docx
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @diogenes_ [<diogenes_> JyotiGomes, after saving as zip try to rename it to .docx], I tried and this fix the issue for this document. But only for this document and i must rename. each document that LO creates if it isn't in odf format...
<diogenes_> JyotiGomes, you could use a command that will replace all .zip into .docx in a given directory
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @diogenes_ [<diogenes_> JyotiGomes, you could use a command that will replace all .zip into …], Ok, but this is just a workaround 😊 And, on the other hand, as when trying to save the document as docx it is saved as zip, if I go after that to the properties of the "zip-document" that was created and determine it to open by default
<lubot> by LO, this ends up doing all zip files also end up trying to open with LO.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> The normal thing would be for LibeOffice, as it always did, saved in the format with the extension.
<diogenes_> JyotiGomes, then when you do save as, try to rename the document before hitting save
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @diogenes_ [<diogenes_> JyotiGomes, then when you do save as, try to rename the document bef …], ok
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> do not fixed
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/chS2Y2jo/file_5930.mkv
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Video, 30s)https://telegram.lubuntu.me/53nedlp5/file_5932.mp4
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Anyone has another *Ubuntu 18.10 to test this?
<lubot> <Marcelo Pugliesi> Have you tried the option "save as"?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @Marcelo Pugliesi [Have you tried the option "save as"?], Yes, i tried everything! 😊
<lubot> <Marcelo Pugliesi> I will try to replicate the problem later. But this is a problem with Libreoffice, not lubuntu.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Marcelo I already did the tests
<lubot> <HMollerCl> what I see on my side on 19.04 18.10 is that libreoffice doesn't put an extension to the fie. If you put the extension when saving, it ends up ok.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> removing the package libreoffice-kde5 solve the issue. (But gives an uglier filedialog)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I filed a bug in libreoffice https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=122752
<ubottu> bugs.documentfoundation.org bug 122752 in Writer "libreoffice-kde5 save file dialog doesn't add file extension" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<lubot> <Marcelo Pugliesi> Om
<lubot> <Marcelo Pugliesi> Ok
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Hello. In Ubuntu we can log in to our session or enter with guest account. If we log in as a guest, nothing is saved when we leave the session. I installed the Lubuntu 1810 on school computers and wanted the same thing. I created, besides the administrator, another user as guest. But I want  this guest account to be cleaned when th
<lubot> e guests (students) finish the session. How to do this?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @JyotiGomes [Hello. In Ubuntu we can log in to our session or enter with guest account. If we …], The goal is to ship this by default eventually but it's not currently an option
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's one of the things I'll sit down and learn how to do, then implement it in SDDM.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @tsimonq2 [It's one of the things I'll sit down and learn how to do, then implement it in S …], Nice! 😃
<moniker--> hi, any advice how to install lubuntu as second OS on laptop with windows xp?
<wxl> use windows to partition your drive in such a way that you have room for lubuntu, boot lubuntu, install it into that space
<moniker--> i tested it from usb key and it works better than xp but i have to keep xp
<moniker--> and what would happen with booting process?
<wxl> the installer should pick up on the fact that you have another os and write an option to boot into windows
<wxl> at the boot screen, you could select the right one
<moniker--> so grub would be boot loader?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> and usually the boot screen doesn't pop up by default, but you can hold down shift while you boot
<moniker--> btw when i was booting from usbkey i needed to add option forcepae --- forcepae
<moniker--> do i need to set that somewhere?
<moniker--> s/option/attribute
<moniker--> can boot menu be made to popup every time
<wxl> yep and yep
<moniker--> with some kind of default option and default timer lets say 5 seconds
<wxl> just need to tweak grub settings
<moniker--> and i add forcepae after install during boot?
<wxl> yep
<moniker--> and it will remember it?
<moniker--> i hope i wont mess something up i go install now
<wxl> as long as you set it right, yes
<moniker--> oh you said first i have to make space
<wxl> do that in windows
<moniker--> free space right? no partition
<moniker--> i will shrink it
<moniker--> oh one more thing
<wxl> you could make a partition but lubuntu could do it for you
<moniker--> is there anything i can do regarding touch pad scrolling not working?
<moniker--> and perhaps tap to click
<wxl> oh yeah. synaptics or libinput depending on version
<moniker--> im not a linux guy so i would need you to explain more
<moniker--> i need to download something?
<wxl> you will likely have both of them installed, although you'll have to read the manpages for your specific issues
<wxl> every device is kind of different....
<moniker--> can i do this now with livecd
<moniker--> to test
<wxl> open a terminal and run `man synaptics` and you should be able to see all the options
<moniker--> says no manual entry for synaptics
<wxl> find the ones you want and you can use `synclient` to set them, e.g. `synclient TouchpadOff=0` would turn the touchpad off
<wxl> which version are you on?
<moniker--> in preferences i see settings for keyboard and mouse but not for touchpad
<moniker--> latest i guess 18 something
<moniker--> where do i check
<wxl> in terminal do `lsb_release -d`
<moniker--> i found iso lubuntu-18.10-desktop-i386
<wxl> ok so that's probably going to be better with libinput which i have a little less experience with
<wxl> `xinput list` should show you all your devices. find the one for the touchpad.
<wxl> you can see all the properties with `xinput list-props ID` where ID is the appropriate id number from the above
<moniker--> SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad id=15 [slave pointer (2)]
<wxl> you can use `xinput set-prop ID OPTION SETTING` to set it the way you want
<wxl> where OPTION and setting are usually numeric
<moniker--> and how do i see the list of these options and settings so that i know what to use
<wxl> `man libinput`
<moniker--> right
<moniker--> kk im reading
<wxl> welcome to linux. that's what we do XD
<moniker--> oh wait
<moniker--> i tried by accident two finger scrolling and it works
<wxl> XD
<moniker--> normally this old laptop doesn't support that in windows only side scrolling so that was what i was testing and didn't work
<moniker--> this is even better with two finger
<wxl> the thing you will find with linux is it's often TOO configurable
<wxl> i'm sure you'll see that looking at those man pages!
<moniker--> i saw option in man pages for two finger then tried it and it was scrolling lol
<moniker--> hmm this lubuntu works sooooooo much better than xp now
<moniker--> rendering pages in firefox faster, youtube working better
<wxl> yes, and it doesn't put you at a security risk either :/
<moniker--> and scrolling works super nice for such old gateway 1.6ghz
<moniker--> ok im installing this definitely now, hope nothing gets messed up... but first to free up space... how much space you reckon i need
<moniker--> there is one thing that doesn't seem to work, at least not by default - touch click
<wxl> how much free space you currently have?
<wxl> oh i know that's a thing because that's a loathesome thing in my mind. XD
<wxl> i think it used to be the default and it would drive me nuts
<moniker--> why? it's easier than pressing touchpad buttons
<wxl> i always accidentially hit it
<moniker--> would that be libinput click methods?
<wxl> xinput set-prop 15 "Tapping Enabled" 1
<wxl> you can alternately use 283 in lieu of "Tapping Enabled"
<wxl> which you would see in parenthesis if you did `xinput list-props 15`
<wxl> oh hm
<moniker--> do you know by chance what natural scrolling is
<wxl> actually reading a bit further it seems some manufacturers have different names/numbers, so it's always good to `xinput list-props` first to see which is the right thing
<wxl> i think it's more like "gliding?"
<wxl> turn it on and see XD
<moniker--> so `xinput set-props 15 "NaturalScrolling" "1"`
<moniker--> ?
<wxl> well if you list props i'm sure it's Natural Scrolling not NaturalScrolling
<moniker--> yes but im not sure of syntax so i wrote it verbatim here
<wxl> and technically the quotes aren't necessary unless you have special characters (like spaces) in there, but it doesn't hurt to add them :)
<moniker--> oh
<moniker--> bool are numbers 0 or 1
<wxl> generally you want to do exactly how you see
<moniker--> and dont need quotes ok
<wxl> but you can use the paranthetical values, too
<moniker--> example?
<wxl> so let's say it's Natural Scrolling (773), you could do `xinput set-props 15 773 1`
<wxl> you would see that when you `xinput list-props 15`
<moniker--> oh i understand now
<wxl> and yes, bools are either/or
<wxl> 0 is off, 1 is on
<moniker--> let me just check brb
#lubuntu 2019-01-17
 * wxl ponders the fact that "either/or" is ambiguous
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Hi, I installed Lubunru 1810 and I realized that if after installation we remove packages like about-lxqt and Qlipper through Discovery and then we do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get autoremove are removed only the packages libncursesw5 libtinfo5 lxqt-about-l10n but if we remove about-lxqt and qlipper th
<lubot> rough moun and then we do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get autoremove dozens of packages are removed and also the entire desktop lubuntu. Why does this happen?
<moniker--> hmm didn't work with parenthetical value
<wxl> moniker--: it certainly should. not sure what to say
<wxl> @JyotiGomes one is a "software center" and one is a "package manager." The package manager acts exactly like other package managers. It would remove all the stuff, too.
<moniker--> wxl is it xinput set-prop or set-props
<wxl> moniker--: manpage says set-prop. my bad.
<wxl> it's also list-props.
<moniker--> ok i corrected that and got badaccess (attempt to access private resource denied)
<wxl> i think that was the confusion, though it makes sense. you set one property at a time but you show all properties
<moniker--> do i need sudo?
<moniker--> sudo su
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @wxl [<wxl> @JyotiGomes one is a "software center" and one is a "package manager." The …], I thought this would happen if I chose the option to eliminate an application but not when it happened I chose the option to just remove ...
<wxl> you shouldn't. i just set something on my mouse and didn't need it.
<wxl> you could try though
<wxl> @JyotiGomes you should consider Discover kind of "dumb." it doesn't have all the features, but instead is meant to be easy to use. if you're really trying to remove a package and all its dependencies that are otherwise not needed, you wouldn't want to use it.
<moniker--> it was my bad i used code for "Tapping Enabled Default (429)" instead for "Tapping Enabled (427)"
<moniker--> *428
<wxl> see, still making mistakes XD
<moniker--> i see now why you don't like tap to click
<moniker--> it has different functionality in lubuntu
<wxl> oh?
<moniker--> or at least i think it's different
<moniker--> no maybe i'm wrong, i was thinking that first tap to click should only focus window without clicking inside it
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @wxl [<wxl> @JyotiGomes one is a "software center" and one is a "package manager." The …], Does this mean that for the removal of applications that come with Lubuntu by default it is safe to use only discovery? But how safe is this removal? Is it okay to remove the libtinfo5 lxqt-about-l10n libncursesw5 packages after removing the
<lubot> about-lxqt and the qlipper through discovery? Will removing these additional packages not compromise the Lubuntu 1810 functionality?
<wxl> @JyotiGomes no. i'm saying that if you want to clean out everything as much as possible, DON'T use Discover. it's totally safe either way. autoremove won't remove things that you need for other things.
<moniker--> natural scrolling is just opposite direction of normal scrolling so that when you slide with fingers upward on touchpad the screen scrolls up too instead of down which is normally the case because you are effectively shifting content up in that case
<wxl> EW LIKE A MAC NO THANK YOU
 * wxl curses it
<moniker--> yeah doesn't seem very natural to me lol
<wxl> i mean regardless of whether or not it makes logical sense, how long have we been doing it unnaturally???
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> But after removing these about-lxqt and qlipper trough Moun and do a autoremove in terminal it were removed a lot of things that i used for other things and the entire Lubuntu desktop 😊
<moniker--> so after i install lubuntu i just execute this command and it will remember?
<wxl> it doesn't make sense that salmon swim upstream, but they do!!!!
<wxl> @JyotiGomes you removed the index file for the lubuntu metapackage. that's different. you can't have parts of lubuntu and still have the metapackage. it would be incomplete.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @wxl [<wxl> @JyotiGomes no. i'm saying that if you want to clean out everything as muc …], But after removing these about-lxqt and qlipper apps trough Moun and do a autoremove in terminal it were removed a lot of things that i used for other things and the entire Lubuntu desktop 😊
<wxl> moniker--: no, that's where you'll need to add it to an autostart sort of thing
<moniker--> alright, when i get there, thx for all the help so far
<wxl> np
<moniker--> btw is it possible to have taskbar thumbnail previews in linux like windows 10 does it?
<moniker--> when you mouse over taskbar items
<wxl> i know of nothing like that yet
<wxl> whether or not it will be added is a question, too
<moniker--> speaking just for lubuntu or in general on linux?
<wxl> for lxqt-panel specifically
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @JyotiGomes why you want to remove those packages? Do you need the space?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @wxl [<wxl> @JyotiGomes you removed the index file for the lubuntu metapackage. that's …], If i remove apps trough Discovery this will not implicate the remocion of the index file for the lubuntu metapackage as when doing this removal trough Moun?
<wxl> and just keeping line with the lxqt goals of being light
<wxl> but kubuntu certainly has it
<moniker--> do you think KDE from ubuntu might have it and would KDE be much slower on this old laptop?
<wxl> it will demand a little more out of your machine
<moniker--> or kubuntu
<moniker--> hmmm
<wxl> at least i think it has it
<moniker--> ok thx i might download and test it cost me nothing
<wxl> btw preferences > lxqt settings > session settings > autostart
 * wxl boots kubuntu vm
<moniker--> and then add and type in command kk thx!
<wxl> np
<moniker--> i just read it can be done in xfce supposedly
<moniker--> https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=11960
<wxl> yeah i would expect it in kde. kind of shocked
<moniker--> i've got around 30gb free space, but ill probably need some for XP, so how much you reckon is needed for lubuntu?
<moniker--> is 15-20gb enough?
<moniker--> wxl?
<wxl> @JyotiGomes correct, because Discover does as little as possible
<wxl> moniker--: sorry, work called.
<moniker--> no probs
<wxl> moniker--: i think that sounds good. you probably could get away with a minimum of 8gb but the more you have the better for you
<moniker--> i just read there needs to be 3 partitions, is that correct? says one for OS at least 18gb then one for swap file and one for /home
<moniker--> does installer create those automatically or do i need to manually create?
<wxl> you can do a swap file which is standard for *buntu these days
<wxl> it'll do it
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @wxl [<wxl> @JyotiGomes correct, because Discover does as little as possible], I'm going to ask a rather silly question: since I've already removed the about-lxqt and qlipper from Moun on several computers but have not yet used autoremove on the terminal (which would lead to the removal of the index file for the lubuntu metapackage
<lubot>  ), does reinstalling about-lxqt and qlipper through Moun and later removing them through discovery lead to avoiding removal of the index file for the lubuntu metapackage? Or is it too late to avoid this tragic end? 😊
<moniker--> i dont wanna accidentally delete windows xp
<wxl> @JyotiGomes never tried but my guess is you should reinstall them in Muon, uninstall them in Discover
<wxl> moniker--: you won't, but backup if you can!!!!
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @wxl [<wxl> @JyotiGomes never tried but my guess is you should reinstall them in Muon, …], Thank you. It's about ten school computers where I've done this removal through Moun and wanted to avoid having to reinstall Lubuntu all over again in all of them and do all the after-install tweeks again
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @wxl [<wxl> @JyotiGomes never tried but my guess is you should reinstall them in Muon, …], I see that even though you are in a dialogue with other people about other topics, you have found time to respond to my strange questions 😊 Thank you for your availability.
<wxl> @JyotiGomes happy to help :)
<moniker--> wxl this laptop im setting is for father of a friend to browse the net in firefox... is lubuntu set it and forget it regarding updates, is it automatic or not?
<wxl> moniker--: you can make it be
<moniker--> im reading now by default it is off, right?
<moniker--> "Lubuntu has automatic updates turned off by default, as on slower CPU's / Low RAM machines it can cause the user to think the machine has 'locked up' / 'hung' as it performs that task. "
<moniker--> if updates are set to be automatic what happens if you are running firefox and it wants to update it?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @JyotiGomes why you need to remove those packages?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> moniker--: you can look at it this way: the binary that's running is in memory. however, you can change the binary on disk and not affect memory. so you can make an update and not affect the running app
<moniker--> really? i don't think windows can do that
<wxl> yeah well
<wxl> windows sucks XD
<moniker--> there must be tradeoff for that feature :P
<wxl> it means you're not running the latest version
<moniker--> i was thinking more along the lines of some bugs/crashes
<wxl> whereas windows would kind of force that
<wxl> nope
<moniker--> depending how the application is coded
<wxl> i mean this is true with the kernel even
<wxl> in fact the kernel is the only software that actually requires a reboot to start using a new version of (unless you use live kernel updates)
<moniker--> hopefully in future even that will be worked around so no reboot will be necessary
<wxl> see above
<moniker--> it's only a matter of engineering it i think
<wxl> live kernel updates
<wxl> it's just not a default thing
<wxl> but neither is zfs and it's clearly superior (our installer doesn't support it yet sigh)
<moniker--> do you know by chance why on this pentium m is needed to add forcepae attribute
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @HMollerCl [@JyotiGomes why you need to remove those packages?], The true? Qlipper is a bit annoying and I do not use it and the about-lxqt I think should not be on the main level of the menu, it's a bit like a self-promotion (despite all the merit of the developers)
<wxl> because of the architecture of that chip
<wxl> !pae
<ubottu> Ubuntu provides only PAE-enabled kernels for 32-bit systems now. Some older CPUs may have issues with it. For more info and troubleshooting, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<wxl> @JyotiGomes they're both easily removed from the menus
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @wxl [<wxl> @JyotiGomes they're both easily removed from the menus], Do you mean, change the place?
<moniker--> i see so this pentium m has PAE capability but doesn't show PAE flag and that's why it has problems and OS needs to use forcepae
<wxl> @JyotiGomes remove the .desktop files from /usr/share/applications and they don't show up in the menus
<wxl> moniker--: something like that yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> And you can remove autostart of qlipper
<wxl> that too
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @wxl [<wxl> @JyotiGomes remove the .desktop files from /usr/share/applications and the …], You mean that if sometime in future i want to show the about lxqt i can just call the app by terminal?
<moniker--> kubuntu apparently dropped 32bit support in 18.10
<wxl> @JyotiGomes yes. the .desktop files are for the menu. they're just pointers to the actual binaries
<wxl> yeah and we just dropped support for the next version :(
<moniker--> which is next version
<wxl> 19.04
<wxl> in april
<moniker--> is there LTS version of lubuntu
<wxl> you'll be able to upgrade but you won't be able to grab an iso
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @wxl [<wxl> @JyotiGomes yes. the .desktop files are for the menu. they're just pointer …], Ok. I will reinstall them by Moun and keep them :-)
<wxl> and when support runs outyou'll be kind of stuck
<moniker--> but that's few years down the line no?
<wxl> the .04s are the LTSes
<wxl> yes
<moniker--> so what you recommend then should i install 18.10 or 18.04
<moniker--> lets
<moniker--> lts
<wxl> i'd do 18.10 personally. it's just nicer
<moniker--> and via autoupdate it will go up to 19.04
<moniker--> any previews of 19.04
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @HMollerCl [And you can remove autostart of qlipper], I will do that
<moniker--> and last ubuntu 32 bit is 16.04.5?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> 18.04 is for 32bits and lts
<wxl[m]> Last 32 is 18.10
<wxl[m]> There are daily images of 19.04
<byter> Hi, I have a question about VPN on Lubuntu?
<wxl[m]> byter feel free to ask
<moniker--> wxm have you ever seen message at boot about "corrupted low memory" ?
<moniker--> is there cpu profiling regarding frequency scaling in lubuntu?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @tsimonq2 [It's one of the things I'll sit down and learn how to do, then implement it in S …], That means that who has Lubuntu 1810 installed will get this functionality through a simple update, correct?
<moniker--> hmm lubuntu sometimes hangs on shutdown or reboot
<moniker--> also installed lubuntu on hdd of laptop is so much slower to boot than livecd from usbkey :(
<moniker--> like 2-3 times slower
<guiverc> moniker--, some hdd's being slow can be signs of health issues; so I'd check your SMART health (on drive). eg. wdd green have long lives; and slow speed if drive errors are detected (to prevent errors they just slow as they 'correct' to avoid warranty-claims as warranty is not offered on speed, just continued function)
<moniker--> guiverc it seems installer didn't create swap partition
<moniker--> guiverc as i understand now swap partition is needed for hibernate to work?
<guiverc> yes hibernate copies memory to swap (providing you have enough free swap to save memory). i always create my own partitions so aren't sure what swap is created by default (it varies possibly by version; later releases can create swap.file i believe)
<moniker--> i shrank partition to create free space and in gparted created partition 2gb in size with file system linux-swap
<lubot> <HMollerCl> normal installation use swap files instead of partitions
<moniker--> guiverc can you help me how do i activate it permanently so lubuntu uses swap partition
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hibernation is highly unrecommended
<moniker--> is there simple command to make lubuntu use the swap partition i just created?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> first, we must be surev you are not usig it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in a terminal run: ... free -m
<lubot> <HMollerCl> an put the output here
<moniker--> sec let me reboot into lubuntu
<moniker--> i was in partedmagic.iso
<lubot> <HMollerCl> we also would need to see what the file /etc/fstab has
<moniker--> so free -m says memory total is 1215 used 180 free 720 shared 25 buff/cache 314 available 859 and for swap all zeroes
<moniker--> i dunno how you see this file /etc/fstab
<moniker--> what is command?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the easiest way is: ... cat /etc/fstab
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @moniker-- [<moniker--> so free -m says memory total is 1215 used 180 free 720 shared 25 buf …], so, its using swap file
<moniker--> says UUID=<big number> / ext4 defai;ts - 1
<moniker--> defaults*
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it says nothing about swap?
<moniker--> says nothing about swap
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, you need to add a line there that tells the system where the swap is
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yo said you already had a swap partition right?
<moniker--> ye i just created it in gparted 2gb with file system linux-swap
<lubot> <HMollerCl> you need to get the UUID of that partition
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm not sure hw to get it now
<lubot> <HMollerCl> we will have to look in internet
<guiverc> thanks HMollerCl ,  try `sudo blkid |grep sda`  to get UUID of swap
<lubot> <HMollerCl> perfect
<lubot> <HMollerCl> here you can find the info on how to create the entry in fstab
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Fstab
<moniker--> guiverc i got uuid
<moniker--> it's /dev/sda3
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Here is a fstab with swap partition: ... # <device>                                <dir> <type> <options> <dump> <fsck> ... UUID=CBB6-24F2                            /boot vfat   defaults  0      2 ... UUID=0a3407de-014b-458b-b5c1-848e92a327a3 /     ext4   defaults  0      1 ... UUID=b411dc99-f0a0-4c87-9e05-184977be8539 /home ext4
<lubot>  defaults  0      2 ... UUID=f9fe0b69-a280-415d-a03a-a32752370dee none  swap   defaults  0      0
<moniker--> sda1 is winxp sda2 is lubuntu and sda3 is swap
<lubot> <HMollerCl> last line is the swap partition
<lubot> <HMollerCl> which lubuntu version you have?
<moniker--> 18.10
<moniker--> i dunno what is last line
<moniker--> everything looks mangled
<moniker--> ok this is last line "UUID=f9fe0b69-a280-415d-a03a-a32752370dee none  swap   defaults  0      0"
<moniker--> and i just replace UUID with my UUID right?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, then run this to create a backup of fstab before editing: ... cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.old
<moniker--> now how do i edit this fstab
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (cp =copy)
<moniker--> cannot, seems to require sudo or something
<lubot> <HMollerCl> maybe you need sudo privileges so: ... sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.old
<moniker--> done
<lubot> <HMollerCl> now: ... lxqt-sudo featherpad /etc/fstab
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that will open featherpad (text editor) with sudo priviliges
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and you woul need to add a line at the end similar to: UUID=f9fe0b69-a280-415d-a03a-a32752370dee none  swap   defaults  0      0" ... but with the UUID of your swap partition
<moniker--> it opened but also gave me this output in terminal "QStandardPaths: wrong ownership on runtime directory /run/user/1000, 1000 instead of 0
<moniker--> "
<moniker--> that's not a problem is it?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> don' worry
<moniker--> ok
<moniker--> do spaces matter?
<moniker--> or do i use tab key or what
<moniker--> how do i know how much spaces between words and numbers
<lubot> <HMollerCl> same as the line you have above in your file
<moniker--> ok it's 14 spaces between / and swap and 4 spaces between swap and defaults
<moniker--> ok done
<moniker--> now i save and that's it?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> there is one step needed
<moniker--> is that it? do i need to reboot?
<moniker--> ok im listening
<lubot> <HMollerCl> you could, but we can do it w/o reboot I think
<moniker--> what is the last step
<moniker--> i have to go sorry, i need to hurry
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mount -a
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or_
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sudo mount -a
<lubot> <HMollerCl> done?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> after that, run again free -m
<moniker--> after doing that it still says swap 0 0 0
<moniker--> maybe reboot is needed?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> could be
<lubot> <HMollerCl> reboot
<moniker--> ok gonna reboot fast, and thanks for all the help
<moniker--> i need to go to give this laptop away
<lubot> <HMollerCl> after reboot, free -m.
<moniker--> it's for a father of a friend to browse the net in firefox
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that will not ensure yu can hibrnate
<moniker--> i will
<moniker--> well it was worth a shot
<lubot> <HMollerCl> you will have to run:
<moniker--> everything else seems to work, sleep works
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sudo systemctl hibernate
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @JyotiGomes [That means that who has Lubuntu 1810 installed will get this functionality throu …], No
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and see what comes out
<moniker--> free -m now shows swap 2057
<moniker--> nice thx for the help
<moniker--> hibernate seems to work too
<moniker--> thx gotta goooo
<moniker--> luv ya
<lubot> <HMollerCl> np
<moniker--> i wanna thank all that helped me here with lubuntu... very nice lightweight OS that surprised me how well out of the box it worked
<AuroraAvenue> Hiya Saw this toot.
<AuroraAvenue> https://mastodon.technology/@lubuntu/101433938726964974
<AuroraAvenue> not all set up here - but what channel is the meeting at today ?
<wxl> hey there
<wxl> #lubuntu-devel
<AuroraAvenue> k
<wxl> it should be in that link
<AuroraAvenue> https://twitter.com/ubuntu/status/1086025140973027329/photo/1
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @tsimonq2 [No], 😃
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Hello! A little doubt. When adding a new user (student) to Lubuntu 1810 I chose the name "student". Then I saw that it was better to have chosen another name. I can change the user name and even the user's home folder name. But is it also possible to change the name of the main group that this user belongs to?
<wxl> @JyotiGoems yep it's all in the same place https://manual.lubuntu.me/3/3.2/3.2.15/users_and_groups.html
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Thanks
<wxl> np
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @wxl [<wxl> @JyotiGoems yep it's all in the same place https://manual.lubuntu.me/3/3.2 …], I have seen that after we change the user name and group, we have to enter "sudo pcmanfm-qt" and also change the name of the home folder to match the new user name and group
#lubuntu 2019-01-18
<margaritamike> Is there anything I can do about my VM? When I boot up, before it can get to the login screen, it just says "started bpfilter". This is lubuntu
<wxl> are you sure the iso is valid margaritamike ?
<margaritamike> Yep used it yesterday
<wxl> then that suggests you did something to create the problem
<wxl> it's certainly not something i've seen before
<margaritamike> At the top of the messages I see Failed to connect to lvmetad. Falling back to internal scanning
<wxl> to be clear does the system boot successfully or not?
<margaritamike> When you say boot successfully, what do you mean? I decrypt the drive, see the lubuntu loading screen, and a black screen after with the messages I've mentioned
<wxl> so it never gets to the login?
<margaritamike> wxl: correct
<wxl> maybe helpful https://askubuntu.com/questions/745218/ubuntu-wont-boot-because-of-lvmetad
<margaritamike> I was thinking of trying https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/148041
<margaritamike> I see ls (proc)
<margaritamike> Says
<margaritamike> (proc): Filesystem is procfs.
<margaritamike> Nothing shows up for ls (proc)/boot though
<margaritamike> I can't run any of those commands in your thread
<margaritamike> I can only go to grub rescue. IDK how to get a recovery boot
<wxl> there's also this https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/199164/error-run-lvm-lvmetad-socket-connect-failed-no-such-file-or-directory-but
<wxl> i've never had that issue so i really have no clue what to tell you
<wxl> one thing to know is this is not a lubuntu-specific issue
<wxl> any debian-based systemd/grub2-driven system should be roughly identical
<wxl> not to mention the other ubuntu flavors
<wxl> you might try #ubuntu and see if they've had more experience with it
<margaritamike> i can run set
<margaritamike> from the grub
<margaritamike> and see a prefix and root
<moniker--> i noticed that lubuntu allows logging into the system without askign for password
<moniker--> but if you put computer into sleep mode, after waking up it asks for password
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I believe you can configure that
<moniker--> is there a way to make it not ask for password after waking up? unfortunately i don't have ubuntu laptop anymore just asking out of curiosity
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I think you can
<moniker--> kk
<moniker--> in the interest of consistency i would think that once you set the option to not be asked for password at login it would also not ask for password at wakeup from sleep
<moniker--> at least when installing OS
<moniker--> in any case, you cannot have account without password aka blank one right?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I believe you cannot
<moniker--> alright
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the thing is that this sleep you mention involves a lock screen
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and a locks screen ask for password
<lubot> <HMollerCl> you can change that in energy settings
<kc2bez> @HMollerCl in 18.10 I think the screensaver controls the locking.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I have screensaver w/o locking
<lubot> <HMollerCl> you could make the screensaver lock, but you can also make the energy manager lock
<kc2bez> Right, you have to turn it off in the screensaver settings I think.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmm, could be, I don't remember the default
<moniker--> @HMollerCl alright thx
 * libri http://176.31.123.212:8192
<libri> oups !
<rai-en> HELLO THERE LUBUNTU!
<rai-en> =D
<rai-en> i would like to report that i just got a bootable usb using rufus.exe of UBUNTU x64 to work
<rai-en> however i tried LUBUNTU x86 on multiple computers and for the life of me could not get any computer to boot this ISO
<rai-en> (which i created using Rufus)
<rai-en> it was the latest x86 ISO from the Lubuntu website
<lubot> <teward001> which Lubuntu site
<rai-en> the one with all the documentation
<lubot> <teward001> it's an important question :P
<rai-en> np you guys rock
<rai-en> you rock the house
<rai-en> https://lubuntu.net/
<lubot> <teward001> wrong site
<rai-en> wow really?
<lubot> <teward001> lubuntu.me is the official site
<rai-en> wot tha hel
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 I'mma CC you and wxl on a message to Mark about prodding Legal
<lubot> <teward001> just wanted to FYI you on that
<rai-en> ok ty for that was always a big fan
<rai-en> peace be with you
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [@tsimonq2 I'mma CC you and wxl on a message to Mark about prodding Legal], Ack
<Mead> so I set my recent lubuntu isntall to go to sleep after x minutes of inactivity.  BUT it doesn't sleep, when I do interact to get the screen to turn on, it THEN decides to go to sleep.  THEN when it wakes up, there are two network icons in the lower right hand corner and the wired interface won't get a DHCP lease.
<powderedtoastman> Hi
<powderedtoastman> lubuntu 18.04.1 ubiquity installer crashes on my celeron acer laptop
<powderedtoastman> I installed it manually, but I don't think normal users would know how to do such things
<wxl> use the alternate iso
<powderedtoastman> ahh, okay
<powderedtoastman> I just installed it with debootstrap
<powderedtoastman> installed lubuntu-desktop with apt-get after i used debootstrap
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> I hope it will be easy to automatically upgrade from Lubuntu 1810 to Lubuntu 1904 without breaking the entire system and requiring a fresh install ... 😊
<wxl> it will
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Sticker, 512x512) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/vSStOHgD/file_5960.png
#lubuntu 2019-01-19
<margaritamike> what's the easiest way to get emacs26 on ubuntu
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> I have just now upgraded from Lubuntu 1810 to Lubuntu 1904 (development branch). Everything went well, everything perfect, without the slightest mistake.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> I had done some tweaks on former Lubuntu 1810 (modified the sddm login wallpaper, changed the setxkbmap to pt, introduced a login user image, changed the menu image, etc) and all remained, without having lost any of these tweaks.
<lubot> Lyn Perrine was added by: Lyn Perrine
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from Lubuntu Announcements: https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/1086717478477185025
#lubuntu 2019-01-20
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> I installed the Lubuntu 1904 Daily on a laptop now. Two observations: ... 1) In notebooks with MMc card instead of hard disk, the option for automatic installation does not appear, as you can see from the image below; ... 2) The wifi in the laptops with Network controller BCM43142 (Broadcom) the wifi still does not work (as it also
<lubot>  happens in Lubuntu 1810) and it is necessary to do "sudo apt install bcmwl-kernel-source".
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Photo, 1280x719) https://i.imgur.com/COHFpaj.jpg
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Broadcoms are VERY problematic
<lubot> <HMollerCl> However, there is a whole topic in askubuntu on how to solve it
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> After "sudo apt install bcmwl-kernel-source" it works
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Good!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> On the other issue, please report is as bug
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> maybe it is already reported. And i still do not know how to report 😊
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @JyotiGomes [maybe it is already reported. And i still do not know how to report 😊], https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/bugs/
#lubuntu 2020-01-13
<sweb> wxl: sddm not start , just lightdm work
<wxl> sweb do over but install lubuntu-desktp and sddm at the same time
<wxl> you shouldn't have lightdm at all
<sweb> wxl: it's install, dpkg-reconfigure sddm , reboot not apply no error nither in syslog
<wxl> ^ did you end up testing on amd64 guiverc
<wxl> ?
<sweb> guiverc ? ppa ? add repo ?
<wxl> he was going to see if he could confirm your experience; previously we had confirmed it works fine if you `sudo apt install lubuntu-desktop` or `sudo apt install ^lubuntu-desktop sddm`
<guiverc> no issues on amd64  daily
<wxl> so that means you've somehow done something different, sweb
<guiverc> my prior confirmation daily boots to LXQt, general 'live' play & everything was as expected
<wxl> was it clear we meant mini/netboot -> install metapackage?
<sweb> it's arm64 raspberry pi 4 4G
<sweb> also on 2G
<sweb> not amd64
<wxl> OH
<wxl> one difference
<wxl> you installed server
<sweb> yeah i install servers
<sweb> server version as i mention before
<wxl> nevermind, that is what we tested
<sweb> one important i need mini version of preinstall not server i could not find image for that
<wxl> right, no nevermind that you were right with server
<sweb> so i thinks that's but, also huge list of dependecy for lubuntu ... why ever need to install gdm during installation
<sweb> ?
<kc2bez> unless there is something has changed from 19.10 to 20.04 it shouldn't install gdm
<sweb> try it ... it's will
<wxl> you shouldn't
<wxl> it in fact explicitly requests sddm instead
<sweb> 19.10 also install gdm3
<wxl> install aptitute and run `aptitude why gdm3`
<wxl> pastebin the results
<sweb> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hqFMMztrMt/
<sweb> it's already there https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/lubuntu-desktop
<sweb> how could possible ? 0_o
<sweb> lubuntu depend entire gnome, right ? so gdm3 install and the default display manager so maybe sddm not configure well and so on...
<wxl> no
<kc2bez> Lubuntu does not depend on Gnome
<wxl> tight
<wxl> right i mean
<wxl> but network-manager-gnome requires gnome-shell??????
<sweb> seems be
<wxl> it didn't used to
<sweb> https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/network-manager-gnome
<sweb> could i expect to solve this problem solved soon ?
<wxl> maybe
<wxl> i don't understand because we tested this before
<wxl> @kc2bez: something is very weird here. how did it work for you?
<wxl> and how do we not have gnome-shell installed???
<kc2bez> I will test it again tomorrow.
<kc2bez> I didn't have gnome-shell
<wxl> i'm on a daily 20.10 and there's network-manager-gnome, but no gnome-shell
<kc2bez> it worked well for me.
<kc2bez> I only tested 19.10 though
<sweb> thanks guys for telling me ... i install about 5 time different image on my raspberry tonight and i'm going to die to what's my mistake
<wxl> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/410773007/network-manager-applet_1.8.18-2ubuntu3_1.8.18-2ubuntu4.diff.gz
<sweb> kc2bez: https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/lubuntu-desktop it's also as recommends on  https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/network-manager-gnome so withount no remocend install it's will install
<wxl> upstream screwed us :/
<sweb> accourding this page : https://ubuntu.com/download/raspberry-pi
<sweb> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop will install entire gnome-shell
<sweb> i thinks that's dependecy bug for eoen and focal
<kc2bez> I still have my pi with Lubuntu on it. I will report back tomorrow.
<sweb> thanks i have to go, thanks btw
<wxl> i'm still confused by this
<kc2bez> I am a little too
<kc2bez> I am not on front of my pi right now though.
<wxl> maybe a timing thing
<wxl> seems it's gnome-shell | policykit-1-gnome | polkit-1-auth-agent
<wxl> the latter is a virtual package including lxqt-policykit
<wxl> and, curiously, policykit-1-gnome
<wxl> jbicha's patches 1.8.10-2ubuntu{3,4} seem to be the problems; we released 1.20.4-2ubuntu2
<kc2bez> We have Gnome-shell blacklisted in rSeed https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/seed/browse/focal/blacklist$10
<kc2bez> might be why it doesn't show in our daily.
<wxl> ahhhhh
<wxl> i wonder if doing the task DOES make a difference
<kc2bez> I will test both.
<wxl> i'd first try installing `lubuntu-desktop` to confirm the activity, then `^lubuntu-desktop` and if both of those fail, `lubuntu-desktop sddm` and `^lubuntu-desktop sddm` in focal and eoan
<kc2bez> will do. I will report back to you.
<wxl> thanks
<guiverc> if of value; these are the gnome packages in daily (2020-01-12) https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XTjsdyRB3z/  gnome-accessibility-themes  gnome-icon-theme  gnome-keyring  gnome-keyring-pkcs11:amd64   gnome-themes-extra:amd64  gnome-themes-extra-data  libpam-gnome-keyring:amd64   libsoup-gnome2.4-1:amd64  network-manager-gnome  pinentry-gnome3
#lubuntu 2020-01-14
<guiverc> If someone uses bluetooth & knows something useful - https://askubuntu.com/questions/1202834/lxqt-panel-volume-control-doesnt-switch-to-actual-output-device  ([primary] Question: "Is there some way to make the LXQt panel Volume Control follow the actual audio output?"; 19.10)
<guiverc> ignore ^ ; OP/user solved it themselves :)
<sweb> wxl: hi, any update for problem dependecy for lubuntu-desktop ?
<Guest42> hello? how to add "copy to html" feature to terminal in lubuntu 18.04?
<Guest42> I'm using LXTerminal 0.3.1
<Guest42> is it possible to get that functionality in LXTerminal or can I install a different term and if so which one is recommended?
<krytarik> I'd be surprised if you could add it, and my suggestion would be to check out xfce4-terminal on it.
<Guest42> @krytarik - I'm only a yellow belt at this... what would the "apt get" cmd be?
<Guest42> @krytarik - FYI thanks for the reply BTW. ;o)
<krytarik> Sure!  And that'd be: "sudo apt install xfce4-terminal"
<krytarik> That is to say, I know that the version of xfce4-terminal that I use currently has it, but I'm not sure it was in older versions already.
<Guest42> @krytarik - it works! awesome. TYVM!
<Guest42> xfce4-terminal 0.8.7.4 ( for the logs. in case that one soul goes a searching. :oD )
<Luna__> Sad News: https://forum.peppermintos.com/index.php/topic,9283.msg93570.html#msg93570
<wxl> Luna__: very much so :( but please in the future point the offtopic (non-lubuntu support) stuff to #lubuntu-offtopic
<neo_> help
<neo_> j
<wxl> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
#lubuntu 2020-01-15
<hynb> hi guys
<hynb> is anyone online i am very new
<hynb> i have not rtfm
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lubot> mostfa_23 was added by: mostfa_23
<tbs> how can i be sure my laptop doesnt have bluetooth
<wxl> lspci should reveal any bluetooth
<wxl> honestly, it should reveal any device whatsoever
<kc2bez> If you have a usb (external plugin dongle) device you can use lsusb
<wxl> although assumedly you would know that by physically seeing it XD
<kc2bez> Very true but if you are troubleshooting you can see if the system recognizes it.
<tbs> kc2bez: i have a laptop and im not sure if it has bluetooth or just bluedevil wizard doesnt work, how can i be sure?
<wxl> tbs: like i said, lspci
<tbs> wxl:  sorry i didnt see ur message before
<tbs> and idk what s lspci
<wxl> open terminal
<wxl> type lspci
<tbs> Bluetooth: Ralink corp. RT3290 Bluetooth
<tbs> so i have
<wxl> yup
<tbs> i couldnt use it when i use win7, i come to linux about 3 months ago
<tbs> cuz there was no bluetooth driver for my laptop
<tbs> for win7
<wxl> well windows 7 is dead so :)
<tbs> well, i wouldnt mind about that actually, i didnt use updates or antivirus for years with win7 already for years
<wxl> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1092512/rt3290-ralink-driver-in-ubuntu-18-04
<wxl> you are a brave soul
<wxl> i wouldn't trust windows to ANYTHING, updated or not
<wxl> https://askubuntu.com/questions/778615/ralink-rt-3290-bluetooth-problem-on-ubuntu-16-04
<wxl> looks like you've got a very problematic driver that might require some compiling to get it to work
<tbs> and didnt get any problem or virus, there s toolwiz timefreez to help me, i would be happy if there s an app like that at linux too :/
<wxl> https://askubuntu.com/questions/756166/rt3290-ralink-driver-in-ubuntu
<tbs> im going to read the pages u sent now
<wxl> linux malware is incredibly rare. like almost unheard of.
<tbs> isnt android also linux?
<wxl> it uses a linux kernel, yes
<wxl> https://github.com/ashishb/android-malware
<wxl> even there, relatively small number
<tbs> what about virus?
<wxl> viruses are a subset of malware
<tbs> i heard there s a lot of viruses for android
<wxl> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Android_malware
<wxl> doesn't seem like it
<wxl> here's the newest one https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xafecopy_Trojan
<tbs> :)
<tbs> https://askubuntu.com/questions/778615/ralink-rt-3290-bluetooth-problem-on-ubuntu-16-04
<tbs> i try to do this but i get error when i write make
<tbs> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<wxl> i don't know which instruction you're following, but this is a general problem with trying to understand how compilation works. generally you do `./configure` then `make`
<tbs> wxl: ^
<tbs> hmm
<lubot> PaulOverTelegram was added by: PaulOverTelegram
<lubot> <PaulOverTelegram> Hi everyone
<wxl> o/
<lubot> <PaulOverTelegram> (Photo, 967x541) https://i.imgur.com/gkhu54Y.jpg
<wxl> did you check the integrity of the iso and the installation media?
<wxl> also what version is this?
<lubot> <PaulOverTelegram> I encounter a similar error installing every linux distro based on ubuntu. This helps me but this is a different installer than the ubiquity. At least I have tried to open it and it does not work
<lubot> <PaulOverTelegram> (Photo, 1234x1079) https://i.imgur.com/JMRx23g.jpg
<lubot> <PaulOverTelegram> @wxl [<wxl> also what version is this?], 19.10 64-bit
<lubot> <PaulOverTelegram> @wxl [<wxl> did you check the integrity of the iso and the installation media?], I am sure it's good because this always happens to me. (I think the problem is caused by my "hard drive" which is a 32 GB eMMC)
<wxl> did you do the checks?
<lubot> <PaulOverTelegram> @wxl [<wxl> did you do the checks?], Not officially but I am sure this is the problem I know and encounter for ages
<wxl> well until they're dnoe, i can't rule out the most common issue
<lubot> <PaulOverTelegram> I solve it but running the installer without installing the bootloader and installing the bootloader alone
<lubot> <PaulOverTelegram> Well I am performing them right now
<lubot> <PaulOverTelegram> "Check finished: no errors found" press any key to reboot your system
<wxl> this is the "check disc for defects?"
<lubot> <PaulOverTelegram> @wxl [<wxl> this is the "check disc for defects?"], Yes
<lubot> <PaulOverTelegram> @PaulOverTelegram [<reply to image>], This always fixes it for me. Just can't find a way how to tell the installer not to install the bootloader
<wxl> doesn't look like calamares supports it https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/517
<lubot> <PaulOverTelegram> Well do you think if I install the ubiquity it could work?
<lubot> <PaulOverTelegram> It's offered me an option to install me but I've never needed to do this before so idk how this is going to work
<wxl> lubuntu doesn't use ubiquity so i doubt it will help; it's not configured as such
<lubot> <PaulOverTelegram> The last option which pops into my mind is using an external hard drive
<lubot> <PaulOverTelegram> I have some WD HDD so I'll try this one and hope it'll work
<wxl> to be fair, i've never tested it on an eMMC
<lubot> <PaulOverTelegram> @wxl [<wxl> to be fair, i've never tested it on an eMMC], Yeah it's pretty tricky
<lubot> <PaulOverTelegram> Okay it's done. Now let's see if it works
<tbs> E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/morphis/anbox-support/ubuntu eoan Release' does not have a Release file.
<tbs> N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default.
<tbs> N: See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details.
<tbs> i get this error, what to do?
<wxl> find the author of the PPA and ask them
<wxl> PPAs should be considered unsupported
<wxl> FWIW he is online.. his nick is morphis
<tbs> FWIW?
<tbs> he s online where?
<wxl> 1300 -!- morphis [~morphis@p5DCC3A56.dip0.t-ipconnect.de]
<wxl> 1300 -!-  ircname  : morphis
<wxl> 1300 -!-  channels : #launchpad #canonical-sysadmin
<wxl> 1300 -!-  server   : livingstone.freenode.net [New York City, NY, US]
<wxl> 1300 -!-           : is using a secure connection
<wxl> 1300 -!-  account  : morphis
<tbs> wxl: thanks, i sent message to him
<lubot> <aptghetto> Use the snap instead of the PPA
<tbs> @aptghetto, how can i do that?
<wxl> @aptghetto unfortunately it still needs the ppa https://github.com/anbox/anbox/blob/master/docs/install.md
<lubot> <aptghetto> @wxl [<wxl> @aptghetto unfortunately it still needs the ppa https://github.com/anbox/a …], Ah, sorry. I remember now, that I had troubles with it on newer releases. … But I have cloned the repo https://github.com/anbox/anbox-modules and compiled it myself. Then the anbox snap works also on 20.04 (development version). … But that isn
<lubot> 't the easy way (for beginners).
<Guest83669> hello
<Guest83669> whats up gamers
<kc2bez> This is the support channel for Lubuntu. did you have a question Guest83669 ?
<Guest83669> oh, no. i just installed this and messing around
<kc2bez> Ok we have an offtopic channel for chat.
<kc2bez> !offtopic
<ubottu> For discussion unrelated to Lubuntu support or development, please join the #lubuntu-offtopic channel on IRC or https://telegram.lubuntu.me/offtopic for Telegram.
<Guest83669> okay thanks dude. sorry to disturb
<kc2bez> no worries.
<blammo> hey everyone. I'm trying to get a multifunction printer working fully, and I was wondering if someone could suggest an easy app for a scanning test? Just something to acquire the images from the scanner?
<blamm00> hey everyone. I'm trying to get a multifunction printer working fully, and I was wondering if someone could suggest an easy app for a scanning test? Just something to acquire the images from the scanner?
<kc2bez> which version of Lubuntu blamm00 ?
<blamm00> sorry about the duplicate. kc2bez  Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS
<blamm00> I have OpenOffice installed if a part of it can do image acquisition
<kc2bez> not sure. I have to start up my bionic VM
<blamm00> i also have inkscape and gimp installed but lack familiarity with them
<kc2bez> it looks like simplescan should be installed.
<blamm00> it is!
<Guest83669> 2048 doesnt work. i try to swipe and its completely unresponsive
<kc2bez> if that can see your scanner you should be able to use that to scan
<wxl> Guest83669: "swipe?"
<blamm00> kc2bez, it can see the scanner, but gives an error "Failed to scan Error communicating with the scanner"
<Guest83669> dont you swipe tiles?
<wxl> Guest83669: that's a word i reserve for touch interfaces
<Guest83669> ooh gotcha
<kc2bez> Guest83669: I am pretty sure you use the arrow keys.
<kc2bez> blamm00: what is your scanner model?
<Guest83669> arrow keys work
<Guest83669> youre the best
<kc2bez> happy to help Guest83669
<blamm00> kc2bez, if were being honest with each other, I'm not sure the drivers are properly installed. I can print from OpenOffice but it took me several attempts. I last had it working under lubuntu 14.04 following the instructions i found then here: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2245011 although my printer is a Canon MF8280CW
<blamm00> kc2bez, I'm unable to print a test page from the system util, but can print from OpenOffice. which is weird to me.
<blamm00> kc2bez, I have multiple version of the appropriate files from Canon, if thats helpful.
<blamm00> versions*
<kc2bez> That link takes me to drivers for a different printer model.
<kc2bez> I don't see any linux drivers on the page for your model https://www.canon-europe.com/support/consumer_products/products/fax__multifunctionals/laser/laserbase_mf_series/i-sensys_mf8280cw.html?type=download&language=EN&os=Linux
<blamm00> kc2bez, yes thats right, its a different model. This is the solution I used with this MF8280CW the last time I set up the printer under lubuntu 14. I have also tries instructions I found specifically for this model but did not have success.
<blamm00> kc2bez, I'm not sure but I have downloaded the right files for the right printer from Canon multiple times and have several versions available here locally
<kc2bez> It looks like they may have existed at one point due to the reference here https://askubuntu.com/questions/583968/how-to-install-canon-mf8280cw
<kc2bez> But when you follow the link there are no linux drivers there.
<blamm00> kc2bez, I have the right drivers from Canon here, and Ive tried the information on that askubuntu link you provided but the Software Centre definitely does not open
<blamm00> I'm more than willing to try again though.
<genii> kc2bez: The link needs to now specify 32 or 64 bit. eg: https://www.canon-europe.com/support/consumer_products/products/fax__multifunctionals/laser/laserbase_mf_series/i-sensys_mf8280cw.html?type=drivers&language=en&os=linux%20(64-bit)      for 64bit
<kc2bez> so if you have a .deb file you can install it with gdebi
<blamm00> genii, kc2bez yes I had to do some additional navigation and I have all the files for version 5.00 for Linux 64-bit
<blamm00> (i also have v3.10 which is what was available the last time I did this under lubuntu 14.04)
<blamm00> kc2bez, gdebi?
<kc2bez> gdebi is a graphical tool to install .Deb packages.
<blamm00> kc2bez, If i understand correctly, there are two parts. the CUPS driver and the Canon UFR driver. I've installed both of those from the package you linked.
<blamm00> kc2bez, Yes, gdebi seems to be the program that opens up when I double click the 2 .deb packages (CUPS and UFR). The only option is reinstall and remove.
<blamm00> Whats a little unclears is which CUPS .deb file to install? There are 49 of them in those Canon packages
<kc2bez> I am not sure blamm00 I haven't checked but usually the .Deb package takes care of that part for you.
<blamm00> ok ill poke around for a bit more and see. I'll probably be back later
<blamm00> ty kc2bez and genii
#lubuntu 2020-01-16
<Alacriiity> hello!
<frik> test
<diogenes_> passed
<lubot> Mateusz Konieczny was added by: Mateusz Konieczny
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> How can I remove trash icon from desktop on 19.10? … Deleting it adds item to the trash, but is instantly restored. … I tried googling but I found nothing relevant.
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Also for 19.10: how can I type a proper WiFi password after typing a mistaken one? … I made a mistake (because it is no longer possible to see password as you type it) and I failed to find a way to change it. … I also tried googling without results.
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> On the good side, Windows+d shortcut to show desktop works out of the box.
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> And the third question for 19.10 -how can I get rid of USA flag visible after booting (layout drop-down)?
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> (Photo, 1280x960) https://i.imgur.com/KWt08dv.jpg
<lubot> <kc2bez> Mateusz the trash icon can be removed by right clicking on the desktop, select desktop preferences, under the advanced tab.
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Thanks!
<guiverc> @Mateusz  https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/3/3.1/3.1.5/nm-tray.html - can't you use Edit connections to edit your wireless password (allowing you to correct error; I've done it I'm sure but don't have wireless on this box)
<lubot> <kc2bez> As far as the flag, you would have to change the theme for sddm. I haven't looked at that part of the configuration myself. You may want to check out our manual page for sddm though: https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/3/3.1/3.1.9/sddm_configuration.html
 * guiverc is lost with US flag, I've never noticed an aussie flag
<lubot> <kc2bez> The flag drop-down refers to keyboard layout.
<guiverc> Thanks, I see a "au"
<lubot> <roheve> you can remove the flag icon by renaming (or deleting) the flags folder somwhere in the sddm setting folder structure. I am unsure where exactly (and do not have that installation anymore). I did not find a way to change it by slightly modifing the theme, but that would be an option too, if you can find it.
<lubot> <heysoundude> By my guestimation, 20.04 is only a dozen or so weeks away. Is anyone (non-dev) running it on their daily driver?
<wxl> @heysoundude i know someone on the list was saying they did; in general i wouldn't recommend it with any development release, especially early on
<tbs> hello, is here to talk about lubuntu but not for getting help?
<lubot> <teward001> this channel is the support channel
<lubot> <teward001> not the general discussion channel
<tbs> ahh, i wanted to write ths to offtopic...
<lubot> <teward001> #lubuntu-offtopic is what you're after then
<lubot> <teward001> (on the IRC side of things)
<bwew253tgzwhbd> hello
<wxl> how can we help?
<bwew253tgzwhbd> i installed lubuntu desktop on ubuntu with sudo apt install lubuntu-desktop and the problem is when i search in panel its very laggy its not on fedora but on tje ubuntu, can someone help? its very annoying for example i write chromium and i neednto wait 4 seconds to see chromium in panel cuz its so laggy
<wxl> which version?
<bwew253tgzwhbd> 19.10 newest lxqt
<wxl> one sec
<bwew253tgzwhbd> with openbox and this arc one
<wxl> also: why not just use lubuntu?
<bwew253tgzwhbd> i think i one time tried installing lubuntu but i used the spyware site lubuntu.net and couldnnt boot then so inused ubuntu since then
<lubot> <teward001> lubuntu.net isn't the official resource
<lubot> <teward001> lubuntu.me is the official site
<wxl> well, there's a simple solution to that: use the actual website, lubuntu.me
<bwew253tgzwhbd> yes its spyware i wrote in duckduckgo or so lubuntu and it showed me the fake
<lubot> <teward001> we don't control lubuntu.net and it's not the official site - hasn't been for a long time
<wxl> i will tell you that the panel is VERY snappy in lubuntu
<lubot> <teward001> ^ that
<lubot> <teward001> even on my ancient HP Netbook i was testing it on from 2009 :P
<wxl> i'm testing it on a vm that is strained to 1gb ram
<bwew253tgzwhbd> i have lot of .desktops but idk if its the reason
<wxl> ugh windows is such a resource hog
<wxl> i mean ubuntu
<wxl> :O
<wxl> freudian slip??????
<lubot> <teward001> *drags wxl out into the void*
<lubot> <teward001> (disclaimer: wxl and I are good friends, this is me just 'joking' with them)
<lubot> <teward001> but yeah, Lubuntu can eat a lot of resources out of the box
<wxl> UBUNTU YOU MEAN!
<bwew253tgzwhbd> yes ubuntu is hard spyware preinstalling snap and cant be fully purged its awesome
 * wxl slaps @teward001
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<lubot> <teward001> let's save the 'spyware or not' discussions for elsewhere please
<wxl> we have snapd installed by default (we have to) but there's no core snap installed so it's completely inactive
<bwew253tgzwhbd> does lubuntu preinstall snap
<lubot> <teward001> because that's a whole other discussin
<lubot> <teward001> discussion*
<bwew253tgzwhbd> if i write sudo apt install chromium for eyample does it install the shit one from snap or the original where i can use flags
<wxl> keep the language under wraps
<wxl> apt is for debian packages, snap is for snaps
<wxl> you can't install debian packages with snap nor can you install snaps with apt
<bwew253tgzwhbd> ubuntu installs from snap
<wxl> oh well, there you go
<wxl> the debian package probably has a trigger that makes it install the snap
<lubot> <teward001> which has been the case since at least the 19.04 cycle I believe, because of my having to debug server packages failing their build tests
<lubot> <teward001> (that's a whole unrelated discussion but it's something i noticed early on in the testings)
<bwew253tgzwhbd> so why is it lagging how can i reinstall lxqt panel
<bwew253tgzwhbd> maybe it would fix it idk
<wxl> i would just install lubuntu
<lubot> <teward001> Chances are the issue you're seeing is because installing ubuntu then installing Lubuntu on top of that is going to keep the resource-hog stuff from Ubuntu still on-system
<bwew253tgzwhbd> u have ubuntu in vm? how mucj cpu is xorg using
<lubot> <teward001> which can lead to slowdowns like you're seeing.
<lubot> <teward001> and no, wxl has Lubuntu in a VM
<bwew253tgzwhbd> when i play games and i use top it shows sometimesn10% xorg cpu ??? evennwitj openbox desktop environment
<wxl> then just use lubuntu
<bwew253tgzwhbd> would it fix that?
<wxl> works here for me
<bwew253tgzwhbd> i mean the cpu usage of xorg
<bwew253tgzwhbd> i use lightdm but mynxorg is using lot of cpu
<lubot> <teward001> the CPU usage of the graphics backend is going to be less of an issue than the RAM consumption of the system
<lubot> <teward001> since CPU usage fluctuates depending on what you're doing
<bwew253tgzwhbd> and other question can i install kernels from https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?C=M;O=A
<bwew253tgzwhbd> can u test it for me very important i need newest kernel always
<wxl> currently xorg is running with 0%.
<bwew253tgzwhbd> yes but when i use wine games its judt using 10% thenndrops to 3% for some reason
<wxl> i mean cpu usage does change over time
<wxl> depending on what you're doing
<bwew253tgzwhbd> maybe the game is mining bitcoins
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<bwew253tgzwhbd> is amd processor better zhan intel ? my friend said because intel has lot of backdoors it reduces performance is it true
<bwew253tgzwhbd> is lubuntu ligthweighter than lxle
<wxl> lxle is doomed because lxde is doomed
<tbs> :D
<tbs> about that topic, i have waited lubuntu would be lighter than this actoally, at least %80 ram usage of current or less
<tbs> i have 4 gb ram, at start it uses 11-12 which xfce may see, so i have waited most %10 or less for lubuntu
<tbs> debian xfce and mint xfce start with %12-13
<tbs> for my 4gb ram
<bwew253tgzwhbd> debian xfce is much lightweighter tjan ubuntu without desktop imo
<wxl> xfce would be the next lightest desktop environment
<tbs> like i said it uses %12, so not lighter than ubuntu without desktop
<wxl> ubuntu without desktop... uhhh... doesn't have a desktop environment
<bwew253tgzwhbd> i hate xfce some streams or sounds are by default very quiet and xfce only hasb100% maximum atleast with fn keys
<tbs> i left xfce cuz of desktop icon configuring...
<tbs> i couldnt find a way to arrange them according to date, at any xfce
<tbs> for guys like me, if we work with files at pc, seing items at desktop is importand, not at file manager
<bwew253tgzwhbd> is cinnamon more light than gnome
<wxl> don't know
<tbs> they are smilar
<tbs> i need to leave at least 1gb of 4gb ram to them or more
<tbs> for example at start cinnamon uses about 800mb but after that no matter what i do, if i do something it just continue with 1 or 1.1 gb usage
<tbs> smilar for deeping
<tbs> kde s lighter than 3 of these
<tbs> xfce is ligher than 4 of these
<bwew253tgzwhbd> is lubuntu somehow more secure tjan ubuntu gnome?;
<tbs> lxqt s lighter than xfce about %10 which means in 4gb ram it will be ligher about 50mb, so ligher than 5 of them
<wxl> lubuntu is ubuntu
<tbs> but for lubuntu i also feel like it uses my harddisk lighter, i cant identify it but that s what i think, i have not good hdd about speed
#lubuntu 2020-01-17
<lubot> <heysoundude> Uh oh...help!  What command do I issue in rescue mode to start my system?
<wxl> grub rescue??? oh man what did you do?
<lubot> <heysoundude> I have no idea. I’m looking at a terminal screen with  … grub rescue>
<lubot> <kc2bez> is your drive full disk encrypted?
<lubot> <heysoundude> 🤔 possibly. It’s been a few years - I can’t remember
<guiverc> @heysoundude,  i usually stop at that point, sysrq-reisub & boot a live system & inspect for issues (`fsck` or file-system check; if it detects & fixes something I'd expect it to normally boot next time...)  I'm assuming unencrypted though
<wxl> agreed. you shouldn't just randomly end up in grub rescue
<lubot> <kc2bez> I am not sure which version of Lubuntu you are running but if you incorrectly type (or fail to enter in time) your password on FDE you land at grub rescue
<lubot> <kc2bez> at that point you can reboot and try to enter your password (assuming FDE)
<guiverc> Good point kc2bez ; my most comomn grub-rescue on laptop is b/c I mistyped the encryption key !!
<lubot> <heysoundude> I did have a problem booting, and it told me to run fsck /dev/sda1 and I hit option a (yes to all). When it finished, I typed reboot, then it asked me to “Reboot and Select proper Boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key”
<lubot> <heysoundude> It was 18.04.3
<lubot> <kc2bez> ^that sounds like a disk problem.
<lubot> <heysoundude> It’s a ~2yr old ssd.
<lubot> <heysoundude> An HP
<lubot> <heysoundude> Is there something to try before we call it DOA?
<guiverc> my suggestion (as before) would be boot a 'live' system (eg. Lubuntu install media & use 'Start Lubuntu') and `fsck` your ssd.  The reason for using 'live' is so your ssd is unused when you boot, thus is easily checked & issues fixed with `fsck`
<lubot> <heysoundude> Ok. Let me see where I put the USB stick...
<lubot> <heysoundude> If it’s missing, I have other machines I can use to DL lubuntu. Can I maybe go to 19.04?  Or should I?
<guiverc> the 'live' system need not be the same version; ideally pretty modern but I'd use anything 18.04 or later myself
<lubot> <kc2bez> 19.04 is EOL, if anything you should use 19.10
<lubot> <heysoundude> Hmm. Ok. Standby.
<lubot> <heysoundude> (And thank you!!)
 * guiverc got a fright; I'd not posted 19.04's EOL to fridge; but still a few days left of life..
<wxl> don't feel bad, when i posted to the list, one of the dates i gave was in the past XD
<lubot> <kc2bez> https://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-19-04-end-of-life-and-current-support-statuses/
<lubot> <kc2bez> ^ Pinned in Telegram now.
<guiverc> yep 23rd fitting with https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2020-January/000252.html - notice of coming EOL (thursday 23)
 * kc2bez realizes that he never mentioned that in the stand-up
<lubot> <heysoundude> Having a hard time getting the torrent of 19.10 to start...
<lubot> <heysoundude> The USB I found has 17.04 iso on it
<lubot> <heysoundude> Forgot this machine has avast on it...got it going now.
<lubot> <devikri> execuse me, is there any rdp client recomended for lubuntu 18.04 ?
<lubot> <kc2bez> @devikri [execuse me, is there any rdp client recomended for lubuntu 18.04 ?], I use remmina, it works well for me. I haven't used the version that is in 18.04 in a while but it worked the last time I tried it.
<lubot> <devikri> (Photo, 1280x719) https://i.imgur.com/EvpPByQ.jpg thx, it works well
<lubot> <kc2bez> Happy to help.
<retardedguy12345> Hello
<wxl> hey
<retardedguy12345> Can I ask for help in this channel?
<wxl> this is the place
<retardedguy12345> I've got laptop Dell with Lubuntu 18.04, it has 100mb network, I bought 1 gigabit usb 3 adapter it works like charm for like 10-15mins and then it stopps I have to replug the usb
<retardedguy12345> Is there some kind of power saving option on the USBs or its something else?
<retardedguy12345> As soon as i replug it works perfectly again
<wxl> hm that's strange indeed. have you ever used it with another network?
<retardedguy12345> Like have I used the adapter on different computer?
<wxl> no, with a different network
<retardedguy12345> Ive got only one network my home
<wxl> well i mean there are other places in the world.. :)
<retardedguy12345> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1029250/ubuntu-18-04-ethernet-disconnected-after-suspend
<retardedguy12345> People here say if I upgrade the karnel it goes away
<retardedguy12345> if i wasnt retarded i wouldnt be here you knwo bRUH!
<wxl> that's kind of offensive, you know....
<retardedguy12345> All the tech savy users use linux, and then me the fucking dumbest man on planet earth decided to go on linux I cant code i dont understand software
<retardedguy12345> and I gotta seek help on forums and irc every single time...
<retardedguy12345> :)
<wxl> keep the language nice if you would
<retardedguy12345> Didn't mean to be offensive to anybody expect me
<retardedguy12345> Am really sorry, no bad intentions
<retardedguy12345> Trust me!
<wxl> what kernel are you running?
<retardedguy12345> 4.15
<retardedguy12345> LTS
<retardedguy12345> I tried once to upgrade latest relese couldnt
<retardedguy12345> to latest release*
<wxl> which specific kernel?
<retardedguy12345> 4.15.0-74-generic
<retardedguy12345> When i type in terminal sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<retardedguy12345> it dosent upgrade
<lubot> <teward001> `dist-upgrade` will only install the latest updates available to your system and the dependent packages
<lubot> <teward001> it will not upgrade your OS to a newer version
<retardedguy12345> says the Following packages were automaticlly installed and are no longer req:
<retardedguy12345> and there is list
<retardedguy12345> of 5
<retardedguy12345> rows
<lubot> <teward001> upgrading the system is the job of `sudo do-release-upgrade` or similar, and not the function of `sudo apt-get ...`
<retardedguy12345> Are you sure?
<retardedguy12345> is this person or bot?
<lubot> <teward001> the bot is carrying my messages from a secondary communication mechanism
<lubot> <teward001> my username is teward001
<teward> ... or if i were here on my phone, teward here on IRC
<teward> (same person...
<lubot> <teward001> ... different communication mechanisms, this is the support room over on the Telegram messenger)
<retardedguy12345> Ok
<retardedguy12345> so what is the command to ugprade the distro
<retardedguy12345> to the latest
<retardedguy12345> is that gonna upgrade my kernel too?
<retardedguy12345> As far as i've been seraching the internet thats the command
<teward> you are on 18.04 yes?  in *theory* it should be `sudo do-release-upgrade` on the command line.  It should also upgrade your base kernel, but it will also upgrade a lot of other software as well.  So before you do this, if there is anything you want to keep on your system you should back it up
<wxl> that's not recommended
<wxl> LXDE -> LXQt
<teward> i also agree with wxl
<retardedguy12345> what am I supposed to do?
<teward> if you need the *latest* kernel, there may be another one to install 1 moment
<teward> *polls the packages*
<tomreyn> HWE / LTSE is maybe worth a try?
<teward> yep
<guiverc> are you using 4.15  or 5.0 (HWE enabled on 18.04; soon be 5.3)
<teward> guiverc: already answered earlier, they're on 4.15
<guiverc> sorry
<teward> > 4.15.0-74-generic
<teward> you can either install `linux-generic-hwe-18.04` or `linux-generic-hwe-18.04-edge` - the first installs 5.0, the second installs 5.3.
<retardedguy12345> thats not gonna break anytihng?
<lubot> <heysoundude> @teward [<teward> you can either install `linux-generic-hwe-18.04` or `linux-generic-hwe- …], 👍🏻👍🏻
<teward> it could, not all hardware likes to behave on the HWE kernels
<retardedguy12345> ok whats the command i'll type it
<retardedguy12345> whats HWE short for
<retardedguy12345> how do i get to newer karnel safely?
<teward> sudo apt-get install linux-generic-hwe-18.04
<teward> start with that one, i want to avoid edge first :P
<teward> that should install the second kernel, if it fails to work on a reboot we'll instruct you how to boot to the older kernel
<teward> since it won't remove 4.15 yet
<tomreyn> the !LTSE / !HWE trigger recommends also upgrading X. also -hwe also points to 5.3 now, i think.
<teward> !LTSE
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<teward> !HWE
<teward> blah stupid ubottu
<tomreyn> its an alias
<teward> tomreyn: you may want to assist them with the steps
<teward> as they've already stated they don't know what they're doing :P
<retardedguy12345> so sudo apt-get install linux-generic-hwe-18.04
<retardedguy12345> right?
<teward> (and i'm headed home, so offline for a short while)
<tomreyn> retardedguy12345: please just read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tomreyn> or if that's too much, run this:    sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-18.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-18.04
<retardedguy12345> alright @hanks
<retardedguy12345> thanks
<wxl> i'm not sure the kernel is going to fix this. the bug report is a mess with conflicting reports 4.15.0-24.26
<wxl> oops
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1752772?comments=all
<tomreyn> i should have said you also should run this:   sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1752772 in linux-kernel-headers (Ubuntu) "r8169 ethernet card don't work after returning from suspension" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> do we actually know that it's r8169?
<retardedguy12345> mines
<retardedguy12345> r8152
<retardedguy12345> Thats what it shows in the network
<tomreyn> i should have said you also should run this:   sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<retardedguy12345> When I go connection info: shows r8152
<retardedguy12345> ok i havent run any commands yet
<retardedguy12345> i'll run that first
<tomreyn> tell us whether it reported anything special other than that you can autoremove those 5 packages.
<tomreyn> this is very old but matches the symptom https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1586195
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1586195 in linux (Ubuntu) "Realtek 8153-based ethernet adapter on usb3 eventually stops working requiring unplug/replug" [High,Expired]
<retardedguy12345> that command says
<retardedguy12345> failed ot fetch link
<retardedguy12345> some index files failed to download
<retardedguy12345> and the Following packages were auto installed and are no longer req:
<retardedguy12345> Theres 7 now
<tomreyn> please run all of this and post the http address returned:  sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -y update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog && rm /tmp/aptlog
<tomreyn> it sums up some info on your package system state and posts it to a website so we cna look at it.
<retardedguy12345> sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -y update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog && rm /tmp/aptlog
<retardedguy123it> https://termbin.com/m8pd
<retardedguy12345> thats me from the laptop
<retardedguy12345> am trying to fix
<tomreyn> okay, the chrome repository needs fixing.
<tomreyn> winehq-staging is held back, you should see if you can fix this problem sometime. it is with a !PPA
<retardedguy12345> Thanks for taking the time to help me tomreyn
<retardedguy12345> What a nice human being, god bless you
<tomreyn> hehe, you're welcome, but we're really deviating right now. i just wanted to make sure you can use apt in general
<tbs> guys here helps a lot, i even ask sefish questions sometimes:)
<retardedguy12345> tbs Like what? :)
<tomreyn> to remove those packages listed there you can run   sudo apt --purge autoremove    but that's also for later
<tomreyn> (those listed under "The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:")
<retardedguy12345> Its removing now stuff
<retardedguy12345> Has green "
<retardedguy12345> "process" bar
<tbs> like can i add more ram to my pc, how can i make my desktop like archman openbox, is there an app like tolwiz timefreez for linux...
<tomreyn> let's confirm which network interface you have (you can do this in parallel on a separate temrinal window, it's fast):    lspci -knn | grep -EA3 '(Network|Ethernet) controller' | nc termbin.com 9999
<retardedguy123it> https://termbin.com/k8m9w
<tomreyn> i guess the "Dell RTL810xE PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller" will be the integrated one, not the usb one
<tomreyn> what does this report:   lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<retardedguy12345> ye the adapter dosent have wireless
<retardedguy12345> its gigabit cable lan adapter
<tomreyn> oh and make sure you have the usb ethernet dongle attached while you run these
<retardedguy12345> its attached
<retardedguy12345> to network and everything
<tomreyn> ok, so what does this report:   lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<retardedguy123it> https://termbin.com/87as
<tomreyn> you can run    sudo update-usbids    if you want more useful output from the lsusb command in the future
<retardedguy12345> Hey Tomreyn
<retardedguy12345> just so you know
<retardedguy12345> https://termbin.com/k8m9w
<tomreyn> but the first on this list will be the one we're lookign for
<retardedguy12345> where it says 03:
<retardedguy12345> is the adapter
<retardedguy12345> not the first one
<tomreyn> the second on https://termbin.com/k8m9w is your integrated network interface, the "old" one, not on USB
<retardedguy123it> pc@PC:~$ sudo update-usbids--2020-01-17 16:20:48--  http://www.linux-usb.org/usb.idsResolving www.linux-usb.org (www.linux-usb.org)... 216.105.38.10Connecting to www.linux-usb.org (www.linux-usb.org)|216.105.38.10|:80... connected.HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OKLength: 614379 (600K) [text/plain]Saving to:
<retardedguy123it> ‘/var/lib/usbutils/usb.ids.new’/var/lib/usbutils/u 100%[===================>] 599.98K   594KB/s    in 1.0s    2020-01-17 16:20:50 (594 KB/s) - ‘/var/lib/usbutils/usb.ids.new’ saved [614379/614379]Done.
<tomreyn> is you run    lsusb    again now you will see the first line there showing your usb ethernet
<retardedguy12345> it cutt off the network on the laptop
<retardedguy12345> let me replug the adapter
<tomreyn> it should say "RTL8153 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter" now. but you don't need to run it unless for yourself
<retardedguy12345> ye it does
<retardedguyitsme> pc@PC:~$ lsusbBus 002 Device 005: ID 0bda:8153 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8153 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter
<tomreyn> so that's more useful than what it used to say:  https://termbin.com/87as
<tomreyn> i suggest you still do the kernel upgrade, just to see whether it's already fixed ina newer kernel.
<retardedguy12345> it seems like the network cuts of after 15-16mins
<retardedguy12345> every time
<retardedguy12345> like a clock
<retardedguyitsme> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade?
<tomreyn> !LTSE
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tomreyn> this
<retardedguy12345> ill disconnect the donggle not to fuck it up mid installation
<retardedguy12345> you tthink thats smart
<retardedguy12345> uhh it upgrades to 5.3
<retardedguy12345> hopefully it all turns good
<retardedguy12345> if not am gonna have some fun reinstalling
<retardedguy12345> hey that is done
<retardedguy12345> do i need to reset for the karntel to take place?
<wxl> retardedguy12345: sorry for disappearing on you there but the phone rang shortly after you showed up. you do need to reboot for the new kernel to be used.
<paolo_piemonte> hi
<retardedguy12345> Thanks wxl
<retardedguy12345> on the new karnel touchpad feels more responsive
<wxl> generally having newer kernels is better for hardware
<retardedguy12345> lets see if the isssue is fixed
<retardedguy12345> it will take 15mins from now
<retardedguy12345> Thanks everyone here to helping
<retardedguy12345> <3
<retardedguy12345> god bless you all
<retardedguy12345> And wish you fantastic weekend
<tomreyn> retardedguy12345: sorry, my isp decided to disconnect me there, i just got back
<tomreyn> (i use an irc proxy so shoul dnot have missed much of what you said)
<tomreyn> okay, let's wait and see if we worked around it.
<retardedguy12345> with the new karnel the touch soft touch click is gone
<retardedguy12345> gotta press the pad
<retardedguy12345> it dosent bother me
<retardedguy12345> all i want is for the adapter to continue working
<retardedguy12345> 3mins
<retardedguy12345> ;)
<retardedguy12345> it seems like bros
<retardedguy12345> we fixed it
<retardedguy12345> wow
<retardedguy12345> thats fantastic
<retardedguy12345> <3
<retardedguy12345> Sorry for the spam
<wxl> all good
#lubuntu 2020-01-18
<clad> hi guys
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Is it possible to use Android Studio on Lubuntu 19.10? … https://developer.android.com/studio/install has … > If you are running a 64-bit version of Ubuntu, you need to install some 32-bit libraries with the following command: … > sudo apt-get install libc6:i386 libncurses5:i386 libstdc++6:i386 lib32z1 libbz2-1.0:i386 … the
<lubot> problem is that this packages are available on Lubuntu 18.10 and unavailable on 19.10. … I have not switched yet my main laptop to 19.10 and I have no good way to test it (and Android Studio is crtical to me).
<tbs> all distros that based on ubuntu 19.10 are  same, cuz ubuntu wanted that, i also needed to add 32bit lib for installing steam, it worked fine for me
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> "worked fine" adding 32 lib worked fine? Or steam worked fine despite missing 32 lib?
<tbs> i couldnt install steam, tried a lot ways, but with a guy's help here, after adding 32 bit lib i could run steam normally, currently using it.
<tbs> btw
<tbs> if u have enough pc power
<tbs> i suggest you to try it with virtual machine
<tbs> install lubuntu19.10 to vm, than install 32 lib than adroid studio, so you may see how it would be if u try it on ur system
<tbs> i dont know much about linux, im just a  user, so i m not sure about how it would go
<tbs> but wait
<tbs> i can try it:D
<tbs> i like trying^^
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> The tricky part is I managed to verify that Android Studio starts (both in VM and on secondary laptop). But both die for different reasons during compiling the app, what may be 19.10 problem but more likely is result of crashing due to unavailable RAM.
<tbs> i installed android studio
<tbs> but idk how to try it like you
<tbs> if u tell me what to do i can try it as u wish
<tbs> btw i have 4gb ram
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> I also have 4GB on the primary laptop.
<tbs> so that s why u use lubuntu:)
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Yeah.
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> I you want you can start Android Studio, import project from git ( https://github.com/westnordost/StreetComplete.git ) and check whatever it compiles.
<tbs> it s downloading a lot of things
<tbs> my internet speed is about 1,5mb/s
<tbs> im thinking about adding ram, but it s expensive...
<tbs> (while waiting its downloading) first reason i use lubuntu is it s light, i saw some lighter distros but in all light distros i tried lubuntu is more stable and good looking imo
<tbs> im downloading project via " clone or download " button
<tbs> it s downloading somethings while syncing i guess
<tbs> still syncing
<tbs> r u still there?
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> yes'
<tbs> it gave error, said i need android 28 or something like that, i found it and installing now
<tbs> it also said something about "license" with yellow flag
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> So far sounds normal.
<tbs> i couldnt continue to syncing so im restarting it after installing android 28
<tbs> build complated succesfully with 1 warning
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> thanks! So I will simply upgrade to 19.10.
<tbs> andoid gradle plugin(1 warning) : DSL element 'useProguard' is obsolete and will be remover soon. use 'android.enableR8' in gradle.properties to switch between R8 and Proguard..
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Hopefully everything will go well.
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Lets backup system again
<tbs> do i need to install that plugin?
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> no, it is just a deprecation warning
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Thanks for help! Bye for now.
<tbs> yw, cya ^^
<tbs> it seems noone asking anything so i ll
<tbs> there s some options at screensaver that not installed, how can i install them?
<nmzm> hello everyone! :)
<nmzm> I have a question, maybe a little bit strange -> I want to create a desktop shortcut for the app which is inside /home/username/ folder. But can I specify home folder as -> $HOME or ~/?
<nmzm> I know that I can do that in .sh scripts, but in .desktop files I'm getting an error. :(
<tbs> nmzm: idk much but i have another solution
<tbs> to start apps what i use is quick launch widget at panel
<tbs> if u drag ur app and drop on it, you can start ur app via it
<nmzm> Hmm, I believe this is much easier than what I want to do. Thanks for the solution, tbs! :)
<tbs> i configured my panel transpared and autohide 500ms
<tbs> at left side and mid
<nmzm> I'll try to do that, thanks! :)
<tbs> btw you need to active compton if u want ur panel transparent, which is under Configuration settings>session settings>basic settings
<tbs> here guys are so helpfull, they may answer ur question when they see
<tbs> im just a user
<tbs> they r pro:D
<tbs> yw, have a nice day ^^
<nmzm> Yay, it works! Nice :D
<tbs> btw i said wrong, it s 500ms animation duration and 250ms show with delay
<tbs> good, i like side hidden panels a lot:D
<tbs> one more thing
<tbs> to make icons bigger, first you need to make ur bar bigger before u add icons
<nmzm> Oh, there's too much I need to learn :D
<tbs> that s all i know about this already:D
<sweb> hail again
<sweb> is dependecy bug solved for lubuntu? https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/lubuntu-desktop
<sweb> it's depend on https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/network-manager-gnome and the whole gnome will be install
<sweb> problem reported on raspberry  pi 4
<sweb> wxl, kc2bez ?
<lubot> <kc2bez> sweb I haven't had much time to spend with it but if you use the task select method of installing lubuntu-desktop you don't get gnome-shell. `sudo apt install lubuntu-desktop^ sddm`
<lubot> <kc2bez> the carpet symbol (^) is not a typo
<lubot> <kc2bez> caret
<wxl> carpet X'D
<wxl> i think that's this one ~
<lubot> <kc2bez> autocorrect
<lubot> <kc2bez> XD
<sweb> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VcWrDw8fS3/
<wxl> sweb: did you understand what @kc2bez suggested you do to solve that problem?
<sweb> yeah seems be problem with default dependecy he/she suggest to add sddm with lubuntu-desktop
<wxl> yes. have you tried it?
<sweb> yeah, seems be gnome-shell removed from list
<wxl> and so that solves your problem. is there anything else you need from us?
<sweb> no thanks but how could i suggest to path this page: https://ubuntu.com/download/raspberry-pi
<sweb> ?
<wxl> you mean fixing the instructions for other people?
<sweb> wxl: yes
<wxl> sweb: well if you want to, you can use the link at the bottom of the page to report a bug on the site (https://github.com/canonical-web-and-design/ubuntu.com/issues/new?body=%0a%0a%0a---%0a*Reported%20from:%20https://ubuntu.com/download/raspberry-pi*). if you do please @wxl and @tsimonq2
<sweb> thanks for time
<wxl> thank you!
#lubuntu 2020-01-19
<Kapitan> hi, why 19.04 recognized my wifi (b43) and 19.10 does not recognize it? btw, I installed it from net install via ethernet cable, maybe I have to run some command to detect wifi?
<Kapitan> should I downgrade kernel?
<guiverc> Kapitan, I wouldn't downgrade kernel (19.04's kernel reaches EOL on Thursday), https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide is very generic and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx is likely more specific to your situation
<Kapitan> thanks. But it doesn't solve it. It strange lspci doesn't show my wifi adapter at all, while on 19.04 it worked out of the box
<Kapitan> could this be because I installed from ubuntu netboot mini.iso, using not wifi, but cable?
<tbs> hello, there s some options at screensaver that not installed, how can i install them?
<guiverc> tbs, https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&searchon=names&keywords=xscreensaver shows many, eg. -gl ones, -bsod I like,  some I don't like as much (collage, dizzy)...
<guiverc> tbs, sudo apt install xscreensa<TAB><TAB> to autocomplete or use a package manager (muon if LXQt, synaptic/aptitude if LXDE.. I'm assuming alot so let me know if you can't use what I provided
<tbs> guiverc: ther appaers some options when i search for xscreensaver at muon, 2 of them installed, which ones i should install?
<guiverc> tbs, i have installed (reading from muon) xscreensaver xscreensaver-data xscreensaver-data-extra xscreensaver-gl xscreensaver-gl-extra   (I'm not a fan of dizzy, webcollage thus not installed)
<guiverc> I also have xscreensaver-screensaver-bsod  (sorry if I made typos)
<tbs> guiverc: i want to try all, there s some libs they need, how can i be sure those libs are not gtk?
<guiverc> they are X (x11) screensavers ; also https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/xscreensaver-gl  doesn't show any GTK libs that I see for example
<guiverc> X11/wayland are sort of a step higher/lower than GTK/Qt in software stack
<tbs> when i install any app, how can i be sure it doesnt need gtk lib, should i check pages like this?
<guiverc> tbs, you can look via web like I did (mainly for pasting purposes), but also for example, search in muon for LEAFPAD (LXDE editor thus GTK2) - click Dependencies and you'll note MUON tells you it DEPENDS libgtk2.0-0 > 2.10.0  (ie. gtk2 dependency)
<guiverc> contrast the DEPENDENCIES tab with say `featherpad` (editor Lubuntu with LXQt uses) and you'll note many libqt5 libraries are required...
<guiverc> a modern GTK3 app is `liferea` (I use it) where in MUON again in Dependencies tab it depends on libgtk-3-0 >= 3.11.5; ie. it's a modern Gnome/GTK3 app thus needs a 3...
<tbs> i dont see any result when i search leafpad
<guiverc> Me, I usually install apps via terminal, so when I enter `sudo apt install liferea` I read what it wants to install & decide myself then...  - what release are you on?
<tbs> 19.10
<guiverc> okay sorry, bad example - it was last available 18.04 - my bad
<tbs> it s okay, i just try to learn, i understand what u mean already
<tbs> another question, how can i use pcmanfm as a root?
<guiverc> I don't think it's a good idea (think it's risky & bad), but `sudo pcmanfm-qt` works if you really need to... it can create problems o I'd avoid if where possible..
<kc2bez> you can also "run as administrator" from the tools menu
<tbs> what i want is addin new apps to start up, but i always forget terminal commands to copy paste
<guiverc> what kc2bez says will be MUCH safer
<tbs> found finally, thanks guys^^
<tbs> yday i installed android studio, i guess it added some gtk lib to startup, i uninstalled it but it seems its not clean, what can i do?
<guiverc> `sudo apt autoremove`  (remove packages that were auto installed to satisfy...)
 * guiverc apologizes if you wanted gui way; I'd use term
<tbs> no need to talk like that, pls
<tbs> im getting help here for free:)
 * guiverc is sad leafpad is going going gone... it's the editor who's name I remember; why it was my first example...  (I have it installed from years ago so it showed in my searches)
<lubot> Gez Gin was added by: Gez Gin
<lubot> <tbs> test
<guiverc> test is seen
<lubot> <tbs> first time trying telegram
 * guiverc suspected as such..
<lubot> <tbs> it doesnt want to be installed to my mobilephone but i already dont use much mobilephone
<guiverc> I'm not a fan of the mobile app; it seems to avoid using wifi on my phone using roaming-data for me, so I avoid it..
<lubot> <tbs> do u guys sure this s a privaty-secure app?
<lubot> <tbs> at least at first step it wants my phone number
<clad> phone number register is really silly
<guiverc> in the end it's your decision ... https://telegram.org/privacy  (I don't trust my samsung phone anyway! so don't trust apps on it)
<guiverc> (at least not data I consider private, financial etc... re: phone trust)
<clad> do we have a matrix relay?
<lubot> <tbs> i dont consider my phone as private but things are not same when data collecting of a group that can be used as statistic
<JohnDoe_71Rus> phone number for register is very bad idea
<lubot> <tbs> "telegram desktop" app has another app's icon at menu>internet, how to fix it
<bwew253tgzwhbd> Hello
 * bwew253tgzwhbd sent a long message:  < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/r0/download/matrix.org/hKkZGyyudoppluwucKhPzuxl >
<guiverc> bwew253tgzwhbd, maybe you could try a `sleep` prior to echo
<lubot> <tbs> i tried kwin and kwin_x11. While using kwin after restart, my cpu usage was high, i cant use pc like that. After setting kwin_x11  and restrart this time my left side panel didnt work, it s auto hidden by deafult, it didnt appaer. After returning openbox everything is fine. I just wondered what are they for, what is benefit if i use them.
<diogenes_> tbs, kwin is the window manager for kde.
<vevan> Привет, друзья!
<aarg> hi all
<lubot> <tbs> hi
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Namaste!
<lubot> <rafbr> Hi ! Does anyone have a Asus laptop with combo audio jack (mic and headphone)? How do we get the jack to work for both at the same time? When I choose external mic the headphone stops working and vice versa. Tried some  suggestions available on the internet (ex. overriding PINs with hadjackretasker ) but no luck...
<luciferian> hi!
<johnny_> Hi.
<wxl> heyo
<johnny_> Ist dieser Chat auf Deutsch oder Englisch?
<c|oneman> English, I think
<johnny_> ok.
<wxl> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
